# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  inseminacija 2

## Argente

Otvaramo novi nastavak, puno sreće svima!




> Intrauterina inseminacija prilično je jednostavna metoda potpomognute oplodnje. Njome se prethodno pripremljena sperma unosi u maternicu u vrijeme ovulacije i na taj se način pospješuje vjerojatnost oplodnje i začeća. Koristi se za parove s tzv. idiopatskom neplodnosti ili kod problema s ovulacijom, a osnovni preduvjet za primjenu ove metode potpomognute oplodnje su prohodni jajovodi kod žene.
> 
> Uspješnost ovog postupka uz korištenje lijekova za stimulaciju je otprilike oko 10-15% u pojedinom ciklusu i veća je kod mlađih žena.


link na staru temu

----------


## Krtica

Ipak nije u potpunosti propao ovaj ciklus. Klomifen je ubrzao ovaj ciklus i dobila sam lijepu folikulu i jednu ogromnu na koju se sumnja da je cista. Aih je otpoao al sam dobila decapeptyl  da sve lijepo pukne i onda 100koraka unatrag i ciljani odnos. Zatim 10 dana utrića. 
Nadam se ak ne uspije da idem u veljači na aih.

----------


## klivija

Pozdrav svima, čitam vas već neko vrijeme i vaši postovi su mi puno pomogli. Nakon više od godine dana pokušavanja, mm i ja smo zatražili liječničku pomoć. meni su dijagnosticirani policistični jajnici odnosno PCOS, a njemu astheno. nakon obavljanja svih pretraga, dr. D nam je preporučila da pokušamo barem dva puta s inseminacijom tako da nas to čeka sada u veljači. nisam previše optimistična zbog niskog postotka uspješnosti, ali ipak netko i uspije, zar ne?!

----------


## sladja01

Ja idem ovaj mj.na inseminaciju, po drugi put...i iako je postotak mali, mislim da je ipak malo veća vjerovatnost nego prirodni odnos tako da se nadam i drzim nam svima fige  :Smile:  A usput jedno pitanje...jucer,tocnije iza 19h me poceo boliti trbuh i samo par nekih mrlja mi se pojavilo na ulošku pa ne znam jel da racunam taj dan kao prvi dan ciklusa ili ipak ne? Čitam po netu i svi imaju neka svoja tumačenja, a pošto moram piti klomifene, ne znam ni sama...

----------


## bubekica

1. dan ciklusa je kad krene pravo crveno, pretpostavljam da je to danas pa danas racunaj kao prvi. Sretno!

----------


## sladja01

Hvala Bubekica  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Dobro piše bibekica. Isti problem sa spottingom sam imala ovaj ciklus i doktor je rekao upravo što i bubekica. Kad se odvrne pipa to je 1dc. Sretnooooooo

----------


## sladja01

> Dobro piše bibekica. Isti problem sa spottingom sam imala ovaj ciklus i doktor je rekao upravo što i bubekica. Kad se odvrne pipa to je 1dc. Sretnooooooo


Hvalaaaaa  :Smile:  u utorak sam na prvoj folikulometriji  :Smile:

----------


## klivija

sretno

----------


## geronimo

Ovaj ciklus krećem sa inseminacijom.
Prvi put sam na inseminaciji sam bila u 11 mjesecu. 2X klomifen kroz 5 dana i na kraju sam imala 3 folikula. Nažalost ishod je bio bezuspješan.
Drugi put sam također uzimala 2X klomifen kroz 5 dana ali sam taj put imala 5 folikula i na kraju završila na ivf. Iz aspiracije su dobili 2 js i obje su se oplodile i vraćene. nažalost ni taj ishod nije bio uspješan.
Sad sam opet u procesu. Zbog burne reakcije na klomifen prošli put sad uzimam jedan dnevno kroz 5 dana....
Dali je tko od vas uzimao samo jedan dnevno i koliko je folikula imao.
Uglavnom vidim da su ishodi inseminacija negativni i možda bi najradije išla odmah na ivf ali liječnik inzistira prvo na inseminaciji.
Ja i muž smo OK kako kažu iako nikako da zatrudnim...

----------


## Krtica

Sladja sretnoooooo! Javi kako je bilo na fmetriji!!
Ja čekam vješticu i onda opet pripreme za 4.aih

----------


## sladja01

> Sladja sretnoooooo! Javi kako je bilo na fmetriji!!
> Ja čekam vješticu i onda opet pripreme za 4.aih


Hvalaaa  :Smile:  danas sam bila i 8DC mi je...imam dva folikula 15mm i drugi 15/16 mm...i kao sve super..pa posto nisam iz ZG rekla mi je dr.da ne dolazim vise na fm nego sutra u 18h stoperica i u petak ujutro doci na postupak...pa daj Boze da folikuli budi lijepi veliki pa da se iz trece srece nesto i potrefi  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Sladja nek ti treći aih bude dobitan!!!! Sretno!!!!!!  :fige:  :fige: 
Ja čekam  :Cekam:  1dc i onda vadim ponovo hormone 2dc i 3dc na uzv i ak je sve ok klomifen i aih.

----------


## sladja01

Joj hvala,nitko sretniji od mene ako uspije,ali trudim se ne nadati previse da u slucaju neuspjeha ne budem jako razocarana. A jel te to salju tek toliko na kontrolu ili se to mora zbog klomifena? I da,jedno pitanje  :Smile:  jel se taj dan kada se postupak obavlja smije kod kuce potvrditi,tj.povecaci broj malih plivaca,ako me kuzite  :Razz:  Nekako me bilo sram pitati doktore.  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

:Grin:  :Grin: Ja sama htjela ponoviti pretrage hormona jer su mi stari nalazi preko 1.5 god pa da me ne šalju i ne gubim vrijeme. Neke hormone nikad nisam vadila pa ću ih sada.
Oooo da navečer na dan aih-a poželjno je malo kućne aktivnosti i drugo jutro isto.  :Yes:  :Yes:  To će ti doktor reći sigurno nakon što odradi aih. Ako i ne kaže navalite jedno na drugo! Obaveznoooooo!!

----------


## Aerin

Evo da vam i tu javim  :Smile:  moja inseminacija na petak 13i je bila uspjesna i sada sam trudna 7+2

Teklo je ovako..
10dc petak oko 9h stoperica, a oko 11 inseminacija
subotu smo pokrili oko 11h u jutro i oko 23-00 h na vecer
Nedjelja opet smo pokrili oko 11-12 u jutro  :Smile: 

Eto nemojte gubiti nadu  :Smile:  ako je s-gram odlican i vase O redovite ima sanse  :Smile:  ja sam bila u potpuno prirodnom ciklusu :D

----------


## ivana999

Aerin,cestitke!!!!

----------


## klivija

pridružujem se čestitkama...aerin, da li vam je to bio prvi AIH?

----------


## sladja01

Aha, ja sam mislila da se moraju cesce kontrolirati zbog terapije. Heh,nisu mi nista rekli po tom pitanju,iako smo mi i zadnji put podebljali doma pa cemo tak i sada,cekam da muz dodje s posla pa da se bacimo na akciju  :Smile:  A inseminacija obavljena i dobili smo  3 mil.sperm...[za prvi aih 4mil] ...i iako je od pocetka broj pokretnih malo losiji[iako su nam rekli da je to ok i da nemamo brige],sada je dijagnoza oligoasthenozoospermia. Vrijednosti su malo ispod granice,ali opet,malo nas je zabrinulo. Aerin, cestitam, lijepo je cuti kada netko uspije  :Smile:  pogotovo na petak 13  :Smile:

----------


## geronimo

Jučer na folikulometriji 8DC na desnom dva folikula između 9 i 10mm, na lijevoj jedan d 7 mm i nekoliko manjih endometrij 4mm...Nije doktor baš bio oduševljen. Ne znam koliki bi mi bio endometrij da sam dva klomifena uzimala dnevno umjesto jednog. Bilo kako bilo uzimam estrogen da se podeblja a na slijedećoj folikulometriji koja je sutra će mi valjda dodati malo FSH-a.
Ima li tko slićna iskustva...
I drž' te fige da se slika malo popravila...

----------


## Aerin

Geronimo pocni piti i sok od cikle  :Smile:  mozes si ga najbolje sama raditi , a ako ti ne odgovara okus ubaci jabuku il nesto  :Smile: 
Sretnoooooo

----------


## geronimo

Pijem ciklu i uzimam i jedan andol dnevno...valjda će pomoći. Hvaal na savjetu!
Danas sam opet bil na folikulometriji ali u bolnici. Sad je situacija drugačija. Endometrij i dalje nije nešto naročito 5mm ali doktor se nije uzrujavao i  rekao je da će do petka sigurno narasti do 7/8mm koliko je dovoljno za postupak. Međutim danas su viđena 5 folikula od 11mm. Četiri na lijevom jedan na desnom jajniku. Vidjet ćemo kako će se razvijati i ako svi narastu vjerojatno ću na ivf jer ih je previše za inseminaciju. Ja sam stvarno ludi responder...sa jednim klomifenom dnevno opet njih 5. Vjerojatno nisu svi najbolje kvalitete ali svejedno ih je dosta...možda nije ni loše da završim na ivf ipak su šanse onda veće

----------


## HelloKitty

Ja cu kratko da vas pozdravim na ovom podforumu. Vec drugu godinu sam na podforumu ''prije zaceca'', ali evo na kraju sam ipak dosla ovamo. 
Od pretraga koje smo MM i ja ucinili moji svi nalazi su ok, a kod MM spermiogram na donjim granicama referentnih vrijednosti po WHO, a po Kruger strict criteriumu morfologija je na 5% zbog cega nam je savjetovana inseminacija.
U cetvrtak sam isla na HSG, ali nazalost postupak nisam uspjela izdzati do kraja, jer me jako bolio grlic maternice, odnosno sirenje istog. Kontrastna tekucina je pocela prolaziti kroz jajovod, ali ja sam zamolila da prekinu, jer sam mislila da ce mi grlic puknuti po pola. Doktorica kaze da sam bila u jakom grcu, ali da vjeruje da je jajovod prohodan.
Buduci da ja imam samo jedan jajovod, desni i da ovaj mjesec imam ovulaciju na desnom jajniku i folikul na 8DC od 13mm, odlucili smo pokusati sa inseminacijom u prirodnom ciklusu. Sutra idem na FM da vidimo kakvo je stanje sa ovim lijepim folikulom, pa da krenemo u akciju. 
Od sada cu malo cesce pisati s vama. 
Lijep pozdrav za sve i drzim fige da sto prije ugledamo nase plusice.

----------


## Krtica

Aerin čestitke od srca!! Nisam te jedino skužila kad je bila štoperica, a kada aih. Daj pojasni. Gdje si radila aih i na koliko veliku folikulu si primila štopericu?

----------


## Krtica

Sladjo nek bude dobitna!! Gdje si radila aih? Što ti je dr rekao/rekla koliko aih-a raditi prije ivf-a? Imate plan? 
Ipak nadamo se da plana neće ni biti!!! Sretnooooooo. Jesi dobila utriće il duphastone do bete?

----------


## Krtica

Kitty dobro došla! Hsg je bolan, sjećam ga se kao danas. Sretno!!

----------


## Krtica

Geronimo bilo bi odlično da završiš na ivf-u. Šanse su neusporedive. Ja sam prvi put imala 4 prekrasne folikule i dr se predomišljala aih ili preći na ivf. Nažalost ostali pri aih-u bez uspjeha. Gdje ideš na aih?

----------


## sladja01

Hvalaaaa, nadam se i ja da ce beta sada zeznuti sve planove...u pozitivnom smislu  :Smile:  A na Sv.D.sam ja....i rekla je doktorica da ćemo 3-4 puta probati aih...pa onda mozda kroz prirodan ciklus ivf...jer tamo je veeeliki problem što se na lijekove čeka oko god dana tako da bi ja tek pred kraj god došla na ivf uz jaču stimulaciju...pa sve si mislim da cu ovih dana pokušati zvati na VV pa mozda tamo ipak ranije dodem na red...
A daa, sada sam na utrićima...

----------


## Aerin

> Aerin čestitke od srca!! Nisam te jedino skužila kad je bila štoperica, a kada aih. Daj pojasni. Gdje si radila aih i na koliko veliku folikulu si primila štopericu?



Isti dan je bila stoperica i isti dan aih napisala sam..
Stoperica u 9h a aih u 11h
Ne znam koliki je bio folikul jer mi dr nije nista rekao samo da cemo taj dan raditi inseminaciju i neka idem kod sestre da mi da stopericu.
U Rijeci sam radila aih

----------


## geronimo

> Geronimo bilo bi odlično da završiš na ivf-u. Šanse su neusporedive. Ja sam prvi put imala 4 prekrasne folikule i dr se predomišljala aih ili preći na ivf. Nažalost ostali pri aih-u bez uspjeha. Gdje ideš na aih?


Joj znam drž' te fige da se nastave razvijati pa da idem na ivf. Sutra popodne opet idem na kontrolu. Na postupku sam u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## geronimo

> Isti dan je bila stoperica i isti dan aih napisala sam..
> Stoperica u 9h a aih u 11h
> Ne znam koliki je bio folikul jer mi dr nije nista rekao samo da cemo taj dan raditi inseminaciju i neka idem kod sestre da mi da stopericu.
> U Rijeci sam radila aih


Ja sam mislila da štoperica ide uvijek 36 sati prije :S

----------


## sladja01

Ja sam sva tri puta dobila stopericu u srijedu,dva puta u 18h i jednom 22..a postupak u petak..

----------


## geronimo

> Ja sam sva tri puta dobila stopericu u srijedu,dva puta u 18h i jednom 22..a postupak u petak..


Tako sam i ja navečer srijeda a petak ujutro postupak....

----------


## sladja01

geronimo,drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## geronimo

> geronimo,drzim fige


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*geronimo* stoperica se daje 36h prije punkcije, ali inseminacija moze biti i ranije, spermiji zive 2-3 dana bez problema pa folikuli stignu popucati. stoperica sluzi za zavrsno sazrijevanje folikula.

sretno i podsjecam da se javite na odbrojavanje:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83624-Odbrojavanje-1-2014

----------


## Aerin

> Ja sam mislila da štoperica ide uvijek 36 sati prije :S



Normalno ide al u Rijeci su mi 2 puta dali ovako :rolleyes: ne unam sto da ti kazem, vec sam puno puta razbijala s tim glavu  :Wink: 

Edit: da to sto bubekica kaze, za zavrsno sazrijevanje..zato ju je meni oba puta dao dr

----------


## smjehuljica

bok,evo ja sam danas imala prvu inseminaciju,ali nisam dobila nikakvu štopericu.Bo

----------


## Krtica

I ja sam štoperice dobivala 36 sati prije. Treba sve metode isprobati. 

Smjehuljice nek za dva tjedna bude veeeelika beta. Gdje si bila na aih-u?

----------


## geronimo

Sad sam bila na kontroli. 
Lijevi jajnik 5 folikula od 16, 14,13, 11,11 mm a desni jedan 12 mm. danas mi je 12DC i u petak idem opet na kontrolu. Endometrij mi je i dalje tanak 6 mm. Pijem estrogene, ciklu, andol ne znam šta bi više...Rekao mi je doktor da će po njemu tek 3 biti funkcionalna. Voljela bih da ih bude 4 jer onda bi me slali na ivf. Nadam se.....
Pretpostavljam da sam u nedjelju na postupku...

----------


## HelloKitty

Evo i mene s današnje FM. Vodeći folikul je danas na 12DC 18,5mm. Primila sam štopericu, sutra ujutro idem na inseminaciju. 
Apstinencija nam je 5 dana. Dobila sam utrice da pocnem koristiti odmah nakon inseminacije.

----------


## Krtica

Geronimo lijepe su to brojke. Držim fige da bude ivf!!! Zašto piješ andol? 

kitty nek bude sretnooooo.... Sutra navali i na muža! I prekosutra također. .-)

----------


## geronimo

> Geronimo lijepe su to brojke. Držim fige da bude ivf!!! Zašto piješ andol? 
> 
> kitty nek bude sretnooooo.... Sutra navali i na muža! I prekosutra također. .-)


Navodno podebljava endometrij.....

----------


## Krtica

e za to nisam znala. Čula sam da ga piju cure za bolju prokrvljenost pije ivf-a.

----------


## sladja01

Meni su na SD rekli da pijem andol 100 iza punkcije,a zasto, ne znam  :Smile:

----------


## geronimo

A ne znam više...valjda ne odmaže. Jedva čekam petak ...uf

----------


## bubekica

Andol je za bolju cirkulaciju, ne za debljanje endometrija (u tu svrhu uzima se estrofem).

----------


## geronimo

> Andol je za bolju cirkulaciju, ne za debljanje endometrija (u tu svrhu uzima se estrofem).


Uzimam i estrofem...valjda će upaliti...

----------


## geronimo

Danas na FM Endometrij se lijepo zdebljao na 10mm  :Very Happy:  na LO 22,18,17,16 mm a na DO 17mm. Inseminacija u nedjelju a večeras trebam primiti Brevactid štopericu.
Jedino što me brine je da ovaj veliki ne pukne prije inseminacije...ne znam baš puno o tome...

----------


## žužy

*geronimo*,super! Nadam se da ideš ipak na IVF?

----------


## bubekica

> Danas na FM Endometrij se lijepo zdebljao na 10mm  na LO 22,18,17,16 mm a na DO 17mm. Inseminacija u nedjelju a večeras trebam primiti Brevactid štopericu.
> Jedino što me brine je da ovaj veliki ne pukne prije inseminacije...ne znam baš puno o tome...


Ja mislim da oni racunaju na to da taj punke, ostaju 4 folikula - po meni jako riskantno za inseminaciju. Sretno!

----------


## bmaric

geronimo, na taj od 16 mm ne treba računati, a mislim ni na ove od 17 mm. Štoperica se daje na folikule od min. 18 mm, jer sve što je ispod js budu nekvalitetne i ne uspiju dobro sazrijeti za spontanu oplodnju. Tako da vjerujem da ciljaju na taj od 22 mm i na 18 mm.

----------


## geronimo

> *geronimo*,super! Nadam se da ideš ipak na IVF?


Ne iden na ivf nego inseminaciju...znam da su šanse puno manje ali bolje išta nego ništa

----------


## geronimo

> geronimo, na taj od 16 mm ne treba računati, a mislim ni na ove od 17 mm. Štoperica se daje na folikule od min. 18 mm, jer sve što je ispod js budu nekvalitetne i ne uspiju dobro sazrijeti za spontanu oplodnju. Tako da vjerujem da ciljaju na taj od 22 mm i na 18 mm.


Ja se nadam da će barem 2 dati kvalitetne js da ipak šansa bude veća...

----------


## geronimo

Uglavnom rekao je da računa na ovaj od 22 mm a da ostali uvijek mogu iznenaditi....Jedino me brine da ne pukne prije ali valjda doktor zna bolje od mene  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## žužy

Nadam se da ti je napomenul mogučnost višeplodne trudnoče.
Lijepi su ti folikuli,no to ne znači eto i da je js u  njima...ipak,sve je moguče.
Sretno *geronimo*!

----------


## bmaric

računaj ti i na 22mm i na taj od 18mm, a ovi ostali su mali za štopericu.
vjerujem da neće poknuti... bilo je slučajeva gdje je štoperica bila na 23mm, pa nije puknuo prijevremeno i došlo do trudnoće  :Smile:

----------


## geronimo

Rekli su mi da postoji šansa višeplodne ali s obzirom da će vjerojatno samo dva folikula biti funkcionalna nije me strah jer bila presretna sa blizancima :Smile: . Prošli stimulirani ciklus sam ih imala 5  i doktor mi je rekao da preko 3 ne rade inseminaciju i zato sam išla na ivf. Na kraju su mi aspiracijom izvadili samo dva...
Ajde nadam se da neće ovaj veliki puknuti prije...inače me malo boli prije puknuća a sad ne osjećam nikakvu bol.

----------


## Krtica

Sretno, sretno, sretno geronimo!!!!  :fige:  :fige: 
Sladjo  :fige: 

Ja sam jučer bila na uzv i krenula sa klomifenima i čekam svoj 4. aih, ujedno i posljednji. nadam se d će me ovaj put pratiti sreća. Doktor je optimističan, nada se dobroj reakciji na klomifen ovaj put. Imam 12 antralaca i nada se da će ih klomifen potaknuti.

----------


## geronimo

> Sretno, sretno, sretno geronimo!!!! 
> Sladjo 
> 
> Ja sam jučer bila na uzv i krenula sa klomifenima i čekam svoj 4. aih, ujedno i posljednji. nadam se d će me ovaj put pratiti sreća. Doktor je optimističan, nada se dobroj reakciji na klomifen ovaj put. Imam 12 antralaca i nada se da će ih klomifen potaknuti.


sretno i tebi i nadam se da će ovaj put biti uspješan :fige:

----------


## geronimo

Evo me sa inseminacije. Malo sam imala grčiće iza postupka pa se nadam da je to značilo da folikul puca. Sad dva tjedna čekanja :Cekam:

----------


## bubekica

> Evo me sa inseminacije. Malo sam imala grčiće iza postupka pa se nadam da je to značilo da folikul puca. Sad dva tjedna čekanja


kakva je bila situacija s folikulima?

----------


## geronimo

> kakva je bila situacija s folikulima?


Nemaju praksu gledati na dan inseminacije...ne znam zašto. Ja bi voljela da su škicnuli jer ne znam na kraju jeli ovaj veliki od 22mm  puknuo prije, Na otpusnom pismu piše da je na dan kad sam imala zadnji ultrazvuk i kad sam primila štopericu imala 4 folikula i 10mm endometrij...sad ti budi pametan...

----------


## Krtica

Završila jučer s klomifenom i bila na uzv. Dr zadovoljan i ja isto. Endometrij 7.4mm, 3 folikula od 13 mm, 12 mm i 10 mm. Tri su ispod  10mm. Na njih baš i ne računamo.

----------


## bmaric

Krtica, bravo! Nek se zadrže bar ta dva najveća!

----------


## geronimo

> Završila jučer s klomifenom i bila na uzv. Dr zadovoljan i ja isto. Endometrij 7.4mm, 3 folikula od 13 mm, 12 mm i 10 mm. Tri su ispod  10mm. Na njih baš i ne računamo.


Odlično si reagirala i  super ti je endometrij meni je uvijek od klomifena jako tanak  :Sad: ...Držim fige..ja evo ja 3 dana nakon inseminacije...dugi ko mjesec dana ha ha :Cekam:

----------


## Krtica

Joj geronimo, znam da vrijeme ide na kapaljku kad se čeka test i beta. To me uskoro čeka.
Jučer endometrij nije ništa deblji, zastao s rastom, ali su mi 4 folikule u formi: dvije su 16-17mm, jedna 15-16mm i jedna oko 14mm. Nadam se da će danas endo biti deblji.

----------


## geronimo

> Joj geronimo, znam da vrijeme ide na kapaljku kad se čeka test i beta. To me uskoro čeka.
> Jučer endometrij nije ništa deblji, zastao s rastom, ali su mi 4 folikule u formi: dvije su 16-17mm, jedna 15-16mm i jedna oko 14mm. Nadam se da će danas endo biti deblji.


Folikuli mi se čine super a endometrij ti još stigne narasti...SRETNO!!!

----------


## Krtica

Endo se fino zadebljao 9.8mm, imamo tri folikule 20.5mm, 20.9mm i 17.5 mm. U pola 7 jutros sam već bila na stolu i sad sam za  :spava: Nadam se da će opstati do nedjelje kad mi je za 9h dogovoren aih. Večeras u 22h štoperica. Veselim se toj zadnjoj inseminaciji!! Napokon ćemo moći o ivf-u s doktorom. 

Sretno i vama cure! 
U kojim ste vi fazama cure? Koliko aih-a ste odradile? 
Ima li koja ovdje od vas da ima povišen testosteron? Kakav vam je tsh? Moj je 2,97 i sad čitam i čujem od drugih cura da za uspješnije zatrudnjivanje treba biti ispod 2. Kakve terapije ste imale pred inseminaciju? 
Geronimo  :fige:  :fige: . Jel radiš il si malo uzela odmora?

----------


## HelloKitty

Geronimo, ima li kakvih simptomcica?  :Smile: 
Ja sam danas 9-ti dan od AIH-a i imam bolne grudi i promjene raspolozenja... Ali takva budem i u PMS-u.
Dani su mi ko godina. Jedva cekam da saznam ishod.
Inace, kod mene je sve ok, ovo mi je bio AIH u prirodnom ciklusu, imala sam folikul 19mm, a endometrij 12mm.
Kod MM je dg astenospermia, ali kaze dr da je taj dan za inseminaciju dobila extra plivace i polaze velike nade u ovaj ciklus. 
Rekli su mi 14 dana nakon AIH-a da mogu raditi betu.

----------


## TinaH

Evo cure i mene kod vas,sljedeci ciklus krecemo u nas prvi postupak i to ce biti inseminacija i sad me sve zanima,ali prvo me zanima HSG koji idem obaviti u ponedeljak pa me zanima kako to ide citam da boli pa sam pomalo u strahu a neznam sta me ceka pa podjelite iskustva,savijete?  :Smile:

----------


## geronimo

Radim i pokušavam biti mrtva hladna :Cool: . Prošla dva puta sam uzela bolovanje i ništa sad mantram da je bolje da radim jer će se kao tako nešto i dogoditi ha ha ha
Kod mene 5 dan nakon inseminacije nema simptoma ali ih ni očekujem prije utorka.
Izluđuje što su simptomi trudnoće i PMS gotovo isti....tako da ću sad pokušat ne osluškivati simptome nego čekati betu. 
Da, betu možeš vaditi nakon 14 dana a i prije jer ćeš i 12 biti povećana ako se nešto uhvatilo...

----------


## geronimo

> Evo cure i mene kod vas,sljedeci ciklus krecemo u nas prvi postupak i to ce biti inseminacija i sad me sve zanima,ali prvo me zanima HSG koji idem obaviti u ponedeljak pa me zanima kako to ide citam da boli pa sam pomalo u strahu a neznam sta me ceka pa podjelite iskustva,savijete?


To ti je relativno...Mene HSG nije bolio uopće samo sam malo osjetila pritisak ali meni su na kraju bili prohodni ne znam dali je drugačije kod drugih cura. Čula da je neke boljelo.

----------


## serenity1

> Evo cure i mene kod vas,sljedeci ciklus krecemo u nas prvi postupak i to ce biti inseminacija i sad me sve zanima,ali prvo me zanima HSG koji idem obaviti u ponedeljak pa me zanima kako to ide citam da boli pa sam pomalo u strahu a neznam sta me ceka pa podjelite iskustva,savijete?


ja sam u drugom postupku aih i nadamo se plusicu.a sto se tice hsg to ti ovisi o prohodnosti jajovoda. iz mog iskustva(nemam lijevi jajovod) desno je bilo samo pritisak mali,lijevo bolilo do ludila. popij prije nesto za smirenje i protiv bolova i bude lakse

----------


## TinaH

Hvala curke na savjetima..nadam se da nece biti previse bolno..hehe
Serenity u kojoj si ti klinici?  :Smile: 
nadam se da ce biti veeeeliki + i da cemo ga napokon svi docekati..  :Kiss:

----------


## Krtica

> Evo cure i mene kod vas,sljedeci ciklus krecemo u nas prvi postupak i to ce biti inseminacija i sad me sve zanima,ali prvo me zanima HSG koji idem obaviti u ponedeljak pa me zanima kako to ide citam da boli pa sam pomalo u strahu a neznam sta me ceka pa podjelite iskustva,savijete?


Boli Tina, al ništa što se ne može istrpiti. Ja sam radila prohodnost kod privatnika pa sam u venu dobila apaurin i još nešto što me poprilično ošamutilo i opustilo. Boli kao kad trebaš dobiti mengu, al jače. Kratko traje tako da se ne brineš. 
Neke cure koje su išle znale su same popiti neku jaču tabletu protiv bolova i neku za opuštanje. To ti ne znam jer sam ja dobila droge. Sretno!! 
Gdje radiš HSG?

----------


## Krtica

Ponosna sam na sebe! uspjela sam si sama dati štopericu.  :Smile: 
Moja zadnja inseminacija je u nedjelju. Veselim joj se jer je zadnja, nemam pozitvno razmišljanje. Napokon ću moći razmišljati o ivf-u. 
Geronimo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Serenity, Hello kity  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## TinaH

> Boli Tina, al ništa što se ne može istrpiti. Ja sam radila prohodnost kod privatnika pa sam u venu dobila apaurin i još nešto što me poprilično ošamutilo i opustilo. Boli kao kad trebaš dobiti mengu, al jače. Kratko traje tako da se ne brineš. 
> Neke cure koje su išle znale su same popiti neku jaču tabletu protiv bolova i neku za opuštanje. To ti ne znam jer sam ja dobila droge. Sretno!! 
> Gdje radiš HSG?


A morat cu stisnuti zube..heh
radim u bolnici u Pakracu..a nisam se sjetila pita dali daju kakav koktelcic
 strah me nesto popit pa sta ako onda i oni daju..hmm
Koliko si platila privatno?

----------


## geronimo

> A morat cu stisnuti zube..heh
> radim u bolnici u Pakracu..a nisam se sjetila pita dali daju kakav koktelcic
>  strah me nesto popit pa sta ako onda i oni daju..hmm
> Koliko si platila privatno?


Dosta mislim da je bilo ok0 1000 kn koliko se sjećam ali ja nisam mogla nikako uzeti slobodno već sam napravila navečer privatno inače bi išla u bolnicu. Mene su kad sam došla pitali jesam li što uzela (navodno sam čula da žene uzmu  jači voltaren) a ja sva zbunjena "Ali sam trebala" oni su rekli da OK i nisu mi ništa dali...na kraju nije ni trebalo jer stvarno nije bilo bolno...samo malo osjećaj pritiska...

----------


## TinaH

A dobro nebudem nista uzimala kak bude bit ce,svu su prezivjeli pa cu i ja..hehe
sve za konacan cilj..  :Wink: 
po prvi put nemogu docekat mengu da sto prije krenem..hihi

----------


## geronimo

> A dobro nebudem nista uzimala kak bude bit ce,svu su prezivjeli pa cu i ja..hehe
> sve za konacan cilj.. 
> po prvi put nemogu docekat mengu da sto prije krenem..hihi


Znam taj osjećaj....držim ti fige da sve prođe dobro :fige:

----------


## sladja01

Cure, sretno svima  :Smile:  kod mene eto nažalost iza duga dva tjedna čekanja iza insem. beta 0  :Sad:  ali dobro, nismo se ovaj put nešto jako ni nadali pa sam lakše to i prihvatila....i pala je odluka, idemo sa Sv.Duha probati na VV...jer ionako na Sd za inekcije moram cekati skoro godinu dana, a mozda cu na VV ipak imati više sreće...

A Tina, kao što vidiš iskustva za hsg su različita, meni osobno je to bilo jako strašno i iako kratkotrajno, jako,jako bolno i ne bi voljela ponoviti...a jajnici su mi sasvim u redu..i meni su dali neku pikicu prije,ali mi nije nešto pomogla... a nadam se da tebe neće boliti i da će biti sve ok..

----------


## geronimo

> Ponosna sam na sebe! uspjela sam si sama dati štopericu. 
> Moja zadnja inseminacija je u nedjelju. Veselim joj se jer je zadnja, nemam pozitvno razmišljanje. Napokon ću moći razmišljati o ivf-u. 
> Geronimo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Serenity, Hello kity


Svaka ti čast :Naklon: ja sam htjela prošli put čak sam ih i pitala ali su mi rekle da mi da stručna osoba...
Slijedeći put ću pokušati sama...nadam se da tog puta ipak neće biti  :Wink:

----------


## TinaH

Hvala geronimo i ja svima zelim puno puno srece..
Sladja da vidim iskustva su razlicita vidjet cemo kako ce proc u ponedeljak javljam nadam se da cu dob it neku pikicu i nadat se da ce samo malo boljeti..hihi :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

Sladja jos samo mogu rec da je na VV ekipa sjajna sve pohvale nemam ni jedne primjedbe..kad dodem gore guzva je al kad predam uputnicu necekam duze od 10 min stvarno su organizirani i sve ide brzo i ljubazni su skroz sve ljepo objasne ina sa pitanja koja postavim dobim odgovor..evo mi smo krenuli u 12mj.i evo slj.ciklus idemo u postupak..prvo smo trebali ivf-i al kad je muz ponovio spermiogram bio je puno bolji i krecemo s inseminacijom..  :Wink:

----------


## sladja01

Tina,drzim fige da prodje bezbolno. A ja cu zvati ovih dana kada dobijem m da se narucim na prvi pregled. Samo se nadam da me nece opet slati na insem s obzirom da sam dvije prosla...i da cu moci na ivf uz gonale,menopure ili sl  :Smile:

----------


## geronimo

Osjećam da me počinju boljeti grudi...to opet ne znači ništa jer me tako i u PMS-u. Ostalo ništa...mislim da ću u subotu vaditi betu....još jedan tjedan ko godina :Cekam: .
Cure kako se vi držite?

----------


## geronimo

> Cure, sretno svima  kod mene eto nažalost iza duga dva tjedna čekanja iza insem. beta 0  ali dobro, nismo se ovaj put nešto jako ni nadali pa sam lakše to i prihvatila....i pala je odluka, idemo sa Sv.Duha probati na VV...jer ionako na Sd za inekcije moram cekati skoro godinu dana, a mozda cu na VV ipak imati više sreće...
> 
> A Tina, kao što vidiš iskustva za hsg su različita, meni osobno je to bilo jako strašno i iako kratkotrajno, jako,jako bolno i ne bi voljela ponoviti...a jajnici su mi sasvim u redu..i meni su dali neku pikicu prije,ali mi nije nešto pomogla... a nadam se da tebe neće boliti i da će biti sve ok..


Šta reći nego da mi je žao...ali glavu gore i naprijed u nove bitke jer jednom će upaliti samo treba biti strpljiv...

----------


## Argente

sladjo1, žao mi je, neka ti nova klinika donese sreću.
Ostalima želim drugačiji ishod  :fige: 

Preporučujem vam da nakon inseminacije o simptomima, iščekivanju itd. nastavite postati na temi Nakon transfera (iako to nije transfer, ali ista stvar, čeka se beta  :Smile: )...a ima i tema o HSG-u.

----------


## sladja01

Hvala, idemo dalje  :Smile:  :Smile:  a svima u iscekivanju zelim srecu :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Evo moj 4.aih napravljen. Bio mi je drugi doktor jučer i porazgovarali smo malo o daljnjem planu. Stavljena sam na listu za ivf za 7.mjesec. I u Vg se lista sve više i više produljuje. Dok čekamo ivf odradit ćemo još 2 inseminacije na koje imamo pravo preko hzzo-a. 
Dobila Duphastone piti i folnu kiselinu.
Sladjo žao mi je, al glavu gore. Borimo se. Kod mene i mog dragog isto ne pronalaze neki problem koji koči trudnoću. Jesi vadila amh? Tsh?

----------


## Inesz

Krtica, jesi li sigurna da imate pravo na 6 inseminacija preko HZZO-a?

Zašto te nisu ranije stavili na listu za stimulirani, onda kad ste započeli sa inseminacijama? Lako je nekog skinuti s liste ako insminacija uspije, ovako imaš 6 mjeseci čekati stimulirani  :Sad:

----------


## bmaric

> Krtica, jesi li sigurna da imate pravo na 6 inseminacija preko HZZO-a?
> 
> Zašto te nisu ranije stavili na listu za stimulirani, onda kad ste započeli sa inseminacijama? Lako je nekog skinuti s liste ako insminacija uspije, ovako imaš 6 mjeseci čekati stimulirani



Zar po novom zakonu nije 4 inseminacije i 6 IVF-a (od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)?

----------


## TinaH

Evo curke ja obavila HSG i preživjela..hihi
Uglavnom boli ali nista strasno da se izdrzat kao menstrulni bolovi eto tak nekak..i da prohodni su doktorica kaze prohodni i tanki ko koncic..hehe..e e sad ja zaboravih pitat za to tanki jel to dobro ili loše??
Krtice drzim fige da ovaj bude dobitam..sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## ivana999

Krtica,ma zelim ti od sveg srca da ti ivf ni ne treba..nek ovaj put bude dobitan..drzim fige ,javi nam novosti..

----------


## Aerin

Ma ja mislim da je Krtica nesto pobrkala.. Sada moze ici na 2 prirodna IVF-a i nadam se Krtice da ce ti jedan biti uspjesan.

Imamo pravo na 4 inseminacije
2 prorodna IVFa i
4 stimulirana i
Kako sad stvari stoje postupci se ne obnavljaju s rođenjem djeteta.

----------


## Krtica

Cure imam pravo na još dva aih-a preko hzzo-a jer sam dvije radila privatno. Nisam htjela da me po bolnicama navlače s ciljanim odnosima kao u Os što je bio slučaj. Tako da sam prve dvije radila u betiplus.
Znam zakon u kojem piše 4aiha i 6 ivf-a. Inesz doktor me nije htio staviti na listu jer kaže da odradimo još 2 aih-a. Ovaj put me drugi doktor odmah pribilježio bez ikakvih problema. Čak predlaže prirodni ivf dok čekamo. Ne znam ostaviti prirodne između stimuliranih ili ne.

----------


## Krtica

> Krtica,ma zelim ti od sveg srca da ti ivf ni ne treba..nek ovaj put bude dobitan..drzim fige ,javi nam novosti..


Hvala ivana! Šanse su svega 15% tako da nisam optimistična i ništa ne očekujem. Bar se neću razočarati kao prvi put.

----------


## Inesz

> Ma ja mislim da je Krtica nesto pobrkala.. Sada moze ici na 2 prirodna IVF-a i nadam se Krtice da ce ti jedan biti uspjesan.
> 
> Imamo pravo na 4 inseminacije
> 2 prorodna IVFa i
> 4 stimulirana i
> Kako sad stvari stoje postupci se ne obnavljaju s rođenjem djeteta.


Da, važeći zakon nije predvidio pravo na nove postupke nakon što se iskoriste svi postupci na teret osiguranja i rodi dijete.
U onom tzv milinovićevom zakonu, nakon rođenja djeteta ponovno se je imalo pravo na 6stimuliranih  postupaka za drugo dijete.

----------


## sladja01

Krtice, držim fige da vam ovaj put bude dobitan  :Smile:   A ja sam vadila hrpu tih hormona, ali taj amh nisam...
a koliko ste vi milijunčeka dobili za inseminaciju(tj.tvoj muzić  :Smile:  ) jer mozda nama ne uspijeva zato što ih bude premalo, jer koliko čitam da je  za inseminaciju potrebno najmanje 5 mil. da bi uspješnost bila veća....

----------


## paty

draga Ines nisi u pravu nakon rođenja djeteta imaš opet pravo na 
 4 inseminacije
2 prorodna IVFa i
4 stimulirana 
znam jer je kod mene tako.( jedino kod mene nema vajde od insiminacije budući da ja nemam jajovode)

----------


## Inesz

da bar nisam u pravu oko prava na resetiranje postupaka nakon rođenja djeteta.

Paty, tvoje dijete je rođeno iz postupka po milinovićevom zakonu. 

ti postupci se ne računaju, tj. imaš pravo na ponovno po novom zakonu ono što si navela: 4 ineminacije, 2 prirodnjaka i 4 stimulirana. kad to potoršiš i na sreću uspiješ roditi 2. dijete (u tvom slučaju) nećeš imati pravo na nove postupke na teret HZZO-a za 3. dijete.

ili
kad cure potroše prava na postupke preko hzzo-a i uspiju roditi dijete, novi, važeći zakone ne predviđa mogućnost da opet imaju pravo na postupke preko HZZO-a za 2. dijete.

dakle, resetirani su obavljeni postupci za vrijeme milinovićevog zakona, ali kad se portoše prava na teret hzzo-a, za drugo dijete nema opet iz početka, već sve iz svog džepa.

ako netko ima link na članak novog zakona koji će dokazati suprotno, lijepo molim da ovdje stavi.

----------


## Argente

Budući da se to izrijekom ne spominje, mislim da je to bio propust pisača zakona (možda i namjerni?) U svakom slučaju, mislim da naši doktori još nisu načisto s time jer do te situacije još kod nikog nije došlo...

----------


## Krtica

> Krtice, držim fige da vam ovaj put bude dobitan   A ja sam vadila hrpu tih hormona, ali taj amh nisam...
> a koliko ste vi milijunčeka dobili za inseminaciju(tj.tvoj muzić  ) jer mozda nama ne uspijeva zato što ih bude premalo, jer koliko čitam da je  za inseminaciju potrebno najmanje 5 mil. da bi uspješnost bila veća....


Hvala sladjo!! Ne očekujem previše jer dosta mi razočaranja i suza.
Sad zadnji put biologica nije rekla broj plivača, samo je rekla da je normo. U prijašnjim inseminacijama bilo je od 15-20 milijuna zdravih spermija što je odlično, al nije bilo sreće. Kod mene nešto ne štima, al što točno samo se nagađa, lošije stanice.

----------


## sladja01

ma glavu gore krtice, ako sluuucajno ni sada ne bude, a držim fige da ipak uspije, biti će već  :Smile:  svima nama...samo moramo čekati...neki dulje...neki kraće  :Smile:  Ali to je odličan broj, s obzirom na naših 3,4 mil  :Sad:

----------


## kik@

Cure moje pomozite mi moj MM je imao nalaz spermiograma oligozoo.,tada smo išli na ivf ,sada kada smo odlučili lani ponoviti spermiograma nalaz normospermia i dr odluci da idemo na inseminaciju no da ponovimo nalaz s-grama kada ono danas nalaz OLIGOASTHENOZOOSPERMIA ja sam u komi dali se s takvim nalazom uopće može ići na inseminaciju?

----------


## bubekica

*kika* ovisi o brojkama...

----------


## kik@

uff uopće se nisam ovom nadala nakon normospermia

----------


## paty

da Ines imaš pravo moje je djete rođeno pod milanovićevim zakonom
.Kad ispucam postupke na teret zzzo-a tada ću odustati tj.ako uspijem imati još jedno dijete.po treće sigurno neću ići jer mi je i već sada dosta postupaka a i godine su već tu.lp.

----------


## geronimo

Evo kod mene ni drugi AIH nije urodio plodom. Beta je 0,05. još mi je kao za vraga TSH porastao na 2,7...i sada ne znam hoćemo li ići odmah na novi ili...

----------


## Krtica

Geronimo  :Sad:   :Sad:  baš mi krivu i žao. 
Moj tsh je 2.97. ( Vadila ga u 4.mj ) i doktori kažu to je dobro i evo od onda odradila 4aih-a. I ti ćeš. Ja čekam nalaz svog ponovo jer bi ga  prije nego krenemo u stimulaciji htjela spuštati.

----------


## geronimo

Čula se sa doktorom i on mi predlaže da možda slijedeći mjesec idem na prirodnjak...sad ne znam dali je mislio AIH ili inseminaciju jer ne kužim ako je AIH zašto prirodnjak ako ni uz klomifen ne uspijeva....možda misli na ivf. Rekao je da ga nazovem sliejdeći tjedan da se konzultiramo :neznam:

----------


## TinaH

Curke stigo mi nalas hsg-a prohodni su,ali na nalazu pise tube izrazito filiformne, tanke,pa me brine sta bi to znacilo,mozda znate?

Geronimo zao mi je,nadam se da ce sve biti dobro sa mozes u nove pobjede..
A sto se tice tog tsh moj je 3.78 doktorica je rekla da bi bilo najbolje da je ispod 2.5 al nista nije rekla da treba terapija nego da se to moze prehranom koja sadrzi jod a to je riba a to bas puno nejedem,vidim daa svi o njemu pisete na koji nacin ga spustate?

----------


## Krtica

Geronimo meni se čini da doktor misli na ivf. Kud su šanse aih-a male i uz klomifen, kolike bi tek mizerne bile u prirodnom ciklusu.
Nek te fino stave na listu za lijekove i do onda odradi sve što se može na teret hzzo-a. To je moj plan. Što više pokušaja veća šansa, zar ne?

TinaH stvarno ne znam što znači taj nalaz hsg-a. Pokušaj pitati svog ginekologa da pojasni. Što se tiće tsh malo sam gledala da se jodom spušta tsh kako pišeš i ima namirnica koje imaju u sebi joda. Posebno navode jodiranu sol, dok npr. brokulu treba izbjegavati i još neke namirnice, al nisam pamtila koje. morat ću opet progooglati

----------


## geronimo

> Geronimo meni se čini da doktor misli na ivf. Kud su šanse aih-a male i uz klomifen, kolike bi tek mizerne bile u prirodnom ciklusu.
> Nek te fino stave na listu za lijekove i do onda odradi sve što se može na teret hzzo-a. To je moj plan. Što više pokušaja veća šansa, zar ne?
> 
> TinaH stvarno ne znam što znači taj nalaz hsg-a. Pokušaj pitati svog ginekologa da pojasni. Što se tiće tsh malo sam gledala da se jodom spušta tsh kako pišeš i ima namirnica koje imaju u sebi joda. Posebno navode jodiranu sol, dok npr. brokulu treba izbjegavati i još neke namirnice, al nisam pamtila koje. morat ću opet progooglati


Krtice nadam se da je ivf....da bar....

----------


## Argente

Vidim da je TSH top tema ovih dana  :Smile: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/10701-TSH - selite ovamo, na vrelo informacija

----------


## marinab1304

Pozdrav svima, željela bih vam se pridružiti jer već vas dugo pratim.
Ukratko mi smo odradili 7 ciklusa sa klomifenima + ciljani odnosi ( o svog ginekologu neću ništa komentirat sve će vam biti jasno ), spermiogram uredan, kod mene stand. nalazi ( uzv, papa, brisevi ) uredni, mjesečnice u sat, ovulacije bez klomifena svaki ciklus bez problema, s klomifenom folikula kao u priči, a trudnoće nema. Nakon toga na svoju inicijativu odradim sono hsg i pafff  okluzija oba jajovoda nakon toga laparo u Vinogradskoj, pregled kod dr. Kune koji traži vađenje svih nalaza potrebno za MPO, jer po nalazima ( a sad i novim) sve je uredu. U utorak idemo k njemu sa nalazima na konzultacije. Inače preporučio nam je IUI-AIH.
Znam da ćemo uspjeti, jer ja ne odustajem, a vama želim svima puno srećeeee.

----------


## geronimo

Ja početkom slijedećeg mjeseca idem na svoj treći AIH. Ovaj put prirodnjak. tako mi je doktor rekao. Idemo probati tako. Nikad se ne zna...

----------


## žužy

geronimo,jesi sigurna da se radi o AIH?Obično se za IVF u prirodnom ciklusu,kaže prirodnjak.
marinab,uf tolke klomifenske ciljane odraditi bez urađenog HSG-a..
Sad si dobrim rukama,želim ti svu sreću!

----------


## Argente

marinab, nisam skužila - preporučio ti je inseminaciju a imaš okluziju jajovoda? Ili je laparo pokazala da ipak nisu začepljeni?

----------


## geronimo

> geronimo,jesi sigurna da se radi o AIH?Obično se za IVF u prirodnom ciklusu,kaže prirodnjak.
> marinab,uf tolke klomifenske ciljane odraditi bez urađenog HSG-a..
> Sad si dobrim rukama,želim ti svu sreću!


Jesam rekao mi da idemo na AIH samo bez stimulacije...a pokušat ćemo i to, možda ako to ne bude urodilo plodom me pošalje na ivf :Unsure: 
Idem dalje...jednom mora upaliti...

----------


## Krtica

Geronimo nikad se ne zna!!! Možda baš prirodnjak donese plusić!!!!
Ja sam završila sa svojim inseminacijama. Moj nalaz je danas potvrdio loše jajne stanice i sada samo na ivf i to stimulirani.
Sretnooooooooooo!!!!!

----------


## marinab1304

sono hsg je pokazao okluziju oba jajovoda pa mi je preporučena laparo, a u biti su mi jajaovodi bili nekako presavijeni i oni su na laparo ih izravnali, dr. Kuna kaže da je tio sad uredu, i da krećemo s inseminacijom.

----------


## geronimo

> Geronimo nikad se ne zna!!! Možda baš prirodnjak donese plusić!!!!
> Ja sam završila sa svojim inseminacijama. Moj nalaz je danas potvrdio loše jajne stanice i sada samo na ivf i to stimulirani.
> Sretnooooooooooo!!!!!


Meni se sve cini da taj klomifen više radi na kvaniteti nego na kvaliteti i da js nisu bogznašto od njega....barem se nadam.
Krtice držim fige za ivf!!!

----------


## Krtica

Geronimo ništa ne poboljšava kvalitetu stanica nego samo njihov broj. Ako ih je više svi se nadamo da će među njima biti bar jedna bolja od ostalih. 
Sretno u 3.mjesecu!!!!!!

----------


## geronimo

> Geronimo ništa ne poboljšava kvalitetu stanica nego samo njihov broj. Ako ih je više svi se nadamo da će među njima biti bar jedna bolja od ostalih. 
> Sretno u 3.mjesecu!!!!!!


ma ne znam...lupam. Pitat ću baš zašto prirodnjak kad odem na folikulometriju....valjda ima neki razlog

----------


## serenity1

cure imam pitanje,blago krvarenje dva stana nakon inseminacije,normalno il da se zabrinem?

----------


## serenity1

pardon dva sata nakon inseminacije  :Laughing:

----------


## bmaric

serenity1, normalno. sretno!

----------


## serenity1

hvala na brzom odgovoru,malo si me smirila.jer sam sva napuhnuta i probada me kao pred vjesticu

----------


## Krtica

Geronimo, nekad valjda treba pustiti da tijelo odradi samo ovulaciju, prirodno bez dodatne kemije. Smatram da je to isto jako dobar plan.... Stoga neka bude, neka bude. :fige:  :fige: 
Ja imam smanjenu rezervu stanica i loše stanice pa ću pokušati u prirodni ivf. Možda baš ta jedna stanica bude dobra.

----------


## TinaH

Cureee kako ste,ima kakvih pozitivni novosti?
Ja evo sutra pijem zadnje duphastone pa cekat M i krecemo u postupak..nikako docekati..hihi
drzim svimaaa  :fige:  i saljem puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:

----------


## geronimo

Bila danas na pregeldu 7DC. Nije mi ništa rekao osim da je pre rano i da misli da će na lijevom biti vodeći. U četvrtak imam ponovo. Sestra mi je rekla da nakon 4 AIH se ide na ivf. Znaci jos ovaj put i jedan nakon toga i onda bi trebala kao na ivf...ajde brzo će proći. Ove inseminacije mi daju samo lažnu nadu i možda bolje da sada idem prirodno i ne kljukam se ničim. Prošla dva puta sam imala više od jednog pa ništa. Ja mislim da ću jedino sa ivf uspjeti zatrudnjeti...daj Bože

----------


## TinaH

> Bila danas na pregeldu 7DC. Nije mi ništa rekao osim da je pre rano i da misli da će na lijevom biti vodeći. U četvrtak imam ponovo. Sestra mi je rekla da nakon 4 AIH se ide na ivf. Znaci jos ovaj put i jedan nakon toga i onda bi trebala kao na ivf...ajde brzo će proći. Ove inseminacije mi daju samo lažnu nadu i možda bolje da sada idem prirodno i ne kljukam se ničim. Prošla dva puta sam imala više od jednog pa ništa. Ja mislim da ću jedino sa ivf uspjeti zatrudnjeti...daj Bože


Drzim  :fige:  da ipak nedode do ivf..
a nisam znala znaci prije ivf bas moras ic na 4 inseminacije prije nemoze ivf? bas bezveze
a koji je problem kod vas?

----------


## geronimo

> Drzim  da ipak nedode do ivf..
> a nisam znala znaci prije ivf bas moras ic na 4 inseminacije prije nemoze ivf? bas bezveze
> a koji je problem kod vas?


Navodno nem nekog problema samo nikako ne mogu ostati trudna...

----------


## Krtica

Nažalost 4 aih-a u npr. Vg moraš proći ako nije neka dijagnoza s kojom je jedina mogućnost ivf. Geronimo meni 2 godine govore sve dobro, sve 5 i onda odjednom uffff hitno na ivf. Vadi sve hormone, amh, štitnjaču hormone, mogučnost trombofilije... Sve sve da budeš sigurna da je uistinu sve dobro prije nego kreneš u ivf.
Ja da nisam sama tražila vađenje svih silnih hormona, pretrage na trombofiliju još bi bila u uvjerenju da mi je sve ok. 
Nadam se da svi sve ispitala i da je dobro.

----------


## TinaH

ahaa..znaci slicno kaoi kod nas..kao muz ima maaaaaaaaaalo slabiju pokretljivost al nista strasno sto bi stvaralo problem tako doktorica kaze..a ja nisam bas sigurna da nema problema ja mislim da je "problem" kod mene jer kad smo htjeli trudnocu uspjeli smo 2-3 ciklus bez problema ali desilo se ono sto nije trebalo i zavrsilo je spontanim i od tad krecu problemi moje inace redovite menge pocinju bit uzas neredovite prvo 35 dana pa 38,4,42...i najvise 48 al mi doktor dao duphastone da pije pa je sad 30-32...uz to nikad nisam imala problema sa pristevima sad ih je punoo lice ko da imam 15g.hehe onda vaginalna suoca al ubiti najvise za vrijeme odnos treba mi citva vjecnost da sto bi ja rekla pusti sokic  :Very Happy: ..muz vec poludi..jadnicak..hahahah i da znala sam kad su mi plodni dani imala sam proziru sluz a sad ta famozna sluz je nestala..
al kad moj doktor nece nista poduzet samo odmahuje rukom ja nemogu nista javi se mpo strucnjaku sad sam na VV i nemogu se zalit oni odraduju ono po sta sam dosla nebave se istrazivanjem problema..covjek nezna sam sta napravit.. :/

----------


## geronimo

> Nažalost 4 aih-a u npr. Vg moraš proći ako nije neka dijagnoza s kojom je jedina mogućnost ivf. Geronimo meni 2 godine govore sve dobro, sve 5 i onda odjednom uffff hitno na ivf. Vadi sve hormone, amh, štitnjaču hormone, mogučnost trombofilije... Sve sve da budeš sigurna da je uistinu sve dobro prije nego kreneš u ivf.
> Ja da nisam sama tražila vađenje svih silnih hormona, pretrage na trombofiliju još bi bila u uvjerenju da mi je sve ok. 
> Nadam se da svi sve ispitala i da je dobro.


Sve sam napravila i ja sam navodno super...muž je prvo kao imao malu slabiju pokretljivost iako mu kroz ove dvije inseminacije i ivf nalaz bio odlićan....

----------


## klivija

pozdrav svima...mi smo trebali na naš prvi aih ovaj mjesec, no uopće nisam reagirala na klomifen, tako da sada moram piti siofor (metformin). ima li netko iskustva s time? nisam se previše nadala, ali me ovo ipak dotuklo, strah me da mi niti taj lijek neće pomoći.

----------


## marinab1304

Bili na kontroli s nalazima FSH malo povišen,vadila AMH, nalaz čekamo, krećemo u postupak u 3. mjesecu, tj. za 4 dana trebam dobiti M pa početi piti klomifen od 3-7 dc. 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## zdravka82

Pozdrav cure! evo i naš prvi postupak je inseminacija.. jučer bila na uzv i krenula sa klomifenom. u ponedjeljak opet na uzv. Već sam pila klomifen, kad smo išli na ciljane kod soc.gin. i uvijek sam dobro reagirala na njega, pa nije došlo do trudnoće.. MM spremio uredan, kod mene štitnjača radi probleme, a endokrinolog kaže da još nisam za terapiju...tako da se ne nadam uspjehu...

----------


## geronimo

Evo danas 10 DC jedan folikul na lijevom jajniku od 15mm i endometrij 8mm. Nisam ništa uzimala i to je moj prirodni ciklus...Drago mi je bar ovaj put se ne trebam filat estrofemima. Vidjet ćemo...Malo sam doduše prehlađena ali ne odustajem od postupka jer ih želim ispucati da me pošalje na ivf...

----------


## venera82

cure pozdrav, evo i ja vam se pridružujem. meni i mm su nalazi uredni, njemu je sgram - normo , ja sam radila hormone, pct, hsg, privatno i sve je u redu. kod drž. ginekologice sam radila papa, brisevi sve u redu i ona nas je uputila u zg u bolnicu. muž je ponovio sgram i bio je opet normo, ja ću sad u 3 mj vadit hormone (hoće to iz svoje bolnice), pa u 4 mj inseminacija. znam da je uspješnost mala, ali opet se nadam...... inseminacija u prirodnom ciklusu se može raditi svaki mj, a u stimulativnom 4 -5 pua godišnje, mene zanima koliki je razmak u mjesecima ako se radi u stimulativnom?
tnx na odgovorima

----------


## marinab1304

cure pozz
molim pomoć, jučer mi je stigao nalaz AMH koji je 1,7 ug/L, FSH mi je 11,58. Da li je koja imala problema s time??? Sad me zanima ako mi je takav nalaz da li će dr. tražiti inseminaciju bez obzira što je slaba plodnost jooooj sve mi je to naopako  :Sad:

----------


## marinab1304

znači piše na nalazu 1,7 ug/L

ref. interval   1,0-8,0 feritilna faza, 0,4-1,0 smanjena ovarijska rezerva, <0,4 menopauza

----------


## bmaric

marinab1304, svakako će te stimulirati, pa ćeš se na folikulometriji vidjeti kako reagiraš na određenu stimulaciju. Ako bude folikula (a ne previše), onda će ti vjerojatno raditi inseminaciju.
što se tiče FSH, to ne znam, sigurno će ti se javiti netko tko zna.

----------


## geronimo

Evo danas na pregledu 11DC Jedan folikul od 16mm endometrij 9,5mm. Sve po školski za prirodni ciklus. Sutra navečer štoperica i u ponedjeljak ujutro AIH.

----------


## serenity1

sretno geronimo i da bude uspjesno  :fige:

----------


## geronimo

> sretno geronimo i da bude uspjesno


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

geronimo, onalie - postove o samodavanju štoperice i HSG-u sam premjestila na pripadajuće teme.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/6771-Ultrazvucni-HSG
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30090-s...anje-injekcija

----------


## geronimo

Evo jutros bila na inseminaciji...Ne očekujem  ništa  a nadam se najboljem što bi se reklo. Ovaj put ciklus je prirodan. Imala sam jedan folikul, jako dobar endometrij ali je spermiogram bio lošiji zato što smo ga nosili 45 min i nije bio na toplom. Slijedeći put će MM tamo dati uzorak. Prošli put kad je donesen je bio dobar jer je bila nedjelja i došli smo za 10 minuta a danas upali u gužvu. Mogućnost je puno manja nego inače ali to naravno ne znaci nista...dav puta kad je kao sve bilo super opet je bilo ništa. Nekako odrađujem ovaj AIH i čekam ivf....

----------


## TinaH

Geronimo drzim  :fige:  i saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeliki Plusić..  :Very Happy:

----------


## serenity1

geronimo  :Klap:  :fige:

----------


## Mudrica

bok cure...nova kod vas..
19.02.2014 prva inseminacija-nažalost bez uspjeha
ali ne gubimo nadu...naručena na pregled za 8 dana...
htjela sam se nadovezati na temu štoperica koju ja također nisam primila..
možda drugi pit????!!!!

----------


## zdravka82

Danas sam bila na prvoj folikulometriji, na desnom jajniku tri folikula, dr. mi nije drugo nista rekao, kao sve ok i vidimo se u cetvrtak..ne znam koliko su veliki.. Nadam se da ce mi u cet. dati vise informacija.. Na koliko folikulometrija ste isle prije inseminacije?

----------


## geronimo

> Danas sam bila na prvoj folikulometriji, na desnom jajniku tri folikula, dr. mi nije drugo nista rekao, kao sve ok i vidimo se u cetvrtak..ne znam koliko su veliki.. Nadam se da ce mi u cet. dati vise informacija.. Na koliko folikulometrija ste isle prije inseminacije?


Ovisi kako rastu...on prati njihov rast i onda kada su najmanje 17,18 mm primiš štopericu. Ja sam uglavnom išla svaka dva dana od 9DC. Sretno!

----------


## geronimo

> bok cure...nova kod vas..
> 19.02.2014 prva inseminacija-nažalost bez uspjeha
> ali ne gubimo nadu...naručena na pregled za 8 dana...
> htjela sam se nadovezati na temu štoperica koju ja također nisam primila..
> možda drugi pit????!!!!


Malo mi je čudno da nisi primila štopericu...to je nekako uobičajena procedura. Evo ja sam ovu inseminaciju "odradila" u prirodnom ciklusu ali svejedno sam primila štopericu. Pitaj ga...

----------


## geronimo

> geronimo


Hvala  :Smile:  i tebi sa srećom! Kad je beta?

----------


## serenity1

u petak.kako se blizi sve sam nervoznija  :Cekam:

----------


## geronimo

> u petak.kako se blizi sve sam nervoznija


a znam taj drugi tjedan je najgori...prvi bar misliš daleko je pa ne misliš toliko  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## serenity1

ma vsa nervoza bude prosla kad u petak vidim plusic  :Very Happy:

----------


## zdravka82

> Ovisi kako rastu...on prati njihov rast i onda kada su najmanje 17,18 mm primiš štopericu. Ja sam uglavnom išla svaka dva dana od 9DC. Sretno!


Hvala na odgovoru, nadam se da se nece iskomplicirati jer bi mi mogao pasti vikend za inseminaciju.. Sretno i tebi, nadam se da ce ova biti uspjesna! :Smile: )

----------


## Mudrica

bok...ja sam bila na dvije a treći put je bila inseminacija...međutim mapravljena je prerano  :Sad:

----------


## geronimo

ja sam mislila da je bolji scenarij ako se napravi inseminacija prije nego što folikul pukne jer ipak js živi kraće od spermija? To je neka moja logika...

----------


## zdravka82

Geronimo i ja mislim da je bolje da se radi prije, a kasnije mozemo sami pripomoći!!  :Smile:

----------


## marinab1304

Sutra pocinjem s klomifenima u utorak prva folikulometrija pa cemo vidjeti... Kako je kod vas?

----------


## marinab1304

Imam pitanje ako slucajno s klomifenima dobijem 4-5 folikula da li se ide na inseminaciju ili odrede punkciju ili je to od doktora do doktora

----------


## bmaric

marinab1304, to sve ovisi od klinike do klinike, odnosno od dr. do dr. I naravno sve ovisi o veličini folikula. Ako budu svih 4-5 folikula otprilike podjednako veliki, onda bi trebali ići na ivf.

----------


## marinab1304

Bmaric hvala na odgovoru.
Ovo nam je prvi put i stvarno ne znam sto nas ceka. Kako se blizi taj dan sve sam nervoznija.

----------


## bmaric

> Bmaric hvala na odgovoru.
> Ovo nam je prvi put i stvarno ne znam sto nas ceka. Kako se blizi taj dan sve sam nervoznija.


znam kako ti je, ali ne trebaš uopće biti nervozna. samo radi ono što ti dr kaže i sve će biti super  :Smile:

----------


## geronimo

> Imam pitanje ako slucajno s klomifenima dobijem 4-5 folikula da li se ide na inseminaciju ili odrede punkciju ili je to od doktora do doktora


ja sam tada išla na punkciju..normalni doktor ne bi trebao inzistirati na inseminaciji zbog višeplodne trudnoće iako pod klomifenom teško da će od tih 4,5 ispast više 3 dobre js. Meni su na kraju izvadili samo dvije i opet ništa....

----------


## Zodijak

Evo da se i ja javim sa svojim iskustvom: 08.02. sam radila prvi AIH nakon terapije klomifenom i dva dana prije sam primila stopericu, nakon toga utrogestan do 22.02. i tada sam radila test koji je bio negativan, 24.02. sam po preporuci lijecnika ponovila opet test i opet je bio negativan pa je dr rekao cekati jos tjedan dana i ponoviti test. Proslo je i tih tjedan dana, i u ponedjeljak 3.3. sam radila test i pojavile se dvije crtice :Smile: , sutra idem na pregled pa cu znati vise, ali nadam se najboljem....moji nalazi su uredni, suprug ima malo slabiji spermiogram.Danas je 05.03. jos nemam stvari, a inace su mi tocne kao sat i nikakvih simptoma sem sto sam malo opristavila po bradi, a u pubertetu nisam pristeve imala i imam iscjedak bez mirisa i kasni mi 12 dana.

----------


## serenity1

zodijak cestitke :Very Happy: ,i skolsku trudnocu

----------


## zdravka82

Zodijak čestitam!!!  :Smile:

----------


## geronimo

Cestitam zodijak!!!

----------


## TinaH

evo i ja cekam petak to je 3dc i krecemo na nas prvi aih..juhuu  :Very Happy: 
curke mozete mi malo rec kak to ide..idem sad 3dc i kad onda opet,koliko cesto ide uzv od kojeg dc? i koji se dan onda radi inseminacija..jooj sve me zanima nemogu docekati..hehe

----------


## zdravka82

TinaH i mi smo ovsj mjesec na prvom AIH. 3dc sam imala uzv i dobila klomifen koji sam pila od 3-7dc, 8dc sam opet isla na uzv i idem opet sutra 11dc. Ne znam kada ce inseminacija, malo me vikend zeza, mislim da bi mogli u subotu. U kojoj si klinici u postupku?

----------


## TinaH

ahaa..znaci u petak bi mogla dobiti terapiju..ja sam na VV..a ti??  :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

I ja!  :Smile:  meni je doktor na povijesti bolesti naveo da trebam doci sa klomifenom 3dc..

----------


## geronimo

Tina - uglavnom ti je procedura da od 9Dc ides na folikulometriju i to otprilike svaka dva dana od tada i doktor prati rast folikula. Kad folikul naraste blizu 19mm daje se štoperica i preksutra ujutro se radi inseminacija...

----------


## TinaH

> I ja!  meni je doktor na povijesti bolesti naveo da trebam doci sa klomifenom 3dc..


ajmeeee super ista klinika isti mjesec nadajmo se i isto rezultatu..  :Very Happy:  meni doktorica nije nista rekla..hmm





> Tina - uglavnom ti je procedura da od 9Dc ides na folikulometriju i to otprilike svaka dva dana od tada i doktor prati rast folikula. Kad folikul naraste blizu 19mm daje se štoperica i preksutra ujutro se radi inseminacija...


Hvala geronimo,ima dosta posla..hehe,,svaki drugi dan na put..  :Wink: 
u kojoj si ti klinici?

----------


## TinaH

> Evo da se i ja javim sa svojim iskustvom: 08.02. sam radila prvi AIH nakon terapije klomifenom i dva dana prije sam primila stopericu, nakon toga utrogestan do 22.02. i tada sam radila test koji je bio negativan, 24.02. sam po preporuci lijecnika ponovila opet test i opet je bio negativan pa je dr rekao cekati jos tjedan dana i ponoviti test. Proslo je i tih tjedan dana, i u ponedjeljak 3.3. sam radila test i pojavile se dvije crtice, sutra idem na pregled pa cu znati vise, ali nadam se najboljem....moji nalazi su uredni, suprug ima malo slabiji spermiogram.Danas je 05.03. jos nemam stvari, a inace su mi tocne kao sat i nikakvih simptoma sem sto sam malo opristavila po bradi, a u pubertetu nisam pristeve imala i imam iscjedak bez mirisa i kasni mi 12 dana.


jeeeeeeeee cestitam zodijak,drzim  :fige:  da sve bude kako treba..
tek sam sad skuzila post..to je supeeer jos vise se veselim i nadam kad procitam ovako nesto..sretnoo..  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

Postovi o TSH su na pripadajućoj temi, možete o tome nastaviti tamo, hvala!

----------


## Zodijak

Pa iskreno, ja se jos uvijek ne usudim veseliti, ali se nadam najboljem. Hvala Vam svima i želim svima sreću!

----------


## zdravka82

Danas sam bila na folikulometriji, imam 4 folikula i doktor je predlozio IVF zbog straha od viseplodne trudnoce ukoliko ih i u subotu bude 4(rekao je da bi jedan mogao puknuti prije),a ako ih ostanu 3 idemo na AIH. Znaci u subotu aih ili punkcija.. Veceras moram primiti stopericu.. Strah me punkcije..

----------


## geronimo

> Danas sam bila na folikulometriji, imam 4 folikula i doktor je predlozio IVF zbog straha od viseplodne trudnoce ukoliko ih i u subotu bude 4(rekao je da bi jedan mogao puknuti prije),a ako ih ostanu 3 idemo na AIH. Znaci u subotu aih ili punkcija.. Veceras moram primiti stopericu.. Strah me punkcije..


tako je i meni bilo..ja sam koliko se sjecam imala čak 5 ali su na kraju izvadili 2 js. Mene nije naročito boljelo jer ih i nije bilo puno...Mislim da više boli ove koje ih trebaju vaditi veći broj

----------


## zdravka82

Tako mi je i doktor rekao.. Iznenadila sam se kad je spomenuo 4 folikul, na proslom uzv ga nije spomenuo, pa sam bila sigurna da idem na AIH.. Kada je tebi beta?

----------


## geronimo

Tek 17.03. ali mislim je vaditi prije...dva dana prije se ionako sve vidi a prije prestanem sa progesteronom i prije menga dođe  :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

Mozda bas ovaj prirodni aih bude uspjesan! Vibram da menga ne dodje!!

----------


## serenity1

cure drzim vam fige da vam bude dobitno  :fige: .ja sutra radim testic i nervoza me uhvatila jako jako. do jucer sam bila sigurna da je to to,danas sam sigurna da bude opet -.

----------


## zdravka82

Vibram za plusic!! Ja sam veceras u 9 primila stopericu, isla sam u hitnu da mi je daju..

----------


## geronimo

A valjda iako ne polažem puno nade i strpljivo čekam da konačno dođe ivf  :Smile: 
serenity1 - Sretno!!!
zdravka82 - i ja sam prva tri puta išla na hitnu da mi daju štopericu ali ovaj put sam ponosno dala sebi sama  :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

a joj, ja ne smijem vidjeti iglu, ne bi mogla.. dobila sam u guzu, pa mi bas nebi bilo zgodno dati je sama sebi, a mm se boji vise nego ja!!

----------


## TinaH

serenity1 jesi radila test? 
Od moje inseminacije nista,bila danas na pregledu imam cistu na desnom jajniku..totalno sam se razocarala  :Crying or Very sad: 
Nikad nisam imala ciste ni na zadnjem pregledu kod doktorice bilo sve uredu i sad u vaznom ciklusu ona odluci narast..bas nemam srece..  :Nope:

----------


## serenity1

cure opet debeli minus  :Crying or Very sad: 
sad cekam da vjestica dode

----------


## venera82

serenity1 baš mi je žao! mene AIH čeka u 4 mj.
 cure u ponedjeljak vadim hormone na VV i imam pregled, zanima me kada će nalazi od hormona biti gotovi?

----------


## zdravka82

A joj draga zao mi je!

----------


## zdravka82

Mene su cekali u kartonu sljedeci put kad sam dosla..

----------


## venera82

zdravka82 onda će i mene vjerojatno cekati u kartonu. ja u ponedjeljak vadim i hormone i imam pregled (5 dc) i nosim nalaze krvne grupe, rh, HIV, Anti itd. u kojoj si ti bolnici i koliko si puta bila na AIh-u, jeli vam sve u redu sa nalazima? ja sam na VV i mene AIH čeka u 4 mj, sve nam je u redu, idiopatska neplodnost.

----------


## TinaH

serenity1 draga zao mi je  :Taps: 
kakav je plan za dalje?

----------


## serenity1

plan za dalje...mislim odmorit malo,pa onda u 5 il 6 mj. idemo ponovo
doktorica je rekla da ako ovaj aih ne uspije da idemo na ivf

----------


## TinaH

a sta ces kad je tak,bit ce sve dobro..a dobro dode malo i odmora pa onda opet akcija..  :Wink: 
evo ja sam isla na prvi aih i nista propao ciklus pojavila se cista kaze doktorica ako pukne do sljedeceg ciklusa krecemo..tak da se nadam da hoce da napokon i ja krenem..

Sta je sa zodijak,nista nejavlja!?

----------


## zdravka82

I ja sam na VV, kod dr.a.. Ovo nam je trebao biti prvi aih, ali imala sam 4 folikula tako da sam danas bila na punkciji, znaci ivf! Dobili smo 4 jajne stanice, jos samo da se oplode! Ni mi nemamo dijagnozu, kedino mene zeza stitnjaca.. Mozda se i vidimo u ponedjeljak, ja bi trebala imati transfer!

----------


## TinaH

Zdravka82 drzim  :fige:  da se oplode..ima nesto i u tome ivf daje nesto vise nade..  :Wink: 
kako je prosla punkcija?

----------


## zdravka82

Hvala Tina! I ja mislim da je veca uspjesnost ivfa. Punkcija je bolila, al vec sam zaboravila.. Osjecam se skroz ok..

----------


## venera82

zdravka82 nadam se da će vam ivf uspjeti, sretno! i ja sam kod doktora, pa možda se i vidimo u ponedjeljak. meni je rekao da idemo na AIH, vidim da si i ti trebala, jeli to ovisi koliko imaš folikula pa onda dr odluči AIH ili IVf? kažeš da si danas bila na punkciji, je li ti bio bas tvoj doktor, da li oni dođu i vikendom za obavit AIH ili IVF?

----------


## zdravka82

Tako je, ako je vise od 3 folikula jde se na ivf. Danas na punkciji je bila doktorica, koliko sam shvatila mjenjaju se subotom, uvijek jedno od njih radi... Doktorica je ok, a sestre su danas bile divne prema meni!

----------


## serenity1

al nije pravilo da se ide na ivf ako imas vise od 3 folikula.ja sam oba puta imala 4 folikula i isla na aih

----------


## zdravka82

Citala sam tu na forumu da se onda ide na ivf, a na vv i dr. A i doktorica odmah su se slozili da trebam na ivf iz straha od viseplodne trudnoce.. U kojoj si ti bolnici?

----------


## serenity1

na VV sam kod doktorice.samo kaj ja nemam lijevi jajovod pa onda nema tolko beda od viseplodne trudnoce,prije bi bila vanmatericna

----------


## marinab1304

Ženica drage evo ja sam danas bila na prvom UZV ( klomifen 3-7) imamo folikulice, 3 na L i 3 na D jajniku od 8-13 mm 9. DC mi je dobila Gonal F 3 amp. Za tri dana. U petak opet UZV.

----------


## TinaH

Marina drzimo  :fige:  da se nastave lijepo razvijati..  :Very Happy: 
Gdje nam je geronimo,njoj se blizi beta ako se nevaram 17.!?  :Smile:

----------


## geronimo

Evo me živa sam...od simptoma ništa posebno jedino što me cice malo bole ali bole me većinom i u PMS...
Betu ću vaditi u petak jer idem obaviti neke druge pretrage....trebala bi u nedjelju ali u petak će se vidjeti ako bude ičeg bilo a i da znam dali trebam odmah prestati piti progesteron jer će mi onda i prije doći vještica...U svakom slučaju ako ne bude ničega ni od ovog puta da slijedeći put idem na ivf...

----------


## TinaH

uh uh eto petka brzooo..nadam se da ce to biti to u svako slucaju sretnoo..  :Wink: 

hoces morat radit pauzu neku ako nebude ili ces moc odmah na ivf..al drzimo  :fige:  da uopce netreba ivf-i..  :Very Happy:

----------


## geronimo

Nemam još pojma...valjda ne jer je bio prirodni ciklus...ali možda će me opet poslat na inseminaciju kao da ispucam i taj četvrti put...ne znam raditi ću što mi kažu..

----------


## geronimo

nekako sumljam da se išta uhvatilo jer me cice bole ko u PMS a ujutro mi nije povišena temp. iako uzimam progesteron...možda je i rano ali svejedno mi miriši na jednu veliku 0

----------


## serenity1

geronimo  :fige:  :fige: 
ja se jucer cula sa doktoricom,dogovoren je ivf za 5 mj.

----------


## geronimo

super  :Smile:  doći će maj za tren :Smile:

----------


## venera82

cure bok, ja sam u pon. vadila hormone (do sada su bili u redu, nadam se da će i sada) i u 4 mj. me čeka inseminacija. kad bude inseminacija da li trebam uzeti spavaćicu i koliko se ostaje ležati (1 sat ili više)? 
marinab da li i ti ideš na inseminaciju?
zdravka kako je prošao transfer?

----------


## geronimo

Nakon inseminacije se leži oko 15 minuta. Najduže traje obrada sperme i to oko sat. Spavaćica ti za inseminaciju ne treba.

----------


## zdravka82

Hej draga! Danas bio transfer blastice 5 dan. Od 4 ostale su 3, jednu vratili, 2 zamrznute.. Mislim da ti aih bude brzo gotov...

----------


## Mala28

cure, kako je vama dr rekao/rekla za apstinenciju prije aiha?
ja sam jucer bila kod dr na 8dc i rekao mi da jucer zadnji odnos, u pon na 12dc ponovno na fm i da misli da bi aih bio oko srijede.
sto bi bilo da je apstinencija od cetvrtka do srijede? nekako mi se to cini puno
a sad vise nisam sigurna jesam li doktora dobro razumijela

----------


## bubekica

Nama se preporuca apstinencija 6-7 dana zbog jako loseg sgrama. I meni se to cini preduga apstinencija za aih. Mozda da se malo podruzite za vikend?

----------


## bmaric

i meni se čini preduga apstinencija 6-7 dana. koliko je meni poznato, apstinencija treba biti od 3-5 dana.

----------


## žužy

Mi smo u Petrovoj apstinirali 7 dana prije AIH.Tak se potrefilo jer smo prvenstveno išli u prirodni IVF a nismo znali kad bude punkcija.Svaki dan fm i na kraju inseminacija...nisu komentirali da je predugo il kaj..njegov nalaz odličan.

----------


## geronimo

Beta opet negativna- očekivano.Idemo dalje...

----------


## TinaH

> Hej draga! Danas bio transfer blastice 5 dan. Od 4 ostale su 3, jednu vratili, 2 zamrznute.. Mislim da ti aih bude brzo gotov...


Zdravka  :fige:  :fige:  odmaraj i uzivaj..kad je beta?  :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

> Beta opet negativna- očekivano.Idemo dalje...


Jooooj geronimo zao mi je..  :No:  bas je iscrpljujuca ta nasa borba,nerazumijem zasto tako mora biti i onda jos uz to moramo prolazit ne jedan postupak nego njih previse da bi dobili to malo cudo..al bit ce bolje..moraa  :Taps:

----------


## serenity1

geronimo  :Love: 
zao mi je

----------


## zdravka82

Beta je 26.03., evo vec 2 dana lezim i sve me boli od lezanja, al sve za mrvicu..

Geronimo draga, zao mi je!

----------


## Mala28

pokusavam od jutra dobiti doktora da ga pitam, ali ne javlja se 
uopce ne znam dali da imamo odnos i u nedjelju ili da cekam pon fm  :Unsure:

----------


## bubekica

imajte odnos danas/sutra...

----------


## Mala28

budemo danas navecer
hvala na savjetima

----------


## geronimo

sad mi doktor kaže da ponovim test...mislim beta mi je 1,4 a danas je 26 DC. 
Možda i jesam prerano vadila ali trebala bi biti veća?
Ne znam ima li netko sa više iskustva?

----------


## bubekica

> sad mi doktor kaže da ponovim test...mislim beta mi je 1,4 a danas je 26 DC. 
> Možda i jesam prerano vadila ali trebala bi biti veća?
> Ne znam ima li netko sa više iskustva?


Danas je 11-i dan od inseminacije?
Inseminacija je ucinjenina prije ovulacije? Ako je tako, betu si prerano vadila.

----------


## venera82

Geronimo draga ja ti nemam iskusta, tek startam, poslušaj doktora i ponovi test, sretno!

----------


## geronimo

Inseminacija je učinjena ujutro a ovulacija je bila popodne (osjetila sam). Danas je 11 dan od ovulacije. Znam da sam ranije vadila ali po nekoj mojoj logici bi trebalo biti više od 1,4 :Unsure:

----------


## venera82

mala28 i ja mislim kao i bmaric da apstinencija treba biti od 3-5 dana. nama su tako rekli kad smo išli kod privatnika. ako su u nedoumici nazovi bolnicu sutra ujutro (možda ima neki razlog zašto toliko dana ili to ovisi od doktora do doktora).

Zdravka nadam se da će biti velika velika beta.

----------


## bmaric

geronimo, ponovi betu za 3 dana, sačekaj nek bar bude 14dc.

----------


## geronimo

Plan mi je ponoviti betu u pon. Za slijedeći ciklus dogovoren je ivf. 
Stimulacija klomifenom plus ako bude trebalo dodatak gonal. 
Imam osjećaj da će od slijedećeg puta nešto biti...

----------


## cookielicious

Pozdrav cure. Evo nakon prvog neuspjesnog AIH-a dosla sam vam malo u goste. 

U postupku sam na Sv.Duhu gdje me ceka drugi AIH. Zna li mozda netko od vas rade li oni inseminacije vikendom? Moja primarna gin mi kaze da ne rade što mi je stvarno cudno...pa to znaci da u slucaju da se ovulacija dogodi za vikend sve pada u vodu?

I kako to funkcionira kad se ide u sljedeci postupak? Oprostite na pitanjima, ali toliko sam neupućena i od doktora nisam dobila nikakve konkretne upute tako da sam totalno zbunjena.

----------


## sladja01

> Pozdrav cure. Evo nakon prvog neuspjesnog AIH-a dosla sam vam malo u goste. 
> 
> U postupku sam na Sv.Duhu gdje me ceka drugi AIH. Zna li mozda netko od vas rade li oni inseminacije vikendom? Moja primarna gin mi kaze da ne rade što mi je stvarno cudno...pa to znaci da u slucaju da se ovulacija dogodi za vikend sve pada u vodu?
> 
> I kako to funkcionira kad se ide u sljedeci postupak? Oprostite na pitanjima, ali toliko sam neupućena i od doktora nisam dobila nikakve konkretne upute tako da sam totalno zbunjena.


Ja sam bila isto na SD...meni se cini da isto ne rade vikendom jer meni su uvijek nekako nastimavali stopericom da mi ovulacija pada u petak...mada je to bezveze, ali eto, ocito imaju takvu praksu. Ja sam iza prve neuspješne inseminacije odmah išla na drugu koja je završila ivfo-om jer sam imala 4 folikula...onda sam jedan mj.pauzirala i opet na inseminaciju koja je isto bila neuspješna...i meni su rekli da ćemo kao pokušati 3-4 inseminacije, pa onda mozda prirodni ivf jer sam na listi za lijekove po svemu sudeći tek na redu pred kraj godine...pa sam zbog svega toga prešla na Vuk Vrhovec i dr.mi je tamo rekao da smo mi svakako kandidat za ivf, čak i za icsi....iako su na Sd govorili da su muzevi nalazi kao ok, a na svim postupcima kod njih svaki put smo imali relativno mali broj sperm....tako da eto, nadam se da sam malo pomogla.

----------


## geronimo

Meni je suludo da ne rade vikendom...Vinogradska uredno radi..

----------


## cookielicious

Hvala vam na odgovorima. 
Morat cu ih jos nazvati i konacno provjeriti, ali 99% sam uvjerena da ne rade vikednom. Inace, donijela sam odluku da idem na max 3 inseminacije i ako ne bude nista od toga idemo privatno na IVF. Znam da je skupo, ali ne zelim cekati lijekove godinu dana (toliko se ceka na Sv.Duhu).

----------


## Mala28

cure, dali je koja pila estrofem tablete? pila sam klomice 3-7dc i danas 12dc sam dobila estrofem 3x1, sutra opet fm i planirani aih u cetvrtak.

----------


## bubekica

> cure, dali je koja pila estrofem tablete? pila sam klomice 3-7dc i danas 12dc sam dobila estrofem 3x1, sutra opet fm i planirani aih u cetvrtak.


Pisala sam ti vec na drugoj temi - estrofem se daje za debljanje endometrija, buduci ga klomifen stanjuje.

----------


## Mala28

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## geronimo

da ja sam ga uredno svaki klomifenski ciklus pila...to ti je uobičajeno da je nakon klomifena tanak a ništa ga ne može podebljati kao estrofem

----------


## marinab1304

Evo i mene drage moje AIH odradjena u nedjelju imala sam 1 vodeci folikul, biolog kaze sperma savrsena. E sad imam pitanje da li su normalni blago probadajuci bolovi dolje onako kao pred mengu. I blaga bol u donjem dijelu ledja. Odmaram se puno malo se krecem ali ako malo duze stojim ili hodam bol se pojaca. Strah me bilo sto raditi.

----------


## Mala28

inseminacija ce biti u cetvrak
endometrij mi je 7,2 pa estrofem i dalje, imam 2 folikula od 21, danas u 21h stoperica, 2 pikice brevacida

----------


## Mala28

kakav je inace plan odnosa nakon aih-a na vv?
citala sam da dr. preporuca odnos dan aiha i dan nakon
,ali prijateljica mi kaze da su njima preporucili odnos na dan stoperice?
nama je zadnji odnis bio u petak navecer, sto bi bilo 5  dana apstinencine do aiha

----------


## cookielicious

A cure, kako ste vi dogovarale drugu ili trecu inseminaciju? Samo nazvale telefonski ili ste morale ici do doktora po lijekove i slicno? 
Ja kad sam zvala Sv.Duh i javila im betu rekli su mi da se dalje dogovaram s doktorom. Pa kako da dodem do njega? Nisu me ni narucile ni nista...
Sad me strah opet ih zvati da se ne bi napizdile. Nisam pametna sta raditi

----------


## geronimo

> kakav je inace plan odnosa nakon aih-a na vv?
> citala sam da dr. preporuca odnos dan aiha i dan nakon
> ,ali prijateljica mi kaze da su njima preporucili odnos na dan stoperice?
> nama je zadnji odnis bio u petak navecer, sto bi bilo 5  dana apstinencine do aiha


Preporuča se odnos na dan to znam sigurno...

----------


## marinab1304

Nama je preporucen odnos na dan insemunacije navecer i slijedeci dan ujutro

----------


## Mala28

a koliko dana prije postupka je bila apstinencija?

----------


## sladja01

Ja sam isto bila na Sd i kada sam nakon prve insem javila betu,naručila me sestra za par dana i dva puta sam baš uspjela doći na 2.tj.3. dan ciklusa tako da sam odmah krenula sa klomifenima..a nakon drugog puta se poklopio Božić...pa sam jedan ciklus pauzirala i onda se opet naručila na pregled i u postupak...
A po meni te nema šta biti strah, oni su zato tamo da nam pomognu i upute šta i kako dalje.

----------


## marinab1304

> a koliko dana prije postupka je bila apstinencija?


4 dana apstinencije

----------


## geronimo

Kažu da je 3 idealno...iako znam da je min 2 a max 5...

----------


## Mala28

inseminacija obavljena, test 3.4.

utrogestan 3x2, estrofem 3x1
pise mi na nalazu mirovanje ali dr. nista nije rekao
kaj to znaci?

----------


## serenity1

svima pise mirovanje,znaci da malo pripazis,ne dizes tesko
ja sam poslije obje inseminacije isla drugi dan normalno na posao

----------


## Mala28

hvala na info  :Wink:

----------


## geronimo

I ja isto sam sutradan normalno radila.

----------


## bubekica

*mala28* kakav je bio sgram na dan inseminacije?
za utrice ti ne znam reci jer ih nikad ne pijem, zar ne pise u uputama?

----------


## bubekica

nisam na poslu nakon punkcije nikad. u onom fet-u kad sam isla radim koristila sam crinone, on se stavlja 1x1 navecer prije spavanja.

----------


## Mala28

aha..onda se moza tko javi da je bio na aihu i isao na posao

----------


## zdravka82

Ja ih koristim vaginalno iako radim, 15min se zavalim u stolicu, kao da lezim i to je to.. Nisam ih htjela piti jer sam cula da bude mucnina od njih..

----------


## Aerin

Mala28 ja samo na dan inseminacije ne bi isla na posao jer ne bi niti stigla sli iduci dan sam isla radit.

Utrogestane sam stavljala 3x2 u jutro prije posla, drugi puta na poslu i na vecer.

Ja sam si uzela cep od lino lade stavila toaletni papir u cep, istisla 2 utrogestana oprala ruke i stavila ih.

Radim u uredu pa bi sjedila nakon utrica  :Wink: 

U glavom evo me u 16tt nakon druge inseminacije  :Kiss:

----------


## Mala28

to i mene strah, mucnina i vrtoglavica dok vozim.
i ja radim u uredu pa cu tako.
stavim ih na poslu i sjedim
Aerin ja isto 3x2 utrici, 3x1 estrofem i euthyrox
ja nakon sto operem ruke jos prst pospricam octeniseptom (strah me upale ili gljiva)
dali je koja od vas osjecala pritisak ili nelagodu prilikom sjedenja?
pogotovo ako mi je mjehur pun

----------


## sladja01

Meni su se obadvije inseminacije potrefile u petak tako da taj dan nisam išla na posao i vikend sam odmarala...i mene je dan dva iza postupka kao nešto pikalo u trbuhu,ali je je prestalo. A utriće sam stavljala ujutro i navečer i sve ok bilo, samo me izluđivalo ono stalno curkanje  :Smile:

----------


## sladja01

> Mala28 ja samo na dan inseminacije ne bi isla na posao jer ne bi niti stigla sli iduci dan sam isla radit.
> 
> Utrogestane sam stavljala 3x2 u jutro prije posla, drugi puta na poslu i na vecer.
> 
> Ja sam si uzela cep od lino lade stavila toaletni papir u cep, istisla 2 utrogestana oprala ruke i stavila ih.
> 
> 
> Radim u uredu pa bi sjedila nakon utrica 
> 
> U glavom evo me u 16tt nakon druge inseminacije


Kako lijepoooo, super za 16tt  :Smile: ))))) A baš sam se nasmijala za ovaj čep od linolade  :Razz:

----------


## Aerin

> Kako lijepoooo, super za 16tt ))))) A baš sam se nasmijala za ovaj čep od linolade



Hvala  :Smile:  pa zar nije prakticno  :Wink:  ovak nikad dovoljno dezinficirane ruke ili ako ih istisnes na lavandin pa padnu u njega  :Laughing:

----------


## marinab1304

Lijepe moje pomoc jedna, ne snalazim se jos na forumu ali ako ima neka da mi pomogne da li duphrastone ima kakav utjecaj na dojke, pijem 3x1, dojke su mi za broj vece a bradavice kao tanjurici za kavu, bolne, znam da je to jedan od simptoma T, meni je 9 dan nakon AIH pa mislim da je jos rano. Samo se zanima ima li kakve veze jedno s drugim. Hvala.

----------


## geronimo

bradavice ko tanjurići za kavu ha ha ha ha :Laughing: 
To ti je normalno...žene često tako reagiraju na duphastone...bolne grudi, malo veća temperatura...
Sretno!!!

----------


## marinab1304

Ha ha ha stvarno su ogromne. Hvala puno.

----------


## Argente

Postove o klomifenu sam selila na pripadajuću temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/3443-KL...5%A1a-iskustva!

----------


## marinab1304

Bila sam nestrpljiva piskila na testic negativan, 11.dan od insem. Ali sutra ipak idem ujutro vaditi betu  :Sad:

----------


## venera82

jesi to radila prerano, mislim da se test radi 2 tjedna iza postupka.
jesi ti bila na inseminacija i koji ti je to put? ja idem sad u 4 mj..

----------


## geronimo

> Bila sam nestrpljiva piskila na testic negativan, 11.dan od insem. Ali sutra ipak idem ujutro vaditi betu


Rano si vadila test...ništa ti to ne mora značiti...ako si baš tako nestrpljiva otiđi vaditi betu jer ona ti je siguran pokazatelj

----------


## Aerin

Ja sam test radila tek 15i dan nakon inseminacije i crtica mi je bila jedva vidljiva.. Strpi se jos malo, rano je jos, a mislim da je i za betu rano

----------


## marinab1304

16.3 bila inseminacija. Vadim betu 28.3 tako mi pise u otpusnom pismu. Prva inseminacija.

----------


## HelloKitty

Ja sam prvu inseminaciju imala 29.01. u prirodnom ciklusu. 
13.02. beta mi je bila 4.5, a test negativan
15.02. Test pozitivan i beta 27
17.02. Beta 88
19.02. Krenuo spontani  :Sad:  

Sad se spremamo za drugi pokusaj u stimulisanom ciklusu. Danas mi je 3dc i odoh na UZV i po Klomifen  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## geronimo

> 16.3 bila inseminacija. Vadim betu 28.3 tako mi pise u otpusnom pismu. Prva inseminacija.


Meni je jedno test bio negativan a beta mi je bila 500 tako da se ne bi baš pouzdala u test.

----------


## bubekica

*marinab* u kojoj si klinici? 12i dan od inseminacije je bas neobicno rano za vaditi betu...

----------


## venera82

hellokitty baš mi je žao, u kojoj si klinici?
meni je prva inseminacija polovicom 4 mj (bas sam nestrpljiva).......

----------


## HelloKitty

Venera, ja sam u Sarajevu kod dr. Mehmedbasica....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## marinab1304

Beta 0 kao kuća  :Sad: 
Vinogradska bolnica

----------


## marinab1304

Dr. Mi je napisao na otpusnom 12 dp insem vaditi betu

----------


## Aerin

Ma rano je to jos..
Moja inseminacija je bila 13.12
27.12 jedva pozitivan test
29.12 digitalac pozitivan 
3.1 tek vadila betu (tako mi je dr rekao)

Ja mislim da si pre rano vadila. Nema bas smisla jedino ako ti ovulacija nije bila tocno na dan inseminacije.

----------


## venera82

cure moram se javiti dr 3 dan ciklusa sa klomifenima, zanima me da li se i tada ima pregled????

----------


## bubekica

ako si na VV, da.

----------


## venera82

jesam na VV, a ako malo više curi menga?

----------


## bubekica

Nema veze, navikli su oni na to.

----------


## TinaH

Cure kakva je situacija ovdje,imali pozitivnih beta nakon inseminacije?
Ja nikako docekati svoju prvu,geronimo vidim ti napokon docekala ivf..  :Smile: 
Nekako mi ta inseminacija neuljeva previse nade..ipak sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Mala28

mozda se vidimo, ja se nadam drugoj inseminaciji u 5mj  :Smile: 
ja znam za 2 uspjeha iz drugog pokusaja..a sad koliko je tu ne znam
moguce da nisu ni sve cura javile rezultat

----------


## TinaH

izgleda da nejavljaju jer slabo vidim nekih rezultata..nadam se da cemo onda nas dvije uskoro razveseliti ovu temu.. :Very Happy: 
ja sam trebala u 3mj.na prvom al se ubacila neka glupa cista,pa sam trebala sad u 4mj.al ide Uskrs pa da mi nije sve natrpano fino laganini u 5mj.na brdo..  :Wink: 
Brzo ce to,ja trebam dobiti na samom pocetku mjeseca,ti??

----------


## Mala28

dobila sam prekjučer, tako da mislim da bi trebala dobiti cca. 06-08.05.

----------


## venera82

TinaH evo ja idem u 4 mj. na prvu inseminaciju (i ja jedva čekam), nenadam se ni ja previše, ali opet postoji mogućnost, idemo vidjeti.......

Mala28 kada si bila na prvoj inseminaciji?

----------


## Mala28

20.03. je bila inseminacija

----------


## cerepaha

Bok, cure. Konačno sam odlučila da bih vam se mogla i ja pridružiti. Evo jutros sam dobila nalaz bete nakon prve inseminacije. Nažalost, negativna.

----------


## serenity1

dobro dosla cerepaha

----------


## cerepaha

Hvala na dobrodošlici! Imam u glavi milijun pitanja.
Cure koje ste uzimale klomifene prije inseminacije - jeste pauzirale mjesec-dva ili se može odmah u drugi postupak? Ja imam redovne ovulacije svaki mjesec, ali dr. predlaže klomifen kako bi se povećao broj folikula. Ovaj put sam odlično reagirala na klomifene :Smile: . Na dan štoperice dva folikula od 18mm i jedan od 14.

----------


## TinaH

Pozdrav cure..kako ste mi?  :Smile: 
Jel bila koja inseminacija ovaj mjesec?  :Smile:

----------


## sladja01

> Hvala na dobrodošlici! Imam u glavi milijun pitanja.
> Cure koje ste uzimale klomifene prije inseminacije - jeste pauzirale mjesec-dva ili se može odmah u drugi postupak? Ja imam redovne ovulacije svaki mjesec, ali dr. predlaže klomifen kako bi se povećao broj folikula. Ovaj put sam odlično reagirala na klomifene. Na dan štoperice dva folikula od 18mm i jedan od 14.


Ja sam dva ciklusa za redom pa jedan pauzirala zbog blagdana pa onda na treću...i isto tako sa klomifenima...u jednom sam dobila čak 4 folikula....tako da sretnoooo...

----------


## HelloKitty

Danas 2. dan klomifena. Jos tri to go  :Smile:  Nadam se uspjesnoj inseminaciji ovaj mjesec. 
Ima li vas jos koje idete ovaj mjesec na AIH?

----------


## TinaH

HelloKitty evo mene..ja ovaj mjesec idem na inseminaciju,mala smo razlika meni je sutra 4dc i krecem s klomifenima..nadajmo se da ce bit uspjesna..u kojoj si klinici?

----------


## HelloKitty

Ja sam u Sarajevu na privatnoj klinici. 
Drzim nam fige draga  :Smile:

----------


## HelloKitty

U ponedeljak na 9DC. Jedva cekam. Samo da se uvjerim da je s jajnicima sve ok i da mogu konacno da se opustim. Kad ti ides na UZV? Imas li kakvih nuspojava od klomifena?

----------


## TinaH

Ja isto idem 9dc na uvz to je u srijedu i nadam se da ce urodit plodom klomifeni.hihi
Danas popila prva dva i zasad sve super ko da i nisam popila   :Smile: 
izgleda da smo.samo nas dvije ovaj mjesec na inseminaciji nitko se nejavlja  :Smile:

----------


## HelloKitty

Tina sta ima na UZV? 
Kod mene na desnom jajniku 4 folikula. 3 su po 12mm, a 4. je 9mm  :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

Jeeeee divni su folikuli..sta dok.kaze jel to dobro? Koliko uopce moraju narasti?  :Smile: 
Ja u srijedu na uzv,nadam se da ce biti nesto..  :Smile:

----------


## HelloKitty

Kaze dr da je to super. Vidjet cemo opet sutra na UZV. Nadam se da ce uroditi plodom. 
Imas li simptoma od klomifena? 
Mene kao pere neka anksioznost, ali vrlo blaga... Pa sve kontam da to ima neke veze sa zbrckanim hormonima.

----------


## TinaH

Ajd super i ja se nadam da ce urodit plodom  :Smile: 
ja sam danas popila zadnje tablete i sutra na uzv!
nemam nikakve simptome vec sam rekla da cu pocet glumit pa da dragi malo skakuce oko mene..hahahaha
jedino me danas bas onako dosta probada u jajnicima pa se nadam da se nesto kiha..hihi  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Sorry cure, morala sam počistiti malo chata. O simptomima i nuspojavama Klomića imate teme, ovdje malo više o specifičnostima inseminacije, hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## HelloKitty

11DC 2 folikula 17mm. Endo 8.5mm
Veceras u 20h stoperica, a u petak ujutro AIH.

----------


## TinaH

Oooo super jeeeee sad ce to brzo..  :Smile: 
evo ja danas bila 9dc doktorica kaze da je zadovoljna, najveci nam je na desnom jajniku 12mm i kaze da su ostali nebiti da ovaj pratimo pa onda nisam ni pitala koliki su ostali i kaze da mi je endometrij suuuuper ljepo raste,moram doci opet u subotu12dc al kaze da po svemu kak je sad da bi AIH bio u ponedeljak u subotu cemo znati sigurno kad ce biti..  :Smile:

----------


## HelloKitty

Evo mene sa 2. AIH-a... 29.05. vadim betu. 
Vidjela sam spermice pod mikroskopom, pokazala mi dr.  :Smile:  Dr zadovoljna sa svim. Nadamo se pozitivnoj beti za 15 dana. 
Tina, sta ima kod tebe?

----------


## venera82

Hello kity i tina držim vam fige da AIH bude uspješan, da bude veliki +++++++++++++,  :Smile: 
ja sam imala u 4 mj. inseminaciju i na žalost nije bilo uspjeha, i sad idemo dalje..........., čekam 7 mj. i novi mislim AIH!

----------


## TinaH

> Evo mene sa 2. AIH-a... 29.05. vadim betu. 
> Vidjela sam spermice pod mikroskopom, pokazala mi dr.  Dr zadovoljna sa svim. Nadamo se pozitivnoj beti za 15 dana. 
> Tina, sta ima kod tebe?


Supeeer..sad odmaraj i cekaj dan D
drzim fige da to bude to  :Smile: 
Ja sutra idem na 2. Uzv da vidimo situaciju i onda cu znat dali je AIH u ponedeljak  :Smile:  jesu mali plivali ko ludi..hihi  :Wink:

----------


## TinaH

> Hello kity i tina držim vam fige da AIH bude uspješan, da bude veliki +++++++++++++, 
> ja sam imala u 4 mj. inseminaciju i na žalost nije bilo uspjeha, i sad idemo dalje..........., čekam 7 mj. i novi mislim AIH!


Hvala na lijepim zeljama,nadajmo se da ce tako i biti  :Wink: 
zasto tako velika pauza izmedu postupaka,u kojoj si ti klinici?

----------


## venera82

> Hvala na lijepim zeljama,nadajmo se da ce tako i biti 
> zasto tako velika pauza izmedu postupaka,u kojoj si ti klinici?


 na VV sam, ne znam zašto tolika pauza, baš sam se iznenadila kad mi je rečeno da dođem u 7 mj, ne da mi se toliko čekati, nestrpljiva sam. mislila sam da će me naručiti odmah u 5 mj. ili možda najdalja u 6, pufffff kad ono 7 mj, jakoooo iznenadila sam se (a ja do 7 mj mislila odraditi još 2 AIH-a i to u 5 mj, pa 6 pauzirat i opet u 7, ah to su samo bili moji planovi). ako u 7 ne bude uspješno onda ću 8 pauzirat i tražiti za 9 mj.
u kojoj si ti klinici? jesi otvorila BO?

----------


## TinaH

Mogu si mislit kak ti je,i ja jedva docekala inseminaciju sad samo polako  :Smile: 
ja neradim trenutno tak da nemam brige oko BO..kak ti uspjevas to uz posao?

Ja sam evo danas bila AIH je u utorak,nakraju je na lijevom jajniku folikul presiso onog s desnog i 16mm je doktorica kaze super i da je endometrij savrsene debljine jeeeee  :Smile: 
sutra u 22h stoperica i cekamo utorak..ja sam jsto na VV  :Smile:

----------


## venera82

> Mogu si mislit kak ti je,i ja jedva docekala inseminaciju sad samo polako 
> ja neradim trenutno tak da nemam brige oko BO..kak ti uspjevas to uz posao?
> 
> Ja sam evo danas bila AIH je u utorak,nakraju je na lijevom jajniku folikul presiso onog s desnog i 16mm je doktorica kaze super i da je endometrij savrsene debljine jeeeee 
> sutra u 22h stoperica i cekamo utorak..ja sam jsto na VV


i ja sam nestrpljivo čekala prvu inseminaciju, i sada sam nestrpljiva za drugu - dani mi polako idu...... ma moj gin. mi je dala bolovanje bez problema, a to nas i sljeduje.
nadam se da će tvoj AIH biti uspješan! da li ti je to prvi AIH?

----------


## TinaH

> TinaH, super sam. Malo imam nekih grcica u stomaku, ali nista strasno. Jos 12 dana.... 
> Ti? Jel sutra AIH?


Oh super nek grcici budu dobar znak  :Wink: 
daaa napokon dosao taj dan,sutra AIH pa kako bude  :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

> i ja sam nestrpljivo čekala prvu inseminaciju, i sada sam nestrpljiva za drugu - dani mi polako idu...... ma moj gin. mi je dala bolovanje bez problema, a to nas i sljeduje.
> nadam se da će tvoj AIH biti uspješan! da li ti je to prvi AIH?


Da to mi je prvi AIH pa cemo vidjeti  :Smile: 
daj mireci ti si isto na VV sta me sutra ceka? Kak to ide?  :Smile:

----------


## venera82

jesam na VV. mi smo bili naručeni u 7,30. ja taj dan nisam bila na fm (iako sam mislila da hoću, ali nije im to valjda praksa, ne znam). muža su pozvali da da spermiće i to je bilo oko 8. u 9 sati počinju postupci ide najprije punkcija js, transferi pa tek onda inseminacija. kako me nisu odmah pozvali ja sam se pripala da me nisu zaboravili, haha, ali ipak nisu. sestra te pozove, uđeš u prostoriju u kojoj leže cure koje su obavile svoje postupke, ti se pripremiš i ulaziš u prostoriju gdje te čeka tvoja dr. lipo ćeš leći na stol i opusti se, nemoj biti napeta, samo se opusti. sestra će ti pokazati špricu u kojoj su spermići i na kojoj piše ime i prezime tvog partnera i to će pomoću katetera ušpricati u tebe. to traje svega nekoliko minuta i ništa ne boli, barem mene nije bolilo. nakon toga ćeš ležati nekih pola sata, sestra će ti staviti jastuk pod guzu i pokriti te. a baš sam ti lipo slikovito opisala. ne boli ništa i samo se opusti!

i još nešto ja sam taj dan bila u haljini i pogodila sam (nisma nosila spavaćicu), baš bi mi bilo neugodno gola hodati, ili obuci neku dužu majicu ili uzmi spavaćicu, nisam uzela ni papuće pa su mi dali one bolničke za jednokratnu upotrebu. eto draga nadam se da sam ti pomogla i opisala kako je meni bilo.....

SRETNO!

----------


## TinaH

Evk me bilo je bas kako je venera rekla  :Smile: 
Sad nam ostaje samo nadati se i cekati 27.5  :Smile: 
Venera jesi ti vadila betu ili test radila?

----------


## Argente

Tu nema "nešto me žiga" i vibranja, chat je dozvoljen samo na Odbrojavanju, simptomi na Nakon transfera. Nemojte da se stalno ponavljam kao papiga.

----------


## venera82

> Evk me bilo je bas kako je venera rekla 
> Sad nam ostaje samo nadati se i cekati 27.5 
> Venera jesi ti vadila betu ili test radila?


nadam se da će biti +++++, 
nisam vadila betu, pravila sam dva puta test i bio je negativan, i rezultat sam javila u kliniku

----------


## TinaH

Budemo vidjeli sta ce biti,dani sporo prolaze..hehe
onda cu i ja raditi test,tak mi i pise na otpusnom,al doktorica je nesto spominjalabetu kasnije na tom papiru procitam test la sam bila zbunjena  :Smile: 
e sad mi jos reci znaci meni pise do 27.5 terapija utrogestan jesi ti taj dan radila test ili sljedeci ak me kuzis!? Bojim se da ga nenapravim prerano..hihi

----------


## TinaH

> Tu nema "nešto me žiga" i vibranja, chat je dozvoljen samo na Odbrojavanju, simptomi na Nakon transfera. Nemojte da se stalno ponavljam kao papiga.


sorry uvijek se zanesemo,kad nam je tu lakse tu smo samo mi s aih-a na odbrojavanju nas ima puno i vecina cura su ivf,transferi..pa je tesko pratit nas par koje imamo aih..najbolje bi bilo da nam otvorite chat-AIH  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Ništa od toga...Odbrojavanje je jedina dozvoljena chat tema na Potpomognutoj. Nema separacije, i AIH je MPO postupak!  :Smile:

----------


## cerepaha

Za nekoliko dana nam je 2. AIH. Danas mi je 11 dc, sutra ponovo uzv da vidimo kojom brzinom folikuli rastu. Trenutno su dva i nadam se da će na tome ostati. U Zadru nema uvjeta i opreme za IVF, pa se cilja na max. 3 folikula. U suprotnom se odustaje od insemnacije.

----------


## venera82

> Budemo vidjeli sta ce biti,dani sporo prolaze..hehe
> onda cu i ja raditi test,tak mi i pise na otpusnom,al doktorica je nesto spominjalabetu kasnije na tom papiru procitam test la sam bila zbunjena 
> e sad mi jos reci znaci meni pise do 27.5 terapija utrogestan jesi ti taj dan radila test ili sljedeci ak me kuzis!? Bojim se da ga nenapravim prerano..hihi


ja sam radila test onaj dan kad mi je pisalo na otpusnom pismu. utrogestan sam stavljala ujutro u 5,30 (nisam znala da ću dobiti bolovanje do testa) pa i na dan testa, a test sam radila oko 8,9 sati ujutro. još malo ti je ostalo........

----------


## venera82

cerepaha ako imaš više folikula ide se na ivf. ja sam imala prvi AIH u 4 mj. i prvi dan uzv sam imala dosta folikula (dobro sam reagirala na klomifen) pa su mi rekli ako tako ostane da idem na ivf, na kraju su mi ostala dva folikula i išla sam ipak AIH.

----------


## gigii

Bok svima! Prvi put sam ovdje  :Very Happy:  Lijepo mi je citati vase postove. Evo mi bili na 3.insem. citam da koristite Utrogestan. meni ga nisu sugerirali, hm. A imam vec skoro 40 god. Zabrinuta...mozda sam ga trebala uzimati da povecam sanse.  hm hm =-O 

Jel se poslao ovaj post?

----------


## bubekica

*gigii* dobrodosla!
u kojoj si klinici? utrogestan ili neki drugi nadomjestak progesterona nije nuzan u inseminaciji jer postoji prirodno zuto tijelo.
sretno!
p.s. poslao se, poslao, ali prvih 10ak ce kasniti...

----------


## TinaH

> Bok svima! Prvi put sam ovdje  Lijepo mi je citati vase postove. Evo mi bili na 3.insem. citam da koristite Utrogestan. meni ga nisu sugerirali, hm. A imam vec skoro 40 god. Zabrinuta...mozda sam ga trebala uzimati da povecam sanse.  hm hm =-O 
> 
> Jel se poslao ovaj post?


Dobrodosla i sto prije otisla na temu trudnica  :Smile: 
drzim fige da bude 3.sreca...u kojoj si klinici? Vecinom u svim klinikama je obicaj dati terapiju utrogestana pa neznam kako ti nisi dobila!?

----------


## TinaH

> ja sam radila test onaj dan kad mi je pisalo na otpusnom pismu. utrogestan sam stavljala ujutro u 5,30 (nisam znala da ću dobiti bolovanje do testa) pa i na dan testa, a test sam radila oko 8,9 sati ujutro. još malo ti je ostalo........


Mene je strah da nenapravim prerano test pa sam planirala 28.sad vise neznam..hehe

----------


## HelloKitty

14DPO i negativan test.

----------


## TinaH

HK zao mi je draga bas sam se nadala da cemo ugledati + kad smo vec skupa bile u postupku..saljem ti zagrljaj..jesi dobila M?

----------


## gigii

Hvala Tina!  :Smile:      U Rijeci sam. A ti? U iskusenju sam da ga sama uzimam, a sad mi je vec 12ti dan od insem.pa ne znam jel kasno. 




> Dobrodosla i sto prije otisla na temu trudnica 
> drzim fige da bude 3.sreca...u kojoj si klinici? Vecinom u svim klinikama je obicaj dati terapiju utrogestana pa neznam kako ti nisi dobila!?

----------


## cerepaha

> cerepaha ako imaš više folikula ide se na ivf. ja sam imala prvi AIH u 4 mj. i prvi dan uzv sam imala dosta folikula (dobro sam reagirala na klomifen) pa su mi rekli ako tako ostane da idem na ivf, na kraju su mi ostala dva folikula i išla sam ipak AIH.


Ma znam da je tako u drugim bolnicama, ali u Zadru postoji samo AIH, nema IVF-a. Nisam pitala da li zadarska bolnica ima možda neki dogovor sa Splitom za ivf ako bude 4 ili više folikula.

----------


## gigii

hvala bubekica  :Smile:  U Rijeci, KBC. Ti?

Rado bih uzela i napravila sve sto moze pomoći. Čitam web Praque Fertlitiy Clinicue i sviđa mi se kako kažu da svakom postupku, i onom prvom, treba pristupii kao da je jedini, tj.zadnji i napraviti sve što mogu! Smeta me i živcira što meni u KBC-u kažu da se samo prepustim, iako su vrlo ljubazni i dragi, kad imam pitanja osjećam se kao da smetam. Nije ni njima lako, znam da vjerojatno na neka pitanja nemaju odgovore pa možda zato ne vole ni da se pita. Ja pak mislim da pacijent treba biti aktivni sudionik, da nas trebaju informirati o svemu što rade i zašto daju ili ne daju neki lijek i drugo. Bolje se osjećamo kada smo u tijeku. A to kako se osjećamo je vrlo važno. 
...raspisala sam se. Ima u meni puno toga skupljeno!   :Sad:   :Very Happy:  

Sretno svima! Divno je čitati dobre vijesti. Suosjećam sa onima koji gledaju minusiće, uh znam kako je to.  Podrška svima.
Zagrljaj prvog susreta na forumu! 

p.s. inače nemam baš iskustva s forumima pa se nadam da ću se snaći.   :Smile:

----------


## venera82

tina -ja sam test radila 17ti dan nakon inseminacija, u biti kako mi je pisalo na otpusnom pismu. uradi test 28. a uvijek ga možeš ponoviti.

----------


## venera82

hello kitty baš mi je žao, znam kako ti je i meni je bio ----, idemo u nove borbe,,,,nema predaje!

cerepaha nazovi ti bolnicu i raspitaj se, bolje da na vrijeme saznaš, tko pita ne skita!

giggi dobrodošla, ja sam radila prvu inseminaciju u 4 mj. i dali su mi utrogestan, počela sam ga koristiti sljedeće jutro nakon inseminacije, sretno!

----------


## bubekica

*gigii* ja sam na Vuk Vrhovcu.
pridruzi nam se na odbrojavanju.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84607-O...66#post2624366

----------


## gigii

bubekica hvala ti, divna si.  
Vuk Vrhovac je vjerojatno u ZG..
 :Heart:

----------


## gigii

zna li netko zašto ne radi podforum "Riječanke kava" ? 
Voljela bih naravno upoznati i žene iz Rijeke...da usporedimo i olakšamo si neke stvari...isti smo KBC...  :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

> Hvala Tina!      U Rijeci sam. A ti? U iskusenju sam da ga sama uzimam, a sad mi je vec 12ti dan od insem.pa ne znam jel kasno.


Ja sam na Vuk Vrhovac..najbolje nemoj sad nista jer je kasno ti za 2 dana radis test,jel tak?
Ja smatram da on nemoze odmoc vec pomoci tak da bezobzira sto on kao netreba icu u inseminaciji j mislim da ga je bolje uzimati,meni je cak doktorica rakla u koliko zatrudni da cu nastaviti s terapijom u prvim mjesecima trudnoce tak da sad ti je tak kak je nevrijedi ga pocet koristiti,a ukoliko sad nedaj boze neuspije za drugi put uzmi..ja svejedno drzim fige da nema potrebe za tim i da ce ova inseminacija bit dobitna..  :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

> tina -ja sam test radila 17ti dan nakon inseminacija, u biti kako mi je pisalo na otpusnom pismu. uradi test 28. a uvijek ga možeš ponoviti.


a meni na otpusnom pise 27.tad mi je 14 dana od inseminacije,kak to da su tebi rekli 17 dan..hmm tko ce njih znat..hehe  :Smile: 
ja cu onda ipak 28. 15 dana od inseminacije  :Smile:

----------


## gigii

Hvala Tina H.  Presla sam na odbrojavanje. Medjutim dansnji dan je bas koma, izgleda da je dosla...kako si ti? 
Zagrljaj svima

----------


## HelloKitty

Tina ima li te?

----------


## TinaH

Evo me curke,ja sam dobro iznenadeno smirena sutra radim test mislila sam da kad se taj dan bude blizio da cu sve nokte pojest a ja nakraju smirena jos razmisljam kak mi se neda sad ic kupovat test pa da odgodim za srijedu..hahahaha
Simptoma ndma ono od 9 dana nakon inseminacije pocele su mi ggrudi bit napete i sad su bas divne i bujne da jos hoce tako i ostati..hehe i vec 2 veceri pred jutro me tako probada da mislim svaki put da sam dobila M..al to nista nemora znacit kad je takva situacija i kad trebamo dobit..jedino sto od kad sam na duphastonima grudi me nisu boljele pred mengu pa sad evo nakon dugo vremena bole  :Smile: 
uh ja se raspisala..pusa svima  :Kiss: 
HK kakva je situacija za dalje?
Gigii kad test radis?

----------


## HelloKitty

Drzim fige ujutro. Obavezno nam odmah javi. A moja M je stigla danas odmah poslije oficijelne bete od 0  :Smile:  
Odmaram sad ovaj naredni ciklus, pa onda u nove pobjede.

----------


## TinaH

Evo opremila sam se kupila 2 testa 1 step i gravignost..i sad cekamo jutro pa se javim..  :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

Evo me 14ti dan od inseminacije na testu minus..
e sad doktorica mi je rekla ako nedobijem mengu da ponovim za 2 dana,sto cu i napraviti ali mislim da je jasno i da je to vise radi red..sad me zanima jel ta dva dana uzimam terapiju? Venera sigurno zna u istoj smo klinici?  :Smile:

----------


## HelloKitty

Uzimaj terapiju sve dok ne uradis betu. Tek kad beta potvrdi negativan test onda prekini. 
Zao mi je zbog minusa, ali nemoj gubiti nadu. 
Meni je prvi AIH test bio pozitivan 16DPO.

----------


## cerepaha

TinaH, slažem se s HelloKitty, ne prekidaj s utrogestanima dok ne izvadiš betu.

----------


## TinaH

Pa meni je doktorica rekla da nemoram vaditi betu samo da napravim test 14ti dan nakon i ako je negativan onda jos jedan za 2 dana  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

TinaH, beta je jedini sigurni pokazatelj trudnoce, bez obzira na to sto ti je doktorica napisala. Osobno se ne bih 100% pouzdala u kucne testove.

----------


## cerepaha

Da, i meni dr. kaže da je kućni test dovoljan - doduše napiše da ga napravim 5 dana nakon što trebam dobiti, ali ja svejedno tražim svoju gin. uputnicu za betu, pa je izvadim 18 dpo.

----------


## gigii

Hello k. I Tina, zao mi je. 
Onaj dan ksda trebas ici kupiti uloske...dosao. kucni test, minusic.... Betu nisam ni isla raditi obzirom na te dvije (nesretne) cinjence.  Drzimo se, glavu gore, sise isturi i samo ponosno!  :Very Happy:  
Slijedi bockanje. Jeste si davale injekcije? Meni je odbojna ta ideja da si sama dajem.
Sad vjeroj.moram naci drugi podforum...da tu ne krsim mozda pravila..
Koji je vama next step?

----------


## TinaH

Ok..onda necu zurit s ponavljanjem testa napravit cu ga tesk tamo oko subote tobi bio 18 DPO..pa onda betu ako ni do tad nedobijem  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

TinaH, svakako nastavi sa utrogestanom dok ne budeš 100% sigurna da je negativno.

----------


## gigii

TinaH kako je prošlo...beta?

----------


## TinaH

Ma nisam radila betu,juder sam ponovila test to je bio 18dpo i da je nesto bilo svakako bi pokazalo,posto je negativan prekinula sam terapiju da si neproduzujem bezveze ciklus..tvise srece drugi pit,idemo dalje!  :Kiss: 


E sad mi cure recite vi s VV na koji broj javljate rezultate? Isti ko i kad se narucujem ili?

----------


## perlica55

Cure pozdrav i sretno svima, da što prije ugledate +  :Smile: 
Molim za pomoć.. 
Na jesen krećemo u polikliniku Cito na konzultacije za MPO, nakon godinu i pol
što pokušavamo zatrudniti..
Zanima me Vaše mišljenje, dal smo kandidati za inseminaciju??
Dal da idem na HSG, pa aih ili da se odmah spremimo za IVF/ICSI?
MM 34, ja 32 god.
Kod mene sve ok (hormoni, brisevi, papa, UZV) 
MM je radio s-gram i ima ukupno 80 mil, al je smanjena pokretljivost spermija: 
a+b= 10%  c 27% d 63%, dijagnoza ASTENOZOOSPERMIJA I (smanjen broj progresivno pokretnih,
a povećan broj nepokretnih spermija. Ostali parametri uredni)
Hvala Vam unaprijed..

----------


## venera82

Tina žao mi je, idemo u nove pobjede!  nakon 2 negativna testa ni ja nisam radila betu, a i menga mi je stigla 2 dana poslije, nakon što sam stavila zadnji utrogestan.

----------


## venera82

perlica55 sretno i tebi i da što prije odemo na drugu temu. 
ja sam bila u Cita, oni će ti reći za koji ste vi postupak nakon što odradite pretrage koje budu tražili. MM je radio sgram koji je normo, a ja hormone, PCT i HSG - sve u redu i prohodno (briseve sam imala od svoj soc. gin koji su isto u redu). sa nama je sve ok, tj. idiopatska neplodnost. dr. mi je rekao ako nakon HSG i prohodnosti jajovoda u roku od 6 mj. ne ostanem trudna da idemo na inseminaciju. ja nisam zatrudnila, a po preporuci svoje gin. krenula sam na VV. tamo sam imala 1 neuspješnu inseminaciju i sada u 7 mjesecu idem na drugu. najprije ću iskoristiti ono po zakonu i što je na teret HZZO.

----------


## perlica55

Venera hvala i sretno od srca u postupku.. Sve budem čula na konzultacijama, al vrag ne spava.
Sve bi htjela znati odmah, da se psihički pripremim. Inseminaciju je vjerujem lakše i jeftinije preživjeti, al još uvijek ni sama nisam sigurna dal mi je to "gubljenje vremena"?! Nadam se da me nitko neće krivo shvatiti. Godine idu, a + na testu nikako dočekati..
Mi cemo krenuti u postupak privatno, pa kad presušimo s novcem, budem se prebacila u neku od bolnica..
Sretno svima!!!

----------


## venera82

perlice, tnx. inseminacija je lakša, bezbolnija ali i manje uspješnija. s obzirom da je sa nama sve ok moramo prvo obaviti inseminacije pa tek onda ivf. imamo pravo na 4 inseminacije i 6 ivf-ova. vidjet ćemo, tek smo krenuli, sad bi trebala na 2 inseminaciju. 

cure pitanje,,,,  ako mi ne uspije i 2 inseminacija da li se slijedeći put može ići na ivf ili prije moram proći sve inseminacije?

----------


## vesela

Pozdrav cure....
evo i ja sam u ovom svemu nova.. prošla sam svoju prvu inseminaciju u ponedjeljak i čekam 26.6. za svoju betu....inače koda mene i mm je sve u redu a do trudnoće nije dolazilo...tako da sad ne znam što mi je činit da ne mislim na to...ovaj forum mi je puno pomogao...samo kako je danas 5 dan od postupka malo me jajnici bolu ne znam dali je koja od vas imala bolove u jajnicima tako rano...

----------


## venera82

vesela pozdrav, dobrodošla i sretno! proći će ti dani do bete vrlo brzo, ja sam čitala neku knjigu i odmarala i tako su mi dani prolazili. kod mene i mm je isto sve u redu ali bebica nikako da dodje. imala sam i ja jednu inseminaciju i sada ću na drugu. jajnici me nisu bolili već samo grudi i to tjedan dana nakon inseminacije. u kojoj si klinici?

----------


## venera82

hellokitty i tinaH koji su vam sljedeći planovi, kad ćete opet u postupak i koji?

----------


## Mala Maja

Hello babice, Ima li netko friški tko je radio aih u vinogradskoj, zanimaju me noviteti.

----------


## tuznica

Drage moje, evo i ja se javljam u blagom ocaju. 4xIUI klomifen + stoperica + progesteron, svaki put 2 ili vise vodecih folikula, broj spermica odlican i nista. Svaki put sam inseminacije radila u CITO Split i danas mi je dr. rekao da nema smisla vise ovako i da je sljedeci korak IVF. Sutra idem na razgovor ali me bas zanimaju vasa iskustva. Naime, AIH sam pocela u 5 mjesec i radila sam mjesec za mjesec. Dr, mi je rekao da su statistike lose nakon 4xIUI ukoliko do tada nije doslo do trudnoce.

----------


## ivancica_1982

Bok curke...evo idemo u petak na 2 AIH...danas ujutro dobila stopericu koju si moram dati u 18h...kaj ju moram drzati u frizideru ili moze i na sobnoj temperaturi?

----------


## Skura

Ja sam svoju u frizideru drzala. Ali mislim da mozes i vani. Jos se ne grije, a nije ni vruce  :Smile: . 

Sretno <3

----------


## venera82

Ja svoju nisam držala u frižideru, već na sobnoj temperaturi, to mi sestre nisu ni spomenule. Da li si sama dala stopericu ili si išla u bolnicu?

----------


## PapigaCapo

Ja sam isto drzala u frizideru i svaki put mi je mm dao. A sad na ovaj postpak cu morat sama. Bas me strah  :Sad:

----------


## ivancica_1982

Drzala sam ju na sobnoj temp...nisu sestre nista napomenule pa onda vjerujem da nije ni bitno  :Smile:  danas bila na svom drugom aih-u i onda cekamo...ako ni ovaj put ne upali idemo na ivf...nemamo kaj cekati...

----------


## ivancica_1982

Stopericu mi je dala sestra kod doktora opce prakse...buduci ide u guzu-ne mogu to sama...

----------


## antony34

TinaH rezultat javljas na 01 2353906

----------


## venera82

Ivancice sretno ti i da bude dobitno!

Ja sam imala dva neuspješna AIH-a i sad se spremam za IVF, i ja sam išla u bolnicu da mi sestre dadu stopericu.

----------


## ivancica_1982

Venera hvala ti...sretno i tebi na ivf-u...  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

danas 13.d.c. upravo se vratila iz bolnice, napravili AIH...  sad cekamo... tek 31.10. beta

jedno pitanje... mene su ostavili poslije da lezim cca 30-40min, ne 2h (ko sto citam da bi trebalo?!) jer nisu imali plahte pa me nisu mogli smjestit u sobu nego sam lezala tam na stolu u toj prostoriji gdje se izvode postupci (kbc osijek... sto drugo rec...) i dali mi neku gazu i meni je ta tekucina kad sam se ustala nakon tih cca 40min iscurila malo van, i u tome sto je iscurilo ima i malo krvi... jel normalno da mi je to malo iscurilo i jel normalno da bude krvi??

----------


## sushi

ivana.sky sve je ok što se tiče ležanja  :Smile:  ne postoji dokaz da mirovanje/ležanje nakon inseminacije ima ikakav utjecaj na postupak, prakticiraju ga više zbog psiholoških faktora. dovoljan broj spermića je već nakon par minuta na svojim pozicijama u jajovodima, a mogu se kretati i prema gore - neće ispasti ako se digneš, hodaš, odeš na wc i slično. 

malo krvi nastane kad se kateterom prilikom uvodjenja ili vadjenja malo zagrebe grlić maternice... sretno još jednom!

----------


## ivana.sky

Tako nesto sam i misla, poslije sve ok bilo, nema krvi... 

Hvala  :Smile: 

Svima drugima u postupku takodjer sretno!! ~~~~~~~~

----------


## nelly1

Pozz evo ja danas bila na folikulometriji. 10 dc endometrij 7,3 folikul 16mm... sutra ponovo pa se inesminacija planira utorak ili srijedu. Cure zaboravila sam pitat doktora kolika treba bit apstinencija prije postupka  :Smile: ?? Ukratko o meni kod mene svi nalazi ok samo AMH malo snizen
, MM sve ok. Oboje 33 g

----------


## Medeja

Ivana.sky i ja sam 13.10. imala AIH.  :Smile:  
Samo sto je meni receno da vadim betu 15. dan, tako da cu 28.10. saznati je li uspjelo.
Ovo nam je drugi postupak do sada.
Prvi je zavrsio biokemijskom trudnocom.

Koliko si imala folikula?
Ja sam u prvom postupku imala 4, a u ovom samo jednu.

----------


## Jelitza

Medeja i Ivana.sky evo da si i ja javim, takodjer sam imala AIH 13.10. 
To mi je bio prvi, jedan folikul sam imala.
Sretno nam!

----------


## Medeja

Jelitza, sretno!
A gdje si isla na postupak?

----------


## Jelitza

Kbc ri

----------


## Medeja

Ajde, drzim fige da uspije isprve.
Koliko ste dugo pokusavali? Imate li kakve dijagnoze?

Meni sve pise u potpisu, ali moram nadodati nove postupke.

Mi smo krenuli ove godine na dijete, ali smo brzo shvatili da zbog nasih dijagnoza cemo malo teze ostvariti trudnocu tako da smo vec u 9. mjesecu nili na nasem prvom aihu.

----------


## Jelitza

Pokusavamo oko 1,5 godinu. Dijagnozu nemamo osim godine, ja jos malo pa 38, muz 42. Ostalo zasad ok. Nisam previse optimisticna da ce bas od prve uspjeti ali eto, ne preostaje nam nista nego cekanje.

----------


## Medeja

Znam. Najgore je cekanje.
A kako to da se niste na ivf odlucili?

----------


## ivana.sky

opaa datum 13. a 3 cure na insminaciji (meni je 3 kao sretan broj)  :Very Happy: 
nama je ovo prvi pokusaj, 1 folikul sam imala, klomifen sam pila 3-7.d.c. ali 1 dnevno
ne znam kako cu docekat 31. ... poznavajuc sebe popiskit cu se 100% 28. jer mi je M bila 1.10. nije da je inace tocna al to je kao 28.dan...  :neznam: 
jel osjecate nesto? bas sam komentirala kak neke zene 1 dan nakon ovulacije vec osjecaju da su trudne i imau simptome ko u 7.mj trudnoce... bas ne razumijem to  :drama:

----------


## ivana.sky

medeja gdje si ti na postupku?

sretno nam  :fige:

----------


## Medeja

Ja sam u Vinogradskoj bolnici u Zg.
Ja sam m imala 29.9. I isto sam pila Klomifene. Slabo sam reagirala na njih i dobila samo jednu folikulu. Nista nisam osim njih i onda Brevactid stoperice dobila.
Prosli sam ciklus isto uzimala Klomifene i onda se jos tjedan dana pikala Menopurom u trbuh i onda Ovitrelle stoperica. Tu sam u pocetku imala 6, a u postupku 4 folikule. I nije upalilo.

A koliko dugo pokusavate?

----------


## ivana.sky

ja sam klomifene, isto ovitrelle stopericu (12.d.c.), aih 13.d.c. i od 14.d.c. 2 tjedna mi je dao utrogestane

2 duge godine  :Sad:  vi?

----------


## ivana.sky

cek ti si 2 ciklusa za redom uzimala klomifen? meni moj dr. to ne da  :Confused:  kaze obavezno minimalno 1mj pauze

----------


## Medeja

Moj je rekao da ne stajemo. 
Ne znam, ja se dobro osjecam, a oni nisu spominjali da je potrebna oauza.
Mi smo od pocetka godine u akciji. Ali oboje imamo dijagnoze i od samog je pocetka bilo ocito da cemo na mpo.

----------


## ivana.sky

nadam se da ces 28. ugledat lijepe velike brojkice  :Smile:  javi obavezno!

----------


## Medeja

Znas da hocu.  :Smile:  i ti isto javi svoje brojkice. 
A do tada cemo po forumu kratiti vrijeme.  :Wink:

----------


## Jelitza

> Znam. Najgore je cekanje.
> A kako to da se niste na ivf odlucili?


Jajovodi prohodni, spremiogram normo, dr. predlozio prvo inseminacije a mi se slozili s tim.

----------


## Jelitza

Inace, ja nisam bila na klomifenima niti dobila stopericu. Folikul bio 21mm na inseminaciji, dva dana poslije kontrolni uzv potvrdio pucanje i endometrij 8, trolinijski. Ivana.sky pitala si za simptome, nemam apsolutno nikakvih.

----------


## nelly1

Cure idem na inseminaciju u srijedu. Veceras trebam dobiti stopericu i rekao je  dr da imam odnos veceras. Dali je to onda pre kratka apstinencija?? I još nesto nije mi nikako spominjao  utrogestan. Dali to svi uzimaju nakon inseminacije ili ovisi o dijagnozi??

----------


## Medeja

Da, sad mi je jasno zasto vas je prvo slao na aih.
Nadam da ce vam ovaj prvi postupak odmah donijeti srecu.
Ne znam jesi li vec napisala, ali imam kratkotrajno pamcenje, kada vadis betu?

----------


## Jelitza

Nelly1 i nama je doktor rekao da imamo odnose dva dana prije inseminacije jer je spermiogram normo pa mozemo. Takodjer nisam dobila utrogestan niti bilo sto drugo.
Medeja za betu mi uopce nije rekao da idem vadit nego da cekam menstruaciju.

----------


## eryngium

Pozdrav,
Evo da se (pri)javim i ovdje. 
Do sad od postupaka obavljen 2xAIH bezuspješno i idući tjedan krećem s folikulometrijama za 3. I prvi i drugi pokušaj je bio bez ikakve lijekova (uključujući i štopericu).

----------


## ivana.sky

> Cure idem na inseminaciju u srijedu. Veceras trebam dobiti stopericu i rekao je  dr da imam odnos veceras. Dali je to onda pre kratka apstinencija?? I još nesto nije mi nikako spominjao  utrogestan. Dali to svi uzimaju nakon inseminacije ili ovisi o dijagnozi??


Nama je reko apst 2-3 dana prije aih-a,  da nema potrebe vise... za utrogestan mi reko tek poslije postupka...

----------


## bubekica

Apstinencija bi trebala biti 2-3 dana, ali ako je spermiogram normo, moze i manje. Vjerojatno je doktor htio tim odnosom danaa povecati sanse u smislu bolje pokrivenosti.
Utrogestani se dodaju kao podrska zutom tijelu nakon ovulacije. Korisni su, ali nisu obavezni, jer postoji prirodno zuto tijelo.

----------


## eryngium

U kom slučaju se za AIH daju utrogestani?

----------


## bubekica

Mislim da to ovisi o praksi klinike.

----------


## eryngium

Ima smisla... U Ri ne daju ni uputnice za betu.

----------


## ivana.sky

Ko sto kod nas nece 2 ciklusa zaredom radit postupak, nego ide obavezno pauza 1 ciklus ...

----------


## Medeja

> U kom slučaju se za AIH daju utrogestani?


Nisam sigurna, ali mislim da se oni daju za zadebljanje endometrija. Znam jednu djevojku koja ih je koristila nakon AIH.
Mi nismo nesto posebno apstinirali prije AIHA jer ionako obrade taj uzorak pa mi se cini nepotrebnim.
Ery, sretno na fm.
Svakako nam javi kako napredujes.

----------


## Skura

Medeja, Ivana.sky i Jelitza, pridružujem vam se u čekanju  :Smile: 
Mi smo imali AIH dan iza - 14.10. 
A obećala sam frendici da ću plus popiškiti na njen rođendan 27.10. :D
I betu ću tad vaditi  :Smile: 

Iza nas je par biokemijskih, od čega jedna iz AIHa, MM ima astenoterato, a ja trombofiliju. Ovaj sam ciklus na heparinu pa se i jako, jako nadam  :Smile:

----------


## Skura

Utrogestani se daju kao podrška žutom tijelu, jer bez dobrog/visokog progesterona nema ni trudnoće... Sprječava sitna krvarenja (tipa od hematoma).... 

Ja inače imam povišen progesteron, a sad imam i 3 žuta tijela (3 su folikula bila), ali sam svejedno na utrićima. Ne mogu mi škoditi  :Smile: , a povećaju šansu  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Medeja, Ivana.sky i Jelitza, pridružujem vam se u čekanju 
> Mi smo imali AIH dan iza - 14.10. 
> A obećala sam frendici da ću plus popiškiti na njen rođendan 27.10. :D
> I betu ću tad vaditi 
> 
> Iza nas je par biokemijskih, od čega jedna iz AIHa, MM ima astenoterato, a ja trombofiliju. Ovaj sam ciklus na heparinu pa se i jako, jako nadam


 :fige:  :f

Svi tak rano  :Unsure:  kad mislite da je pametno da piskim ak mi je betu reko tek 31.? Nestrpljiva sam...

----------


## ivana.sky

Meni je rodj 23.al to je preeeeerranoo iako ljepsi poklon ne mogu ni zamislit...

----------


## bubekica

Ivana,
14 dana od inseminacije mozes raditi test.

----------


## ivana.sky

Hvala bubekica... i tih 5 dana ce mi spasit nokte...

----------


## Skura

Meni je AIH bio večernji, a ovulacija sljedeće jutro. 12dpo odgovara 13 danu nakon AIHa. A s obzirom da ja inače jako rano pišam, mislim da ću jedva dočekati taj ponedjeljak :D
Al da me strah - jest  :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

Ja cu biti karakter i cekat cu utorak.
Mislila sam i ja vaditi u ponedjeljak, ali nikako necu stici.
Prosli put sam radila testove dan-dva prije bete, koji su bili negativni, pa sam se ukomirala.
Sada cu samo betu vaditi. I to u bolnicu, ne privatno. Tako da cu jos malo cekati rezultate.

----------


## Inesz

> Moj je rekao da ne stajemo. 
> Ne znam, ja se dobro osjecam, a oni nisu spominjali da je potrebna oauza.
> Mi smo od pocetka godine u akciji. Ali oboje imamo dijagnoze i od samog je pocetka bilo ocito da cemo na mpo.




Medeja, gdje si bila u postupcima inseminacije? 

MPO postupci predstavljaju postupke liječenja koji uključuju unutartjelesnu oplodnju (inesminacije) i izvantjelesnu oplodnju (klasični IVF i oplodnja intracitoplazmatskom injekcijom spermija ICSI).

Eto, vi ste već u mpo svijetu.

 :Smile: 

Sretno.

----------


## sushi

ivana, jesu ti rekli zasto im je obavezna pauza?
mi smo isli s klomifenom uzastopno, ciklus za ciklusom...

----------


## Medeja

Vinogradska.

Znam sto je mpo, ali hvala na podsjeti.  :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

> ivana, jesu ti rekli zasto im je obavezna pauza?
> mi smo isli s klomifenom uzastopno, ciklus za ciklusom...


To i mene zanima.
Kada samo krenula u drugi postupak, odmah ciklus iza neuspjesnog, pitala sam gina jel potrebno napraviti pauzu s obzirom na klomice.
Rekao mi je da nije i da ih normalno mogu koristiti opet.
E sad, ima li kakva granica koliko se dugo mogu koristiti, to ne znam (npr. 6 mjeseci ili sl.).

----------


## sushi

medeja, obično se računa da do 6 mjeseci ima smisla, nakon toga se prelazi na drugačije stimulacije, protokole, postupke...

----------


## ivana.sky

Ne znam... pitat cu sutra dr., taman idem kod nje... Nije mi jasno uopce pogotovo zato sto sam reagirala... a ne bi se uopce cudila da je to zato sto iduci mj ima vec njih dosta na postupcima ili nesto slicno. Ipak je nas kbc uzas.. ne znam jel imaju neko ogranicenje za postupke il nesto...  :Confused:

----------


## eryngium

Mislim da svaka klinika ima mjesečno limit koliko mogu čega odraditi tj. fakturirati HZZO-u na naplatu. Sve zavisi koliko su šefovi voljni progledati kroz prste ako se probije budžet i da li se može od onih klinika ili odjela koji ne naprave limit 'pretočiti' u odjele poput Humane reprodukcije koji gutaju lovu. Očito zato i ima toliko razlika od ustanove do ustanove u načinu rada.

----------


## sushi

čini mi se da si u pravu eryngium, nažalost
bez te "sitnice" - uzastopnih max 6 ciklusa klomifena (često to budu ciljani+pokoja inseminacija u slučaju privatnika)...ako u tom smjeru idu i godine/vrijeme i dijagnoze

----------


## ivana.sky

kaze da je u osijeku takva praksa da se uvijek ide izmedju 1 mjesec pauze, i moja dr. se isto slaze da je to dobro.. bolje nego jedan za drugim mjesec se kljukat tabletama koje i nisu toliko bezazlene...  :neznam:

----------


## sushi

nema straha od klomifena mjesec za mjesecom ako te liječnik prati...u uputstvima lijeka piše da se tako primjenjuje. klomifen djeluje tako da potiče jače lučenje tvojih vlastitih hormona (fsh, lh) pa se tako inducira ovulacija ili potakne rast nekoliko folikula. nažalost zbog antiestrogenskog djelovanja nekim curama loše djeluje na debljinu endometrija...meni nije, ali mi je bilo baš teško s nuspojavama tipa naleti vrućine.
naravno da svaki liječnik ima svoju praksu, razloge i izbor...i fer je da ti ih objasni. zato me baš zanimao razlog...nadam se da se ne radi samo o štednji na štopericama. u biti, nadam se da će ti uspjeti iz prve i da neće biti ni bitno!  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

Da nema tog silnog šparanja (i koliko vidim, straha od višeplodnih trudnoća) mogli bi malo 'postimulirati' sve koje imaju redovite O. Našla sam studije da se na taj način podiže uspjeh inseminacije na 20-30% po postupku a ukupan broj višeplodnih trudnoća je praktički zanemariv tj. nije statistički značajan.

----------


## sushi

eryngium, ajde ako opet slučajno naletiš na te studije, zalijepi ih tu  :Smile:

----------


## Skura

Zar se ne ide u stimuliranu inseminaciju preko HZZO-a? 
Samo s klomićima ili s ničim?

----------


## eryngium

Koliko vidim, u Rijeci ne daju stimulaciju za AIH. Doduše, to možda zavisi od dijagnoze (nadam se da cure s anovulatornim ciklusima dobiju klomifene?). Čini mi se da će mi i ova 3. inseminacija proći bez ičeg. Danas 8.dan ciklusa, folikul 14mm.   

http://www.advancedfertility.com/revmultiplescoh.htm

http://www.advancedfertility.com/clo...plainedsuccess

Čim opet nađem na onu komparativnu studiju stimulirani AIH/višeplodne trudnoće, zalijepim ga, a do tad evo ovaj: 
http://www.advancedfertility.com/clo...ment.htm#twins

----------


## Medeja

Prijavljujem beticu 14. dan od AIHA da je 0,1.

Bude bolje sljedeci put, nadajmo se.

----------


## ivana.sky

ma hoce  :Love:  iduci put obje +  :Wink:

----------


## Jelitza

Cure ni kod mene nista, jucer stigla m. Vec sam se prijavila za drugu rundu  :Smile: .

----------


## eryngium

Danas folikul 18mm. Inseminacija u petak. Samo se nadam da neće odlučiti prsnuti čim pređe 20mm.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## eryngium

Obavljena i 3. inseminacija. Bez štoperice, utrića i ovaj put čak i bez utz-a tako da nemam pojma koliki je folikul i ako ga je uopće bilo.  :Sad:

----------


## sushi

eryngium  :Sad:  baš mi je žao..
za utriće ok, ali bez uzv i štoperice... i to u kbc ri koja je na glasu kao ok...jel takva praksa i inače ili kako te zapadne?

----------


## Inesz

> Obavljena i 3. inseminacija. Bez štoperice, utrića i ovaj put čak i bez utz-a tako da nemam pojma koliki je folikul i ako ga je uopće bilo.


?! ajoj...

pa kako? na taj način se možete i sami doma inseminirati...

----------


## eryngium

Možda samo ja nemam sreće. Profa ostala sama na sve nas, a bilo nas je podosta. Imam filing da su nas poslagali po svim dostupnim prostorijama i ona nas je oprašivala redom, serijski. Dok je stigao utz ona je već posao obavila i krenula dalje.  :Undecided:  Kad sam pitala za štopericu i utriće mi je moj dr rekao da se daju po potrebi (a kod mene valjda nema potrebe).  :Unsure:  
Ovaj put barem dolazim na kontrolni utz jer mi je rekla da se vidimo u nedjelju. 
Zbirni filing nakon 3 odrađena AIH-a:  :cupakosu:

----------


## red pepper

A šta ti vrijedi kontrolni ultrazvuk ako ti danas nije uopće pogledala da li je folikul još na mjestu...Možda je pukao jučer ujutro i do danas prošao voz...Baš ga je odradila samo da odradi...Bravo Smilja!

----------


## Inesz

> Obavljena i 3. inseminacija. Bez štoperice, utrića i ovaj put čak i bez utz-a tako da nemam pojma koliki je folikul i ako ga je uopće bilo.


Zbilja čudno. 

Ery, žao mi je da si ovako prošla. 

Raditi treću ineminaciju bez praćenja ultrazvukom, bez štoperice, uopće raditi inseminaciju onako na slijepo  zbilja je nepošteno i neprofesionalno prema pacijetima.

Za takvo postupanje nema opravdanja.

Ne samo da se ovakvim vođenjem postupka inseminacije oštećuju pacijenti, već.... hm...

... zanimljivo bi bilo vijeti  kako je KBC Rijeka prema HZZO-u fakturirala ovaj postupak? Jesu li na fakturi naveli i ono što nije rađeno i lijekovi koji nisu dani? Ima li na fakturi 2-3-4 folikumetrije, štoperica, klomifen, možda koji gonal?

----------


## red pepper

> Možda samo ja nemam sreće. Profa ostala sama na sve nas, a bilo nas je podosta. Imam filing da su nas poslagali po svim dostupnim prostorijama i ona nas je oprašivala redom, serijski. Dok je stigao utz ona je već posao obavila i krenula dalje.  Kad sam pitala za štopericu i utriće mi je moj dr rekao da se daju po potrebi (a kod mene valjda nema potrebe).  
> Ovaj put barem dolazim na kontrolni utz jer mi je rekla da se vidimo u nedjelju. 
> Zbirni filing nakon 3 odrađena AIH-a:


Hej, ali zašto nisi pitala doktora za utriće i štopericu na folikulometriji nekoj? Nije kod utrića stvar u štednji, napisao bi ti on preporuku za to da si ga pitala sigurno..Oni smatraju da je kod inseminacije žuto tijelo funkcionalno skroz i da nema potrebe da bude pravilo pravilo davati utriće..Ali ako misliš da imaš manjak i da mu to kažeš dao bi ti bez ikakvog problema...

Šta nisi rekla da ćeš ovaj put inzistirati na štoperici? Nije htio dati? Kako je obrazložio?

Ovo s ultrazvukom i inseminacijom na slijepo mi je šokantno skroz.. Pa ujutro kad si došla na folikulometriju šta nije bilo nijednog doktora osim nje? Jer inače pregledaju i kažu da se vratiš za 2 sata na inseminaciju..Ona ti je rekla da ne treba pregledati prije ili ? Jer ako da onda je mene te žene sve više STRAH jer sve što čujem da ona radi, a i ono što sam od nje i sama doživjela je za mene dovoljno da ja više ne dolazim na preglede kada je ona dežurna pa pod cijenu da moram odgoditi postupak!

----------


## Snekica

> Obavljena i 3. inseminacija. Bez štoperice, utrića i ovaj put čak i bez utz-a tako da nemam pojma koliki je folikul i ako ga je uopće bilo.


Jedan pljesak za Smiljku! Mislim, šta te odmah nije poslala doma s posudicom i špricom da si sama sve obaviš? Isto bi ti bilo!  Draga moja Smiljko, zar i na ovome si počela štediti?! Sramota za jednu tako cijenjenu profu!

----------


## nelly1

eryngium nadam se da ce unatoc svemu inseminaija biti uspješna!!!

----------


## eryngium

> Hej, ali zašto nisi pitala doktora za utriće i štopericu na folikulometriji nekoj? Nije kod utrića stvar u štednji, napisao bi ti on preporuku za to da si ga pitala sigurno..Oni smatraju da je kod inseminacije žuto tijelo funkcionalno skroz i da nema potrebe da bude pravilo pravilo davati utriće..Ali ako misliš da imaš manjak i da mu to kažeš dao bi ti bez ikakvog problema...
> 
> Šta nisi rekla da ćeš ovaj put inzistirati na štoperici? Nije htio dati? Kako je obrazložio?
> 
> Ovo s ultrazvukom i inseminacijom na slijepo mi je šokantno skroz.. Pa ujutro kad si došla na folikulometriju šta nije bilo nijednog doktora osim nje? Jer inače pregledaju i kažu da se vratiš za 2 sata na inseminaciju..Ona ti je rekla da ne treba pregledati prije ili ? Jer ako da onda je mene te žene sve više STRAH jer sve što čujem da ona radi, a i ono što sam od nje i sama doživjela je za mene dovoljno da ja više ne dolazim na preglede kada je ona dežurna pa pod cijenu da moram odgoditi postupak!


Pitala sam M odmah na prvoj folikulometriji za štopericu i utriće pa mi je rekao da se daju po potrebi i da ćemo vidjeti kako se stvari budu odvijale. Na drugoj su tijekom moje folikulometrije on i V nešto razglabali tako da u onih 30sek što sam ga vidjela nisam stigla doći do riječi. Doslovce mi je dobacio na izlazu iz ambulante da će inseminacija biti u petak i da ne moram dolaziti ujutro nego nek MM dođe rano s uzorkom od doma (ni to se do sad nije nikad dešavalo u praksi, za inseminacije su uvijek morali davati na licu mjesta). Ispada da sam trebala onako gole guzice potrčat za njim i lovit ga za rukav da bi dobila nešto što je drugdje normalno.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ovo mi nije prvi put da sam došla drito na inseminaciju bez folikulometrije. Na drugoj inseminaciji je isto bio teški gužvanac i sestra mi je, nakon što sam čekala nekih skoro pola sata za folikulometriju, rekla da ne moram više čekati nego samo nek muž da uzorak a ja se vratim kad mi teta brojačica kaže. Taj put me M barem pogledao prije inseminacije i izmjerio folikul.

S imam u planu zaobilaziti u širkom luku. Nisam ni znala da će mi ona raditi postupak dok već nisam bila na 'izvolte'. I da, pitala sam ju za utz prije nego je uzela spekulum u ruke ali me izignorirala jer je imala publiku. Grubost se da potrpiti ali snishodljivi komentari poput 'kad vi to niste znali sami sada moram ja raditi' (pred studenticama) mi zaista ne trebaju. Bila mi je potrebna sva samokontrola da ju ne šutnem nogom u glavu. Da, baš smo to imali na umu kad smo doma dve godine ciljali i pokušavali, kako da tebi damo više posla.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ivana.sky

uzas  :Sad:  ja sam mislila da je osijek katastrofican, al ovo je zbilja za nasamarat ih!

----------


## eryngium

Ponavljam, možda samo ja nemam sreće. Koliko vidim drugim curama te inseminacije bolje idu. 
Malo mi je koma što ja jedino na njih idem a odrađene su valjda samo da se fakturira da su odrađene. I imam samo još jedan pokušaj prije nego moj MPO put završi.  :Sad:

----------


## red pepper

evo našoj Smiljki jedan  :worldcup: ...Zaslužila je!

----------


## red pepper

Ma ne bi sreca trebala igrati nikakvu ulogu!oni bi prema svima trebali imati jednaku proceduru..ovo sto ti je Smilja rekla je zaista toliko nisko da si mislim da je ona trebala biti stocni veterinar,a ne mpo doktor! 

To sto te nije htjela pregledati prije inseminacije je po meni za prijaviti!



Trazi M.ovaj put da ti na prvoj fm obeca stopericu i utrice i ne odustaj dok ih ne dobijes...kakvo cavrljanje sa V moze biti razlog da te otpili po kratkom postupku!?



Zasto ti nakon inseminacije zavrsava mpo put?ne zelite ivf?pa ako necete ivf mozes mijenjati sve ivf-ove za inseminacije vjerojatno...

----------


## pak

eryingium
 zao mi je sto si to morala proci. Mislim da bi se neki dr. trebali upitati nije li doslo vrijeme za obnovu znanja u komunikaciji sa pacijetima. I nazalosti nisi ti jedina koja nije imala srece, bilo je toga jos. Ovakvi i slicni kometari mi izazivaju reakciju riganja.Sramota !
Red i stoku treba pomilovati prije nego krenes prckati oko njih u suprotnom te moze ritnuti nogom u glavu.
I da zasto ti je ovo zadnji postupak ?

----------


## eryngium

> Zasto ti nakon inseminacije zavrsava mpo put?ne zelite ivf?pa ako necete ivf mozes mijenjati sve ivf-ove za inseminacije vjerojatno...


Jer smo takav kompromis postigli MM i ja, al to je za neku drugu temu.

Inseminacije nakon 3 neuspješne nemaju smisla, bar kako kažu Ameri jer ako dolazi do trudnoće onda je to u preko 90% unutar prve tri. Doduše, kod njih su žene bile postimulirane da imaju više folikula, tajminzi su im bili savršeni i tome sl. Nažalost, ne mogu to reći za nijednu od mojih pa možda da i pitam za promjenu IUI umjesto IVF? Nisam znala da se to uopće može. Al onda kad pogledam kakve su mi bile ove prve tri, pomislim da sam šenula umom kad razmišljam da dođem po još.

----------


## red pepper

Ovo sto si imala do sada nije uopce vrijedno spomena..ako je tebi inseminacija jedina opcija odi do M. na konzultacije i reci mu kako stvari stoje i trazi ga da pokusate mozda inseminaciju sa nekakvom stimulacijom...recimo klomifen i par gonala..naravno da oni to ne vole zbog rizika od viseplodnih trudnoca,ali ako ti inzistiras ne vidim zasto ne biste mogli to tako dogovoriti...M.je zaista maksimalno razuman i fleksibilan i sigurna sam da ce ti pomoci pronaci najbolje rjesenje..

----------


## pak

eryngium pitaj za zamjenu ako mislis da ces jednom htjeti jos pokusati. I svakako iznesi svome doktoru svoje nezadovoljstvo.

----------


## eryngium

Evo me s kontrolnog utz-a. 
I od ove treće inseminacije neće biti ništa jer folikul nije pukao, slabo je narastao i nekako se izdužio u jajastu formu (a bio je lijep i okrugao), ima jedva 21mm (zadnja fm pred 5 dana-18mm). Još uvijek ga nosam sa sobom i sad strahujem će preći u cistu. Pitala sam za štopericu sada da budem sigurna da prsne pa mi je M rekao da je račun već zaključen i da mi je više ne mogu dati.  :Sad: 
Pitala sam za zamjenu postupaka ali ništa i od toga jer im HZZO za sada ne dozvoljava taj tip zamjene, ali možda kasnije bude nekog pomaka na bolje jer se po tom pitanju nešto radi. Ne znam, nekako mi je to slaba utjeha.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Inesz

Eryngium

ovo sa zamjenom postupaka tj da zamijeniš pravo na stimulirane i prirodne ivf postupke za inseminaciju je točno. nigdje nije predviđena takva mogućnost i ne vjerujem da će ikoja klinika na svoju ruku to raditi.

budući da za vas ivf nije opcija, imate pravo na teret hzzo-a na 4 postupka inseminacije.

tri su vam inseminacije  već sfušali...  :Sad: 



a ovo sa zaključenim računom i štopericom, ne bih komentirala. trebala si inzistirati da vidiš tu fakturu (mislim da i prema propisima pacijent na to ima pravo)...

vjerujem da bi se iznenadila što su za tvoju golu i slijepu inseminaciju naplatili sve od hzzo-a, a sad je nakon svih već upropaštenih inesminacija problem tebi dati štopericu...

draga, idi opet gore na razgovor... obajsnii im da smatraš da je tvoje liječenje nestručno vođeno i da tražiš da se obavljene inseminacije ne računaju kao potrošene jer ćeš inače biti prisiljena pismeno se žaliti redom svima od ravnatelja KBC Rijeka, inepekcije ministarstva, nacionalnog povjerenstva za mpo, hzzo-a, do liječničke komore...

----------


## Inesz

edit:

ovaj zadnji postupak inseminacije sigurno još nije upućen na obračuna na hzzo. to sigurno mogu povući, tako da ti se ne računa ova inseminacija.

budi uporna i ne daj da tako neprofesionalno postupaju prema tebi.


sretno!

----------


## eryngium

> edit:
> 
> ovaj zadnji postupak inseminacije sigurno još nije upućen na obračuna na hzzo. to sigurno mogu povući, tako da ti se ne računa ova inseminacija.
> 
> budi uporna i ne daj da tako neprofesionalno postupaju prema tebi.
> 
> 
> sretno!


Imala sam već situacije 'ja žalba-KBC odgovor' i iz tog iskustva sam naučila da za borbe s vjetrenjačama nemam živaca jer sam nakon silne prepiske koja je trajala mjesecima dobila konačan odgovor da oni tako rade i tu nema ničeg spornog a za sve što mi smeta sam si sama kriva jer sam bezobrazna i imam nerealna očekivanja (doslovce mi je jedna prim.dr.sc tako odgovorila). Situacija je bila s plastičnom kirurgijom ali ne bitno drugačija od ove-dakle imam pravo na nešto a ne ostvarujem to pravo ni nakon 6 dolazaka na obradu. Zaključak cijele priče je bio da sam otišla privatno. Vjerujem da bi mi profa kao predstojnik humane dala isto takvo ili veoma slično obrazloženje jer je to taj tip ljudi 'tko si ti mali bijedni crve da sumnjaš u mene i moje odluke?!'.
Mislim da ću si ušparati i živaca i suza, odraditi taj 4. AIH bez straha da ću biti obilježena kao 'ona što diže frku bezveze' i otići dalje privatno.

----------


## ivana.sky

> budući da za vas ivf nije opcija, imate pravo na teret hzzo-a na 4 postupka inseminacije.


malo cu se ubaciti sad sa pitanjem koje nema veze mozda sa ovim vasim razgovorom i temom ali kada je koji postupak opcija??

----------


## eryngium

Na teret HZZO-a idu 4x AIH, 2x prirodni i 4x stimulacije. A opcije zavise od parova koji su u postupcima, centara za humanu reprodukciju i njihovih mpo doktora. Za ciljane odnose ne znam kako se broje i koliko ih se može odraditi. Možda saznam.  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

Ciljani odnosi nisu postupci medicinski potpomognute oplodnje. Postupci medicinski potpomognute oplodnje uključuju iseminacije i postupke izvantjelesne oplodnje.

Ciljane spolne odnose stoga zakon o mpo niti ne spominje. 

Zakon je jasan o pravu na postupke medcinski potpomognute oplodnje na teret HZZO-a:

članak 10.


(5) Liječenje neplodnosti postupkom medicinski pomognute oplodnje na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje obuhvaća:

– četiri pokušaja intrauterine inseminacije (IUI),

– šest pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF), uz obvezu da dva pokušaja budu u prirodnome ciklusu.

Nikakve opcije tipa mijenjanja jednog oblika postupka za drugi, zakon ni drugi podzakonski akt ne spominju. 

Mnogi parovi nalaze se u situaciji da zbog dijagnoza koje imaju ne mogu uopće koristiti sve vrste postupaka koje zakon omogućava. Tako npr.  postupke inseminacije ne mogu koristiti parovi gdje kod žena obostrano začepljenje ili odstranjenje jajovoda, ili  ako se radi o teškom muškom faktoru sa npr vrlo malim brojem spermija u ejakulatu i slično. Zatim žene sa policističnim jajnicima koje spontano ne ovuliraju niti ne reagiraju na uobičajene lijekove za blagu stimulaciju-ne mogu koristiti ivf postupke u prirodom ciklusu... Ima toliko puno primjera gdje neplodni par uopće ne može koristiti sve postupke iz kontigenta koje je zakon propisao na teret HZZO-a.

Ako za vas ivf nije opcija, bojim se da na teret HZZO-a imate pravo na samo 4 inseminacije.

Zakon spominje jedino mogućnost da parovi kod izvantjelesne oplodnje odluče da li će nakon apiracije jajnih stanice oplodniti sve dobivene jajne stanice i netransferirane embrije zamrznuti ili će oplodniti do dvije js a ostale dobivene jajne stanice zamrznuti.

----------


## eryngium

Hvala Inesz. 

Onda priča da se radi na tome da se jedan stimulirani IVF zamijeni za 4 inseminacije baš i ne drži vodu, bar ne u nekoj bližoj budućnosti.

----------


## Inesz

[QUOTE=ivana.sky;2691869]malo cu se ubaciti sad sa pitanjem koje nema veze mozda sa ovim vasim razgovorom i temom ali kada je koji postupak opcija??[/QUOTE

Eryngium će ispraviti ako griješim, ali mislim da je napisala da ona i njen partner pristaju samo na inseminaciju, da ivf nije u njihovom planu.

----------


## aaria

Eryngium strasno mi je zao  :Sad:  mi smo znaci i u petak i danas zajedno pohodile podrum. Ja sam uspjela iskamciti stopericu, ali unatoc tome ni meni jos jutros nije pukao folikul.. Prosli put nisam bila na kontrolnom uzv, ali po mojem racunu ispada da mi je O bila 3 dana nakon stoperice. Meni je druga inseminacija, i koliko ja sebe poznajem, tajming im je nikakav, a za stopericu sam oba puta pregovarala ko na buvljaku.
A za "profesoricu" nemam rijeci, ja sam, na srecu, dobila savjete da nista ne pitam, pa sam se pripremila na sutnju. A da ju svi toliko isforsirano ne nazivaju profesorica ja bi po svom iskustvu zakljucila da je mesar. A zbilja imam visoku toleranciju na bol.. A ljigavi komentar upucen tebi je suvisno komentirati.

----------


## ivana.sky

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> Eryngium će ispraviti ako griješim, ali mislim da je napisala da ona i njen partner pristaju samo na inseminaciju, da ivf nije u njihovom planu.


Nema greške.  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

ma sve ok, ja sam pitala zbog sebe...  :Smile:  nikad ne bi osudjivala ljude koji ni ne zele mpo, kamoli koji ne zele nesto od mpo... svatko za sebe odlucuje  :Smile: 
nego me zanimalo zasto ja idem na inseminaciju ako recimo mogu dobit ivf... jel nije kod ivf-a veca vjerovatnost? tko o tome odlucuje i mogu li ja sad traziti iduci put da idemo na ivf...  :Unsure:

----------


## Inesz

Ivana, imaš pravo na ivf, ali to nemoj u KBO  jer nemaju praktički nikakvog uspjeha a broj pokušaja na teret hzzo-a je ograničen na 4+2 pokušaja.

----------


## eryngium

> Eryngium strasno mi je zao  mi smo znaci i u petak i danas zajedno pohodile podrum. Ja sam uspjela iskamciti stopericu, ali unatoc tome ni meni jos jutros nije pukao folikul.. Prosli put nisam bila na kontrolnom uzv, ali po mojem racunu ispada da mi je O bila 3 dana nakon stoperice. Meni je druga inseminacija, i koliko ja sebe poznajem, tajming im je nikakav, a za stopericu sam oba puta pregovarala ko na buvljaku.
> A za "profesoricu" nemam rijeci, ja sam, na srecu, dobila savjete da nista ne pitam, pa sam se pripremila na sutnju. A da ju svi toliko isforsirano ne nazivaju profesorica ja bi po svom iskustvu zakljucila da je mesar. A zbilja imam visoku toleranciju na bol.. A ljigavi komentar upucen tebi je suvisno komentirati.


Ajde nek je netko barem imao sreće sa štopericom. Ja očito ne znam dobro inzistirati. 
Za ovaj postupak mi folikul uopće nije prsnuo a ni neće. Čini se da imam LUF sindrom. I ono što je na prvom kontrolnom utz-u moj ginekolog misio da je žuto tijelo je vjerovatno bio neprsnuti luteinizirajući folikul. Nakon druge inseminacije mi nisu uopće napravili kontrolni utz pa nisam sigurna da li je onda bila ista stvar ili sam taj put imala sreće pa je ovulacije zaista bilo, a sad za treću znam sigurno da nije prsnuo (išla sam privatno na folikulometriju) nego fino prelazi u žuto tijelo. Da mi nije red pepper (blažena bila) rekla za taj sindrom ja bi i dalje tapkala u mraku i išla ko ovca na klanje na 4. inseminaciju ufurana da mi je sve dobro pod dijagnozom idiopati. Njima valjda ne bi na pamet palo da folikuli ne pucaju i da se time malo pozabave. Sad dolazim naoružana. 
Ako mi još netko može dati koju informaciju o LUF sindromu bila bih zahvalna (može na pp). Na netu sam samo našla da je postotak ponavljajućih LUF-a jako velik. Kačim link da možda još nekome pomogne.

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...el113.full.pdf

----------


## red pepper

Imas pp...nemoj panicariti...samo cu napisat ovdje da luf nije isto sto i luf sindrom...luf se svakom povremeno desi,a luf sindrom ima ona zena kojoj se to stalno dogadja...

Ovaj luf ako ga imas ce ti osigurati stopericu za iduci put sto posto...

----------


## eryngium

> Imas pp...nemoj panicariti...samo cu napisat ovdje da luf nije isto sto i luf sindrom...luf se svakom povremeno desi,a luf sindrom ima ona zena kojoj se to stalno dogadja...
> 
> Ovaj luf ako ga imas ce ti osigurati stopericu za iduci put sto posto...


Bome da.  :Smile:

----------


## aaria

> Ajde nek je netko barem imao sreće sa štopericom. Ja očito ne znam dobro inzistirati. 
> Za ovaj postupak mi folikul uopće nije prsnuo a ni neće. Čini se da imam LUF sindrom. I ono što je na prvom kontrolnom utz-u moj ginekolog misio da je žuto tijelo je vjerovatno bio neprsnuti luteinizirajući folikul. Nakon druge inseminacije mi nisu uopće napravili kontrolni utz pa nisam sigurna da li je onda bila ista stvar ili sam taj put imala sreće pa je ovulacije zaista bilo, a sad za treću znam sigurno da nije prsnuo (išla sam privatno na folikulometriju) nego fino prelazi u žuto tijelo. Da mi nije red pepper (blažena bila) rekla za taj sindrom ja bi i dalje tapkala u mraku i išla ko ovca na klanje na 4. inseminaciju ufurana da mi je sve dobro pod dijagnozom idiopati. Njima valjda ne bi na pamet palo da folikuli ne pucaju i da se time malo pozabave. Sad dolazim naoružana. 
> Ako mi još netko može dati koju informaciju o LUF sindromu bila bih zahvalna (može na pp). Na netu sam samo našla da je postotak ponavljajućih LUF-a jako velik. Kačim link da možda još nekome pomogne.
> 
> http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...el113.full.pdf


Ja sam kod drugog doktora, ako si ti kod M, a uspjela sam isposlovati stopericu jer svaki pregled nesto sumnjam i preispitujem pa me vjerojatno zeli skinuti s vrata. Ali eto meni folikul nije puknuo nakon 48sati unatoc Brevactidu 5000IU, i mislim da je prosli mjesec pukao nakon 72sata (ako je pukao) sto sve skupa cini inseminaciju bacenim vremenom.

Ono sto se meni cini jest da oni inseminacije uopce ne shvacaju ozbiljno i da ih u startu odradjuju reda radi. Sto je jako neposteno, i meni osobno umanjuje povjerenje za dalje. 

Ne znam zasto sumnjas da ti je doktor na prvom uzv krivo vidio zuto tijelo, mislim moze se dogoditi da je pogrijesio, ali ti si sad sigurna da jest?
Jesi radila kad nalaze progesterona 7dpo? koliko sam ja citala lutealna faza kod sindroma moze biti ista kao i kod normalnog ciklusa tj. 14 dana, ali je progesteron 7dpo nizi.
A ponavljajuci LUF u ovom clanku je povezan sa stimulacijom klomifenima, nisu uzeti u obzir ne stimulirani IUI.
Imas stranicu pubmed, to je baza podataka svih objavljenih znanstvenih clanaka, pa potrazi u trazilici luf sindrom, imas hrpu clanaka izmedju ostalog i ovaj koji si linkala.

Nadam se da ce ti pomoci  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

Htjela sam ti poslati pp da tu ne zachatavam temu ali valjda još nemaš dovoljno postova da bi to mogla.

Kao i ti imam filing da se te inseminacije ne shvaćaju ozbiljno i samo odrađuju da se dođe do IVF-a. Prije zadnje inseminacije idem na konzultacije pa ću pokušati dogovoriti malo drugačiji razvoj situacije. I ipak sam poslala upit KBC-u da mi daju uvid u fakturu barem za ovu zadnju inseminaciju. Još nisam dobila odgovor.

Nisam sigurna da je moj doktor pogriješio. Ali da sumnjam, to da. Iz nekoliko razloga. Nije bilo slobodne tekućine u Douglasu. Nek me netko ispravi ako griješim ali trebalo je biti da je folikul pukao makar i je prošlo 5 dana od inseminacije kad je folikul bio 18mm. Na moje pitanje da li vidi žuto tijelo je rekao da ne vidi ništa veličine folikula i da sam u potpunoj drugoj fazi ciklusa na što sam zaključila da valjda vidi žuto tijelo jer nisam znala da možeš biti u drugoj fazi ciklusa a da folikul ne pukne. I sada sam u drugoj fazi ciklusa a folikul nije pukao. Jesam li ga ja krivo shvatila ili ne nemam pojma. Više nije ni bitno. Lako je biti general poslije bitke.
Ovo mi nije prvi put da imam cistu nakon ovulacije. Tada sam vadila samo Ca-125 (bio 3x veći od ref vrijednosti) jer je moj tadašnji ginić sumnjao na tumor jajnika. Kad je cista nestala s dolaskom M bio je presretan, a bome i ja sam odahnula, pa me nije slao dalje. 
Sada na svoju ruku planiram izvaditi progesteron i estradiol ovaj tjedan, ravnat ću se prema pozitivnoj LH trakici jer O nije bila-potvrđeno. Ima tu još toga što bi mi LUF sindrom objasnio, ali i to je za drugu temu.

----------


## bebushkica

Danas bila na inseminaciji-beta za 3 tjedna...e pa zivi bili pa vidjeli  :Smile: )) mozda je treca sreca...hehe

----------


## ivana.sky

sretno  :fige:

----------


## bebushkica

Hvala ivana_sky...ne kuzim samo zasto ovaj put nakon 3 tjedna beta? Prije sam ju vadila nakon 2 tjedna...kaj ima veze to sto sam prije uzimala klomifen a sada je bez? Ne znam...cudno mi to...

----------


## eryngium

> Hvala ivana_sky...ne kuzim samo zasto ovaj put nakon 3 tjedna beta? Prije sam ju vadila nakon 2 tjedna...kaj ima veze to sto sam prije uzimala klomifen a sada je bez? Ne znam...cudno mi to...


S obzirom na sve, zvuči ko sistem ako dobiješ prije da ne potrošiš uputnicu...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bebushkica

Hehe...moguce...da  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

Primjera radi, prošla sam 3 inseminacije i niti jednom mi nisu dali uputnicu za betu. Da se zaključiti kako zaista imaju vjere u te postupke.  :Mad:

----------


## red pepper

> Primjera radi, prošla sam 3 inseminacije i niti jednom mi nisu dali uputnicu za betu. Da se zaključiti kako zaista imaju vjere u te postupke.


uputnicu za betu ti nisu dali jer ti ju daje tvoj socijalni ginekolog,a ne zato jer ne vjeruju u uspjeh..Oni ni u IVF-u ne daju uputnice nego na temelju njihovog nalaza ideš svom ginekologu..

----------


## bebushkica

Meni daju uvijek...njihovu internu upitnicu tako da ne moram ici kod svog socijalnog ginica...bar nesto dobro  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

I to je još jedan problem KBC Ri. U svim drugim bolnicama uputnica D1 pokriva i izdavanje uputnice za briseve (kad isteknu ovi koje donesemo kod prijave), uputnice za hiv i hepatitise, uputnice za betu, itd. Samo u KBC Ri moraš non-stop kod svog primarca na dodatnu obradu.

Usput, dobila sam račune s onih mojih inseminacija. Naplaćena su dva utz-a koja nisu napravljena. Nakon prvog AIH-a i onaj fantomski od S prije inseminacije. Da ih tužim HZZO-u ili?

----------


## Inesz

nadam se da osim osoblja mpo odjela i klinika, netko i  iz hzzo-a prati ovaj forum. tako bi mogli malo pročešljati i usporediti što klinike fakturiraju prema hzzo-u i što su pacijentice u mpo postupcima zbilja i dobile. bojim se da bi našli na veliki nesrazmjer naplaćenog i pacijenticama ordiniranog.

----------


## cicko87

Bit ce da sam ja jedino sa Smiljkom zadovoljna,prema meni je stvarno bila super,mislim i dalje je.....Išli smo na IUI 10.09. Je bio postupak bez stoperice,prije toga dva utzv napravljena,IUI je odradio Mane i nakon dva dana kontrolni utzv kod S. Nakon 3 tjedna beta koja je bila 2458 i evo danas smo punih 11t zajedno. Mane je komentirao na postupku da smo za umjetnu zbog spermiograma ali ipak da moramo proći kroz IUI i da su jako male šanse da ćemo tako uspjeti. Nismo se nadali i ostali smo pozitivno šokirani. To je moje iskustvo sa MPO Rijeke.....pozzz

----------


## pak

> Bit ce da sam ja jedino sa Smiljkom zadovoljna,prema meni je stvarno bila super,mislim i dalje je.....Išli smo na IUI 10.09. Je bio postupak bez stoperice,prije toga dva utzv napravljena,IUI je odradio Mane i nakon dva dana kontrolni utzv kod S. Nakon 3 tjedna beta koja je bila 2458 i evo danas smo punih 11t zajedno. Mane je komentirao na postupku da smo za umjetnu zbog spermiograma ali ipak da moramo proći kroz IUI i da su jako male šanse da ćemo tako uspjeti. Nismo se nadali i ostali smo pozitivno šokirani. To je moje iskustvo sa MPO Rijeke.....pozzz


Vec 11 tjedana je proslo kad prije  :Love: 
P.S. zato te S. voli  ti si njeno malo cudo  :Grin: .

----------


## Inesz

Ma voli je jer je '87 godiste.  :Smile: 

Profesorica iz Rijeke smatra da bi žena trebala do 35-te roditi svu svoju djecu.

----------


## cicko87

> Vec 11 tjedana je proslo kad prije 
> P.S. zato te S. voli  ti si njeno malo cudo .


Pak moja a ja tebe jako volim, jedva čekam kavu s tobom,čuvaj mi se :-p

----------


## red pepper

> Vec 11 tjedana je proslo kad prije 
> P.S. zato te S. voli  ti si njeno malo cudo .


Čak sam i ja čula za Smiljino čudo  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Mada bi ja to nazvala Manetovim čudom jer koliko vidim Smilja puca inseminacije bez ultrazvuka.haha

----------


## Inesz

> Čak sam i ja čula za Smiljino čudo 
> Mada bi ja to nazvala Manetovim čudom jer koliko vidim Smilja puca inseminacije bez ultrazvuka.haha


za pacijentice nama ultrazvuka prije inseminacije, ali vidi čuda ti se ultrazvučni pregledi odjenom pojave u fakturama koje šalju na naplatu u hzzo.

kako se samo usuđuju biti tako nemarni u liječenju, dok se u isto vrijeme ne libe potkradati zdravstveni fond, tj. sve nas koji u njega uplaćujemo!?

----------


## red pepper

> za pacijentice nama ultrazvuka prije inseminacije, ali vidi čuda ti se ultrazvučni pregledi odjenom pojave u fakturama koje šalju na naplatu u hzzo.
> 
> kako se samo usuđuju biti tako nemarni u liječenju, dok se u isto vrijeme ne libe potkradati zdravstveni fond, tj. sve nas koji u njega uplaćujemo!?


Bilo bi super kad bi ih netko tražio na uvid fakture iz stimuliranih postupaka..Baš me zanima što sve tamo dodaju extra..

----------


## Inesz

Red,

ti bi mogla tražiti na uvid svoju fakturu.

----------


## eryngium

Zamisli da ih sad zatrpaju zahtjevi za fakturama... Que panic mode. :D

----------


## pak

cicko je imala srece i  neka je sreca prati do kraja pa da sto mirnije doceka svoje malo cudo,ali svakako bi bilo lijepo da su ovakva iskusta pravilo a ne iznimka nazalost.

----------


## eryngium

> cicko je imala srece i  neka je sreca prati do kraja pa da sto mirnije doceka svoje malo cudo,ali svakako bi bilo lijepo da su ovakva iskusta pravilo a ne iznimka nazalost.


Golemi X!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## red pepper

Ja neću tražiti fakture jer osobno nikad na svojoj koži nisam osjetila nemar, štednju ili uskratu nekog prava, dapače čak ima situacija gdje se reagiralo jako fer,a nije bilo nužno da se tako reagira i ne bi bilo za zamjeriti da se nije..tako da bi obzirom da sam u globalu jako zadovoljna ( na stranu manjak individualnog pristupa za koji je kriv sistem) bilo vrlo  bezobrazno od mene da idem čačkat...Ne znam da li je moje iskustvo pravilo ili iznimka,ali mislim da bi reagirati trebali oni koji su zakinuti, a ne mi koji smo zadovoljni..a sve u cilju toga da pozitivna iskustva budu pravilo,a iskustva poput onog od eryngium da se iskorjene...

----------


## daxy

Lijepi pozdrav svima. Nadam se da sam na pravoj temi.
Nova sam na forumu,pa nek moderatori premjeste moj post ako sam ga postavila na krivoj temi.
Imam samo kratko pitanje vezano za IUI (AIH) u KBC Splitu. 
Je li trebam nešto ponijeti sa sobom na postupak IUI? Spavaćicu i sl?
Ili samo dođem u robi? Prvi mi je postupak,pa sam još neupućena u protokol,a bilo mi žao gnjavit med. sestru jer sam vidila da ima puno posla.  :Sad:

----------


## eryngium

Ne znam kako je u Splitu ali inače na IUI u KBC Ri ne moraš nositi ništa jer sam postupak traje nekih 5-6 minuta i ostaneš ležati na stolu još 15. Nakon toga ideš kući  :Sing:  Sretno!

----------


## daxy

Hvala ti puno.
Obući ću dužu majicu i gege,pa ako bude potrebe majica će glumit spavaćicu.  :Aparatic:

----------


## ivana.sky

u osijeku nosis spavacicu kucni ogrtac i papuce, jer ako ima mjesta smjeste te na odjel gdje provedes cca 3h dok dr dodje i uzorak se pripremi za postupak, a poslije lezis 30-45min

----------


## daxy

Evo ako nekome zatreba informacija: Nije obvezna spavaćica,al je svakako poželjno da imate na sebi nešto u čemu možete prijeći iz jedne sobe u drugu bez da svima otkrijete guzu. Također,nakon postupka se leži na hodniku i tada će vam dobro doći da ste pokrivene,odnosno da možete povući majicu tako da niste svima na vidiku polugole.

Inače,na AIH sam bila u četvrtak. Sve je prošlo uredno i sad se nadamo...

----------


## mura

pozdrav cure...danas mi je 14 dana nakon AIH (postupak je bio na 14 DC). jučer, 27 DC (doduše, navečer) sam napravila test i bio je negativan.
već dva dana imam tu i tamo grčeve kao pred M. inače uzimam utrogestan 2x2 i estrofem 1x1 i folnu.
što mislite, je li to sigurno negativan rezultat? baš sam jadna i tužna, ali svjesna sam malog postotka uspješnosti AIH.

----------


## bubekica

*mura* svakako ponovi test sutra, moglo bi biti rano jucer.

----------


## mura

Ponovila jučer, isto negativan. Cula se sa svojim dr, rekao neka prestanem sa terapijom, i ako M ne dođe do pon neka izvadim netu.

----------


## dagnja

Pozdrav! Jako malo sam aktivna na forumu, ali često zavirim pod podpomgnutu da vidim što ima novo. Pisala sam svojevremeno dok sam bila u postupcima za prvo dijete koje je već velika cura. Tada nam je uspjelo ostati trudni u trećem pokušaju inseminacije (prirodan ciklus). Ovaj put je bilo potrebno malo više hormona i strpljenja (između postupaka), ali uspjelo je opet iz trećeg puta. Želim vam svu sreću svijeta da uspijete na ovom putu. Inseminacija ima malu stopu uspješnosti, ali ja sam živi dokaz da je moguće (unatoč mom PCO-u). Sretno!

----------


## venera82

mura jesi vadila betu ili je stigla vještica?

dagnja čestitam! da, uspješnost inseminacije je mala, ali opet nekomr usije, eto ja sam imala dvije ali na žalost nisu uspjele, sretno dalje, uzivaj!

----------


## mura

Došla M danas u punom sjaju...
Nadamo se da će idući put biti više sreće.

dagnja, čestitam na uspjehu!

----------


## Suncokretica!

Pozdrav ženskice....evo jedna nova duša na forumu. Vidim da nema baš aktivnih u 2015.godini....pa nisam valjda samo ja na mpo?  :Wink:

----------


## Vanilla

Pozdrav!

Zanima me koje ste sve uputnice trebale za inseminaciju? Ja imam termin usred ljeta, a doktor mi je napisao samo D1 uputnica za folikulometriju i recept za klomifen.
Zanima me, treba li i MM neku uputnicu i hoću li ja još nešto trebati?
Bojim se da će svi bit na godišnjem, pa ne znam kako to ide?

----------


## Medeja

Trebat ćeš još samo uputnicu za sam postupak inseminacije.
Tvoj muž ne treba uputnicu jer on ostavlja uzorak koji se obrađuje.
Samo će vam u bolnici dati papire koje ćete ispuniti, a kojima potvrđujete da želite inseminaciju.
Sretno!

----------


## eryngium

U KBC Ri uputnica D1 pokriva sve postupke za godinu dana bez obzira da li su to ciljani odnosi, inseminacije ili IVF.
Suprug treba imati svaki put uputnicu za spermiogram na dan kad se radi postupak i nju izdaje njegov dr. opće prakse. Nisam sigurna da li je tako i u drugim ustanovama.

----------


## Medeja

Ne znam kako je drugdje, ali u Vinogradskoj treba jedna uputnica za folikulometriju (koliko ih gid bilo tijekom jednog postupka) i za svaki postupak nova uputnica.
Ovo u Rijeci mi se baš sviđa.

----------


## eryngium

> Ne znam kako je drugdje, ali u Vinogradskoj treba jedna uputnica za folikulometriju (koliko ih gid bilo tijekom jednog postupka) i za svaki postupak nova uputnica.
> Ovo u Rijeci mi se baš sviđa.


 :facepalm: 
U Ri te za krv i briseve šeću na pet strana, drugdje za uputnice za postupke... Ko da nismo svi u istoj državi.  :Nope:

----------


## Vanilla

Moja prva inseminacija

Moji nalazi - do sada sve ok, jajnici prohodni, hormoni uredni, sve 5
MM- spermiogram; oligoasthenozoospermia - oligozoospermia, na dan inseminacije 1,5 mil. pp što je izrazito loše
Prije postupka sam uzimala klomifen, primila štopericu (Ovitrelle) i sad sam na Utrogestanu. Jajnici me bole cijeli mjesec, a od utrića mi se nenormalno spava
Čekamo betu, ali ne nadam se jer je spermiogram očajan....  :Sad: 


Nisam napomenula da je MM mjesecima uzimao Profertil koji mu ništa nije pomogao....

----------


## bubekica

Vanilla,
zasto je na tako los sgram radjen inseminacija? Ocito je da sgram varira, kakav je bio nalaz nakon poboljsanja?

----------


## Medeja

Držim vam fige!

Vidiš, moj je isto uzimao Profertil i poboljšao se nalaz spermiograma.
Doduše, pio je 2x1 dnevno tri mjeseca prije zadnjeg dobitnog postupka.

----------


## Vanilla

> Vanilla,
> zasto je na tako los sgram radjen inseminacija? Ocito je da sgram varira, kakav je bio nalaz nakon poboljsanja?


Doktor je po zadnjem nalazu spermiograma (rađenom mjesec dana prije inseminacije, dijagnoza: oligoasthenozoospermia) zaključio da ima dovoljno pp za inseminaciju. Nalaz je doduše bio malo bolji nego na sami dan inseminacije.... 
MM Profertil uzima2X1,  5 mjeseci.... I više neće, jer nam je ogromna stavka svaki mjesec davati 460kn za tablete od kojih nema bitnih pomaka.

----------


## Inesz

> Moja prva inseminacija
> 
> Moji nalazi - do sada sve ok, jajnici prohodni, hormoni uredni, sve 5
> MM- spermiogram; oligoasthenozoospermia - oligozoospermia, na dan inseminacije 1,5 mil. pp što je izrazito loše
> Prije postupka sam uzimala klomifen, primila štopericu (Ovitrelle) i sad sam na Utrogestanu. Jajnici me bole cijeli mjesec, a od utrića mi se nenormalno spava
> Čekamo betu, ali ne nadam se jer je spermiogram očajan.... 
> 
> Nisam napomenula da je MM mjesecima uzimao Profertil koji mu ništa nije pomogao....


Draga, mlada si i zdrava žena, pa se nadamo sretnoj priči, iako je broj od 1, 5 milijuna spermija za IUI vrlo nizak.
Koliko si imala folikula na klomifenu?
Sretno!

Muška neplodnost koja se očituje smanjenjem broja i/ili pokretljivosti i/ili morfološki pravilnih oblika spermija predstavlja veliki zdravstveni problem. Uzroci muške neplodnosti uglavnom ostaju nepoznati. Na žalost ne postoje lijekovi, niti bilo kakvi drugi pripravci (čajevi, vitamini, minerali, dodaci prehrani i sl.) koji bi učinili čudo te od nalaza spermiograma koji indicira metode izvantjelesne oplodnje napravili uredan nalaz s kojim dolazi do spontane trudnoće. Najčešće svi ti pripravci koji se nude na tržištu nemaju nikakv utjecaj na poboljšanje parametara spermiograma. Normalno je vidjeti da nalazi vrijednosti spermiograma variraju unutar određenih granica uzimao muškarac kakve pripravke ili ne. Čuda spontanog začeća pri lošim nalazima spermiograma prerijetko se događaju.

U čovjekovoj je prirodi da se suočen sa bilo kojom boelsti i dijagnozom nada u poboljšanje, posve je razumljivo da ljudi posežu za svim što im nudi nadu u poboljšanje. S druge strane nalazi se gramziva ljudska  narav koja će nevolju i bolest drugog čovjeka koristiti za vlastito materijalno bogaćenje.  :Sad:

----------


## Vanilla

Potpisujem sve što si napisala... Na žalost, mi smo probali sve od prirodnih pripravaka, MM nije prebolio nikakvu bolest u djetinjstvu i uzrok njegove neplodnosti je nepoznat. Imao je i bakteriju u ejakulatu, ali ginić nam je rekao da unatoč tome ne može biti tako loš sperm. 
Pretpostavljam da inseminacija u našem slučaju nema smisla... Iskreno za IVF se nisam raspitivala, pa ne znam može li se unatoč tako lošem sperm ići u postupak ili su i u tom slučaju šanse male?
Imala sam 1 folikul.

----------


## eryngium

> Potpisujem sve što si napisala... Na žalost, mi smo probali sve od prirodnih pripravaka, MM nije prebolio nikakvu bolest u djetinjstvu i uzrok njegove neplodnosti je nepoznat. Imao je i bakteriju u ejakulatu, ali ginić nam je rekao da unatoč tome ne može biti tako loš sperm. 
> Pretpostavljam da inseminacija u našem slučaju nema smisla... Iskreno za IVF se nisam raspitivala, pa ne znam može li se unatoč tako lošem sperm ići u postupak ili su i u tom slučaju šanse male?
> Imala sam 1 folikul.


Puno su ti veće šanse s IVF-om nego s inseminacijom. Pogotovo kod lošeg spermiograma jer uvijek mogu raditi ICSI, probrati najbolji spermić i njega ubrizgati u stanicu. Kod AIH-a i s najboljim nalazom ne mogu uopće znati jesu li se spermić i stanica sreli a kamoli 'zaveli'.

----------


## Medeja

Vanilla, ja sam ti čisti primjer.
I mi smo imali dvije inseminacije, ali se mužu pogoršao nalaz spermiograma i upućeni smo na IVF.
I analizom njegova sjemena u tom postupku, a i u svakom sljedećem, rađen je ICSI.
Ja se ne ljutim što smo radili inseminaciju, htjela sam krenuti polako i postepeno u sve te postupke.
Mladi smo pa je gin vjerovao da valja prvo tako probati.

Moj je muž od asthenozoospermie došao do teške oligoasthenozoospermie.
Iako je u zadnjem postupku nalaz spermiograma bio bolji zbog Profertila da su čak razmišljali raditi običan IVF, ali se embriologinja ipak odlučila za ICSI. Što je sigurno, je sigurno.

----------


## Vanilla

Evo, moja prva inseminacija je bila neuspješna. Uskoro imam konzultacije, pa ćemo vidjeti kako dalje.  :No: 
Držim fige svima koji pokušavaju! Nek nam je sa srećom!

----------


## Inesz

Vanilla, gdje si bila u postupku? U kojem smjeru planirate nastavak liječenja?

----------


## Vanilla

Na Sv.duhu smo, imam za par dana pregled pa ćemo vidjeti. Zapravo smo odlučili, neovisno o tome, naručiti MM kod urologa. Nitko ga nikad nije uputio na neki pregled, a budući da mu spermiogram neprestano varira, možda se doista radi o nečem što je izlječivo s njegove strane.

----------


## Medeja

Nemoj da te jedna inseminacija obeshrabri, one zaista imaju malen postotak uspješnosti.
A variranje nalaza spermiograma je normalno.
Ali za sljedeći postupak inzistiraj na IVF-u. Možda sam propustila, koliko imate godina?

----------


## Vanilla

Zasad ću inzistirat na pregledu urologa, ako ništa, da barem znam zbog čega mu je tako loš spermiogram i je li to izlječivo... Oboje imamo 29.

----------


## Medeja

Stop. Ne želim ispasti bezobrazna, ali samo zato što je kod tebe "sve ok" ne znači da je problem isključivo kod tvoga muža.
Može biti milijun drugih razloga, pa čak i vaša nekompatibilnost.
Kod inseminacije oni pročiste sjeme. Što je pisalo na takvom nalazu?
Moj je muž svaki put imao sve gori nalaz spermiograma, a dijagnoza? Stres.
Nije on starac, ali je stres i način života utjecao na to.
A i činjenica da smo užasno nekompatibilni, embriji nam se fragmentiraju već sljedeći dan, itd...

----------


## eryngium

> Zasad ću inzistirat na pregledu urologa, ako ništa, da barem znam zbog čega mu je tako loš spermiogram i je li to izlječivo... Oboje imamo 29.


Samo jedan savjet, možda ne bi bilo loše i da se pripremiš na opciju da nije moguće dobiti konkretan odgovor na pitanje 'zašto mu je spermiogram takav i takav'. Jer medicina ima jako puno nepoznanica.
Mm se nalaz vodi kao normozoo ali na 3 od 6 spermiograma nije bilo niti 1ml volumena ejakulata u kojem nije došlo do likvefakcije. Zašto? Odgovore nismo dobili jer je obradom sve bilo ok ali rezultat je i dalje smanjena plodnost.

----------


## Vanilla

*Medeja*, a po čemu zaključuješ da ja smtram da je problem samo kod mog muža? Naime, to je ono što nam svi nalazi trenutno govore; moji su svi nalazi uredni, njegovi nisu. Znam da postoje parovi koji imaju sve nalaze uredne, ali do trudnoće ne dolazi. Isto tako, sumnjam i imam pravo pitati, može li se možda kod MM nešto popraviti? Ako žena prolazi sve ginekološke pretrage, zašto MM ne bi provjerio postoji li možda uzrok njegovog lošeg spermiograma? Spremna sam da mi možda nitko neće dati konkretan odgovor, ali nisam spremna otići na IVF dok ne isključim sve ostale mogućnosti. 
Također, sigurna sam da baš stres zbog sveg ovog što prolazimo ima najveći utjecaj na njegov spermiogram. Najgori sperm. imao je baš na dan inseminacije... Pametnome dosta!

----------


## Medeja

Gle, nisam ja protiv tebe, na tvojoj sam strani, ali kao što je eryngium napisala, nema uvijek odgovora zašto je spermiogram takav.
A prema tvojim ranijim upisima vidim da si isključivo orijentirana na taj njegov problem. A oat nije baš tako katastrofalna dijagnoza da nema izlaza. Neke su djevojke ostajale trudne prirodno kada su im muževi imali tu dijagnozu.
 Stoga mora biti u nečemu drugome problem.
Moraš sagledati veću sliku, a ne baš njega isključivo gledati.
I moj je muž bio kod urologa zbog iste dijagnoze i preporučeno mu je da pije multivitamine. Zamisli. I to na VV.

Mislim, ja sam u postupcima uzgojila bezbroj js i nikad mi nije palo na pamet da je baš, eto, moj muž krivac jer nismo trudni. Moja js nosi 50% odgovornosti za stvoreni embrij, a ne isključivo jedan njegov spermij.

----------


## pak

Stvarno mi nije jasno zasto se ide na inseminacije sa tako losim s
gramom.
Vanilla prosla si tek jednu inseminaciju svasta je jos moguce. Svakako je preporucljivo napraviti urolosku obradu. MM su nakon dva losa nalaza uputili na kompletnu obradu prije nego smo krenuli u MPO. I mm ima jako varirajuci nalaz, stres je sigurno najveci krivac uz toplinu. Probali smo takodjer svasta, najbolji rezultat mu se pokazao nakon fertil aida. E sada slucajnost ili sklop okolnosti ko ce ga znati ali na kraju nije ni bitno jer i dalje nismo uspijeli ali ovaj put zbog mene.
Ne zelim te stvarno plasiti i nadam se da ce vas put biti kraci i uspijesniji ali kada smo mi kretali ( a imali smo godina koliko i vi sada) u MPO moji su svi nalazi bili uredni i kod mene je sve bilo u redu rekli su samo njegov nalaz steka. Danas 8 god. kasnije slika izgleda drugacije. I gle cuda odjednom je problem u meni. 
Pisem ti to cisto da ne zanemaris sebe i ako nakon par konkretnih pokusaja ne uspijete da istrazis i svoju stranu  da ne gubite vrijeme pokusavajuci popraviti spermiogram a godine idu.Jer i  parovi sa azoo  uz punkciju ostaju trudni. Ako je samo to vas problem nebi trebalo dugo trajati.
 Izvadi AMH za pocetak. 
Sretno!

----------


## Vanilla

*pak*, vadila sam AMH(14,5). Hvala! 
*Medeja*, ja doista ne bih imala želudac reći da je MM problem. Ni moja jajna stanica, ni jedan spermij... Naime, ja ne tražim krivca već rješenje. MM je predložio pregled kod urologa jer nije zagovornik IVF, pa upravo zbog njega pokušavam sve opcije koje nam se nude.  

Želim nam svima sreću!

----------


## Inesz

Vanilla, u kojoj je jedinici izražen AMH?

----------


## Vanilla

pmol/L

----------


## Inesz

Vrijednost AMH od 14, 5 pmol/L spada već u smanjene vrijednosti. Što je liječnik komentirao na ovaj AMH, osobito imajući u vidu tvoju dob (27 godina, ako se ne varam)?

----------


## Vanilla

Ništa, sad si me zatekla! :Shock: 29  :Wink:   Zapravo je rekao da su hormoni u redu i da možemo u postupak??

----------


## Inesz

Normalno je da AMH sporo, ali stalno opada. Zato je velika vjerojatnost da se AMH nije bitno smanjio za 2 godine. 


Često se događa da kad je žena zdrava i  pitanju isključivo muški faktor neplodosti, ne obraćamo pozornost na protok fertilnog vremena žene. Na forumu često svjedočimo borbama s neplodošću koje započinju muškom dijagnozom, a nakon godina liječenja (ili neliječenja), javlja se i problem smanjene ženske plodosti. Ponekad  problem smanjenja i smanjene ženske plodosti posljedica određene patologije, ali je vrlo često je isključivo posljedica normalnih, fizioloških procesa smanjivanja ženskih reproduktivnih kapaciteta.

Optimalno doba ženske plodosti vrlo je kratko. Pokazatelji u općim populacijama ženska ukazuju da plodnost  počinje značajnije opadati već nakon 32. godine, nakon 35. taj je pad još brži i nepovratan. Individualno, to smanjene plodosti može ići  punno ranije i puno brže. 
Često mislimo-imamo vremena za djecu, ali i mnogi od nas na svom primjeru su se uvjerili da nemamo vremena onoliko koliko smo se nadale.

----------


## pak

Tocno kakao Inesz kaze. Ja sam jedan od tih primjera. Da sam cekirala svoj  AMH prije puno godina vjerojatno bi neke stvari drugacije napravili. Ovako sa AMH 1.14 pmo/l i muskom dijagnozom nemamo puno opcija na raspolaganju

Sent from my Nokia_X using Tapatalk

----------


## Malaroza

Evo ja sam docekala 4 Aih i trenutno brojim jos tjedan dana do testa. Nasa dijagnoza je jedino moj nizak Amh koji iznosi 6,2 pmol (a imam 31 god, a mm ima 34). Sve ostalo je u redu ukljucujuci i spermogram koji je normo. Ukoliko ne uspije ova idemo na ivf sljedeci ciklus.
Bila sam na femari 3/1 i dobila na ljevom jajniku dva folikula koji su brojili 18 mm, na dan inseminacije nalaz spermogra je bio odlicani naravno nada postoji mada se polako u sebi pripremam za ivf i sve sta ide uz to.
Ima li tu itko tko je sa niskim Amh uspio na Aih-u?

----------


## Nikol2207

Pozdrav curama, i ja se pridruzujem iako vas čitam dugo evo i mog stanja. 
Bila sam na drugom aih u petak, prvi neuspjesan, mm normo, ja pcos, izostanak ovulacije, međutim čitam da sve koje ste na klomifenima imate po više folikula dok je meni uvijek jedan. Na dan aih je dr. rekla samo što nije pukao.. Naravno da se nadam, ali vjerujem da je više šanse sa više njih.. I još me nisu slali da ponavljam nalaze hormona, nego ci to sama nakon što prodje test ukoliko bude negativan. Ima li koja trudnica iz aih? Da malo ulije nadu u sve to..☺
Pozdrav svima i sretno za ➕

----------


## yagoda

Bok svima! Evo da malo ulijem nade svim inseminatoricama  :Wink:  mi bili na prvoj inseminaciji prije skoro 3 tjedna. Nisam se nadala bogzna cemu, upravo i zbog lose statistike i prica po forumima. Na 12 i 14 dpo napravila kucni test - negativan. Odlucila da necu ici vadit betu i prestala piti duphaston. Menga ne stize, ali ionako od prestanKa progesterona treba neko vrijeme kazu.
I nazovem ja bolnicu, dogovorim konzultacije, doktor veli idemo opet u posrupak, menstruacija ce vam stici svaki cas..
I sinoc ja sanjam kako radim test i pojavljuju se 2 crte. Budim se ujutro, napravim test, ali u prvih par sekundi ne pokazuje nista..i odem pustit pse u vrt. Vracam se u kupaonu, a ono test poooozitivan!!! Aj ti reci! Bila odmah vadit betu i smisljam sta cu rec doktoru, sad mi bas neugodno kako sam lagala da mi beta negativna haha..
Uglavnom, ocito moze i iz prve!
Ja imam amh 9.4, endo cistu na jajniku, a decko los sgram..nema pravila ocito! 
Puse svima  :Kiss: ***

----------


## Inesz

Yagoda,  sretno! 

Koji test si radila?  Jesi dobila nalaz bete?

----------


## tweety55

Yagoda bas mi je drago zbog tebe  :Smile:  
Ja sam radila test jucer na 12.dc negativan i vec sam pomislila kako su mi sve lađe potonule i sad citam tvoj post i ne vjerujem  :Smile:  preeeeedivnoooooo

----------


## tweety55

> Yagoda bas mi je drago zbog tebe  
> Ja sam radila test jucer na 12.dc negativan i vec sam pomislila kako su mi sve lađe potonule i sad citam tvoj post i ne vjerujem  preeeeedivnoooooo


12.dan nakon aih, ne 12.dc.. Gubim se vise u svim tim danima, a vrijeme mi nikad nije islo tako sporo

----------


## sara79

> 12.dan nakon aih, ne 12.dc.. Gubim se vise u svim tim danima, a vrijeme mi nikad nije islo tako sporo


Jesi vidila tweety pricu i situaciju....o tom ti ja pricam da treba dati sansu  :Wink:  

yagoda cestitam ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## yagoda

Beta 970! U pon idem vadit novu, a u petak prvi ultrazvuk..
Test je bio neki jeftini, ocito se zbilja treba strpit malo..
Ja u stanju soka i dalje, naprosto ne mogu vjerovat! 
Koliko puta sam si zamisljaLa scenarij, ali ovakav nikad hihi

----------


## yagoda

Ps hvala svima na cestitkama  :Kiss: **

----------


## tweety55

> Jesi vidila tweety pricu i situaciju....o tom ti ja pricam da treba dati sansu  
> 
> yagoda cestitam ~~~~~~~~~


 :Smile:

----------


## yagoda

I jos jedna stvar..moja frendica je iz druge inseminacije ostala trudna, a jedna poznanica iz prvog puta i evo nedavno rodila..
Mislim da ima cura kojima aih uspije, ali nema ih puno po forumima.

----------


## tweety55

> I jos jedna stvar..moja frendica je iz druge inseminacije ostala trudna, a jedna poznanica iz prvog puta i evo nedavno rodila..
> Mislim da ima cura kojima aih uspije, ali nema ih puno po forumima.


Koji dc si radila test kad ti je pokazao pozitivno? Jel ti vec kasnila menga? I koji dan ciklusa si isla vaditi betu?
Cestitam jos jednom  :Smile:

----------


## yagoda

Taj pozitivni test sam radila na 19 dpo..isti dan i betu. Menga mi kasnila par dana, al navodno uvijek kasni kad pijes progesteron, dodje tek par dana nakon sto prestanes piti. Zato ja nisam nista ni sumnjala..plus sta mi je jedini simptom bilo grcenje kao prije menge i ful velike grudi..

----------


## tweety55

> Taj pozitivni test sam radila na 19 dpo..isti dan i betu. Menga mi kasnila par dana, al navodno uvijek kasni kad pijes progesteron, dodje tek par dana nakon sto prestanes piti. Zato ja nisam nista ni sumnjala..plus sta mi je jedini simptom bilo grcenje kao prije menge i ful velike grudi..


Pa evo ja veceras imam bas jake grceve i sve ocekujem m, a grudnjak mi je najgori neprijatelj vec danima.. Joj, tako mi je drago zbog tebe.. I tako se nadam da cu ja imati isti scenarij..

----------


## tweety55

Jutros procurila, evo nada umrla posljednja  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## yagoda

Tweety bas mi je zao..al nemoj posustat..

----------


## tweety55

> Tweety bas mi je zao..al nemoj posustat..


Hvala ti draga, ma samo da prode dobro taj pregled preksutra da se fokusiram na novi pokusaj..

----------


## Lara-st

Veliki pozdrav svima!

Ne znam uopće jel spada pod ovu temu, al eto....

Mene uskoro čeka, po  preporuci liječnika, prva inseminacija. Imala sam vanmateričnu trudnoću, spontano je otišla. HSG urađen, jedan jajovod uredan, drugi je koma i od njega nema koristi. (u tom jajovodu mi je bila vanmaterična).

Ima li neko slična iskustva?

----------


## tweety55

Drage curke, ima li koja da uskoro ide na inseminaciju? Ja se evo spremam u drugi pokušaj, nadam se da ce biti vise srece nego prosli put.. Zanima me vodi li se postupak s klomifenom pod prirodni ili stimulirani? Da znam na cemu sam.. 
I kako reagirate na klomifen? Ja ovaj put uzimam 3 tbl dnevno i bas se nekako osjecam lose..  :Sad:

----------


## ooleot

Samo klomifen je prirodni. Ali ako ti nadopune stimulaciju s kojim menopurom nakon klomifena, onda ga vode kao stumilurani ( slabo stimulirani, ali stimulirani) Iako koliko čujem to ovisi od bolnice do bolnice. Ja sam u Vinogradskoj i piše mi se kao stimulirani jer obicno dobijem jos 5-6 menopura + naravno štoperica.

----------


## norma jeane

pozdrav! evo da vas malo ohrabrim sa svojom pričom- mi smo uspjeli nakon 3-će inseminacije! već kad smo skoro mislili dignuti ruke od svega dogodilo se. nakon prvih pregleda kod mene je sve bilo u redu, a kod mm-a zadovoljavajući spermiogram. odmah nakon pregleda prohodnosti jajovoda smo išli na 2 inseminacije za redom jer sam  suračunala da su nam onda najveće šanse za uspjehom. međutim, niti jedna nije uspjela. u međuvremenu se zbog stresa na poslu i oko samih postupaka mm-ov spermiogram počeo jako jako pogoršavati, pa smo se odlučili na IVF metodu računajući da ćemo tako uspjeti. dobili smo 2 prekrasne jajne stanice i obje su se oplodile i embriologica bila jako zadovoljna, ali se na kraju nije ništa primilo. nakon par mjeseci smo skupili živce i energiju za još jedan pokušaj, ali sam ovaj put loše reagirala na klomifen i dobili smo samo 1 folikul te se stoga odlučili na insemijaciju. ovaj put nisam polagala nikakve nade za išta. mm je taj dan imao spremiogram dovoljno dobar za aih ali ne savršen.12-ti dan sam radila test i bio je negativan što je samo potvrdilo moje sumnje. ali kako sam tek 14-ti dan morala javiti u bolnici imala sam grižnju savjesti zbog ranije naparavljenog testa pa sam ga ipak na nagovor frendice ponovila 14-ti dan  i bio je pozitivan! bili smo u šoku! mislim da smo još uvijek. sada smo u 12-tom tjednu trudnoće. i sve je u redu. htjela sam ovo napisati kao poticaj svima koje to prolazite jer sam primjetila da se u inseminacije polaže jako malo nade na ovim forumima, i znam da je mene to bacalo u bed. a na kraju je sve super ispalo. sretno svima koji ovo prolazite!! držim fige za +!!

----------


## tweety55

danas 9.dc, 2 folikula 13 mm jedan desno jedan lijevo, iduca fm u pon pol 9.. Na koliko mm daju stopericu?

----------


## norma jeane

17-18 mm, bar su meni tako svaki put
vjerojatno ce ti dati u ponedjeljak

----------


## Medeja

Meni su davali na 20-22mm (inseminacija x2 je uvijek bila 15dc).
I ja mislim da će ti dati u ponedjeljak štopericu. Sretno!

----------


## tweety55

Hvala cure, javim se u pon..

----------


## tweety55

Cure jel normalno da osjecam jajnike nakon aih? Danas sam picela stavljat utrice, osjecam se napuhnuto i jajnici me naizmjence bole.. Na prvoj aih tijekom postupka nisam osjetila nista, a jucer kad mi je stavila kateter tocno sam osjetila kad je pocela ustrcavati i zabolio me desni jajnik.. Sad me brine jako sve to..  :Sad:

----------


## Varnica

Da li je netko išao na AIH nakon stimuliranog planiranog IVFa koji je propao jer nisu mogli punktirati jajnik?

----------


## Inesz

Varnica jesi ti bila sad na IUI?

----------


## Varnica

> Varnica jesi ti bila sad na IUI?


Da. Jer mi nisu mogli punktirati...

----------


## Inesz

Sretno Varnica!
Učinili su IUI kako bi povećali izglede.

----------


## Varnica

> Sretno Varnica!
> Učinili su IUI kako bi povećali izglede.


Meni AIH ne pomaže. Ustvari, ovo je 7. po redu. 4 redovna prije postupaka IVF-a, 2 nakon neuspjelih prirodnjaka i sad ovaj. Povećali bi mi izglede da su punktirali folikul, ovo je slaba utjeha.
Zanimalo me da li netko ima iskustva s inseminacijom nakon stimulacije za IVF, odn. da li je netko ostvario trudnoću na ovaj način.

----------


## _kikica_

Pozdrav,
nova sam u ovim vodama, ali želim reći Varnici da sam prošla inseminaciju poslije stimulacije za IVF, iz razloga što sam imala samo jedan folikul koji je puknuo. Napravili su inseminaciju, jer mi je rečeno da nemam što izgubiti, ali sam imala osjećaj (i još uvijek imam) da neće biti ništa od toga. U srijedu mi je beta, ali već se osjećam kao u pms-u.
Inače mi je AMH jako nizak 0,3, koristila sam Menopur, i bio je jedan veći folikul dok su ostala 3 bila mala. Izbedirana sam što je bila tako loša reakcija, ali šta je tu je.

----------


## norma jeane

varnica-ja sam ostala trudna putem inseminacije nakon nesupjelog IVF. tako da uvijek ima šanse

tweety-mene je u uspješnom postupku jako presjeklo u desnom jajniku predvečer, par sati nakon inseminacije (inače je na tom jajniku bio taj jedan folikul) i uvjerena sam da onda puknuo folikul i da se dogodila oplodnja...i još sam ga neko vrijeme poslje osječala

----------


## tweety55

> varnica-ja sam ostala trudna putem inseminacije nakon nesupjelog IVF. tako da uvijek ima šanse
> 
> tweety-mene je u uspješnom postupku jako presjeklo u desnom jajniku predvečer, par sati nakon inseminacije (inače je na tom jajniku bio taj jedan folikul) i uvjerena sam da onda puknuo folikul i da se dogodila oplodnja...i još sam ga neko vrijeme poslje osječala


Ajme divno, bas si me razveselila porukom i ojacala mi nadu da cemo ovaj put uspjeti  :Klap:  puno ti hvala

----------


## norma jeane

twetty55 - samo hrabro-pozitivne misli i sve će biti super  :grouphug: 

kad imaš betu?

----------


## tweety55

> twetty55 - samo hrabro-pozitivne misli i sve će biti super 
> 
> kad imaš betu?


3.2. moram pišnut test, još duuuuuuugih 7 dana.. A onda valjda ovisno o rezultatu će mi reć kad da idem vadit betu.. Ma čudno se osjećam, stalno sam kao napuhnuta i osjećam oba jajnika, kao lagane grčeve pa me sad već hvata panika jel moguće da folikuli nisu prsnuli i da mi sad slučajno ne rastu kakve vražje ciste, joj.. 
Pokušavam bit pozitivna al strah me opet vidjet minus..

----------


## antony34

Twetty55 razumijem te da te strah minusa. Svima nama tesko padaju minusi al nemoj misliti negativno. Ima nas koji smo prosli jako puno minusa pa idemo dalje i ne posustajemo. Samo pozitiva i to je to. Znam da je tesko al drugacije ne ide. Sretno i da ugledas jedan veliki +  :Smile:

----------


## tweety55

> Twetty55 razumijem te da te strah minusa. Svima nama tesko padaju minusi al nemoj misliti negativno. Ima nas koji smo prosli jako puno minusa pa idemo dalje i ne posustajemo. Samo pozitiva i to je to. Znam da je tesko al drugacije ne ide. Sretno i da ugledas jedan veliki +


Puno ti hvala  :Smile:  
U kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## antony34

Ja za negdje dva tj krecem u postupak. Sad samo pratimo situaciju kako ide bez lijekova sam ciklus.

----------


## tweety55

> Ja za negdje dva tj krecem u postupak. Sad samo pratimo situaciju kako ide bez lijekova sam ciklus.


Onda i tebi puno sreće  :grouphug:

----------


## antony34

Hvala trebat ce mi. I ja tebi zelim puno srece :Smile:

----------


## yagoda

Tweety, ja bi na tvom mjestu odmah isla vadit betu. Meni test bio negativan 14 dana nakon inseminacije, a ipak sam bila trudna..ovak ces barem odmah znati di si, sta si..drzim fige!

----------


## tweety55

> Tweety, ja bi na tvom mjestu odmah isla vadit betu. Meni test bio negativan 14 dana nakon inseminacije, a ipak sam bila trudna..ovak ces barem odmah znati di si, sta si..drzim fige!


Hvala ti, ma ne znam jel mi gore vidjet nulu ili minus na testu.. 
Di si isla vadit betu, privatno ili? Jer meni su na vv rekli da napravim test i javim se..

----------


## norma jeane

na VV traže test prvo. ja sam ga radila 12-ti dan i bio negativan, a 14-ti dan jedva vidljivo pozitivan. nakon toga su me slali na betu, a beta već bila visoka. moj ti je savjet da ne radiš testove prije datuma koji su ti rekli, jer kod inseminacije može biti kasnija oplodnja, pa ti test neće ranije pokazati. samo hrabro! javi obavezno. držim fige!!

----------


## yagoda

> Hvala ti, ma ne znam jel mi gore vidjet nulu ili minus na testu.. 
> Di si isla vadit betu, privatno ili? Jer meni su na vv rekli da napravim test i javim se..


U breyer sam isla, 160 kn..zbog posla ne mogu ujutro po domovima zdravlja..nalaz ti gotov isti dan, posalju na mail.

----------


## tweety55

Norma jeane i yagoda hvala  :Shy kiss:  nadam se da cu imat dobre vijesti.. Jos 4 duuuugaaaa dana....

----------


## Varnica

I ništa...Došla vještica taman kad sam trebala betu vaditi...

----------


## tweety55

> I ništa...Došla vještica taman kad sam trebala betu vaditi...


Žao mi je, drži se  :grouphug:

----------


## tweety55

Samo da podignem moral curama koje idu na AIH, nemojte gubiti nadu, nama je evo cudom uspjelo u drugom postupku.. Vec sam pocela razmisljati o tome da sve to nema smisla i da cu traziti doktoricu da idemo na IVF i onda me moja beta jucer iznenadila toliko da jos uvijek mislim da sanjam.. Drzite se sve i puno srece u postupcima!

----------


## Varnica

Meni je na početku svega prvi AIH uspio s lošim spermiogramom. Dva dana sam išla na AIH. Očito je tajming bio dobar. Nažalost, spontani u osmom tjednu je bio...
Nakon toga niš. Ali da se može - može.

----------


## tweety55

> Meni je na početku svega prvi AIH uspio s lošim spermiogramom. Dva dana sam išla na AIH. Očito je tajming bio dobar. Nažalost, spontani u osmom tjednu je bio...
> Nakon toga niš. Ali da se može - može.


Zao mi je.. A u kojoj si sad fazi?

----------


## Varnica

> Zao mi je.. A u kojoj si sad fazi?


Nakon toga mi više ni jedan AIH nije uspio, imala sam ih sveukupno 7.
Ali zato je uspio ICSI

----------


## Vanilla

Pozdrav!

Zaboravila sam pitati na sv. duhu, zanima me znate li jel oni rade inseminacije i folikulometrije vikendom?? Mislim kaj ako ispadne da je subota ili nedjelja? Dal te naruče za petak ili pon ili...?

----------


## Vanilla

Kolegica mi je rekla da joj ginekologinja nije htjela dati bolovanje zbog inseminacije, meni je problem što ne živim u Zagrebu i nema teoretske šanse da se stignem vratiti na posao taj dan, zar je istina da nemaš pravo na bolovanje??

----------


## Medeja

Meni moj nije htio dati.
S obzirom da ti je put problem, objasni tako giniću pa neka ti izađe u susret.

----------


## MonaLi

Sta nemaš pravo na 14 dana? Zovi HZZO, meni su prije davali odgovore na sto imam pravo vezano za bolovanja u MPO. Ali ja sam tada pitala za pretrage. Ima broj na netu pa nazovi sutra. Kako su škrti s tim bolovanjima, strašno!

----------


## Varnica

Imaš pravo. To je MPO postupak.

----------


## Inesz

http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/pravilnici/18_01.pdf

PRAVILNIK O ROKOVIMA NAJDULJEG TRAJANJA BOLOVANJA OVISNO O VRSTI BOLESTI
Ovim Pravilnikom određuju se rokovi do kojih može trajati privremena
nesposobnost za rad zbog bolesti, ozljede ili drugih okolnosti (u daljnjem
tekstu: bolovanje) osiguranika Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje (u
daljnjem tekstu: Zavod) koje utvrđuje izabrani doktor medicine primarne
zdravstvene zaštite u zdravstvenoj ustanovi, odnosno u privatnoj praksi koji
ima ugovor sa Zavodom.

-iz pravilnika :

N97 Ženska neplodnost do 14 dana

N97.0 Ženska neplodnost povezana s anovulacijom do 5 dana

*N98 Komplikacije povezane s umjetnom oplodnjom do 21 dan*

----------


## MonaLi

Mene samo zanima kako svaki ginekolog može imati svoja pravila ako zakonski imamo pravo na bolovanje? Znači da bi trebale mi birati da li želimo mirovati bez obzira što je to "samo" AIH a ne IVF.

Možemo li se pozvati na HZZO ili što? Uopće ne znam koja su naša prava...

----------


## Inesz

liječnik primarne prakse ( a tu spada i odabrani ginekolog) određuje da li ili ne bolovanje, a kad otvara bolovanje duljinu određuje na temelju dijagnoze i pravilnika kojeg sam gore linkala.

----------


## Medeja

Pa ne znam koliko je nužno za inseminaciju dobiti 14 dana bolovanja. To uopće nije invazivan postupak, odmah se poslije može hodati, nije bolno i sl.
A i mirovanje nije preporučljivo radi prokrvljenosti maternice.

----------


## MonaLi

A na temelju cega jedan ginekolog odluci da ce dati bolovanje a drugi ne? Mislim nebi ni ja mogla bas uzeti bolovanje svaki mjesec 2 tjedna Haha ali me bas zanima na temelju cega netko dobije a netko ne?

----------


## Vanilla

Čitam ovo i ispada da moja gin krši zakon? I nije jedina! Ma ne pada mi na pamet uzimati bolovanje da bih ležala, napisala sam ranije da je nezgodno zbog toga što putujem do Zg i nema šanse da se uspijem vratiti na posao u neko normalno vrijeme. Zvat ću HZZO ako ona ne popusti, mislim, ne razumijem dal bi ju ubilo dat mi ta dva dana kad imam folikulometriju i inseminaciju.....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam već bila zvala HZZO kada mi moja nije dala bolovanje za pretrage ili folikulometrije, tamo su mi rekli da ako je pretraga u radnom vremenu i ne postoji drugi način ili ako nikako ne stignem na posao da naravno da moram dobiti i imam pravo na bolovanje. Čak se žena nasmijala, kao zašto vas je poslala na to ako vam ne da da idete?

----------


## LemonK

da se nadovežem za bolovanje za AIH, ja isto nisam iz zg i kad sam isla na folikulometrije nisam se stizala vratiti na posao u normalno vrijeme...ginekolog mi je bez problema i bez ikakvih pitanja dao bolovanje za svaki dan koji sam isla na folikulometriju, ostale dane sam naravno radila i dan kada je bila ins.isto sam dobila bez problema... mislim da to svakako ovisi o dr., a ako stvara probleme, onda se samo pozoves na pravilnik o rokovima koje je inesz gore stavila... bitno je da znas svoja prava i kako je zakonski to uredjeno da se mozes postaviti kod takvih problematičnih doktora...

----------


## MonaLi

Ma sve je to u teoriji, meni je moja MPO doktorica isto rekla "zašto bi za FM dobili bolovanje? Za to se ne daje bolovanje, vaša ginekologica vam je dobro rekla", ja kažem pa kao ne znam kako ću na posao, radim uvijek od 7 a tu završim u 11h, kaže ona "to morate dogovoriti sa vašima na poslu, ne vidim problem da malo zakasnite, ili hoćete da ja zbog vas dođem u 6 ujutro?"

Eto, toliko o razumijevanju... i od ginekologice i od MPO gin... A možda sam ja luda?

----------


## LemonK

Možda onda da promijenis ginekologa, ja svog mpo Dr nikad ni ne pitam za bolovanje i koje je njegovo mišljenje, samo odem kod ginica i tražim doznaku za taj dan/e kad nisam mogla na posao..i ja sam već jednom mijenjala ginekologa otkada sam u mpo vodama..dovoljno se patimo samim time pa nema smisla da još imaš problema i zivciranja oko toga

----------


## MonaLi

Da, istina. A MPO gin sam pitala onak, usput. Jer sam bila zbunjena nakon kaj me moja otkantala. A ova me jos vise zbedirala. Opće ne znam gdje bi se prebacila. Strah me da se prebacim pa opet dobijem nekoga s kim cu imati problema i stres. Meni je to stvarno stres... Svaki put danima razmišljam sta cu!!

----------


## LemonK

ja nisam iz zg pa ti ne mogu preporučiti svoga, ali potrazi na forumu, sigurno ima forumasica iz zg ciji ginekolozi su fleksibilni i razumni oko mpo bolovanja

----------


## sara79

> Da, istina. A MPO gin sam pitala onak, usput. Jer sam bila zbunjena nakon kaj me moja otkantala. A ova me jos vise zbedirala. Opće ne znam gdje bi se prebacila. Strah me da se prebacim pa opet dobijem nekoga s kim cu imati problema i stres. Meni je to stvarno stres... Svaki put danima razmišljam sta cu!!


Ne se prebacivati dok nisi dobro provjerila da taj novi gin nece raditi probleme.
Poslala sam ti pp.

----------


## sara79

Vi ostale cure koje niste iz Zg probajte onda od kucnog dr dobit dva dana bolovanja kad vec ovi prave probleme. Ako i to neide onda probajte bar taj dan kad je inseminacija uzeti slobodno da ne jurite nazad na posao. Stres nikome nije donio dobro pa bar taj dan u miru to odradite da ne jurcate.

----------


## sljokicaa

Danas smo morali odustati od inseminacije, nakon klomifena dobila sam 3 fulikula i narasli su na 14mm i onda stali  :Sad: 
Sad mi je dr rekla da iduci ciklus idemo s puregonom, jer smo tako prije dobili 1 fulikul od 19 ali smo onda isli na tempirane odnose.
Da li se inace rade pauze izmedu ciklusa sa planiranom inseminacijom?

----------


## Medeja

Ja nisam. Imala sam tri zaredom.

----------


## sljokicaa

Hvala za info. Ne znam zasto sam ja mislila da se pauze rade.

----------


## AMA

Evo jedne nove inseminašice  :Smile:  Ima li još ijedna da je ovih dana na čekanju? Mi imamo NEidealan spermiogram i NEidealan AMH, ginekolog nam je predložio da pokušamo s jednom do dvije inseminacije prije IVF. Jučer urađena, zasad mi polazi od ruke ne razmišljati previše..

----------


## sljokicaa

Hej! Zelim ti puno srece da uspije!
Meni nazalost jucer negativan test, tako da sad cekam m, a nakon ljeta ponovno.

----------


## mrkica

Pozdrav, radila sam prvi AIH u Vinogradskoj prošli vikend. Iako znam da su vjerojatnosti male teško mi se ne nadati, jedva čekam 12dc da odradim test. Imam pitanjce vezano uz terapiju nakon postupka AIH, dobila sam Duphaston i Folacin. Je li itko morao piti i Estrofem nakon inseminacije?

----------


## CHIARA...

Da li se netko sprema ovaj mjesec za inseminaciju? Meni ce sada biti prva, ali ne znam sto da ocekujem jer mi je na desnom jajniku cista.

----------


## 1latica

Chiara sretno od srca  :Kiss:

----------


## eryngium

> Da li se netko sprema ovaj mjesec za inseminaciju? Meni ce sada biti prva, ali ne znam sto da ocekujem jer mi je na desnom jajniku cista.


Ako bude uredna ovulacija, cista neće smetati za postupak. A možda i nestane s ciklusom. 
Obavezno traži štopericu.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

*Eryngium* jesi ti potrosila sve inseminacije ili si jos u postupcima? *Latice* hvala ti.  :Kiss:

----------


## eryngium

Nisam više u postupcima. Potrošila sam 3 inseminacije i 2 prirodnjaka. Ovaj drugi prirodnjak je urodio nespavajućim, nezaustavljivim tornadom od već skoro 11 mjeseci.  :Grin: 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Bas mi je drago radi tebe. Nadam se da ce i nama jednom uspjeti.  :Smile:

----------


## sljokicaa

> Pozdrav, radila sam prvi AIH u Vinogradskoj prošli vikend. Iako znam da su vjerojatnosti male teško mi se ne nadati, jedva čekam 12dc da odradim test. Imam pitanjce vezano uz terapiju nakon postupka AIH, dobila sam Duphaston i Folacin. Je li itko morao piti i Estrofem nakon inseminacije?


Ja sam pila utrogestane (to je progesteron) i prenatal vitamine.

----------


## CHIARA...

Meni su rekli da si pripremim duphaston, da ce mi on trebati nakon inseminacije.
Mrkica, za tjedan dana beta ili?

----------


## mrkica

> Meni su rekli da si pripremim duphaston, da ce mi on trebati nakon inseminacije.
> Mrkica, za tjedan dana beta ili?


Ja sam ostala malo zbunjena s tim estrofemom, pila sam ga jako kratko prije inseminacije, a u otpusnom pismu nakon inseminacije mi se ne spominje. Beta u srijedu  :Cekam:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Mrkica* estrofem sam pila na pocetku ciklusa, za zadebljanje endometrija, 5 dana. Mislim da se ne pije nakon ovulacije. Sretno i javi nam veeliku betu.  :Smile:

----------


## mrkica

> *Mrkica* estrofem sam pila na pocetku ciklusa, za zadebljanje endometrija, 5 dana. Mislim da se ne pije nakon ovulacije. Sretno i javi nam veeliku betu.


Hvala Chiara, puno sreće i tebi. Betu javim.

----------


## mrkica

Negativna je beta  :Sad: , idem odmah na novi postupak. Svima koji pokušavaju puno sreće.

----------


## CHIARA...

*Mrkica* zao mi je.   :Love:

----------


## mrkica

CHIARA hvala. A ništa, opet ću na sljedećem ciklusu pokušati sa inseminacijom. Samo dok pijem taj Klomifen imam fini PMS od 5 dana, raspoloženje za plakat. Nadam se da si ti bolje i puno sreće.

----------


## sljokicaa

Evo ja sam pisala da sam prije nakon inseminacije samo utrogestane dobila, a sad su mi nakon transfera rekli da uz njih uzmem i estrofem. Doktorica je zakljucila da mi malo fali, pretpostavljam za debljinu endometrija. Znaci sve ovisi o ultrazvuku i procjeni doktora.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Evo ja sam pisala da sam prije nakon inseminacije samo utrogestane dobila, a sad su mi nakon transfera rekli da uz njih uzmem i estrofem. Doktorica je zakljucila da mi malo fali, pretpostavljam za debljinu endometrija. Znaci sve ovisi o ultrazvuku i procjeni doktora.


Ja sam danas obavila inseminaciju. Doktor je prokomentirao da ovulacija samo sto nije. Endometrij je odlican. I da se ja i dragi i veceras jos druzimo. Pregled za 2 dana da se vidi da li je O bila i onda krecem sa duphastonima.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Ako bude uredna ovulacija, cista neće smetati za postupak. A možda i nestane s ciklusom. 
> Obavezno traži štopericu.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Stopericu nisam dobila jer kazu da nema potrebe.

----------


## eryngium

> Stopericu nisam dobila jer kazu da nema potrebe.


Mmm...da... tako su i meni govorili pa ispalo da mi ni jedan folikul u postupcima inseminacije nije pukao.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Vidjet cu u subotu da li je bila O. Znaci tebi nije bez stoperice dolazilo do O?

----------


## eryngium

Da. 
U 6 praćenih ciklusa ni jedan folikul mi nije pukao. A pokazatelji ovulacije prisutni (pozitivna lh trakica, visok progesteron 7 dana nakon trakice, sluzu ko u priči). 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Meni je uredno dolazilo do O sve do prije 2 mj kad mi se stvorila cista pa se to malo poremetilo. Znam jer sam dugo bila na tempiranim odnosima i pratila folikule. Sad ne osjecam uopce bol nakon inseminacije, mislim da O jos nije bila.

----------


## CHIARA...

:Sad:  Ovulacija jos nije bila. A inseminacija je bila u cetvrtak. Eryngium zasto tako skrtare na stopericama?

----------


## eryngium

> Ovulacija jos nije bila. A inseminacija je bila u cetvrtak. Eryngium zasto tako skrtare na stopericama?


Ne bih znala. Ja se ni jednom nisam uspjela dogovoriti da ju dobijem. A najjača izjava mi je bila da nek mi nastavimo pokrivati a endometrij sekrecijski i folikul prešao u cistu.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Vidim da je u drugim klinikama stoperica sastavni dio AIH-a, tako da mi se cini da smo mi u Ri zakinuti i da to smanjuje uspjesnost AIH-a. A da si dobila stopericu, ne bi se pretvorila u cistu. Bas mi nisu jasni nikako. Kod kojeg doktora si bila?

----------


## eryngium

Kod M. Al kačila me i S par puta.  Na jednoj inseminaciji je baš ona bila. Taj put mi nisu ni utz napravili prije samog postupka. Ma... inseminacije rade samo da ih odrade.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja sam kod V i zadovoljna sam. Sad i nemam nekakvu sansu da ta inseminacija uspije ako ovulacija bude danas?

----------


## eryngium

> Ja sam kod V i zadovoljna sam. Sad i nemam nekakvu sansu da ta inseminacija uspije ako ovulacija bude danas?


A nikad se ne zna. Neki spermići navodno žive i do 5 dana. Samo da O bude.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Vjerujem da je bila ovulacija jer me jucer navecer i danas probadalo. A i V. je rekao da je folikul izoblicen i da mu se cini da ce uskoro puknuti. Mi smo i jucerasnji dan pokrili pa cemo vidjeti.

----------


## CHIARA...

Na danasnjoj folikulometriji potvrđeno da je ovulacija bila. A i jucer sam imala u svim tim grcevima kap-dvije krvi na wc papiru pa doktor kaze da je od ovulacije.

----------


## eryngium

> Na danasnjoj folikulometriji potvrđeno da je ovulacija bila. A i jucer sam imala u svim tim grcevima kap-dvije krvi na wc papiru pa doktor kaze da je od ovulacije.


Odlično! Držim palčeve!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala ti.  :Kiss:   Jesi ti razmisljala ici opet ili nemas vise zelje posjecivati podrum?

----------


## eryngium

> Hvala ti.   Jesi ti razmisljala ici opet ili nemas vise zelje posjecivati podrum?


Nemam namjeru ponovnog grijanja klupa u podrumu. Moj mpo put je definitivno završio. Sad samo samo bodrilica.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Lijepo od tebe sto si i dalje s nama na forumu i bodris nas iako si uspjela. Mnoge kad uspiju, zaborave sve to i nema ih na forumu.

----------


## eryngium

> Lijepo od tebe sto si i dalje s nama na forumu i bodris nas iako si uspjela. Mnoge kad uspiju, zaborave sve to i nema ih na forumu.


Ne bih rekla da je generalno stvar zaborava. Jednostavno dijete kako raste pita sve više pažnje pa se ne stiže. Meni moj katastrofalni spavač omogućava praćenje foruma.
Veći je problem kod nas u Ri što u čekaoni nema mjesta za sjesti a na forumu nitko ne tipka. Ja sam jako puno toga tu naučila. Da nije bilo foruma ne bi imala blage veze koliko su mi sfušali inseminacije. A to je tek vrh brijega informacija koje su me na kraju i dovele do uspjeha.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> Nemam namjeru ponovnog grijanja klupa u podrumu. Moj mpo put je definitivno završio. Sad samo samo bodrilica.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Ko iz podruma jednom ode ne voli se vracati  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Nadam se i ja da se necu predugo zadrzati. Godinu dana je proslo, a 1 inseminacija napravljena.

----------


## eryngium

> Nadam se i ja da se necu predugo zadrzati. Godinu dana je proslo, a 1 inseminacija napravljena.


Katastrofa. Zato nisam htjela kod V ni pod razno jer se s njim ne bi mogla dogovoriti.
Moj mentalni sklop je 'žuri mi se i nemam vremena' pa sam tako birala i dr. Od konzultacija do inseminacija je prošlo 4 mjeseca. Ivf mi je bio odmah idući ciklus nakon iui. Od narudžbe za konzultacije do uspjeha nam je sve skupa trebalo malo više od godinu dana. To je niš. Jest da smo imali jako puno sreće ali i susretljivi M je igrao veliku ulogu.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

> Katastrofa. Zato nisam htjela kod V ni pod razno jer se s njim ne bi mogla dogovoriti.
> Moj mentalni sklop je 'žuri mi se i nemam vremena' pa sam tako birala i dr. Od konzultacija do inseminacija je prošlo 4 mjeseca. Ivf mi je bio odmah idući ciklus nakon iui. Od narudžbe za konzultacije do uspjeha nam je sve skupa trebalo malo više od godinu dana. To je niš. Jest da smo imali jako puno sreće ali i susretljivi M je igrao veliku ulogu.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


A ne ne. Nema dr V nista s tim. Kod profesorice sam bila u 2 mj na HSSG-u i kako je sve bilo prohodno onda je ona rekla da budemo na temp.odnosima do jeseni.  :Shock:   i onda se ubrzalo kad sam se prebacila kod V. Sve pohvale za njega.  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> A ne ne. Nema dr V nista s tim. Kod profesorice sam bila u 2 mj na HSSG-u i kako je sve bilo prohodno onda je ona rekla da budemo na temp.odnosima do jeseni.   i onda se ubrzalo kad sam se prebacila kod V. Sve pohvale za njega.


Aha... ajd super. Ma ja ih znam dosta koji su kod V izgubili po 2 godine na ciljanju i konzultacijama.
A s profesoricom imam samo loša iskustva. Ona famozna inseminacija bez utz-a je bila njenih ruku djelo.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Inseminacija bez utz-a? Pa kako je to moguce? Ja sam imala kontrolni utz i odmah inseminaciju.

----------


## pak

CHIARA malo je off ali kako je u podrumu? Jesu guzve?

----------


## CHIARA...

Prosli ponedjeljak je bila strasna guzva. Nacekala sam se... 3 sata sam grijala klupu jer nije bilo V pa nas je M primao. Ali skoro svaki put provedem oko 2 sata cekajuci...  :Sad:   Sta bi ti isla opet pa pitas * Pak* ? I jos jedan off topic, uputnicu za betu mi daje moja gin ili V?

----------


## eryngium

> Inseminacija bez utz-a? Pa kako je to moguce? Ja sam imala kontrolni utz i odmah inseminaciju.


A vidiš da je svašta moguće. I indeminacije bez utz-a prije i bez utz-a poslije, bez štoperice i bez pucanja folikula... 
Za betu bi ti po novom V trebao dati. Jer D1 uputnica odavno pokriva sve ali su u Ri tek od nedavno počeli s tom praksom.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Da li se onda moram naruciti da bi mi V dao uputnicu ili pitam sestru kad dođem na red? Zadnji put je red bio kod stepenica, a kod sestre sam dosla za sat i pol.

----------


## eryngium

To ti ne znam. Probaj nazvati i pitati.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## pak

Nebi ja opet isla  :Aparatic: , moram samo doci po nesto.
Sat i po za doci do sestre  :Shock: , trebati ce mi slobodan dan za to obaviti.

----------


## mrkica

> Inseminacija bez utz-a? Pa kako je to moguce? Ja sam imala kontrolni utz i odmah inseminaciju.


Ja sam jučer imala drugu inseminaciju i bila je bez ultrazvuka, i ova druga i prva. Štopericu sam dobila oba puta. Sretno, želim ti veliku betu!!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

Ne znam da li je gore bez ultrazvuka ili bez stoperice.  :Confused:  Hvala ti, isto i ja tebi zelim.

----------


## Mimio

Lijep pozdrav! Dugo vas već čitam i sad sam odlučila podijeliti svoju priču s vama.

----------


## anavi8

Bok cure, nova sam ovdje pa se bas ne snalazim najbolje. Imam jedno pitanje... Danas sam radila insemenaciju, jutros u 9 i iza toga su mi poceli  jaki bolovi u donjem dijelu stomaka... I bas me ne puštaju, ne mogu se ispraviti, dok lezim lakse je, a kad ustajem ful boli. Pa me zanima jel to bas normalno i koliko dugo to mogu ocekivati?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Lijep pozdrav! Dugo vas već čitam i sad sam odlučila podijeliti svoju priču s vama.


A prica?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Bok cure, nova sam ovdje pa se bas ne snalazim najbolje. Imam jedno pitanje... Danas sam radila insemenaciju, jutros u 9 i iza toga su mi poceli  jaki bolovi u donjem dijelu stomaka... I bas me ne puštaju, ne mogu se ispraviti, dok lezim lakse je, a kad ustajem ful boli. Pa me zanima jel to bas normalno i koliko dugo to mogu ocekivati?


Anavi8 malo kasno vidim ovo pitanje. Mene nije nista bolilo kasnije, a moguce da ti je tada bila ovulacija pa da te zato bolilo.

----------


## fuksija

Mene isto nista nije boljelo nakon inseminacije, u svakom slucaju bih se javila doktoru na tvom mjestu.. Da li inace osjećaš ovulaciju, da li bi ti moglo biti?

----------


## CHIARA...

Danas sam odradila inseminaciju br 2. Svim cekalicama zelim visoke bete.

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - jos jednom sretno.

I ja se javljam na ovoj temi napokon, bila jucer na prvoj FM, 8.dc dobar endometrij ali jos nije vidla vodeće folikule. Nadam se da je jos rano i da cu ovulirati oko 15.dc kao i inace i da ce inseminacija biti iduci tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala Mona. Moj prvi aih je bio na 14 dc, a ovaj na 8 dc tako da nema pravila. Mislila sam da ce biti drugi tjedan u petak. Malo sam krvarila nakon postupka...

----------


## MonaLi

Ajde bar su ti ovaj put sve na vrijeme napravili.To si bar mirna, i lijepo si skratila ciklus Hehe

----------


## CHIARA...

Sad cekamo tebe *Mona*.  :Grin:  Ako ne uspije ovaj postupak, iduci je tek u 1mj.

----------


## bubekica

Chiara sretno! Jel puknuo folikul?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara sretno! Jel puknuo folikul?


Hvala *Bubekica*. Pukao je jutros i oko podne je napravljena inseminacija.

----------


## bubekica

Super, bitno da su provjerili da je puknuo. Zelim ti plusic za 2 tjedna, ili prije ako se odlucis  :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

Provjerili su jer je jucer folikul bio dosta velik 23*18. A da nije pukao, imala bih inseminaciju sutra. Sad sam na duphastonu 2 tjedna i onda cemo vidjeti.

----------


## MonaLi

Da, i kod nas je pauza oko blagdana... ako sad ne uspijemo isto tek 1.mj, ali nema veze bar cu biti mirna za Bozic  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure koje ste bile na inseminaciji, koliko dana je normalno krvariti nakon postupka? 2 dana imam smeđe oskudno krvarenje.

----------


## anavi8

Cure hvala na odgovoru, 
Mene je prvi dan uzasno bolilo, nisam mogla nista, prelezala sam, al sljedeci je vec bilo bolje i bol bi se javljala od dana do dana, al puno blaza. Pitala sam dr on mi je rekao da je to normalno, jer uzimam progesteron. Upravo sam odradila betu i cekam rezultat...

----------


## Yarmmai

Chiara, mislim da je to normalno, bar je slično bilo i kod mene.
Ja sam trebala raditi IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, al na dan aspiracije folikula više nije bilo, pa smo napravili inseminaciju. E sad, problem je što nisu bili sigurni dal je folikul stvarno folikul ili cista jer je u 1 dan naraso 6mm. Tak da sad pijem duphastone, i čekam, al se uopće ne pazim jer jednostavno imam osjećaj da ništa od toga.

----------


## anavi8

Ja nisam uopce krvarila, al dr mi je napomenuo ako budem imala sukrvice da je to normalno... Mozda najbolje da pitas dr koji ti je to radio.

----------


## CHIARA...

Yarmmai meni je prva inseminacija bila s malo krvarenja, a ovaj put je malo vise jer mislim da me doktor malo zagrebao ili sa onom spravicom ili sa kateterom jer me je bas zapeklo, zabolilo u toku postupka. Kad vadis betu?

----------


## Yarmmai

U sljedeći ponedjeljak

----------


## CHIARA...

To je 14 dana od inseminacije? Kod nas je nakon 3 tjedna beta.

----------


## Yarmmai

da 14 dana. I to mi je previše čekanja  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

O znam. Poznato mi je to. Prvi tjedan sam ok, a onaj drugi ne mogu docekati da prođe.

----------


## MonaLi

Sretno cure  :Smile:  Za lijepe pluseke na testu prije bete hehe

----------


## CHIARA...

> Ja nisam uopce krvarila, al dr mi je napomenuo ako budem imala sukrvice da je to normalno... Mozda najbolje da pitas dr koji ti je to radio.


Skoro pa je prestalo. Nije mi inseminaciju radio moj doktor nego dezurni pa ga ne mogu ni pitati. Mislim da je ok kad ne krvarim vise.  :Ups:

----------


## anavi8

Mislim da jeste, jer kazu da postoji mogucnost za to. A meni neke poruke kasne ovdje :/ ili... Napisala sam jos da sam jucer radila betu i negativna je  :Sad:  al nisam jos dobila, pa ako ne dobijem trebam ponovitiu petak... A tebi zelim da ti uspije...

----------


## CHIARA...

Anavi jesi ponovila betu danas?

----------


## MonaLi

Anavi - zao mi je za negativnu betu, javi kakvo je stanje.

Ja prijavljujem 2 folikula danas na FM, od 14mm, u ponedjeljak opet idem na FM, nadam se da nece biti kasno za štopericu.

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona pa to su super vijesti. Dvostruku sansu imas za uspjeh.  :Yes:

----------


## MonaLi

Ako imam neki drugi problem nista tu nije dvostruka šansa, ali ajde nesto veće šanse jesu  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Kakav vam je spermiogram? Znam da su ti jajovodi prohodni i to ti je plus, to je preduvijet za inseminaciju. Da nije tako, isli bi na ivf.

----------


## MonaLi

Spermiogram je normo, tako da nesto kod mene koči, pcos, štitnjača... ko zna :/

----------


## CHIARA...

Isto je onda kao i kod nas. Jedino ja nemam pcos. Sve ostalo nam je isto.

----------


## MonaLi

> Isto je onda kao i kod nas. Jedino ja nemam pcos. Sve ostalo nam je isto.


Uzimaš li kakvu terapiju za štitnjaču ili što ti već ne štima?

----------


## CHIARA...

Euthyrox uzimam.

----------


## MonaLi

I ja uzimam njega i Bromergon.... imas li kakvih simptoma?

----------


## CHIARA...

Isti simptomi kao i prosli nedobitni ciklus.  :Sad:   Ne znam sto bih mislila. Danas mi je 7 dpo.

----------


## MonaLi

Nema veze, nemaš kaj misliti, simptomi PMS-a su dobrodošli,  a i da ih nema nije bitno. Nema pravila, cekamo subotu ha?

----------


## CHIARA...

Cekamo. To je 2 tjedna od inseminacije. Onda cemo vidjeti sta cemo dalje. U svakom slucaju, ako ne uspije, ceka me jos 1 inseminacija pa ivf.

----------


## MonaLi

Aha znaci 3 se rade kod vas? Mene strah da cu morati 4 raditi :/

----------


## CHIARA...

Rade se 4, ali dogovorili smo se da cemo 3 pa ivf. 4 inseminaciju cuvamo u rezervi ako ivf taj mjesec ne mozemo odraditi, npr. da pukne folikul prije punkcije.

----------


## MonaLi

O pa to vam je super plan, meni moja nije rekla sta dalje, bas me zanima.

----------


## CHIARA...

Ne vole oni bas pricati sta dalje jer se uvijek nadaju da nam to dalje nece niti trebati.  :Wink:

----------


## MonaLi

Ma mi smo tamo ko na traci, nema previše razgovora.... samo par rijeci i dobijem papir sa info o endometriju i folikulima.
Kaj smo samo nas dvije na inseminaciji? Ne pise nas bas puno ovdje...

----------


## CHIARA...

Sta za svaku fm dobijes papir? Mi dobijemo jedan papir na kraju kad je vec potvrđeno da je ovulacija bila i na njemu pise kad se vadi beta i koji je iduci postupak. Nismo samo mi na inseminaciji, valjda se curama ne da tipkati.  :Nope:

----------


## MonaLi

Pa jedan je papir ali sada svaki put rukom napise datum i stanje i onda mi ga vrati, onda iduci put joj to opet dajem i tak.

----------


## CHIARA...

Kod nas toga nema.

----------


## MonaLi

Aha onda si ona negdje to tamo pise? Kako znaju kakvo je stanje bilo prošli put?
Kaj da trebas doznake, morali bi ti dati neki papir kao dokaz da si bila u bolnici

----------


## CHIARA...

Ne znam za doznake jer mi nisu trebale. Oni upisuju podatke u komp i ne komentiraju ni endometrij ni velicinu folikula iako ja nekad znam priupitati pa mi kazu.

----------


## MonaLi

Večeras štoperica i u srijedu inseminacija  :Smile:

----------


## anavi8

Cure beta mi je negativna  :Sad:  a jos nisam dobila pila sam duphaston, pa ne znam jeli zbog toga... Danas mi je poceo neki smedi iscjedak pa mislim da cu sutra dobiti.

----------


## CHIARA...

Bravo Mona. Sretno u srijedu i da nam za 2 tjedna javis visoku betu.

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala hvala, ne nadam se previše  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona kako je prosla inseminacija?

----------


## MonaLi

Evo da i tu napišem za cure koje ce citati jednom  :Smile: 
Prošlo je dobro, inseminaciju je radila bez UZV, dobila sam utrogestan i folacin do bete... spermiogram je normo, tak da super  :Smile:  moja gin mi je otvorila 14 dana predviđeno bolovanje, hmm, mozda i ostanem doma 2 dana i spojim si sa vikendom  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Super, bas mi je drago da ste to odradili. Sad ti preostaje 2 tjedna cekanja. Nama gin ne daje bolovanje do bete nego samo taj dan kad je inseminacija.

----------


## MonaLi

Da, ja sam i došla samo po doznaku za taj dan, a ona meni dala to, pa reko dobro  :Smile:  a na otpusnom pismu pise mirovanje, mozda zato, ko ce znat

----------


## CHIARA...

Pa onda ti lijepo ostani doma kad si vec tako dobila napismeno.  :Grin:  I nitko mi nije spomenuo nikada mirovanje, ali mirujem uvijek taj dan. Meni cak ovaj put nije napisano kada moram betu raditi, a bez toga ne vjerujem da ce mi gin dati uputnicu. Nije bio moj doktor, a ovaj to nije napisao. A posto je meni full rano bila O, cak i ako sam trudna, danas mi je tek 19 dc. Sta mi nije rano onda u subotu raditi test?

----------


## MonaLi

Nema veze koji ti je dc nego kada je bila ovulacija. A trebala bi dobiti uputnicu za betu, mislim da je dovoljno da predaš otpusno pismo. Meni pise samo da betu vadim 14 dana od AIH-a. I to je to... na temelju toga ce mi dati moja uputnicu.

----------


## CHIARA...

I ja mislim da nije bitan dc, ali uvijek volim cuti i drugo misljenje. Meni pise da je obavljena inseminacija na taj i taj datum i koji dc mi je bio. Nista vise.  :neznam:  Nama inace beta ide za 3 tjedna.

----------


## MonaLi

E to ti je dovoljno, meni isto pise samo datum aih i i za koliko dana vadim betu, i to je to. Ak je normalna trebala bi ti dati uputnicu. 
Ma
Ma u subotu bi ti test sve trebao pokazati, a uzv je potvrdio da je ovulacija bila kad i AIH?

----------


## sanjka

> Evo da i tu napišem za cure koje ce citati jednom 
> Prošlo je dobro, inseminaciju je radila bez UZV, dobila sam utrogestan i folacin do bete... spermiogram je normo, tak da super  moja gin mi je otvorila 14 dana predviđeno bolovanje, hmm, mozda i ostanem doma 2 dana i spojim si sa vikendom


Moram napisati da je jako neodgovorno raditi aih bez uz!!!
Zbilja ne razumijem te doktore zasto im je problem napraviti uz...pa to je doslovno minutu posla...pa niti toliko.
Sad ti ne znas uopce dal su i danas oba folikula docekala aih jutos!!!! Znaci da ne znas ni koliki ti je endo.

*chiara* jel i kod tebe napravljen aih bez uz??

----------


## zrinkica

Ja sam u Petrovoj prošla 4 AIH bez uzv na dan postupka.

----------


## CHIARA...

Meni je napravljena fm i vidjelo se da je folikul pukao pa smo za par sati imali inseminaciju.

----------


## MonaLi

Znam, slažem se i bila sam uvjerena da ce biti UZV... u toj sobi di su radili AIH ni nema UZV-a, bas onako čudno. Za minutu gotovo :/ ni ne znam sada koliko folikula je puklo, endo je bio 12mm 2 dana prije pa je valjda jos deblji? Ne znam da...  
Eto i Zrinkici je tako bilo, valjda je to praksa :/

----------


## MonaLi

E da, i jos su me poslali prvo doma bez otpusnog pisma, bez ičega, kao Poslat ce ga postom... Haha nisam otišla dok mi ga nisu napisali i dali naravno.

----------


## CHIARA...

Ne mora od stoperice puknuti folikul. Jednom kad sam ju dobila mi nije pukao folikul nakon 2 dana nego kad sam dosla nakon 4 dana, na utz se vidjelo zuto tijelo. Doktor je vec mislio da ce se stvoriti cista. Tako da mi nije jasno to razmisljanje vasih mpo doktora da nakon stoperice ne rade utz nego odmah inseminaciju.

----------


## zrinkica

Ni meni nije puno toga jasno,  od sva 4 postupka samo jednom sam štopericu dobila. :/

----------


## sanjka

Cure sve u svemu sretno.
Dogodi se kad se najmanje nadas!
Za dr i uz no coment!!!!!

*chiara* dobro govori da ne mora folikul puknuti pod stopericom.

*Mona* jel mjeris ovaj ciklus bazalnu??

----------


## MonaLi

Zrinkica - samo jednom štopericu? Pa kako to?

Sanjka - jutros sam mjerila i za 0.2 je viša, moguce da ce sada rasti ali danas krećem sa utrogestanom pa vise ni bazalna nije mjerilo sto ne? Ali cicke sam jucer počela osjećati a to mi skoro uvijek krene odmah nakon ovulacije, hmmm

----------


## sanjka

> Zrinkica - samo jednom štopericu? Pa kako to?
> 
> Sanjka - jutros sam mjerila i za 0.2 je viša, moguce da ce sada rasti ali danas krećem sa utrogestanom pa vise ni bazalna nije mjerilo sto ne? Ali cicke sam jucer počela osjećati a to mi skoro uvijek krene odmah nakon ovulacije, hmmm


Da tako bi trebalo biti al ako ti zelis i ako te zanima slobodno prati bt. Meni recimo nema nekakvih odstupanja u temperaturi ni kad sam koristila Crinone a ni pod Utricima.
Super za skok  :Wink:

----------


## MonaLi

Tako je meni nakon duphastona prije bilo, nikakav skok... i onda zadnji ciklus bez uzimanja ičega imala sam skok. 
Sto kažu na to kad nema skoka? Jel to isto ok ili?

----------


## sanjka

> Tako je meni nakon duphastona prije bilo, nikakav skok... i onda zadnji ciklus bez uzimanja ičega imala sam skok. 
> Sto kažu na to kad nema skoka? Jel to isto ok ili?


Gle, meni ti je jednom bilo da sam imala ful pozitivnu lh trakicu na 13 dc, lijepi skok bazalne dva dana za redom i nakon toga na 18 dc odem na uz a moj folikul stoji na 18 mm...endo 10 i predpostavljamo da je stao s rastom i nije doslo do pucanja. Tako da su svakakve situacije moguce i na neke nema objasnjenja. 
Mengu sam uredno dobila na 28 dc.
Tako da je po meni najbolje i najpouzdanije tko si moze priustiti prije O i nakon ocekivane O napraviti uz.

----------


## MonaLi

Da, bila sam do prije mjesec dana kod drR na Klomifenu i uvijek bi se lijepo vidjelo žuto tijelo, ali on nije htjeo pak raditi FM nego samo da dođem nakon O.  Eto svaki doktor radi potpuno drugačije...
Znalo se desiti i da je sve super a nema porasta temp. Sve je to lutrija čini mi se

----------


## CHIARA...

A meni se cini da je bolje napraviti inseminaciju bez stoperice nego bez utz.

----------


## MonaLi

Ko ce znat, odrađujem Aih samo da mogu napokon na IVF... pa ako slučajno uspije super, a ako ne mozda IVF bude riješene  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Tako sam si i ja zacrtala. Ali nema odustajanja.  :štrika:

----------


## sanjka

> A meni se cini da je bolje napraviti inseminaciju bez stoperice nego bez utz.


I ja sam tog misljenja.
U nekim zemljama rade aih dan za danom....naravno pod uz.
Ne znam dal to u Hr prakticiraju al s privatnikom bi se sigurno dalo dogovoriti.

----------


## sanjka

> Da, bila sam do prije mjesec dana kod drR na Klomifenu i uvijek bi se lijepo vidjelo žuto tijelo, ali on nije htjeo pak raditi FM nego samo da dođem nakon O.  Eto svaki doktor radi potpuno drugačije...
> Znalo se desiti i da je sve super a nema porasta temp. Sve je to lutrija čini mi se


Poznajem ja dr.R dobro....bila sam kod njega  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

samo da vas sve skupa pozdravim. Duže nisam bila na forumu, vidim da ima novih imena. Uglavnom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve.

----------


## MonaLi

*Sanjka* - kako misliš AIH dan za danom? Misliš da bi privatnik to računao kao jedan postupak? 
Mislim da je meni jučer AIH rađen na vrijeme, što ne znači da će i drugi put biti nažalost ali ajde, pokrivamo mi i doma pa opet postoji šansa  :Smile: 

*Chiara* - da, bolje se osjećam kada se ne nadam previše, iako znam da kad vidim minus ću biti koma, ali drugi ciklus je odmah tu  :Smile: 

*Kadauna * - hvala, pozdrav i tebi  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

Mona pa da su ti i danas ujutro napravili aih.
E to ne znam kako bi racunao al se vrijedi raspitati tko zeli.
Aih je aih i plivacima je skraceno vrijeme putovanja.
Al svakako je dobro i doma pokriti.

----------


## CHIARA...

Nama ovaj put nisu savjetovali doma pokriti. Radili smo aih na dan ovulacije i plivaci se ne stignu oporaviti ako cemo taj dan opet probati.

----------


## zrinkica

Kod svakog postupka sam vadila krv i nikad nisu rekli za štopericu,  osim predzadnji put. Ne znam.  Čudno mi je to s inseminacijom.  Išli smo samo da odradimo.  Sad čekamo prvi ivf.  

Cure sretno!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

Zrinkica zelim ti srecu da ti prvi ivf urodi plodom. I ja mislim da inseminacije rade samo da ih odrade, a od njih nikakve koristi.

----------


## zrinkica

Hvala!!! 
Sad su me opet htjeli na inseminaciji ali sam odbila. Jako mi je stresno to sve skupa. Stalno u Zagreb pa doma pa čekanje.  Znam da će mi i ivf biti stres, ali nekako si mislim da su veće šanse pa će možda lakše biti.

----------


## MonaLi

Zrinkica - kako su te opet htjeli na AIH? Kaj nije 4 puta maksimalno?

----------


## CHIARA...

Moja inseminacija nije uspjela. Testic je negativan, od danas prestajem sa progesteronom i cekam da M dođe. U novi postupak idemo u prvom mjesecu. Ostale curke sretno i neka vas M zaobiđe na 9 mj.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - evo i ovdje da ti napišem da mi je zao, ali sada se lijepo malo opusti za praznike, mozes si i popiti koju  :Wink:  uskoro ce 1.mj i mozda vec tada jedan plusek  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Naravno. Malo cemo se opustiti sad za blagdane pa od iduceg mjeseca krecemo punom parom.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam sinoc u kuhinji gledala svoje čaše za Martini, i ako bude minus na mom testu vec znam koju cugu kupujem isti dan  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

To nisam nikad pila. Ja pijem onaj sa 48 trava, valjda ce mi jedna pomoci.  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkica

Rekli su mi odmah da bi morala na 6 aih,  al smo nakon 4 odustali.

----------


## CHIARA...

Cudi me da su ti tako rekli. Mislim da je u zakonu za svakoga isto predviđeno-4 inseminacije i 2 prirodna ivf-a i 4 stimulirana ivf-a.

----------


## MonaLi

Meni su sad u Petrovoj rekli da dođem početkom siječnja na UZV, malo sam šokirana da rade tada pa mozda ulovim iduci ciklus posto je ovaj negativan. Hmmmm

----------


## CHIARA...

Prestala si piti progesteron? Meni je dosla M za 4 dana nakon toga. A kad onda pocetkom mjeseca imas fm?

----------


## MonaLi

Nisam jos prestala piti, budem tek nakon bete ili menge, sto dođe prije  :Smile: 
Pa iduća FM bi mi trebala biti 3.1 mozda i kasnije, sve ovisi kad ce M doci, računam da dođe 3 dana nakon prestanka Utrica, tak mi je bar bilo sa Duphastonima.

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja sam prestala nakon negativnog testa, betu nisam htjela vaditi i dosla je za 4 dana. A da sam nastavila s tabletama onda bih imala spotting dok god pijem tablete.

----------


## MonaLi

Ma da, vi čekate betu 3 tjedna i ja bi na tvom mjestu prestala ranije ali sutra vadim betu na 14.dpo pa cu onda i prestati.

----------


## CHIARA...

A tebi je tek sutra 14 dpo? A mislila sam da ti je u ponedjeljak bilo kad si radila test. Onda jos ima nade za tebe.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

U pon je bio 12.dpo, ali nema nade za mene sigurna sam  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Onda veceras vadis betu? Sretno i javi.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala ali evo, beta je 1.60... to je to, idemo dalje  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

:Sad:   Super je sto neces imati pauzu ovaj ciklus. Ja cekam iduci ciklus da mogu na inseminaciju.

----------


## MonaLi

Ali ajde imas i ovaj ciklus šanse tak da nije ni to lose  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Monali zao mi je al sretno u iducoj godini.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Ali ajde imas i ovaj ciklus šanse tak da nije ni to lose


Prirodna sansa je najmanja sansa. Na nas nisu djelovali niti ciljani odnosi, ni 2 inseminacije, tesko da ce prirodno...

----------


## MonaLi

Antony34- hvala ti... valjda bude nekaj u idućoj  :Smile: 

Chiara - pusti ti to, ne kaze se "Zalomilo se" bez veze. To nikad ne znas kad ce biti  :Smile:

----------


## luck

Jutro svima..malo sam u panici..danas mi je 10 dan od inseminacije,nocas sam spavala svega par sati sto je za mene neuobicajeno,u 05 jutros sam se dizala pi-pi sto je isto neuobicajeno..ovih dana sam imala tj temp oko 37.2 a jutros je 38.4.. bolovi u zdjelici cijelu noc.. jel mislite da je povezano sa trudnocom il? Prosle godine sam imala biokemijsku u ovo doba i isto sam imala temperaturu do 38,curenje nosa...nezz cime spustit temperaturu ako se unutra nesto dogada :O

----------


## sanjka

> Jutro svima..malo sam u panici..danas mi je 10 dan od inseminacije,nocas sam spavala svega par sati sto je za mene neuobicajeno,u 05 jutros sam se dizala pi-pi sto je isto neuobicajeno..ovih dana sam imala tj temp oko 37.2 a jutros je 38.4.. bolovi u zdjelici cijelu noc.. jel mislite da je povezano sa trudnocom il? Prosle godine sam imala biokemijsku u ovo doba i isto sam imala temperaturu do 38,curenje nosa...nezz cime spustit temperaturu ako se unutra nesto dogada :O


Odgovorila sam ti na temi Split!!!

----------


## Sybila

Uzmi paracetamol i obvezno skidaj tenperaturu iznad 38! Imas neku virozu, tako temp ne skace od trudnoce, ali to ne znaci da nisi trudna.  :Smile:

----------


## luck

> Uzmi paracetamol i obvezno skidaj tenperaturu iznad 38! Imas neku virozu, tako temp ne skace od trudnoce, ali to ne znaci da nisi trudna.


 Iskreno se nadam da ne znaci..jos 4 dana do testa :/

----------


## CHIARA...

*Luck* sretno i javi nam veliku betu i plusic za 4 dana.  :Smile:

----------


## luck

> *Luck* sretno i javi nam veliku betu i plusic za 4 dana.


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Ja čekam 5.1. za prvi UZV u ovom ciklusu... Klomifeni se piju... Eto vrijedna sam od početka godine  :Cool: 
Sretno nam cure svima u ovoj godini  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

*Luck* - što kaže test?  :fige:

----------


## luck

> *Luck* - što kaže test?


Vise srece drugi put.. minus veliki..
Betu necu ni vaditi..samo da M sto prije dodje i idemo opeet!

----------


## MonaLi

Žao mi je  :Sad:  Ali možda je već idući ciklus dobitni  :Smile: 

Joj meni je tek 7 dana nakon uzimanja Utrića došla M, poludjela sam od čekanja.. :Rolling Eyes: 
Kad sam uzimala Duphastone čekala bi max 3 dana...

----------


## luck

Nadam se da je necu toliko cekati..

----------


## Munkica

Cure, žao mi je zbog svih minusa  :Sad: .
Meni je kasnila jedan dan. Prvi puta da sam se ponadala. Beta 2. Teta iz bolnice me morala tješiti kad sam počela tuliti ko kišna godina. Ovaj ciklus klomifena je gotov i sad čekamo konzultacije s doktorom za dva tjedna da vidimo koji je plan za dalje. Vjerojatno HSG pa ispočetka.

----------


## luck

> Cure, žao mi je zbog svih minusa .
> Meni je kasnila jedan dan. Prvi puta da sam se ponadala. Beta 2. Teta iz bolnice me morala tješiti kad sam počela tuliti ko kišna godina. Ovaj ciklus klomifena je gotov i sad čekamo konzultacije s doktorom za dva tjedna da vidimo koji je plan za dalje. Vjerojatno HSG pa ispočetka.


Drzi se!! Idemo dalje  :Kiss:

----------


## Munkica

Tnx! A ionako bas nemamo izbora  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Luck zao mi je zbog minusa. Munkica odradi HSG pa ces imati vece sanse za trudnocu. Ja cekam M i onda opet iznova sa inseminacijom.

----------


## luck

> Luck zao mi je zbog minusa. Munkica odradi HSG pa ces imati vece sanse za trudnocu. Ja cekam M i onda opet iznova sa inseminacijom.


Hvala Chiara..ja sam prosle god nakon HSG ostvarila trudnocu..doduse bila je biokemijska al bila je..najradije bi opet na HSG da mogu :/

----------


## Munkica

> Luck zao mi je zbog minusa. Munkica odradi HSG pa ces imati vece sanse za trudnocu. Ja cekam M i onda opet iznova sa inseminacijom.


Ti si prosla HSG, Chiara? Sretno s inseminacijom!

----------


## MonaLi

Luck - issss taj HSG je mene tolko bolio da ga ne bi prolazila opet, mislila sam da umirem tamo na stolu. A sve super prohodno!! Uffff! Ok jedino da mi netko garantira trudnoću nakon toga  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

> Ti si prosla HSG, Chiara? Sretno s inseminacijom!


Munkica prosla sam i bilo je bolno dok je trajao postupak. Kasnije me nista nije bolilo, samo je bilo malo sukrvice. Nama se nije desila trudnoca nakon toga, ali bar znamo da je prohodno.

----------


## sanjka

Mene nije bolilo.
Radila privatno sono hsg.
Sve prohodno.

Razlikuje se dosta dal se radi u bolnici ili privatno i dal je rtg ili uzv hsg.

----------


## MonaLi

> Mene nije bolilo.
> Radila privatno sono hsg.
> Sve prohodno.
> 
> Razlikuje se dosta dal se radi u bolnici ili privatno i dal je rtg ili uzv hsg.


Da, mene su u Petrovoj tražili baš RTG, iako su bili jako nježni i pažljivi bolilo je, ne znam o čemu ovisi? Jer neke ni RTG ne boli... ma... 
Ja sam se nadala da neće i kad je krenula bol...tko te pita? :D Ali dobro je što brzo prođe i odmah si ko nova  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

> Da, mene su u Petrovoj tražili baš RTG, iako su bili jako nježni i pažljivi bolilo je, ne znam o čemu ovisi? Jer neke ni RTG ne boli... ma... 
> Ja sam se nadala da neće i kad je krenula bol...tko te pita? :D Ali dobro je što brzo prođe i odmah si ko nova


Trazili su RTG jer misle da je pouzdanija.
To vrlo tko rijetko radi uopce danas jer je zastarila metoda. I oni je sami u Petrovoj ne rade a traze istu  :/
I jos zbog zracenja taj ciklus ne preporucuju aih.

Bol ti ovisi dosta jos i o samoj pripremi i svim instrumentima dok rade.

Znam da si se ti zalila i poslije da te je bolilo dosta.

----------


## MonaLi

Da da, taj dan i idući sam imala neku čudnu bol, kao jajnici...nemam pojma, ali to je krenulo tek navečer, valjda kad je popustio "koktel"! 
Ma joj, ne želim nikome to.

----------


## luck

> Luck - issss taj HSG je mene tolko bolio da ga ne bi prolazila opet, mislila sam da umirem tamo na stolu. A sve super prohodno!! Uffff! Ok jedino da mi netko garantira trudnoću nakon toga 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mene nije bolio isla sam privatno preko uzv su mi radili..i kod mene je sve bilo prohodno..ocito samo tad jer evo prosla godina iza te biokemijske pa se sve mislim da se zacepilo :D

----------


## MonaLi

Luck - ne mora značiti da se začepilo, mozda jednostavno treba vremena  :Smile:  barem znas da mozes ostati trudna i drz se toga  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

Ma znam sve nego se nekad pocnem zafrkavat na svoj racun u svemu ovome  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

I ja vec ludim, sad sam bila na prvom uzv ovaj ciklus i vidi neki ostatak žutog tijela. Eto uvijek druga priča :/ nadam se da ce u pon vidjeti i neke folikule i da to ne smeta puno. Ah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

> I ja vec ludim, sad sam bila na prvom uzv ovaj ciklus i vidi neki ostatak žutog tijela. Eto uvijek druga priča :/ nadam se da ce u pon vidjeti i neke folikule i da to ne smeta puno. Ah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sad vidim da nas dvije imamo isti potpis  :Sad:

----------


## MonaLi

Nema veze, sad ćemo mi zajedno po plusic. Ova godina je naša  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## antony34

MonaLi ispraznis inbox.

----------


## MonaLi

Jesam  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

> Nema veze, sad ćemo mi zajedno po plusic. Ova godina je naša 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Daaa  :grouphug:

----------


## luck

Evo da se javim..stigla vjestica idemo u novi postupak..jej,nisam je puno cekala  :Trči:

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam na 14.dc bila na UZV i nije bilo vodećeg folikula još... sutra idem opet (17.dc) i isto nemam neki filing dobar, ne osjetim jajnike ni ništa kao inače kad folikul raste  :Sad: 
Nakon Klomifena ovo me baš čudi... nadam se da će doći do ovulacije i da ćemo moći odraditi AIH ovaj ciklus...

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona nadam se da ce krenuti. Nisam bila na klomifenu nikada, ali sam mislila da s njima folikuli moraju narasti. Meni je prva fm u drugi utorak.

----------


## sljokicaa

MonaLi meni je tak jedan ciklus na klomifenu propao jer su krenula 4 folikula ali onda stala skroz. Iduci put mi je doktorica dala gonale jos nakon klomifena i onda sam dobila 1 lijepi folikul, ali nazalost nije uspjelo.
Drzim fige da se tebi ipak jedan ohrabri i naraste  :Smile: .

----------


## MonaLi

Joj cure hvala vam  :Smile:  nadam se da jos ima nade za ovaj ciklus, ne bi htjela da mi propadne ciklus bezveze.

Sljokica - ne znam zakaj meni ne daju gonale, hodočastim tamo i nista, samo me naruče opet.

Chiara - znaci za tjedan dana ili za 2? Ti trebas odmah na uzv kad krene ciklus jer si prošli put rano ovulirala  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Za tjedan dana-17.01. narucili su me 8dc, nadam se da nije prekasno.

----------


## Maci

..da vam se javim..rtg hsg napravila nije bolio..prvi aih odradila krajem 2015..2 ili 3 folikula, klomifen...imali 2 aih prije mj dana, klomifen, 1 folikul uz cistu od zutog tijela od ciklusa prije...sada planiramo 3 aih (femara, opet 1 folikul i stanjila mi endometrij, 9dc 16mm, endom.6mm), doktor planira insem.u sub..ali mislim se odustati...bolji mi endometrij bude u prirodnom ciklusu..

----------


## Vanilla

Evo, ovo je moje iskustvo od prije par mjeseci kad sam bila na posljednjoj, neuspješnoj, inseminaciji. Prije zadnjeg AIH pila sam Klomifen i dobila Ovitrelle. Nakon što sam uzela terapiju imala sam blago krvarenje, rekla sam to gin kad sam došla na folikulometriju, a ona mi je rekla da je sve to normalno. Napravila mi je AIH unatoč tome. Betu nisam ni dočekala jer sam počela strašno krvariti, iz mene su doslovno ispadali komadi nečega, završila sam na hitnoj gdje su mi rekli da mi je stijenka maternice potpuno oljuštena i da je to reakcija na Klomifen... Ja sam mislila da ću iskrvarit koliko je toga iz mene izašlo, smirilo se tek nakon terapije koju sam dobila. Žao mi je što nisam slušala samu sebe, znala sam da nešto nije u redu, a smatram da je moja gin. najzaslužnija za cijeli taj propust.

----------


## luck

MonaLi kakvo je bilo na fm?
Vanilla to je grozno iskustvo..ja sam bila 4 ciklusa na klomifenu i onda je moja doktorica rekla da nebi vise..u jednom od tih ciklusa sam imala biokemijsku t i isto tako grozno krvarenje,krvarila sam 11 dana. Kasnije su mi rekli da je moguce da se plod nije dobro zakacio jer klomifen stanji endometrij..sad idem na drugi aih ali sam na letrilanu..nije ni to bajan lijek al doktor kaze da je bolji izbor nego klomifen..

----------


## MonaLi

Luck - bilo je opet isto, jos uvijek nema folikula koji se izdvojio. Bezveze, moram opet u ponedjeljak ici...

Vanilla - grozno iskustvo, čudno je da si krvarila a da gin nije odmah reagirala...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

Joooj Mona bas mi je zao da se tako mucis..nadam se da ce biti u pon! Ja krecem sutra,9dc  :Trči:

----------


## luck

:balon:  :Cekam:  :balon: Jutro svima,kod mene endometrij 9mm trolinijski,desno vodeci folikul 18mm,veceras stoperica,inseminacija u utorak ujutro

----------


## sanjka

> Jutro svima,kod mene endometrij 9mm trolinijski,desno vodeci folikul 18mm,veceras stoperica,inseminacija u utorak ujutro


Jako dobro  :Wink:  

Sretno!!!!

----------


## luck

:Wink:  :Klap:  Hvala sanjka!

----------


## MonaLi

Luck - sretno  :Smile:  javljaj se kako ide  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

> Luck - sretno  javljaj se kako ide 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hvala!! Nadam se da ce se i tvoj folikul sutra ukazati!

----------


## MonaLi

Joj hvala ti, iako ne vjerujem da bude, nadam se i ja  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

Koji ti je dc?

----------


## MonaLi

Ufff danas je 20.dc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

:grouphug:  Meni moje jako rano a tvoje jako kasno..al nadam se da ce objema biti uspjesno !!!

----------


## MonaLi

Kod mene je pitanje hoće li opce doci do postupka :/ ali sretno nam  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

Nadam se da ipak hoce jer si rekla da se endometrij poceo debljati..neznam gdje ti ides al meni je moj doktor rekao da ne bi isao sa klomifenom iako sam i na njega imala dobre reakcije bas zbog stanjivanja endometrija..

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam u Petrovoj i kod mene je endometrij uvijek super, oko 12mm bude. Ali sad samo taj folikul nikako da se pojavi. Aaaaah! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

MonaLi jesi bila na fm?

----------


## MonaLi

Jesam, jos nista :/ vidit ćemo u cetvrtak, ako opet nista smišljamo sto dalje


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  pa jel imas manjih folikula?

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona  :Love:   tako sam i ja isla u 10mj bezveze na fm i onda dobila M 17DC zbog ciste. D a ti nije to zuto tijelo koje ona spominje mozda cista? Meni je sutra prva fm, frzite mi fige.  :Smile:  
Luck sretno sutra.

----------


## MonaLi

Luck - rekla je da imam puno manjih folikula, ali da je to normalno jer ja imam pcos

Chiara - da nisu mi nista spominjali cistu, valjda znaju razliku, ma ne kužim. Prekrižila sam ovaj ciklus pa kako bude.
Držim tebi fige  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

Hvala Chiara,također! MonaLi zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure dobro ste drzale fige jer je folikul vec narastao na 17mm. Ja vas napustam jer smo se ipak dogovorili za prirodni ivf u ovom ciklusu, a vama zelim svu srecu i da vam inseminacija uspije.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Omg Chiara, pa to je suuuuper vijest  :Smile:  kako to da ste se dog za IVF? Sad držim fige jos jače  :Smile:  javljaj nam novosti  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Uspjeli smo se dogovoriti tako jer svog mpo doktora nisam vidjela zadnjih par puta i danas kad sam ga napokon vidjela sam ga pitala da li bih mogla na ivf umjesto inseminacije jer sam vec prosla 2. Rekao je da moze i to je to. Reklo bi se tko pita ne skita. Naravno da cu vam se javiti.  :Smile:

----------


## luck

Sretno Chiara na Ivf! Ja sam jutros obavila inseminaciju i sad cekamo... :Cekam:

----------


## sanjka

> Sretno Chiara na Ivf! Ja sam jutros obavila inseminaciju i sad cekamo...


Luck ti si stop dobila na folikul od 18 mm?
Jel aih odradjen pod uzv??

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala *Luck*. Sretno i javi visoku betu za 2 tjedna.  :Smile:

----------


## luck

> Luck ti si stop dobila na folikul od 18 mm?
> Jel aih odradjen pod uzv??


Da..ujutro je bio 18mm a stopericu sam primila taj dan navecer u 20h..nije ni ovaj put bilo uzv prije..

----------


## luck

> Hvala *Luck*. Sretno i javi visoku betu za 2 tjedna.


Hvala  :Smile:  bojim se da radimo aih samo da ga odradimo al eto..

----------


## maca papucarica

> Luck ti si stop dobila na folikul od 18 mm?
> Jel aih odradjen pod uzv??


Voljela bih znati gdje se to Aih radi pod (ili direkt nakon?) uzv i sa kojom svrhom? Naravno, pod uvjetom da se pravovremeno koristi štoperica.

Luck, ne daj se obeshrabriti. Ako sam dobro shvatila, vi ste imali kratku trudnoću nakon tempiranih odnosa sa klomifenom? Nema razloga da vam inseminacija ne upali, ako bude sreće. Bojim se da faktor sreće ipak nažalost igra veliku ulogu u MPO.  :fige:

----------


## CHIARA...

Maco ja nisam dobila stopericu u svojim inseminacijama, ali uvijek sam prije inseminacije imala utz i nakon inseminacije nakon 2 dana da vidimo da li je folikul puknuo.

----------


## maca papucarica

To je pretpostavljam Rijeka?
Oni rade bez štoperice pa je onda i logično da provjeravaju uzv je li došlo do pucanja folikula.
U većini klinika na folikul od oko 18 mm ide lh test, pa ukoliko nije pozitivan štoperica i Aih nakon 36 h.

----------


## CHIARA...

Bravo za pogodak.  :Grin:  ja sad razmisljam kako da si u 22 sata dam stopericu. Kad pogledam tu debelu iglu, mislim da mi je bolje ici na hitnu.  :Shock:

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - Odi na hitnu, Tu štopericu koju ti dobivaš sam dobila i ja, i u guzu, pa mi je doktorica odmah rekla da ni ne pokušavam doma nego da dođem navečer na odjel. To ti je cas posla, nemoj se mučiti doma


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

> Voljela bih znati gdje se to Aih radi pod (ili direkt nakon?) uzv i sa kojom svrhom? Naravno, pod uvjetom da se pravovremeno koristi štoperica.
> 
> Luck, ne daj se obeshrabriti. Ako sam dobro shvatila, vi ste imali kratku trudnoću nakon tempiranih odnosa sa klomifenom? Nema razloga da vam inseminacija ne upali, ako bude sreće. Bojim se da faktor sreće ipak nažalost igra veliku ulogu u MPO.


Sestra mi je prosli put kad sam pitala rekla da nema potrebe za uzv,ovaj put sam vidjela da ga nece odraditi pa nisam ni pitala da ga rade..sta bude bude,ionako je sve vec bilo spremno za inseminaciju..
Da,imala sam biokemijsku sa 6+1 prosle godine..doduse na klomifen nisam nikad reagirala tako brzo sa velikim folikulom kao sad sa letrilanom pa me moja doktorica gledala svako 2 dana od 8dc..sad dodjem 9dc i vec je folikul 18mm pa ne cekaju nista nego primim stopericu..
Da..sreca...valjda cu je imat...

----------


## luck

> Maco ja nisam dobila stopericu u svojim inseminacijama, ali uvijek sam prije inseminacije imala utz i nakon inseminacije nakon 2 dana da vidimo da li je folikul puknuo.


Kad smo radili tempirane odnose bez stoperice isto sam isla dva dana nakon da vidimo jel puknuo folikul..sada nisam ni prvi aih nit su mu sada rekli da dodjem drugi dan...

----------


## sanjka

> Voljela bih znati gdje se to Aih radi pod (ili direkt nakon?) uzv i sa kojom svrhom? Naravno, pod uvjetom da se pravovremeno koristi štoperica.
> 
> Luck, ne daj se obeshrabriti. Ako sam dobro shvatila, vi ste imali kratku trudnoću nakon tempiranih odnosa sa klomifenom? Nema razloga da vam inseminacija ne upali, ako bude sreće. Bojim se da faktor sreće ipak nažalost igra veliku ulogu u MPO.


Evo ima ovdje par primjera 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/32038-A...spje%C5%A1nost

----------


## luck

Sanjka,ja bi volila da su odradili uzv al nisam se kasnije htjela zamarat s tim jesu li ga trebali odradit il ne..valjda znaju sta rade..jer meni su i prosli put i sada rekli da je inseminacija zamjena za odnos s tim da se zaobilazi cervikalni faktor..oba puta su nam rekli kod kuce ponoviti odnos dan iza inseminacije..mislim da mi je najvaznije da sam primila stopericu jer mi je ovulacija uvijek upitna..

----------


## maca papucarica

> Evo ima ovdje par primjera 
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/32038-A...spje%C5%A1nost


Misliš na post/ove iz 2008?
Stvarno bih voljela pročitati koja bi bila svrha uzv  prije same inseminacije nakon što je za ovulaciju korišten Bhcg kao okidač.

----------


## sljokicaa

Koliko sam ja shvatila oni gledaju na uzv prije inseminacije da vide da je fulikul dovoljno narastao i da budu sigurni da je pred pucanje.
Na 18mm su mi dali štopericu da uzmem navečer uz izračun da je inseminacija bude 36 sati poslije. I na tom uzv je onda doktorica komentirala kako je super folikul narastao da je to to sad. Nakon inseminacije mi nisu ništa gledali, nego samo 14 dana kasnije rekli test da napravim i da uzimam bilo koje vitamine s folnom.

----------


## sara79

Pozdrav cure...dugo me nije bilo.

Meni su inseminacije i u hr i van hr odradjene iskljucivo pod uzv.
Posto sam sad procitala na Ceskoj temi da cura radi reklame nece pisati ime klinike u kojoj je ostvarena trudnoca a dr. P ju htio poslati na donaciju prije dobitnog, drzat cu se toga jer ne znam mozda su neka nova pravila foruma jer dugo me nije bilo.

Koliko mi je poznato dr. A voli odraditi aih odmah nakon samog pucanja folikula a dr. R prije samog pucanja pa im je potrebno prije samog aih odraditi uzv a oba dr koriste stop injekcije.
Vrlo bitan je i endometrij koji treba biti trolinijski, opet treba uzv.

Kod mene osobno su odradjene dvije inseminacije u jednom danu...(ujutro i uvecer) jedna prije pucanja a druga nakon pucanja folikula.
Dakle naravno sve uz uzv, primila stop.

Sve cesce cujem da dr. L radi transfer bez uzv a doslovno svi ti isti mpo dr kazu da je bolje da vide di su ispustili embrij jer sami vole birati mjesto i to sve mi gledamo zajedno s njima na uzv pa mi zbilja nije jasno sto dr. L glumi.

Da po meni apsolutno treba raditi uzv prije inseminacije a za et necu niti pisati. 

Sretno cure svima  :Kiss:

----------


## luck

Cure,koliko ste jake vrtoglavice imale od utrica..ja inace nisam imala neke jake kad bi ih uzela oralno al danas me bas osamutilo pa nezz jel to ok..

----------


## MonaLi

Ja nisam imala vrtoglavice, ali ja sam ih stavljala vaginalno. Zasto ih uzimaš oralno?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

Rekli su mi oralno ako cu imati ili sam imala odnos tih 8 sati..a i nekad nisam u prilici odlezati onih pola sata iza stavljanja vaginalno pa je popijem..

----------


## MonaLi

Da nuspojave su puno jače ako se uzima oralno, to sam čitala negdje... pa pretpostavljam da su i vrtoglavice normalne :/
Ja bi na tvom mjestu ipak vaginalno to stavljala... ima bolje djelovanje, a imala odnos ili ne nutra je sve puno i par dana nakon uzimanja, tako bar kod mene... ne sviđa mi se taj utrogestan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

Da..puno je uzimala oralno il stavljala vaginalno,isto imam jaki iscjedak..tako da znam kako ti je,nevolim ga ni ja nimalo..

----------


## Greys

Pozdrav svima  :Smile: 

Evo još jedne među vama koja pokušava dobiti bebu. Čitam vas već duže vrijeme, a pošto smo ovaj tjedan obavili svoju prvu inseminaciju, odlučila sam se javiti. 
Inače, nemamo neku posebnu dijagnozu, barem sam si ja to tako posložila u glavi. Ja imam endometriom 14mm, a MM je prošle godine imao asthenotheratozoospermiu, a dva mjeseca poslije normozoospermiu. Moj TSH je bio 2,70, pa sam ga uz pomoć Eutiroxa spustila na 1,76. U pon 23.1. smo imali inseminaciju i sve je prošlo ok. Dobila utrogeston 3x2 i to je to. Nije da imam neka prevelika očekivanja, svjesna sam uspješnosti AIH-a. Al, eto, od nekud se moralo krenuti. 
Zapravo imam jedno poprilično glupo pitanje. Vi koje ste bile na inseminaciji u Petrovoj, jeste li dobile otpusno pismo? Ja sam kod prof. Šprem, i kad je sve obavljeno, vratila mi je sve moje nalaze, uključujući i onaj na koji je kemijskom pisala folikulometrije i dan kada je obavljena inseminacija, te jedan sa utrogestanom i javljanjem nakon 14 dana. Meni smotanoj i zbunjenoj od cijele situacije nije palo na pamet otići kod med.sestre pitati jel trebam još išta....
Oprostite na prvom dugačkom postu.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav Greys  :Smile:  prije svega sretno  :Wink: 
Joj i ja sam kod Šprem, tamo sam se svađala prošli put oko otpusnog pisma, rekla sam im da mi daju bilo kakvu potvrdu da sam taj dan bila na AIH-u i nisu mi htjeli dati ni jedan moj papir. Kako to da su to dali sve papire? Meni su rekli da to stoji kod njih za iduci put kao ako ce trebati. 
I onda nakon 2 sata muke tamo mi je onaj mladi njen doktor/brat kaj god napisao otpusno pismo. Meni je trebalo da mi moja gin da bolovanje za taj dan. Bas su me naživcirali tamo, kao "di bi mi stigli kad bi svakome odmah davali otpusno pismo" jos joj ja kažem "ne treba otpusno, napišite na papir običan i lupite žig" ma joj... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

*Greys* dobrodosla na forum. Nisam u Petrovoj, ali sam svaki put nakon AIH-a dobivala papir na kojem je pisao datum kad je bio postupak, terapija (duphaston) i datum kad se vadi beta.
*Luck* sutra vadis betu? Sretno.
*Mona* jel stigla M?

----------


## luck

Greys dobrodosla i sretno! Ja sam obavila dvije inseminacije (doduse privatno) i isto sam oba puta dobila nalaz sta i kako..
Chiara hvala sto pratis..da sutra je 14 dan al necu vaditi betu nego radim test..nisam mogla cekati pa sam jucer piskila jedan koji je bio negativan pa ne ocekujem ni sutra drugaciji rezultat..al vidit cemo

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - jos cekam glupu M, uvijek isti problem kod mene. U kojoj si ti fazi?

Luck - sretno sutra, javi rezultat  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara - jos cekam glupu M, uvijek isti problem kod mene. U kojoj si ti fazi?


I ja jos cekam. Nadala sam se da ce ranije doci jer su cure pisale da nakon punkcije zna doci ranije M s obzirom da nema podrske zutog tijela.
Luck sretno i da testic pokaze + .  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Joj kod mene bez žutog tijela uvijek kasni... koji ti je dc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

21 DC, O je bila 10 DC. Nadajmo se da ce ubrzo doci.

----------


## luck

Jutro cure..kod nas opet minus  :Sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Jutro cure..kod nas opet minus


*Luck* zao mi je.  :Sad:   Sta ste dalje planirali opet inseminaciju ili?

----------


## luck

Neznamo jos..doktor mi se ne javlja pa cemo vidit sta ce on rec..mi smo planirali 3 inseminacije tako da bi to bilo onda jos jednom

----------


## CHIARA...

A vi idete privatno? Ja da sebi placam, radije bih isla na ivf nego inseminaciju, ali to je samo moje misljenje.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

*Luck* - žao mi je  :Sad:  Držim fige za idući ciklus...

----------


## luck

> A vi idete privatno? Ja da sebi placam, radije bih isla na ivf nego inseminaciju, ali to je samo moje misljenje.


Isla bi i ja na ivf al nemogu ga platit trenutno  :Sad: 
Hvala MonaLi  :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

Luck, a da probas ivf odraditi preko HZZO-a?

----------


## zrinkica

Ja sam u petrovoj kod prof Pavičić i svaki put smo odmah nakon postupka dobili otpusno pismo bez ikakvih problema. Ja danas krećem s pikanjem.  :Klap:

----------


## luck

> Luck, a da probas ivf odraditi preko HZZO-a?


To i planiramo ali kad odradimo jos ovaj jedan AIH tako da znamo da smo inseminacijama probali i s njima zavrsili..
Zrinkica sretno!

----------


## zrinkica

Hvala

----------


## MonaLi

*zrinkica* - znači ipak je moguće dobiti otpusno odmah, joj kako to sve očito ovisi o doktoru...

----------


## CHIARA...

*Luck* moze li se znati cijena inseminacije kad se radi privatno. Moze i na pp.

----------


## zrinkica

Meni je jednom radila aih šprem,  moram priznati stvarno je bila super, niti osjetila nisam. I isto sam odmah dobila otpusno.

----------


## Greys

Bok curke, nikako da vam se javim. Prije nego ste mi odgovorile, ja poslala MM do Petrove. I tamo su mu rekli, da tko zna kada ću dobiti otpusno pismo, jer ne ide to baš tako.  :Smile:  a dobro, nema veze, nek sam ja to provjerila. 
Danas mi je 9. dan od inseminacije... Ne znam što bih uopće rekla o simptomima... osim da ih imam navecer. Osjetljive grudi za poluditi, temperatura 37-37,2 i nesanica... (noćas sam zaspala u 3  :Mad:   Preko dana nista...tako da ja to sve pripisujem utrićima i čekam nedjelju za vađenje bete da sam mirna. Što mislite kad bih mogla napraviti test prije čisto da se pripremim na negativnu betu?
Kako ste vi?

----------


## MonaLi

*Chiara* - znam da nisi mene pitala ali recimo kod Škvorca je AIH 1900kn, plus FM odvojeno... Ima cjenik na netu za sav MPO.

*zrinkica* - ma meni je Šprem dobra doktorica, na početku mi se nije svidjela ali sada je ok, a drugi put ću nju tražiti otpusno, prošli put je ona otišla a ja sam ležala na stolu, i kasnije me sestra otkantala...

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala *Mona*. *Luck* mi je poslala pp.  :Smile:  Ima li novosti kod tebe. Kod mene jos nista...

----------


## MonaLi

*Greys* - držim fige... da to sve može biti od utrića, ali i ne mora  :Smile:  Šansa postoji i samo pozitivno. Ja sam prošli put radila test na 12.dc, dobila minus i mirno čekala negativnu betu... ali mislim da ću idući put na 13.dc odmah betu izvaditi i mir :D

*Chiara* - ni kod mene ništa, još uvijek čekam M, prestao me i trbuh boljeti i sve, ne kužim :/

----------


## CHIARA...

Meni je sutra 14 dpo i nadam se da ce M uskoro. Mene zanima kako to da netko dobije 3x2 utrogestana, a ja sam dobila nakon svakog postupka 2x1 duphaston. Ipak je razlika između 2 ili 6 tableta ogromna.  :Unsure:

----------


## red pepper

Jer kod inseminacije zuto tijelo normalno obavlja funkciju i dodatni progesteron je samo reda radi za slucaj da zena recimo ima manjak progesterona sama po sebi...a kod ivf-a je drugacije i zuto tijelo ne obavlja kako treba funkciju pa je potreban konkretan nadomjestak...u inseminaciji nekad ni ne daju nista,sve zavisi od doktora.

----------


## CHIARA...

Evo *Greys* je par postova iznad napisala da je bila na inseminaciji i dobila utrogestan 3x2. Ja sam i u tempiranim odnosima nakon O (sto smo potvrdili fm) dobivala 2x1 duphaston jer mi se znalo desavati da imam smeđi iscjedak prije i poslije M. Tada mi je dr V rekao da imam manjak progesterona.

----------


## luck

> *Chiara* - znam da nisi mene pitala ali recimo kod Škvorca je AIH 1900kn, plus FM odvojeno... Ima cjenik na netu za sav MPO.
> 
> *zrinkica* - ma meni je Šprem dobra doktorica, na početku mi se nije svidjela ali sada je ok, a drugi put ću nju tražiti otpusno, prošli put je ona otišla a ja sam ležala na stolu, i kasnije me sestra otkantala...


Tila sam komentirat ove cijene,nisam znala jel smijemo javno al evo sad kad si ti napisala i ja cu..ja placam u splitu privatno u Cita 1500kn inseminacije s tim da je u to ukljuceno sve i fm i stoperica..samo stimulaciju platim posebno tj 100kn. Nisu mi jasne tolike razlike sa poliklinikama u Zg jer sam u jednoj na internet stranici vidila da je inseminacija 2500kn..

----------


## luck

> Evo *Greys* je par postova iznad napisala da je bila na inseminaciji i dobila utrogestan 3x2. Ja sam i u tempiranim odnosima nakon O (sto smo potvrdili fm) dobivala 2x1 duphaston jer mi se znalo desavati da imam smeđi iscjedak prije i poslije M. Tada mi je dr V rekao da imam manjak progesterona.


Ja sam isto dobila nakon inseminacije utrogestan 3x1 ali opet sam u menstruaciji iza imala 2-3 dana smedeg do crnog iscjetka poslije M..pa se pitam zar je i uz utrogestan opet falilo progesterona il je taj iscjedak zbog neceg drugog?!

----------


## MonaLi

*Luck* - nisam sigurna za Škvorca ali možda je i kod njega uključena FM, to bi bilo super. A on ti je u Samoboru  ne u Zg, pa možda zato ima nižu cijenu, ostali koji su ZG drže cijenu oko 2500kn. nažalost dosta toga u Zg plaćamo skuplje koliko sam skužila.

*Chiara* - da i ja sam isto u AIH-u dobila 3x2 Utrogestana, ali to je previše, drugi put ću manje uzimati, nema potrebe za toliko...

----------


## luck

Mona al ako ti doktor napise 3x2 kako uzimati manje? Ja se sve mislim da on zna koliko treba il oni to daju po svojoj nekoj spranci?

----------


## CHIARA...

Najbolje piti onako kako ti napise. Ipak su oni strucniji u tome od nas.  :Bouncing:

----------


## MonaLi

U Petrovoj svi dobiju isti papir na kojem piše Utrogestan 3x2, znači imaju sestre hrpu tih papirića već spremnih sa uputama i samo ti daju na odlasku.  Oni smatraju da nikad nije previše progesterona, što je istina ali ja ih teže podnosim i drugi put ću samo navečer i ujutro stavljati.. Jer meni odmah nakon ovulacije već skoči temperatura, prije prvog Utrića, tako da mislim da nemam problema s tim inače.

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja dobijem papir odmah nakon inseminacije koji mpo doktor tipka dok ja lezim onih 15 min. Znaci za svakog se posebno pise terapija.  :Yes:

----------


## MonaLi

Ma to je ok, ali glupo je da sve ovisi o doktoru, mislim da nema on na temelju čega meni dati više nego nekom drugom. Koliko sam skužila jedan doktor svima daje jedno dok drugi drugo i to na temelju ničega...  Isto kao i sa Duphastonima za izazivanje M, neko pije 10 dana po 3, netko 7 dana po dvije itd. Ali isti doktor uvijek kaže isto...

----------


## luck

Pozdrav curke..nesto ste se usutile pa evo moja obavijest..u subotu prva fm 3.pokusaj AIH..vcrs zadnji letrilan..kakva je kod vas situacija?

----------


## CHIARA...

Luck i meni je prva fm u subotu, 2 pokusaj ivf-a.

----------


## luck

Sretno Chiara! Da bude veliki +

----------


## CHIARA...

Luck hvala. Sretno i tebi.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Ja jos cekam mengu, vec 15 dana od zadnjeg duphastona. Spremna sam za ludnicu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

*Mona* jesi razmisljala sta ces dalje? Bas ti je sa zadnjim ciklusom lose krenulo.  :Sad:

----------


## MonaLi

*Chiara* - razmišljala sam i odlučila čekati, jer može svaki tren krenuti a da sad opet počnem nekaj piti ko zna koliko ću čekati... Ne znam, nisam pametna, samo nervozna i na rubu suza već 3 dana... Svaki put kad odem na wc suze mi krenu jer nema M, već sam očajna.

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona to ti vjerujem. Meni je proslo 17 dana od punkcije i dobila 18-i dan i vec sam bila luda sto M nema i sto se ne mogu naruciti. Samo se mozemo nadati da ce ti sto prije doci...

----------


## MonaLi

E da, sad zamisli da si čekala još 15 dana duže... izludila bi ko ja. A da, pokušavam se kulirati... ali ne mogu.

----------


## CHIARA...

**, *Mona* krecemo u nove pobjede...

----------


## MonaLi

Tako je, krenula menga a ja nastavljam bez stimulacije ovaj mjesec.  :Rolling Eyes:  Još nisam sigurna jel to pametno ali eto... tako je  :Smile: 
U kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## CHIARA...

U fazi da cekam prvu fm koja je sutra, tj 6DC. Nadam se da cu do 21.02. nesto rijesiti, barem punkciju jer moj mpo doktor odlazi u drugu kliniku.  :Sad:

----------


## MonaLi

Ja tek 20.2. idem na prvu FM u Petrovu a 21.2. sam se sad naručila kod Škvorca za konzultacije i pregled. Pa me baš zanima što ćemo se dogovoriti  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Ma bit ce sve u redu, vidjet ces. Samo se nadam da ces imati ovulaciju u ovoj prirodnoj inseminaciji.

----------


## MonaLi

Da, to je malo riskantno ali moguće  :Smile:

----------


## luck

> **, *Mona* krecemo u nove pobjede...


Sretno cure!! ~~~~~~~ ajmo za inat sve tri imat +  :grouphug:

----------


## MonaLi

*Luck* - ajdeeeeeeee... dogovoreno  :utezi:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Sretno cure!! ~~~~~~~ ajmo za inat sve tri imat +


 :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## luck

Uh uh sad sam uzbudena jakoo  :Trči:

----------


## luck

Evo mene sa prve fm,endometrij 7mm,lijevo dva folikula jedan 16mm drugi malo manji..stopericu cu uzet sutra navecer a inseminacija mi je u utorak ujutro  :Smile:  valentinovo  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Ajme sve zvuci odlično, endometrij ce se jos lijepo zadebljati i sve 5  :Smile:  držim figeeee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

Hvala ti Mona! Mene tjesi sto su ovaj put dva..dosad uvijek samo jedan..Chiara jesi ti bila na fm?

----------


## CHIARA...

Curke evo i mene sa fm. Meni je danas 6 DC, folikul/i 13mm. Mislimo da ce u ponedjeljak stoperica, a u srijedu punkcija. Ovaj put ICSI pa se nadamo da ce se oploditi. Dr je vidio kod mene 2 folikula jedan preko drugoga, ali misli da ce ostati samo 1 za punkciju.  :Confused:

----------


## luck

Jel ides ponovno na fm prije stoperice? 6dc 13mm je dobro,meni je danas 9dc pa je 16mm..narast ce njih jos do pon!

----------


## CHIARA...

Nece vise folikula narasti jer nisam pod lijekovima nego prirodno. A ova 2 folikula ce biti 16-17mm. U ponedjeljak opet fm i valjda stoperica u 10 navecer ako sve bude u redu.

----------


## luck

Pa ajde u pon ces znat vise kad opet vidis na uzv kakva je situacija! Bolje jedan nego nijedan! A imas dva,nemora znacit da ce bit samo jedan za punkciju,samo pozitivno ~~~~~

----------


## CHIARA...

Pretpostavljam da ce se 1 izdvojiti od ova 2 i da ce tog punktirati.

----------


## luck

Ja sam pitala doktora ako sad ne uspijemo za prirodni ivf al on kaze da bi on radije isao sa klasicnim al blagi stimulirani..pa cemo vidit..nadam se da nam nece trebat! A nadam se i da ce taj tvoj jedan bit vrijedan

----------


## nivesa

Evo prijavljujem se i ja kod vas. Prvi aih obavljen jucer. A sad samo cekanje...

----------


## luck

Nivesa gdje si radila aih? Kakvo je bilo stanje i jesi li isla prije inseminacije na uzv? Sretno i da ugledas + za 14 dana!

----------


## CHIARA...

Nivesa sretno.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Nivesa - sretnooooo  :Smile: 

Chiara - držim fige za oba folikula ali ako nista i jedan je dovoljan  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Bila bih ja sretna da samo dođe do transfera, nebitno da li je 1 ili 2 stanice.  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## MonaLi

Ma bude, držat ćemo fige i za oplodnju  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nivesa

> Nivesa gdje si radila aih? Kakvo je bilo stanje i jesi li isla prije inseminacije na uzv? Sretno i da ugledas + za 14 dana!


U Vinogradsku. Endometrij malo slab ali evo me na 3x1 Estrofemu.
Folikul na lijevom jajniku na dan stoperice cca 19 ako se ne varam (nije mi dr zapisao) 
Nisu mi prije same inseminacije radili uzv....

----------


## nivesa

Hvala cure. Ne polazem neke nade u aih...ali nikad ne znas. Mozda se desi cudo.

----------


## Inesz

Nivesa :Heart:  sretno!

----------


## nivesa

Hvala Inesz [emoji8]

----------


## luck

Moze jedno pitanje? Jel se uvijek drzite toga da nema odnosa dan dva prije inseminacije?

----------


## MonaLi

Meni su nakon AiH-a rekli da moramo imati odnos taj dan obavezno i iduće jutro... tako smo i napravili. A nakon toga me bolilo dosta dole pa nisam imala volje par dana


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

Znam za poslije..pitam za prije..

----------


## MonaLi

Haha krivo sam vidla  :Smile:  
pa mi se sexnemo 3 dana prije i onda vise ne, i spermio je uvijek odličan. E sad jel do toga ili ne ne znam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

*Chiara* -jesi danas išla na UZV? Kakva je situacija?

----------


## CHIARA...

Situacija je takva da cu veceras primiti stopericu i u srijedu ujutro je punkcija. Folikuli 19 i 15 mm.

----------


## MonaLi

Odlično, znači oba će vaditi jel?  :Klap:

----------


## CHIARA...

A rekao je da hoce. Mora sve punktirati da ne bi otislo u cistu. Prosli put sam dobila stopericu na 17 mm, a ovaj put na 19 mm pa ne znam da li ce taj folikul izdrzati do punkcije.  :Raspa:

----------


## nivesa

Chiara ides na ivf? 
Koliko puta si isla na aih?

----------


## MonaLi

*Chiara*  - ma odlično, i sa 19mm je ok, nemoj brinuti  :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara ides na ivf? 
> Koliko puta si isla na aih?


Ovo mi je 2 ivf. Imala sam 2 inseminacije.
Mona ma ne zabrinjavam se previse jer ako ne uspije, mogu na stimulirani.

----------


## MonaLi

> Ovo mi je 2 ivf. Imala sam 2 inseminacije.
> Mona ma ne zabrinjavam se previse jer ako ne uspije, mogu na stimulirani.


Ako će ti se obje oploditi onda si odradila u prirodnom kao neke u stimuliranom :D

----------


## CHIARA...

Da.  :Grin:  Prosla punkcija mi je bila super. A sad ce me 2 puta punktirati. Popit cu si nesto za bolove pa ce biti ok. I najgore je sto je sutra Valentinovo, a mi se samo smijemo gledati.  :Love: 
Luck sutra ti je inseminacija?  :Smile:

----------


## luck

Chiara pa to je super!!! Da..meni je sutra ujutro inseminacija,sinoc sam se bocnula oko 20h..nemam jos nikakvih bolova obicno me navecer pocnh boluckat jajnici..i mene smeta to gledanje,nisam vidjela muza vec 4 dana i veceras stize k meni u Split i moram ga samo gledati  :Sad:  sretno na punkciji i da se oplode obe!!

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala. Sretno na inseminaciji i javi se.  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Sretno luck!

----------


## MonaLi

Sretno  :Smile:  javi kak je prošlo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja se upravo vracam sa ginekologije. Dobila sam stopericu i sad mogu ici spavati. Danas sam bas nekako umorna. I primjetila sam na dnevnom ulosku full puno sluzi. Plodni dani su tu.  :Smile:

----------


## luck

Obavili..ovaj put me nekako najjace bolilo..lijevi jajnik me cijelo jutro bas probada..imali smo 7.5milijuna nakon obrade..doktor nije bio bas najsretniji..

----------


## luck

I hvala vam na podrsci! Chiara sretno sutra! ~~~~~~~

----------


## CHIARA...

Zasto doktor nije bio najsretniji? Koja vam je dijagnoza spermiograma?

----------


## luck

Normo je uvijek..al danas je nakon obrade bio oligo

----------


## CHIARA...

I nama je normo. S tim barem nismo imali problema. Zato nas i cudi da se zadnji put nije js oplodila.

----------


## MonaLi

*Chiara* - držim fige danas... javi se kad završiš... odmah  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> *Chiara* - držim fige danas... javi se kad završiš... odmah


Evo me odmah.  :Laughing: 
Imamo stanicu. Na kraju je punktirao 1 folikul, a onaj manji nije. Tako je rekao. Sad ne znam da li je vidio da je premali folikul ostao ili nije htio riskirati, mozda je stanica nezrela, ne znam.

----------


## MonaLi

Odličnooooo!!!!!! Držim fige da se oplodi, a trebala bi uz ICSI, kad ćeš znati?

----------


## CHIARA...

U subotu. Jos je danas doktor rekao da ICSI nije garancija da ce se oploditi iako bi trebalo. I trebalo je i zadnji put pa je rekao da je to tako mozda slucajnost, a mozda si nismo kompatibilni i sad sam se ja rastuzila, nemam pojma koji mi je klinac.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MonaLi

Ma nemoj sada o tome, općenito je uspješnost prirodnog IVF-a mala, a opet možda je baš uspiju oploditi i sve bude super. 
Nemoj tako daleko ići sa analizama, jer realno kod svakog je sve to moguće, nema potrebe još za panikom, ajde da si prošla 10 postupaka pa je sad to upitno ali ovo je tek 2.js, neke žene u jednom postupku imaju po 15 js pa se 4-5 oplodi, samo polako...

----------


## luck

:fige:  :fige:  Sretno Chiara!!

----------


## CHIARA...

*Luck* kako si danas? Jel te jos boli?
*Mona* cekamo ponedjeljak?

----------


## luck

Helloo,ne boli,bolilo me samo u utorak..nije ni jucer..i tebi jos sutra  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Najgore je cekati. Ali nekako cemo izgurati do subote. Ako nista, onda me iduci mjesec ceka stimulacija, a toga me je tek strah. Ne znam kako cu ja to sama sebi davati.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MonaLi

*Chiara* - da da čekam ponedjeljak i jako sam nervozna, baš me strah da mi kaže opet da nema ništa  :Crying or Very sad: 
Joj i mene strah tog pikanja, ja se bojim igle, pitat ću sestru od doktora opće prakse dal bi me piknula svaki dan, možda kaže da.

----------


## CHIARA...

To sam i ja razmisljala, ali cak i da pristane, mogla bi svaki drugi dan tako. Oni rade dan ujutro, dan popodne pa je to nezgodno. A sta onda kad je vikend?

----------


## luck

A ja cekam do 28.  :Undecided:  mene bockanja nije strah,stopericu dajem sama ali znam da kod moje soc ginekologice dolaze cure koje nemogu same i sestra ih bocne nije joj problem..mislim da ti nece reci ne!

----------


## luck

Chiara jel se i ti bojis? Ako nisi zamoli je prvi put da ti pokaze kako ces jer to nisu neke strasne igle,ajde cure ako mozemo proci punkciju i sve to onda mozemo i malo bockanja..razumijem ako se neko boji igle to je druga stvar (jer Mm se boji)..

----------


## CHIARA...

Nije da se bojim nego mislim da cu nesto zeznuti tj da se necu dobro piknuti ili da ce mi ostati lijeka u injekciji. Toga me je strah.

----------


## MonaLi

Ja bježim od igle i kad vadim krv doslovno me dvije osobe moraju držati, ne pretjerujem :/ A dragi je još gori tako da njemu ne bi davala iglu  :Rolling Eyes:  Moja sestra od gin je grozna, ta me ni ne pogleda kad joj dođem, ali nekog ću nažicati, bar par puta da vidim kako ide...

----------


## luck

Ajoj MonaLi to je vec druga prica..ja sam inace zdravstvene struke pa imam par prijateljica koje su med sestre tako da uvijek mogu njih zamolit..nadam se da cete i vi curke naci nekog ili se odvaziti same..zapravo ne! Nadam se da vam to uopce nece ni trebat,nezz zasto se uopce zabrinjavamo oko toga!! Pa ovaj ciklus nam je dobitan!!  :grouphug:

----------


## MonaLi

Luck - E pa da, imas pravo... nece ni doci do pikanja. Nema brige onda, samo cekamo pluseke sada  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

*Chiara??*

----------


## CHIARA...

> *Chiara??*


Transfer je obavljen. Stanica je bila zrela i lijepo se dijeli.  :Smile:

----------


## luck

:Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  drzim  :fige: !!!

----------


## CHIARA...

Pitanjce, da li koja od vas koristi utrogestan?

----------


## luck

Ja! 3x1..sto?

----------


## CHIARA...

Dobila sam 3x2. 2 mi je doktor stavio na transferu, druge 2 sam maloprije i zadnje 2 cu u 8 navecer. Jel bitno da prođe 8 sati-npr u 8,16,24 sata? I nekako mi se cini da ne mogu duboko ugurati tabletice, strah me da ne ispadnu. Mogu li se piti?

----------


## luck

Mogu se i piti ali meni su rekli bolje vaginalno ako si u prilici..obzirom da sam na bolovanju ja ih stavljam vaginalno..bas ako moram popijem..i da,uzimam ih svakih 8h,pola sata gore dolje ne igra ulogu..ja uguram srednjim prstom,stavim svaki put rukavicu jednokratnu,tako i provjerim cerviks..prosla dva puta sam po njemu skuzila da nismo uspjeli..i obavezno pola sata odlezim nakon stavljanja..a ono sto kasnije iscuri iscuri bitno da se tableta rastopi..

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - držim figeeeeee  :Smile:  nadam se da ces imati visoku betu. Ja sam koristila utrogestan i mrzila ga, ali moraš ga stavljati vaginalno jer bolje djeluje, tak su meni rekli. Mene je smetali stavljat ga na poslu ali posto si doma budeš nekako. Pola sata nakon stavljanja lezi i to je to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Ok cure. Do sada sam koristila samo duphaston. *Mona* sad drzimo fige za tebe.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Nista kod mene opet   :Sad:  11.dc jos nema folikula


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

A joj *Mona*. Bas mi je zao.  :Sad:   Sad ti vise ne moze nista dati za rast folikula?

----------


## MonaLi

Ne, rekla je da dođem u cetvrtak, sutra idem kod Škvorca pa cu vidit sto on predlaže. Bas grozan dan, muka mi je vise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

> Nista kod mene opet   11.dc jos nema folikula
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ovaj ciklus si bez klomifena?

----------


## CHIARA...

:Sad:  Tako smo nesto i pretpostavili da bi se moglo desiti. Nadam se da ce Skvorc biti pametniji od nje.

----------


## luck

Mona zao mi je! Sretno sutra kod Skvorca! Nedaj se nije jos nista gotovo  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Bubekica - da ovaj ciklus je bez stimulacije ali prije sam jednom ovulirala ciklus nakon klomifena pa sam se nadala da cu i sada.

Hvala cure, ali i Škvorc ce vjerojatno htjeti da prvo odradim sve Aih-e, a ja cu izluditi do tada jer od početka 12.mj sam odradila samo jedan a 2 su propala...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

mozda je 11dc rano. meni su recimo zadnjih par mj. ovulacije cca 30dc...
kad ti je bila O taj ciklus nakon klomifena?

----------


## MonaLi

Joj to je bilo prije 6-7 mj pa se ne sjećam ali recimo zadnji AIH mi je bio na 20.dc, jesu malo kasnije ovulacije ali uvijek se u ovo vrijeme izdvojio folikul. 
Kužiš tak smo prošli ciklus mislili bit ce kasnija O i otišlo vrijeme i nista. Ako se do četvrtka nista ne pojavi Počet cu sa Duphastonom ha?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

a valjda duphaston, da. javim ti se u inbox da tu na offtopicarim.

----------


## CHIARA...

*Luck* kad vadis betu?  :Smile:

----------


## luck

:scared:  Jos 7 dana do testa..u utorak  :Cekam:  
Kako se ti osjecas?

----------


## CHIARA...

Dobro se osjecam. Nesto me probada danas u jajnicima, ali valjda to tako mora biti... Jesi nestrpljiva? Meni sporo dani prolaze.

----------


## luck

Ja jutros nakon budenja kihnem u krevetu i lijevi jajnik me taako zabolio  :Confused:  nestrpljiva jesam..sporo prolaze dani i meni..al nemam neki dobar feeling..vidit cemo

----------


## CHIARA...

> Ja jutros nakon budenja kihnem u krevetu i lijevi jajnik me taako zabolio  nestrpljiva jesam..sporo prolaze dani i meni..al nemam neki dobar feeling..vidit cemo


Drzim ti fige da bude plusic i velika beta za tjedan dana.  :fige:

----------


## luck

Hvala, i ja tebi za plusic za malo vise od tjedan dana  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Cure i ja vam držim fige  :grouphug:

----------


## luck

Hvala Mona, i ja tebi drzim fige za lijepi folikul sutra  :Kiss:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Mona*  :grouphug:  ~~~~~~ za folikul i da odradis ovaj AIH u Petrovoj i ako slucajno ne upali, drugi mjesec na IVF kod Skvorca.

----------


## MonaLi

Hehe hvala curke  :Kiss: 
Iako Chiara sigurno necu kod Škvorca odmah na IVF, moram jos taj ciklus aih odraditi... tak je reko ali ok samo nek se nesto događa  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

*Nivesa*, *Luck* kad radite testice?  :fige: 
*Mona* cekamo te s vijestima...

----------


## luck

Jutro cure..ja jutros "gorim",vruce mi je,znojim se i bez icega na sebi,cicke su jaako napuhane i bolne..test u utorak  :Kiss:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Luck* i ja sam se nocas probudila mokra. I onda sam jos isla pisati iako sam pisala 2 sata prije toga. I jutros kad sam se probudila, opet mi je vruce. A brzo ce utorak pa cemo se veseliti s tobom.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Cure, kod mene nista, moram opet u ponedjeljak na uzv ali mislim da cu sutra krenut sa Duphastonima 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

> Cure, kod mene nista, moram opet u ponedjeljak na uzv ali mislim da cu sutra krenut sa Duphastonima


 :Sad:

----------


## luck

Mona zao mi je.. Chiara,sve to moze biti i od utrogestana pa se necu previse nadati..

----------


## nivesa

> *Nivesa*, *Luck* kad radite testice? 
> *Mona* cekamo te s vijestima...


Moja beta negativna....idemo ponvno...

----------


## luck

Jao danas samo lose vijesti..nivesa,zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Nivesa* zao mi je.  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

Tnx cure. A bilo bi to prejednostavno da je odmah upalilo...

----------


## CHIARA...

*Luck* ima li kakvih novih simptoma?

----------


## luck

Nema vrucine danas..al sise boolee  :Embarassed: 
Cerviks mi je jos uvijek visoko,pa se nadam..kod tebe?

----------


## CHIARA...

Kod mene je cerviks nisko. Osjetim ga dok stavljam utrogestane, ne veseli me to niti malo. I mene bole.  :Embarassed:

----------


## luck

Nisam nikad pratila cerviks ali kako sam pocela koristit utrice pocela sam ga malo kuzit..prosla dva puta mi se spustio zadnjih par dana pred test tako da sam jedva imala gdje staviti tabletu..pa se nadam da se nece spustiti do pon,uto jer bi me obeshrabrio..a ni ti se nedaj dok ne vidimo betu nista nije gotovo  :grouphug:

----------


## MonaLi

Kod mene na uzv opet nista, trebala bi opet kao doci na uzv u cetvrtak ali ja si sve mislim da na svoju ruku prekinem ovaj ciklus, ne znam :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

*Mona* ipak je odrađena fm? Mene moj mpo doktor tada nije pregledao nego me narucio 7 dc, tj racunao je prvi dan tog krvarenja kao prvi dan M. Kako mislis sama prekinuti? Neces doci u cetvrtak tamo ili?
*Luck* sretno sutra.  :fige:

----------


## luck

Hvala Chiara,ovaj put sam bila karakter,nisam pisnula nijedan test ranije,cak ga nisam jos ni kupila za sutra..javim ujutro! Mona,bas mi je zao sto te to tako zeza svaki ciklus..nadam se da ces naci neko rjesenje

----------


## CHIARA...

A kakav je cerviks, imas li kakve bolove i probadanja. Ja sam se nekako pomirila da nista jer me trbuh svaki dan boli jer M stize. A i cerviks mi je skoro pa isto dolje nisko, mozda se maloo povisio.

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - ja nisam dobila M, to je neko krvarenje zbog canestena... traje vec 3 dana ali ne jako, i endo mi je danas 7mm, tako da nemre biti menga. Pa razmišljam da počnem sa Duphastonom i dođem joj opet u cetvrtak, samo ne znam jel ona moze znat da sam ja počela uzimati duphaston... kužiš neda mi se gubiti vrijeme a očito je da nista od ovulacije 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Kuzim ja tebe u potpunosti. Ne znam da li moze znati. Posto nema O ne mozes nista zeznuti ako ih pocnes piti. Meni su samo rekli ne prije O jer se moze desiti da do O niti ne dođe zbog duphastona. Ja sam nekako sva potonula. Cistim po kuci jer me to malo smiruje.

----------


## luck

> A kakav je cerviks, imas li kakve bolove i probadanja. Ja sam se nekako pomirila da nista jer me trbuh svaki dan boli jer M stize. A i cerviks mi je skoro pa isto dolje nisko, mozda se maloo povisio.


Cerviks je visoko i to mi daje nadu..vidit cu sad kakav ce bit za ovaj popodnevni utric jutros je bilo sve ok..cak mi se cinilo da ga nemogu dohvatit..sise me bolee vec par dana al to ne uzimam kao znak jer su me bolile i prosla dva puta..trbuh me ne boli samo nekad malo presjece..sutra cemo znat..a tebi zelim da se varas i da je + ipak tu uskoro!! 
Mona zasto si koristila canesten? Neke gljivice? Ja isto neznam jel moze znat da uzimas duphaston..al cini mi se da nemoze..

----------


## luck

Cure moje su nade jutros sve potonule,test je negativan  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

Luck zao mi je.  :Sad:  Cim sam dosla doma, ulogirala sam se da vidim. Draga znam da ti je tesko, meni je svaki put, iako mi je ovo 4-i postupak no bez obzira uvijek me pogodi.

----------


## luck

Hvala Chiara,ne zelim ti da ovaj ciklus budes tuzna vec da se veselis kad ugledas plus!! Mi cemo sad malo odmoriti od postupaka pa za par miseci krecemo na ivf..

----------


## CHIARA...

Ici cete u Cito na ivf? Prirodni ili stimulirani? Ja sam imala 2 prirodna ivf-a i 2 prirodne inseminacije. I sada cekamo da vidimo sta i kako dalje.  :scared: 
A tebi zelim da ti iduci postupak donese mali mirisni smotuljak.  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Luck - zao mi je, mozda nas sve čeka plus u IVF-u, ja se nekako Full nadam tome, a to ce biti uskoro  :Smile:  imas li vec termin za IVF ili ces im se tek javiti za koji mjesec? 
Da, imala sam gljivice pa sam koristila canesten.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

Da ic cemo u Cito..nemam jos termin al sam sad u ovom zadnjem postupku vec pricala s doktorom,on nebi prirodni jer mi je upitna ovulacija..isli bi u blagi stimulirani s obzirom na pcos da ne bi bila hiper..sad sigurno necu dva ciklusa ici nigdje pa cemo onda dalje konzultacije..

----------


## Dixidi

Pozdrav,evo da se i ja pridružim. Krenula sam prošli mj u postupak inseminacije u Rijeci.Prvi put nije uspjelo pa smo sada ponovili( 26.02 je bila inseminacija). Imamo dijete od 6 god koje je prirodno došlo bez problema,kad smo krenuli na drugo prije 3 i po god ništa se nije dešavalo.Radili pretrage i sve je u redu i kod supruga i kod mene.Premda kad smo krenuli u Rijeku doktor je odmah vidio da mi je štitnjača povećana.Bila kod endokrinologa i počela sa terapijom eutyroxa i evo pijem već mj i po.Sad ćemo vidjeti kako će sve to ići,nadam se da nećemo dugo morati čekati.......

----------


## CHIARA...

Dixidi dobrodosla i sto prije postala trudnica.Mozes nam se pridruziti i na ovoj temi:  

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83009-P...-RIJEKA/page48

----------


## MonaLi

Dixidi - dobrodošla nam, i sto prije otišla Hehe 

Meni danas 21.dc uočen folikul od 12x9mm, u pon ćemo vidjeti hoće li biti kaj od njega


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

*Mona* lako je moguce da ce ti folikul do ponedjeljka biti oko 19-20 mm pa ce ti mozda odmah obaviti inseminaciju. Meni full brzo rastu pa bi meni bilo puno cekati do ponedjeljka. Drzim fige za O.  :fige:

----------


## MonaLi

Da, meni ti rastu dosta sporo, nadam se da ce u pon biti štoperica ili nesto. Sumnjam da ce biti postupak jer ne planiram s dragim ici, kaj ja znam :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Nista od mog folikula. Čini se da cu morati iduci ciklus na IVF. Tako je rekla doktorica... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

*Mona* kad je vec tako moralo biti, nadam se da nisi tuzna. Ipak je ivf ono sto si htjela, zar ne?

----------


## MonaLi

Ma nisam tužna jer sam i znala da nista od folikul sad, nisam osjetila jajnike a inace ih osjetim pred O.
Da, sad se veselim IVF-u  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

I ja sam se veselila ivf-u, a sad me strah stimulacije.  :Shock:  Da je neograniceni broj prirodnjaka, isla bih stalno na njih.

----------


## MonaLi

Veće su šanse u stimuliranom, pa neka nas to tješi  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

> Sretno cure!! ~~~~~~~ ajmo za inat sve tri imat +





> *Luck* - ajdeeeeeeee... dogovoreno


Nismo uspjele.  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nivesa

Bude sljedeci ciklus[emoji5]

----------


## luck

> Nismo uspjele.


Sretno vam cure u postupcima..ja sam u fazi odmaranja,vratila sam se na posao i cesto se nadam da ce se nesto (cudo) dogoditi do 9 mjeseca pa necu morati na ivf..uspjet cemo Chiara,kad tad!! Nema predaje!♡♡♡

----------


## CHIARA...

Naravno da nema predaje. Jednom ce i nama svanuti. Meni su konzultacije kod novog mpo doktora zakazane za 24.03. pa od iduceg ciklusa krecemo sa stimulacijom. Svima nam zelim da nam proljece donese plusice.

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - konzultacije su ti na moj rockas  :Smile:  onda znaci sad ovaj ciklus pauziras?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona to je onda dobar znak kad je na tvoj rođendan. Ovaj mjesec pauza, a u 4 mjesecu stimulacija.

----------


## CHIARA...

Do navecer sam bila u redu i sad sam se nekako slomila. Kad je dragi dosao popodne sa posla i vidim kako se on osjeca, meni je sve gore. Sad nas ceka peti postupak. Psihicki je to jako tesko za izdrzati.  :Sad:

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara vjerujem da ti je tesko, ali sad kreće pravi postupak sa puno većom šansom, odtuguj sada i ideš uskoro dalje.
Moj dragi do sad nije bas pokazivao neke emocije oko toga, njemu je uvijek zao mene jer sam tužna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Mislim da je njemu jos gore nego meni. Vidim kako ga to pogađa. Jucer sam se cak i isplakala s njim iako smo znali da nece biti nista od te bete zbog onog negativnog testica. Danas sam vec optimisticna jer je M krenula i kujem nove planove.

----------


## MonaLi

Da, kad krene menga nekako je uvijek lakše. Ajde imamo vremena, stvarno i realno. Nema mjesta za paniku. Malo ćemo se namučiti ali ćemo vise cijeniti trudnoću i sve nakon nje  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dixidi

Bok zenskice,meni danas stigla M. Ni ovaj put nije uspjelo(druga inseminacija). Sada krecem na prirodni ivf tako sam se dogovorila s doktorom.E sad nadamo se boljoj sreci. Chiara zao mi je sto nije uspjelo ali nikako odustati.Doci ce i nase vrijeme

----------


## MonaLi

Curke evo ja sluzbeno krećem na IVF, kad krene menga krećem se pikati. Držim svima vama ovdje fige  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luck

Sretno cure!!  :grouphug:

----------


## IVANA 86

Bok cure. Moja dijagnoza je endometroza.. Imala sam jednu laparoskopiju u Petrovoj i evo me sada, spremam se na svoj prvi AIH. Moja ginekologica misli da su šanse puno veće SA iVF-om, ali doktorica koja me vodi u Petrovoj želi probati sa AIH-om. Zanima me da li ste imale ili znate nekog sa sličnom dijagnozom, a da je AIH uspio?

----------


## MonaLi

*Ivana* - ne znam nikoga, ali postoje velike šanse da uspije, zašto ne? I mislim da je u redu kod tih "manjih" dijagnoza da se proba AIH, bar jedan-dva  :Smile:  Sretno sretno, kad bi krenula?

----------


## Sybila

Iskreno, pokusavanje s AIH kod endometrioze mi zvuci kao gubljenje vremena, sorry  :Undecided:  tako je to otprilike i moj dr.nazvao - sreca u nesreci da je mm spermiogram los pa nam to nitko nije niti predložio. 
Najbitnije kod endo je da se umire zarista prije postupka, sto se postize pilulama, a onda u sto manje vremena pokusati postici oplodnju. Takodjer, vrlo bitno ti je da ti nitko slucajno ne daje klomifene - nisam ni ja znala dok mi nisu rekli tu na forumu, on je izrazito opasan za endo. Ako ti netko od dr.ponudi klomice, zahvali se i nemoj se nikad vratiti tom doktoru. 
Imas negdje nize temu bas o endometriozi, pogledaj. 
I daj nam reci malo vise podataka - spermiogram, tvoji hormoni, amh, operacije, prohodnost jajovoda? 

Mona Li - to nije "manja" dijagnoza  :Smile:  endometrioza dovodi do smanjenja zaliha jajasaca, unistava ih i smanjuje im kvalitetu i povisen je rizik za spontane kroz cijelu trudnocu, uz visu sansu prijevremenog poroda. Bolovi (i to gadni) u trudnoci su prakticki neizbjezni kod endo. 
Ne bih niti jednu dijagnozu, pcos, oat ili bilo što drugo nazvala "manjim"  :Smile:

----------


## IVANA 86

Cure hvala na savjetima. Dakle da pobliže objasnim, situacija je sljedeća. Amh je odličan, ostali hormoni isto. Spermiogram na granici dobrog, a prohodnost jajovoda radim negdje idući tjedan pa ćemo vidjeti. Nakon toga idem u postupak. Trenutno sam na duphastone tabletama i do pred tri mjeseca imala sam jedan manji endometriom na lijevom jajniku ali sad na zadnjem pregledu ustanovljeno je da je nestao. Ali isto tako zadnji ca125 je bio 99,5 a to nije dobro, te se moja endo aktivira čim ne pijem terapiju (prije duphastone bila sam na vissanne tabletama koje su mi bile odlične). Hvala za savjet za klomifen, već sam se informirala da to nesmjem ali u kojim slučajevima se on daje? 
Sybila - nažalost moja dokotrica misli isto što i ti...unatoč tome što trenutno cisti nema ona smatra da sama sklonost endometriozi onemogućava unutartjelasnu oplodnju.
MonaLi- hvala na lijepim željama. I ja bi htjela biti optimistična ali ne mogu se oteti dojmu da moja ginekologica ima pravo...

----------


## MonaLi

*Sybila* - zato sam stavila pod navodnike, mislila sam, sa endometriozom se može i prirodno ostati trudan, zato sam napisala "manja".
Moja sestra ju je imala, i ostala trudna 2 puta prirodno i to vrlo brzo, možda sam zato optimistična kod te dijagnoze.  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Ivana - s obzirom na CA, ja bih rekla da su zarista negdje izvan jajnika i da su aktivna. Jajovodi, sama maternica, mjehur ili abdomen opcenito...ali negdje ih ima  :Undecided:

----------


## IVANA 86

Sybila - da imama jednu nebiš vjerovala al na preponi. Niko nezna kako je tamo dospjela ali boje se operirati na tom mjestu.... I bila je ta na lijevom jajniku koje trenutno nema... Zato eto i pitam za savjete jel moja ginekolgica smatra da je idealno vrijeme za IVF,dok ih nema i dok je sve mirno.
MonaLi - drago mi je zbog tvoje sestre, baš se razveselim kad čujem da se ipak može  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Mob mi poslao prije reda....
Da dovrsim - vidjet ces i na samom hsg kako prodje jer su jajovodi cesto zastopani pa to mozda prevagne u stranu IVF-a.
Klomifen daju za ovulaciju (zene dobiju cesto po par js) i uzrokuje bujanje tkiva maternice - znas sto se onda dogodi nama s endo, jel. Jednu curu s foruma s endo su bas zeznuli s tim, uzas. 
Uglavnom, Ivana, znat ces vise poslije hsg. Ako ti je dr.suradljiva i normalna zena (cini se da je), mozda da ti da uputnicu za drugo misljenje, u drugoj bolnici? 
Sto znaci granicno dobar nalaz spermiograma? Jeste ga ponavljali?
Super za AMH!
Kontrolirala si stitnjacu, secer i to? Endo trenutno najvise po istrazivanjima izgleda kao autoimuna, a one su poznate da dolaze u paru i neki nalazi idu u prilog tome da je uvijek nesto u pratnji, pa zato pitam.

Mona...gle, meni je drago zbog tvoje sestre, definitivno. Ali mi je ruzno i zapece me kad se klasificiramo po nekoj tezini dijagnoza i osobno me fakat smeta, bilo to pod navodnicima ili ne. Ne bi nikad rekla za bilo koju zenu ovdje da joj je lakse ili teze ili da je trudnoca u njenom slucaju ocekivanija na temelju anegdotalnog dokaza, sto je prica o tvojoj sestri. Mislim da ovdje ima dosta zena koje nikad nisu uspjele ostvariti trudnocu s endo, a i onih s pcos ili anovulatornim ciklusima koje su ostvarile spontanu t. Da ne spominjem parove bez ikakve dijagnoze! Statistike i znanost kazu svoje, individualni slucajevi su individualne price i mogu biti svakakve. Oprosti, ja na ovo nisam mogla odsutjeti jer mi nije bas ok. A smatram se iznadprosjecno sretnom jer mi je nekako uspjelo iz prve s ivf-om. Mojim dvjema bakama s mamine strane eto nije uspjelo nikada nista vise od uzastopnih spontanih ili izostanka zaceca. Sad sam ja anegdotalna...uglavnom, evo necu vise o tome, samo nisam mogla preci preko toga bez da ista kazem. Idemo dalje.

----------


## Sybila

> Sybila - da imama jednu nebiš vjerovala al na preponi. Niko nezna kako je tamo dospjela ali boje se operirati na tom mjestu.... I bila je ta na lijevom jajniku koje trenutno nema... Zato eto i pitam za savjete jel moja ginekolgica smatra da je idealno vrijeme za IVF,dok ih nema i dok je sve mirno.
> MonaLi - drago mi je zbog tvoje sestre, baš se razveselim kad čujem da se ipak može


Uf...mene su na laparo jedva pustili jer je kao cista bila sitna. Da bi se pokazalo da se naselila na apsolutno cijeli abdomen, sve su strugali i rezali, a dobar dio trbusne stijenke nisu uopce ocistili jer je nepristupacna i morali bi me skroz otvarati. Recimo, ne mogu nositi najlonke i stvari koje me stiscu po trbuhu jer boli od pritiska na to sve polijepljeno.  :Undecided:  ne znam jesi pratila Housea? Bila je jedna zena s krvarenjem iz mozga - tkivo maternice. Ekstremno, ali ono...nije nemoguce. Endo koja divlja moze zavrsiti posvuda  :Shock: 
Svidja mi se tvoja gin  :Grin:  zena zna.

----------


## IVANA 86

Sybila - morati ću te razočarati vezano za moju ginekologicu, ona je privatnica. Kod socijalne idem samo po uputnice... Otkad imam problema idem samo njoj i njeno mišljenje jako cijenim. Uputnicu za drugo mišljenje mogu dobiti, ali nažalost jak dobro poznajem i sustav i znam da ih sve redom sile da ukoliko nema "jake dokumentacije" sve pacijentice šalju prvo na AIH. Zato moja privatnic spominje dr. Lučingera.. Joj znam da može završiti svugdje doslovno, baš mi je žao zbog tvog slučaja, kako ti je sad, jel se smirila? E da šećer je ok i štitnjača isto. Spermiogram je po mišljenju dr. u Petrovoj dovoljno dobar za AIH, premda nije najbolji i nismo ga ponavljali.  Da zapravo me zanima, Hsg..ukoliko budu neprohodni, ili jedan neprohodan jel to znači onda da idem na IVF automatski il će to oni htjet ponovno operirat?
MonaLi - da invidualne priče mogu biti svakakve. Moja kuma ima endo i ostala je trudna u prvom ciklusu nakon kontracepcijskih tableta. Nakon prirodnog poroda ciste joj se više nikad nisu vratile. Eto tako da ima i lijepih primjera. Moram priznati da sam i sama zbog njenog iskustva smatrala da endo ne spada u teže dijagnoze, ali sad i sama vidim da baš i nije tako.

----------


## Sybila

Smrduckalo mi je na privatnicu, ali ponadala sam se  :Undecided:  znam da forsaju taj AIH, zato sam i mislila da mozda ponovite spermiogram, cisto da vidite ima li promjene. 
Nisam bas strucnjak za hsg, ja ga nisam prolazila, nije bilo smisla. Ako su zastopani, onda moras na IVF, ne radi se aih. Odstopava se propuhivanjem, samim hsg (neka me netko ispravi ako grijesim), nikad se ne rezu. Ako je samo jedan...procjena lijecnika, rekla bih. 
Mislim da je netko na temi o privatnicima spominjao da neki priv.ne radi ivf prije aih jer mu hzzo nije htio platiti, ali ne znam jel dr.L u toj prici, pogledaj si tu temu, bilo je nedavno. Jel u petrovoj spominju samo jedan aih ili da odradis sve?
Drago mi je da su secer i stitnjaca ok, bar da to ne vuces. 

Pocetak trudnoce je bio stravican - imala sam napadaje uzasnih bolova svaka dva sata, po danu i noci, mislila sam da necu izdrzati niti zadrzati trudnocu, ali nekako sam izgurala. Ovo na trbuhu je tako i s tim sam se pomirila. Planiram staviti mirenu odmah poslije poroda jer ne mogu zivjeti s bolovima i divljim mengama. Pripremi se na jace implantacijske bolove i bolove tijekom trudnoce - nadam se i drzim  :fige:  da ih ne bude, ali cisto da te ne izbezume kao sto su mene. Najcesce prestanu oko 8-9tt.
Nekad se povuce endo poslije poroda, da, ali nazalost (pre)rijetko, vece sanse imaju zene kojima se inace ne vraca, bar ne tako brzo, nakon terapije  :Undecided:

----------


## MonaLi

*Sybilla * - poštujem tvoje mišljenje i svakako razumijem. Meni je osobno lakše kad mi netko kaže "PCOS ti nije tako strašna dijagnoza, puno cura ostane trudno i bez pomoći" Ne vrijeđa me to nego mi daje nadu, a to je jedino što imam nažalost. Razumijem da možda ne gledaju svi tako na to ali ja sam si tako posložila film u glavi i mislim da nije loše biti optimističan  :Smile:  Ionako radim najviše što mogu...

----------


## IVANA 86

E da to me zapravo zanimalo, dakle sam hsg ih može propuhati ako sam dobro shvatila.... Dr. Lučinger je privatnik i nema ugovor sa HZZO-om, ali budući da je tako naravno da onda dobiješ i onu metodu koja bi bila najbolja. Druga info je nažalost isto točna, privatnici koji se odluče na IVF odma ne uspiju onda taj postupak naplatiti od HZZO-a. Nego nisam pratila prijašnje postove pa neznam, gdje si bila na IVF i kod kojeg doktora ako se smije znati. Meni je baš drago da si uspjela ostvariti trudnoća i takvi primjeri mi daju nadu da ću i ja uspjeti. Nadam se da će ti se endo primiriti i da ti više neće stvarati takve probleme. Nego vezano uz optimizam ja ću vem nešto reći..ja sam primjetila da se moja endo aktivira i ca125 pogorša kad sam pod stresom duže vrijeme, tako da, MonaLi, da dobro je biti optimističan i pozitivan  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Bila sam u VG, dr.Bolanca (evo stavila potpis).
Ma ja ne sumnjam da ces ti uspjeti u konacnici, nema to veze s optimizmom u globalu nego realnim sansama, zao mi je da prolazis i ti i druge cure psihicki zahtjevan proces dokazano nize uspješnosti, da se iscrpljujete i stresirate prije nego udjete u i fizicki zahtjevnu stimulaciju i sve sto ona nosi. Da vam svima zelim da nikad ne dodjete do pikanja i punkcija - zelim svim srcem.
Vidis da te vec savjetujem kak ce ti bit prvi dio trudnoce, ocekujem te trudnu skoro  :Grin:

----------


## IVANA 86

Hvala puno!!! Ma nek trudnoća bude kakva god, samo nek bude na kraju  :Smile:  Javljam se svakako s novostima. Upravo to, slažem se s tobom, to je sve psihički jako zahtjevno i osobno moje mišljenje je da bi sve cure koje nažalost trebaju pomoć u ostvarivanju trudnoće trebale odma na onaj postupak s kojim realno imaju najviše šanse, i to još dok je pozitivnog stava i optimizma. Jel kad te pokušaji iscrpe fizički i psihički, teško je onda...

----------


## nivesa

Hm...ovo za hsg i jajovode i nije bas tocno. Na hsg u se vidi da li je jajovod prohodan ili ne. Ili je mozda slabije prohodan, ravan, izvijugan. ..itd 
Ako dr procjeni da je jajovod ili oba ispunjen tekucinom ili da postoji ta vjerojatnost.. ide se na laparoskopiju da se vidi da li idu van ili ne.
Jer koja svrha ivf a ako iz jajovoda curi tekucina koja sprjecava trudnocu.....
Ova prica o dr koji ne radi ivf prije aiha je o Skvorcu. Znaci ako imas jedan prohodan jajovod i kolko tolko ok spermio svaki dr ce prvo predlozit aih. Manje ljekova manje svega...
A ako je spermio koma i/ili jajovodi losi ili ih nema onda se ide odma na ivf

----------


## Sybila

Hvala nivesa, rekla sam da ne znam detalje za hsg, nisam uspjela pohvatati.

----------


## IVANA 86

nivesa - vezano uz hsg našla sam različite info na različitim forumima. Navodno su neke cure ostale trudne nakon hsg jel su im malo propuhali jajovode...barem sam tako pročitala. Na laparo sam već bila i da...jajovodi su bili puni priraslica. Od tada sam na raznoraznim terapijama koji bi trebali spriječit da se to dalje stvara al ako sve te terapije "ne drže" koja je onda svrha stalno ih oslobađati? Kroz par dana idem na hsg pa ćemo vidit...ali navodno moja ginekologica tvrdi da će se lijevi pokazat neprohodan i da s tim i endo nema šanse da aih uspije.....

----------


## Vrci

Malo upadam, ali Skvorc je privatnik kod kojeg mozes preko hzzo ako ti je placanje problem. Ili barem otici na prve konzultacije (one se uvijek placaju,al budu jako korisne)

----------


## IVANA 86

vrci - sad sam u Ptrovoj. da li možda znaš na koji se način mogu prebaciti ukoliko se odlučim... da li mi treba nova uputnica? Kakav je dr. Škvorc?

----------


## MonaLi

Ivana - i ja sam u Petrovoj i sada cu raditi IVF u Petrovoj a ako ne uspije selim se kod Škvorca, vec sam bila kod njega na konzultacijama, koje plaćaš. A onda kad kreneš u postupak trebas novu d1 uputnicu, tako je meni rekao. I to je to. Nista drugo...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

MonaLI - hvala na info. Kod koga si u Petrovoj? Meni se moja dr. nije baš svidjela na prvu, ali dat ću joj šansu pa ćemo vidjeti. Zasad se informiram što dalje ako nikako nebudemo mogle funkcionirati...

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam kod dr Šprem, na prvu mi se nije svidjela ali s vremenom mi je sve draža. Kod koga si ti?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Ja sam kod dr. Banović...nadam se da će se i ona meni svidjet s vremenom!! Ali koga god pitam nezna mi reći ništa o njoj...

----------


## MonaLi

Budeš vidjela kad kreneš kakva ce ti biti. Mene najvise smeta sto me u jednom ciklusu 5 doktora gleda, a ne samo moja.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Čula sam da u Petrovoj baš to sve cure najviše smeta. Što ja znam...možda se u cijeloj sviti i nađe netko pametan  :Smile: )))  Navodno će ti tako biti i kod ivf-a, jedan radi folikolometrije, drugi aspiraciju, treći tranfer....

----------


## MonaLi

Ivana - da, kod aih-a se nisam previše brinula ali za IVF bi voljela da bude uglavnom moja. A ko zna, prvi aih mi je odradila samo moja a kasnije nije. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Ma bitno da uspije  :Smile:  Koliko vidim ti si bila na samo jendom AIH-u. Neznam koliko ih može biti i o čemu ovisi?

----------


## MonaLi

Da ja sam obavila jedan ali jos sam dva pokušala ali nije bilo folikula, tako da sam 2 mjeseca izgubila ali ok. Pa meni je rekla dr da ako je spermio dobar a i jajovodi da svakako idem na aih. A evo kako je moja reakcija bila losa sad me poslala na IVF. Najbolje da odradiš taj jedan-dva pa tražiš IVF, jer odmah te sigurno nece pustiti. Moraju nekako pravdati HZZO zakaj te šalju odmah na IVF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zrinkica

Evo o dr Banović, frendica je bila kod nje i super je zadovoljna. Prvi stimulirani ivf i bingo. 
Meni osobno je bila na uzv i ok mi je bila. Ja sam kod Pavičić i bila mi je na samo jednoj inseminaciji. Na većini uzv je bila ali me ljutilo što nije bila na postupku. Svaki put mi je drugi doktor radio aih. 
Sad kad sam išla na ivf je druga priča. Svi ljubazniji, puno više se bave s pacijentima. Na prvom uzv i aspiraciji nije bio moje dr jer sam bila u subotu. A onda su samo dežurni dr. Ali sam prezadovoljna svima. I da, sad se puno više trude objasniti situaciju. 
Takvo je moje iskustvo. 

Ja nisam imala sreće s Aih, nadam se da ćete vi biti bolje sreće.

----------


## MonaLi

Joj meni je jednom bila dr Pavičić i nije mi se svidla. Mozda krivi dojam ali nes sam ju pitala onak zbunjena a ona krenula kolutati ocima i bila je bas bahata bez razloga :/ ali ok, na kraju je ipak najbitnije da zna kaj radi...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

MonaLi - što se mora nije teško. Idem na taj AIH pa tko zna  :Smile:  Jesi li se ti počela pikati za IVF?
zrinkica - Hvala, bitno da znam da žena zna što radi  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkica

Ma znaju oni svi što rade. Nas je nažalost tako puno da se nr stignu sa svima baviti.

----------


## IVANA 86

Ja sam bila dosad samo dva puta na konzultacijama i dobila sam dojam da je stalno u žurbi... Al valjda će biti drukčije kad krenu postupci..

----------


## zrinkica

Puno strpljenja samo!!!! Znam kako ti je, ja sam u Petrovoj već 2 godine, i tek sad se počelo nešt događati.

----------


## MonaLi

*Ivana* - čekam mengu i onda 2.dc krećem sa pikanjem, strašno sam uzbuđena  :Smile:  Trebala bi dobiti svaki dan sad... hmmm

----------


## IVANA 86

E sad kad treba da dođe nema je.... :Mad:

----------


## MonaLi

Tako je uvijek kod mene, bas me zeza  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Evo napravljen hsg....lijevi neprohodan, desni prohodan! I sad u Petrovu... Jao ja mislim da će dr. svejedno htjeti probati sa AIH-om.. Ima li bilo koja sa sličnom situacijom?

----------


## MonaLi

Ivana - nemam, kod mene su oba prohodna... glupo je da radite aih jer postoji šansa da ti ovulacija bude u jajniku od neprohodnog jajovoda, kužiš? Bezveze ti pripada ciklus. Ja bi na tvom mjestu inzistirala na IVF, iako naravno da je moguce da uspije i aih, ali ne bi gubila vrijeme ako nisu oba super. 

Ja se danas počinjem pikati... kreće moj IVF  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

A baš sam te htjela pitati....super, kreće IVF  :Smile: )) Javi kako ide pikanje. Hvala ti na savjetu, probati ću inzistirati premda se meni čini da ona mora probati sa AIH-om budući da šansa naravno postoji.... A kako se gleda ako krenem na folikulometrije i recimo ovulira lijevi jajnik? Tu se naravno nemože ništa ali da li se računa kao postupak?

----------


## MonaLi

Pa možete odustati od postupka, sve dok se inseminacija ne odradi postupak se ne  računa. Ja sam 3 tjedna dolazila na folikulometrije i odustali smo od postupka. Nije se pisalo da sam ga radila jer nisam, kužiš? A uostalom ako ti ga i pišu nema veze, ionako krećeš onda sa IVF i onda se vise ne vraća na AIH. Bar nisam čula za takav slučaj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Super, to mi je bitno. Jel stvarno nema smisla ako nema folikula desno... I opet te moram gnjaviti ali koliko vrijedi uputnica, ja imam d1... i da li za novi postupak trebam novu uputnicu? Vidjela sam na forumu da sad inzistiraju i na novim biljezima svakih 6 mjeseci...jel baš gledaju u dan za to. I da možda nije za ovu temu...ali ja sam ovjerila kod javnog bilježnika izjavu da sam u izvanbračnoj zajednici, a što se tiče zajedničke adrese imam potvrde o boravištu na zajedničkoj adresi, da li je to ok i koliko inzistiraju na tome?

----------


## MonaLi

D1 ti svakako vrijedi godinu dana za sve postupke, znaci vise ne moraš razmišljati i uputnicama. Vrijedi i za muževo davanje isto  :Smile: 
Ovjera od bilježnika isto vrijedi do kraja (sto nije u svakoj bolnici tako) a adresa mislim da im nije bitna, iako sam ja u tekst ubacila rečenicu da živimo na istoj adresi. Pitaj na šalteru za svaki slučaj. Mislim da za biljege mislim da bas gledaju jer me stalno pitaju jesu li stariji od 6mj, ne znam zakaj im je to bitno. Samo me pitaj sve, i ja sam taki ispitivala  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Hvala ti puno. Idući tjedan idem u Petrovu i sad mi doslovno svašta pada na pamet. Sad kad imam sve nalaze nadam se da će se napokon nešto početi događati... Kako ide pikanje? Jel si ti za ivf uzela bolovanje već sad ili radiš? Koliko sam shvatila za inseminaciju dr. ne žele odobriti bolovanje za folikulometrije, mada znam da imam pravo...

----------


## MonaLi

Jucer sam se piknula u Petrovoj i danas cu a onda cu sutra uzeti lijekove i doma se pikati jer je ova moja injekcija jednostavna, ali ako dobijem koju drugu opet cu u Petrovu  :Smile: 
Ja nisam na bolovanju, ici cu moguce nakon punkcije i svakako nakon transfera.
E sad za inseminaciju sam isto dobila 2 tjedna bolovanja nakon postupka (ali koristila sam 3 dana) i dobivala sam bolovanja za FM, prvo mi je srala sestra ali onda je samo davala. Sad je zadnje rekla da ce mi davati bolovanje za pola radnog dana, kao jer stignem na posao na pola?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Pitam jel sam čula da neki lijekovi mogu imati i svakojake nuspojave, pa ukoliko dođe do toga (nadam se da neće), valjda biš trebala imati pravo na bolovanje. Što se tiče punkcije i bolovanja nakon postupka po meni je svrha toga da si opuštena i doma, a ne da ganjaš papire. Stvarno nam kompliciraju život...i još se moraš opravdavati na poslu gdje si i što radiš a smatram da to ni jedna cura ovdje nebi trebala...

----------


## MonaLi

Da, moguće da ću imati hiperstimulaciju jer imam PCOS, a onda mirovanje nakon punkcije...
Ma moja soc gin mi nije jasna, opće nema razumijevanja nego samo radi probleme gdje mi stvarno ne trebaju. Ali ok, nakon transfera znam da ću dobiti BO, a ovo drugo ću na GO ako će trebati....

Ma na poslu mi je koma, nažalost svi znaju situaciju jer se jedna osoba izlajala i tak... baš užas! Gledaju me onak sa sažaljenjem, užas.

----------


## IVANA 86

Ja sam imala dobru soc. ginekologicu koja je nažalost otišla na drugo radno mjesto, kod ginekologa koji ju je zamjenio ne želim ni ići osim po uputnice, a pročitala sam puno ne baš lijepih komentara na njegov račun. A baš mi je žao zbog tvoje situacije, znam da je teško al imaš pravo na bolovanje i to čak 21 dan ukoliko nastupe bilo kakve komplikacije. Isprintaj pravilnik i zahtjevaj..neznam što bi drugo savjetovala. Zašto trošiti godišnji odmor...

----------


## holideja

Bok cure,evo da vam se pridružim na ovoj temi...obavila svoju prvu inseminaciju prije 8 dana.koristila sam femaru od 3-7 dana ciklusa-folikulimetrija pokazala jedan vodeći folikul koji se lijepo razvijao i nekoliko manjih.štoperica u ponedjeljak u 18 h,inseminacija bila u srijedu oko pola 11.u srijedu ujutro oko 9 ,dva sata prije insemiancije osjetila sam užasnu bol u trbuhu,kao probadanje,je li moguce da je to čuveno pucanje folikula?uglavnom, ne očekujem puno od prve insemiancije,definitivno nemam osjećaj da je uspjela i već polako planiram daljnje postupke...imam više pitanje oko samih simptoma ovulacije i nuspojava ma utrića (koje koristim od dana ovualcije)naime,inače imam školske simptome ovualcije -bolne grudi dan,dva nakon ovualcije,plodnu sluz ...ovaj puta,uz femaru i štopericu,pa čak ni nakon utrića za koje svi kažu da uzrokuju bol u grudima-ništa! Grudi potpuno ispuhane i nimalo bolne,nije bilo ni plodne sluzi...od simptoma samo konstantne grčeve kao pred mengu...jel moguće da uopće nisam imala ovualciju unatoč tome što su se folikuli razvijali?

----------


## holideja

I još jedno pitanje-odlučili smo napraviti pauzu prije drugog AIH postupka jer nam je početkom srpnja svadba pa bi definitivno nakon toga opuštenije nastavili sa pričom. ..moje pitanje je utječe li na uspješnost postupka pauza između postupaka?negdje sam pročitala da je bolje ići bez pauze u postupke, da je veća uspješnost?

----------


## MonaLi

Holideja - sretno najsretnije  :Smile: 
Zelim da ti uspije iz prve, zasto ne?  Ne znam koja vam je dijagnoza? 
Svakako si imala ovulaciju, dobila si štopericu i sigurno je doslo do pucanja folikula. Ne brini zbog simptoma utrica, mozda tek krenu. Nije svaki ciklus isti a i neke žene ostanu trudne bas onaj ciklus bez simptoma PMS-a  :Smile:  
Mislim da ne igra ulogu pauza u aih-u, idi kada mozes i pokušaj se ne zivcirati previse. A mozda si vec i trudnica  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## holideja

MonaLi,hvala ti na odgovoru i lijepim željama!

----------


## holideja

Krenula sam ipak sa sniženim ocekivanjima,pogotovo za prvi puta,pa kako bude.

----------


## Andrea123

Pozdrav cure, prije 15 dana sam obavila inseminaciju. Sutra badim betu , ali već drugi dan imam blago smeđi iscjedak s tragovima svijetlo ružičaste boje. Je li se neka od vas susrela s tim?

----------


## MonaLi

Andrea - kava je beta? Nadam se da je pozitivna  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Andrea123

Nažalost čista 0. Bila je slabija menga pod utrićima. Danas obavila novi postupak uz klomifensku terapiju pa počinjem odbrojavati

----------


## MonaLi

Onda sretno ovaj put  :Smile:  javljaj simptome i novosti  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## whisper8

Cureeee, ima li vas aktivnih, ide li koja na inseminaciju uskoro?

----------


## cerepaha

Cure, ponovo vas pratim zadnjih mjesec-dva, ali dugo me nije bilo :Bye: . U međuvremenu smo dobili prekrasnu curku koja jedva čeka bracu ili seku. I evo nas sad ponovo u MPO vodama nakon 2 godine ciljanih odnosa i 2 spontana. 
U subotu odrađena inseminacija kod dr. Škvorca. Uz klomifen 3-7 dc 2x1 dobili dva folikula. Zbog tankog endometrija dobila i estrofem. I utriće. I aspirin 100. I folate i b12. Pijem punu šaku tabletica. 
I, žene, otkrila sam probiotike koji mi spašavaju organizam :Very Happy: . Naručila ih preko neta. Inače bih šizila zbog gljivica i loše probave. 
Eto, sad slijedi ono iščekivanje bete idući petak. Ako ovo ne upali, idemo na ivf.
Svim betočekalicama želim puuuuuno sreće :Smile:

----------


## aska

Cerepaha,jel smijem pitati zbog cega ides na AIH ako imas 38 godina? Nije li pravilo da starije zene idu na IVF? Jeste vi to trazili? Oprosti,ako previse ispitujem.Nadam se da ces uspjeti.

----------


## cerepaha

Pa s obzirom da sam u zadnje 4 godine spontano zatrudnila 3 puta, htjeli smo prije ivf-a samo jednom probati s inseminacijom. Prema svim nalazima stanje jajnika mi je odlično, samo je spermiogram granični. Nije katastrofalan, ali nije baš ni dobar. Ne polažem baš puno nade u AIH, prošla sam već dva, ali eto, možda ovaj put upali.
Čekam betu, pa ako je negativna, odmah smo u postupku za ivf sljedeći mjesec.

----------


## aska

Super,zelim da ti uspije.AIH je definitivno puno laksi,i sama sam ga prosla nekad davno.Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## cerepaha

Aska, hvala :Smile: 

Cure, trebam vašu pomoć. Jučer i danas me na lijevoj strani svako malo probode, onako kao iglom. Jučer popodne sam čak i morala odmah sjesti koliko me zabolilo. Vodeći folikuli su bili s desne strane, pa me sad muči kaj je ovo lijevo. Je li još kome tako bilo? Ne sjećam se toga nakom prošlih AIH-a. Iako, onda sam uzimala sam utriće i folnu.

----------


## lopuzica

Pozdrav svima! Ja sam nova na ovoj podtemi. Kod mog muza se radi o azoospermiji, tako da smo se odlucili za donora. S obzirom da je kod mene sve ok, panirali smo prvo probati sa inseminacijom najvise iz tog razloga da izbjegnem stimulaciju. Da li je neka od vas imala inseminaciju iz prirodnog ciklusa?

----------


## cerepaha

Cure, tražilica mi izbacuje previše tema o beti, pa da vas ovdje pitam. 
Vadila bih betu u petak u bolnici, a ako je pozitivna, onda još jednom u ponedjeljak. Ali moja gin mi je dala samo jednu uputnicu. Pa me sad zanima da li mogu drugu betu raditi u drugom labu (privatno) ili nalazi moraju biti iz istog laba?

----------


## CHIARA...

Najbolje je da su bete iz istog laba jer se rezultati mogu razlikovati ovisno o njihovoj opremi.

----------


## cerepaha

Chiara, hvala!

----------


## holideja

Poklanjam femaru,10 kom.javite se  pp.

----------


## Svijetlana

Pozdrav zene! 
Evo ovako znam da ni skoro nije nista pisano, ali nova sam sto se tice inseminacije. Imam jos malo 32g. Pokusavamo sa bebacem skoro 5g prirodno. Naime ja imam djete iz prvog braka, on nema. Upuceni smo na inseminaciju zbog njegove sperme, znaci malo je plivaca i to sto ima je ljeno, prohodnost jajovoda sam radila privatno i jedan je bio prohodana drugi nije al su ga odma i odcepili i taj je jos dodatno zaljepljen za maternicu uglavnom u funkciji je i izgleda da bolje radi nego drugi. Prva insem.je prosla bezuspjesno. Sad je bila druga (prije dobila stopericu) i cekamo 14-ti dan. Pijem Duphaston 3x1 i Folacin 1x. Na zahvate idem u Sestre milosrdnice. Zanima me posto sam nakon prve insem.imala temp 4ti dan i trajala je nekih 5 dana, a sada sam nakon 1 i pol tjedna nakon dobila dali je to normalno, netko kaze da jeste a nigdje nemogu naci nista o tome?!. Jel se tko susreo sa tim

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Pozdrav! Ego nas par krece na prve inseminacije na jesen. Pa me zanimaju iskustva zena. Sta ste pile? Kako je izgledalo? Dali vam se primilo?  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

> Pozdrav! Ego nas par krece na prve inseminacije na jesen. Pa me zanimaju iskustva zena. Sta ste pile? Kako je izgledalo? Dali vam se primilo? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Imala sam ih 3. Bez uspjeha. Nista nisam pila. Krenula bih na folikulometrije cca 8.dan ciklusa i inseminacija bi bila 11-12. dan ciklusa kad bi folikul bio na 17-18mm. Bilo bi dobro da dobiješ inekciju bhcg-a (štopericu) na dan inseminacije, za osiguranje da će doći do ovulacije.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Imala sam ih 3. Bez uspjeha. Nista nisam pila. Krenula bih na folikulometrije cca 8.dan ciklusa i inseminacija bi bila 11-12. dan ciklusa kad bi folikul bio na 17-18mm. Bilo bi dobro da dobiješ inekciju bhcg-a (štopericu) na dan inseminacije, za osiguranje da će doći do ovulacije.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


U kojoj bolnici si bila? 
Nakon tog ste krenuli na ivf ili? 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

KBC Ri. 
Da, nakon toga je išao ivf u prirodnom ciklusu.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

> Imala sam ih 3. Bez uspjeha. Nista nisam pila. Krenula bih na folikulometrije cca 8.dan ciklusa i inseminacija bi bila 11-12. dan ciklusa kad bi folikul bio na 17-18mm. Bilo bi dobro da dobiješ inekciju bhcg-a (štopericu) na dan inseminacije, za osiguranje da će doći do ovulacije.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


A zasto stoperica na dan inseminacije?
Zar ne bi trebala ici stoperica pa tek onda nakon 24 h inseminacija?

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> A zasto stoperica na dan inseminacije?
> Zar ne bi trebala ici stoperica pa tek onda nakon 24 h inseminacija?


Ima tko kakva druga iskustva?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

> A zasto stoperica na dan inseminacije?
> Zar ne bi trebala ici stoperica pa tek onda nakon 24 h inseminacija?


Kako su meni objasnili, ne. Jer se inseminacija radi prije očekivane ovulacije kako bi spermići spremni dočekali jajašce. Štoperica je samo dodatno osiguranje da folikul pukne.
Često rade i bez štoperice. Pogotovo u Ri. Zato ju je dobro tražiti unaprijed. 
Sve moje tri su bile bez pa mi na 2 od 3 nije ni došlo do ovulacije. A ni za onu prvu nisam 100% da je folikul pukao. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

> Kako su meni objasnili, ne. Jer se inseminacija radi prije očekivane ovulacije kako bi spermići spremni dočekali jajašce. Štoperica je samo dodatno osiguranje da folikul pukne.
> Često rade i bez štoperice. Pogotovo u Ri. Zato ju je dobro tražiti unaprijed. 
> Sve moje tri su bile bez pa mi na 2 od 3 nije ni došlo do ovulacije. A ni za onu prvu nisam 100% da je folikul pukao. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Vidis kako svaki grad i svaki dr ima svoju pricu.
Meni su totalno drugacije govorili.
Znam da moze i bez stop al svakako je bolje s njom uz naravno pracenje uzv.

Koliko sam upoznata da oni/biolog pripremi sjeme za inseminaciju. Znaci samom inseminacijom je i skracen spermijima put do jajovoda di se i dogadja oplodnja.
Mislim osobno da nije bas dobro na dan inseminacije dati stop jer se ocekuje da ce folikul oko 36 h nakon puknuti a do tad nazalost vec previse puno spermija propadne.
Tako su meni bar objasnjavali a kad razmislim bolje i u pravu su.

----------


## Libra

Nemasekirancije evo ti link pa malo procitaj.
Mislim da se dr i pacijent trebaju dobro poznavati.
Odnosno dr treba znati kad ti okvirno puca folikul.
Bilo bi dobro da to utvrdis s pracenjem uzv jedan do dva mjeseca prije inseminacije.
Jer bez obzira sto dobijes stop na oko 18 mm folikala on ti svejedno moze malo prije vec je proslo 36 h puknuti i to se dogadja zenama...pisale su tu.
Iz tog sam razloga gore navela da se inseminacija moze izvesti i 24 h nakon stop da se prijevremeno pucanja izbjegne.

http://betaplus.hr/medicinski-potpom.../inseminacija/

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Nemasekirancije evo ti link pa malo procitaj.
> Mislim da se dr i pacijent trebaju dobro poznavati.
> Odnosno dr treba znati kad ti okvirno puca folikul.
> Bilo bi dobro da to utvrdis s pracenjem uzv jedan do dva mjeseca prije inseminacije.
> Jer bez obzira sto dobijes stop na oko 18 mm folikala on ti svejedno moze malo prije vec je proslo 36 h puknuti i to se dogadja zenama...pisale su tu.
> Iz tog sam razloga gore navela da se inseminacija moze izvesti i 24 h nakon stop da se prijevremeno pucanja izbjegne.
> 
> http://betaplus.hr/medicinski-potpom.../inseminacija/


Super hvala ti  :Smile: !  Znaci koliko sam shvatila stoperica ide da potakne pucanje folikula? Izmedju 24-36h nakon sto ju dobijes. I ugl se dobiva dan prije inseminacije ili na dan inseminacije? 
A jel ste pile kakve hormone ili nesto do tada? Kakve su reakciie tijela na to?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

> Super hvala ti !  Znaci koliko sam shvatila stoperica ide da potakne pucanje folikula? Izmedju 24-36h nakon sto ju dobijes. I ugl se dobiva dan prije inseminacije ili na dan inseminacije? 
> A jel ste pile kakve hormone ili nesto do tada? Kakve su reakciie tijela na to?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Tako je. Stop je za sazrijevanje i onda sigurno znas da ce doci do pucanja folikula.
Mogu se uzimati klomifeni ili femara.
Krece se 2 ili 3 dc i pije 5 dana jedna ili dvije na dan.
To ce procijeniti tvoj dr na osnovu hormona i antralnih folikula. Ako dobijes 4 ide se na ivf postupak da se izbjegne mogucnost viseplodne trudnoce.

Inseminacija se moze i bez lijekova izvesti i u tom slucaju se prati tvoj vodeci folikul.
Sretno!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Tako je. Stop je za sazrijevanje i onda sigurno znas da ce doci do pucanja folikula.
> Mogu se uzimati klomifeni ili femara.
> Krece se 2 ili 3 dc i pije 5 dana jedna ili dvije na dan.
> To ce procijeniti tvoj dr na osnovu hormona i antralnih folikula. Ako dobijes 4 ide se na ivf postupak da se izbjegne mogucnost viseplodne trudnoce.
> 
> Inseminacija se moze i bez lijekova izvesti i u tom slucaju se prati tvoj vodeci folikul.
> Sretno!


Super. Hvala ti puno na informacijama  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Pozdrav. Dali je netko pio decortin 5mg od 3dc? Do kada se pije?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## swift3

Bok, i ja sam nova u svemu ovome. U petak odradila prvu inseminaciju. Sada već par dana surfam i čitam kilometarske komentare po svim forumima pa imam neka pitanja, možda mi netko može pomoći sa svojim iskustvom. Vidim da su neki prije same inseminacije išli na uzv da se vide folikuli? ja sam drito na stol išla bez uzv. Prije postupka sam dobila papir na kojem sam upisala dane uzimanja Letrozola, taj papir sam prije postupka dala sestri i više ga nikad nisam vidjela. Kao niti jedan drugi papir. Vidim da su cure jako dobro upoznate sa veličinom folikula, brojem spermija, razno raznim informacijama...ja to ništa ne znam. Tutnuli su mi samo na kraju papir sa nazivom vaginaleta koje trebam uzimati 14 dana nakon postupka i natuknicom da odem vaditi onda betu. 
I sada sam bez papira i bez informacija, znam samo da moram za dva tjedna vaditi krv  :Cekam: 
Negdje na forumu mi je neka cura rekla da vaginalete uzimam svakih 8 sati, naravno, tu informaciju nisam dobila od doktorice. Zašto to uzimam, nemam pojma. 
Nekakvi savjeti, da li smijem vježbati, jesti, piti...ništa. Sve što znam, znam sa foruma.
Eto, bilo kakvih savjeti su dobrodošli. Vjerojatno će vas zanimati, išla sam u Petrovu kod dr. Šprem. 

Hvala!

----------


## Inesz

*swift3*, dobro došla na forum!

Šokira činjenica da ti u Petrovoj nisu napravili niti jednu ultrazvučnu folikulometriju tijekom stimulacije letrozolom i neposredno prije inseminacije. Ovakvo postupanje posve je protivno pravilima struke.

Jesi podigla vaginalete koje ti je dr propisala? Najvjerojatnije se radi o utrogestanu ili nekom drugom nadomjestku hormona progesterona.

Preporučila bih ti da odeš u Petrovu kod dr koja ti je vodila postupak i zatražiš da ti dade sva objašnjenja vezana uz postupkak IUI bez ijednog ultrazvuka, objasni moguće rizike tako vođene inseminacije i da ti da upute o terapiji.
Sretno!

----------


## swift3

> Preporučila bih ti da odeš u Petrovu kod dr koja ti je vodila postupak i zatražiš da ti dade sva objašnjenja vezana uz postupkak IUI bez ijednog ultrazvuka, objasni moguće rizike tako vođene inseminacije i da ti da upute o terapiji


Sorry, nisam dovoljno jasno to napisala. Imala sam jedan UZV, 10 dc, i tada mi je rekla da navečer uzmem štopericu i dođem 36 h kasnije (12 dc) na postupak. Na dan postupka nije bilo UZV. To mi je malo zbunjujuće. Budem im se javila, sada ću pričekati to vađenje krvi pa idući put (ako ga bude) rešetam svim pitanjima  :Smile: 

Je, utrogestan uzimam.

Hvala na info i savjetu!

----------


## MarijaSonja

> Bok, i ja sam nova u svemu ovome. U petak odradila prvu inseminaciju. Sada već par dana surfam i čitam kilometarske komentare po svim forumima pa imam neka pitanja, možda mi netko može pomoći sa svojim iskustvom. Vidim da su neki prije same inseminacije išli na uzv da se vide folikuli? ja sam drito na stol išla bez uzv. Prije postupka sam dobila papir na kojem sam upisala dane uzimanja Letrozola, taj papir sam prije postupka dala sestri i više ga nikad nisam vidjela. Kao niti jedan drugi papir. Vidim da su cure jako dobro upoznate sa veličinom folikula, brojem spermija, razno raznim informacijama...ja to ništa ne znam. Tutnuli su mi samo na kraju papir sa nazivom vaginaleta koje trebam uzimati 14 dana nakon postupka i natuknicom da odem vaditi onda betu. 
> I sada sam bez papira i bez informacija, znam samo da moram za dva tjedna vaditi krv 
> Negdje na forumu mi je neka cura rekla da vaginalete uzimam svakih 8 sati, naravno, tu informaciju nisam dobila od doktorice. Zašto to uzimam, nemam pojma. 
> Nekakvi savjeti, da li smijem vježbati, jesti, piti...ništa. Sve što znam, znam sa foruma.
> Eto, bilo kakvih savjeti su dobrodošli. Vjerojatno će vas zanimati, išla sam u Petrovu kod dr. Šprem. 
> 
> Hvala!


Ja sam također nova u ovome, išla kod dr.Tomičića, odradio mi je ultrazvuk 11. dan, taj isti dan dobila štopericu u 22,00 sata i u srijedu imala inseminaciju. Dok sam čekala postupak sestra mi je objasnila što se odgađa, kao i ona koja mi je davala štopericu, a za sve ostalo nisam znala ni što bi pitala. Toliko sam bila izgubljena. Meni je u otpusnom pismu pisalo kako uzimati tablete/vaginalete i rekli su mi da sve upute oko toga daje primarni ginekolog, no naravno da sam više pitala cure koje znam da su to prošle. One su mi rekla da se ponašam normalno, ako se osjećam dobo i ne radim fizički posao da bez problema idem raditi, da jedem i pijem sve isto kao i inače, da ako uspijem malo legem po stavljanju utrića i da se ne brinem  :Smile: . Moj ginekolog mi je rekao samo da ne dižem ništa teže od 7 kg  :Smile:  i da nemamo odnose do vađenja krvi. 
Untoč tome, ja sam taj cijeli dan preležala jer me dosta boljelo, iako su mi svi rekli da je skroz bezbolno  :Smile: . i Ipak ostajem kod kuće bar na godišnjem.

----------


## swift3

MarijaSonja, to si sad u srijedu isla? Isto Petrova ili? Ajde super da si se javila pa da mozemo razmijeniti iskustva  :Smile: 
Da, meni nitko nista nije objasnio, ali ocito sam samo imala peh. Primarni ginekolog isto kada mi salje recept u ljekarnu tak da mu ja sibnem mail :D To mi cak odgovara, samo da tam nemoram 5 godina cekat.
Ja se taman ufurala na nakom treningu i sad sam uzela pauzu 2 tjedna, a sve si mislim uzalud pa mi krivo. Al, dobro..ostanimo optimisticni  :Smile:  A ovo za odnose, to je jedino sto su mi valjda rekli, da imam normalno odnose kao i inace...tak da mi je to cudno.
Znaci i tebe je boljelo, definitivno nije bezbolno.

----------


## swift3

MarijaSonja, dr. Tomičić je isto u Petrovoj? Ajde drago mi je da si se javila pa se možemo pratiti s obzirom da smo u istoj ustanovi i od prilike isto vrijeme. Ja idem sljedeći petak vaditi krv, iako mislim da ću to preskočiti i popišat se na štapić. Ovih 5% mi nimalo ne ulijeva nade  :Unsure:  
I mene je jako boljelo, toliko da mi je bilo užasno loše općenito, ali ajde prošlo je. Ja se naivno namjeravala pojavit na poslu  :Klap: 
Nikakvo otpusno pismo nisam dobila, niti informacije od primarnog ginekologa. Ali sad mi to sve više nije bitno, kako će vrijeme prolaziti vjerujem da ću i preko foruma i interneta saznati sve što slijedi, pa ću znat postavit prava pitanja i na vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## swift3

> MarijaSonja, dr. Tomičić je isto u Petrovoj? Ajde drago mi je da si se javila pa se možemo pratiti s obzirom da smo u istoj ustanovi i od prilike isto vrijeme. Ja idem sljedeći petak vaditi krv, iako mislim da ću to preskočiti i popišat se na štapić. Ovih 5% mi nimalo ne ulijeva nade  
> I mene je jako boljelo, toliko da mi je bilo užasno loše općenito, ali ajde prošlo je. Ja se naivno namjeravala pojavit na poslu 
> Nikakvo otpusno pismo nisam dobila, niti informacije od primarnog ginekologa. Ali sad mi to sve više nije bitno, kako će vrijeme prolaziti vjerujem da ću i preko foruma i interneta saznati sve što slijedi, pa ću znat postavit prava pitanja i na vrijeme


Isprike na dva put istom postu, mislila sam da prvi put nisam uspjela  :Smile:

----------


## MarijaSonja

Da i ja sam u Petrovoj, ali ja imam jos dosta do vadjenja bete, prvo sam bila uvjerena da ništa od svega jer sam bila strašno ukocena, kad sam ostala ležati skoro pocela plakati, a onda vec od sutra bilo bolje, pa sam bila uvjerena da je sigurno uspjelo, a sad sam opet na li la, koma sam

----------


## MarijaSonja

Swift3, A i vidis svatko ima neke svoje savjete... Jel ti ovo prvi postupak?

----------


## swift3

> Swift3, A i vidis svatko ima neke svoje savjete... Jel ti ovo prvi postupak?


Je, prvi i jos me ceka jedan ako sad ne uspije i onda idu ove komplicirane metode o kojima nis ne znam.
Valjda od ovih utrica koje uzimam tri puta dnevno bas mi jako luduju hormoni, ko neka luda zena sam  :Smile:  placem, svadjam se, zivcanim, grozno...nikad ovakav pms nisam imala!

----------


## MarijaSonja

Nama su rekli da idemo na tri inseminacije, zasto vi dvije? Koja vam je dijagnoza? Kod mene štitnjača a kod muža tetra nesto  :Smile:

----------


## MarijaSonja

Čekamo zajedno petak, sigurno je to to... Hoćeš raditi test prije?

----------


## swift3

> Čekamo zajedno petak, sigurno je to to... Hoćeš raditi test prije?


Pa hocu kad ih doma imam na bacanje, tipa u cetvrtak. U petak idem vadit krv jer mi nije daleko, usput mi je tako reci.

A kod nas su godine (34), moja slabija ovarijska rezerva (nizak AMH) i njegovi slabije brojcani pokretni spermiji (oligoastenozospermia).

----------


## MarijaSonja

Ma bit ce to sve super  :Smile:

----------


## MarijaSonja

Swift3, kako si?

----------


## swift3

> Swift3, kako si?


Dobro, hvala na pitanju  :Smile:  nista novo nemam za prijavit. Petak je blizu, hehe. Odlucila sam privatno vadit krv da dobijem rezultate odmah, neda mi se cekat ponedjeljak. Ti, kak ide?

----------


## MarijaSonja

Dobro je, ja imam jos tjedan dana, jucer me dosta bolilo od ovog utrogestana.

----------


## swift3

> Dobro je, ja imam jos tjedan dana, jucer me dosta bolilo od ovog utrogestana.


Jel? Bas cudno, meni nista nije od tih utrica. Vidim da svatko drukcije reagira, bas nema pravila. Jel danas bolje? Mozda nije od tog, tko zna sto se zbiva :D

----------


## MarijaSonja

Pa da, kaze mi prijateljica koja ih je dobad dio trudnoce  koristila da isto nista nije imala, jel kod tebe ima kakvih znakova?

----------


## swift3

> Pa da, kaze mi prijateljica koja ih je dobad dio trudnoce  koristila da isto nista nije imala, jel kod tebe ima kakvih znakova?


Nikakvih ne, kazem, samo sam puno zivcanija i placljivija nego ikad. Nego, sutra je the dan, vadjenje bete. Zna netko sto trebam ocekivati?  :Smile:

----------


## MarijaSonja

Ja znam da trebas ocekivati betu bar oko 100  :Smile: , javi cim saznaš i svaka ti cast sto test nisi dosad napravila, od srca ti želim da je ovo prva i zadnja

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Nikakvih ne, kazem, samo sam puno zivcanija i placljivija nego ikad. Nego, sutra je the dan, vadjenje bete. Zna netko sto trebam ocekivati?


Sretnooo [emoji1696]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## swift3

> Sretnooo [emoji1696]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala cure, na zalost nis od toga. Jos jedna koja ne popravlja losu statistiku  :Smile: 
Nis, idemo dalje.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Hvala cure, na zalost nis od toga. Jos jedna koja ne popravlja losu statistiku 
> Nis, idemo dalje.


Samo hrabro daljr [emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MarijaSonja

Nema veze, bit ce slijedeći puta, moj muž kaže, samo pozitiva  :Smile:  mi čekamo do srijede, ali me vec danas boli kao da cu dobiti, leđa rasturaju i stomak, a ono sto bi kao znak trudnoće trebalo ništa  :Smile:  iako sam ja i dalje pozitivna....

----------


## Libra

> Nema veze, bit ce slijedeći puta, moj muž kaže, samo pozitiva  mi čekamo do srijede, ali me vec danas boli kao da cu dobiti, leđa rasturaju i stomak, a ono sto bi kao znak trudnoće trebalo ništa  iako sam ja i dalje pozitivna....


To su ti prvi simptomi trudnoce! Bolovi u krizima i bol kao da ces dobiti mengu. Zato ih zene ne znaju ni razlikivati jer ih to zbuni i odmah pomisle nis od trudnoce.
Sto bi po tebi trebao biti znak rane trudnoce?

----------


## MarijaSonja

Da budem pristojna  :Smile:  prsa me ne bole  :Smile:  a svi kazu da one prve počnu, cudno mi je jer je tek 10 dan nakon postupka...

----------


## Libra

> Da budem pristojna  prsa me ne bole  a svi kazu da one prve počnu, cudno mi je jer je tek 10 dan nakon postupka...


Kako kod koga. Nekoga bole a nekoga ne. Mene osobno nisu. Taman su ti dani za te simptome u krizima i menga bolovi jer oni okvirno pocinju od 6 dana i mogu trajati sve do 12 dana kada bi u pravilu implantacija trebala zavrsiti.
Meni su menga bolovi bili prisutni sve do 12 tt.
Tako da svaka zena je slucaj za sebe.

----------


## Libra

A vidim da koristis i utrogestan! Od njega takodjer zene imaju napete i osjetljive grudi a ti nemas. Samo ti navodim primjere da kako kod koga jer svi smo razliciti.
Nemoj se zamarati simptomima. Vjeruj da je uspjelo i zabavi se sad s necim drugim sto te ispunjava.

----------


## MarijaSonja

Libra hvala, evo nasmijao me tvoj post, nisam dugo ovdje pa ne znam tvoj slučaj?

----------


## swift3

> Libra hvala, evo nasmijao me tvoj post, nisam dugo ovdje pa ne znam tvoj slučaj?


Ima kaj novoga?  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Kako kod koga. Nekoga bole a nekoga ne. Mene osobno nisu. Taman su ti dani za te simptome u krizima i menga bolovi jer oni okvirno pocinju od 6 dana i mogu trajati sve do 12 dana kada bi u pravilu implantacija trebala zavrsiti.
> Meni su menga bolovi bili prisutni sve do 12 tt.
> Tako da svaka zena je slucaj za sebe.


nego Libra.... čestitam!  :Smile: 
Koji si tt?

----------


## MarijaSonja

Nista kod mene

----------


## MarijaSonja

> Ima kaj novoga?


Nista kod mene, sve ispocetka  :Sad:

----------


## swift3

> Nista kod mene, sve ispocetka


Zao mi je cuti, ali zbilja su male sanse pa si nemoj uzimati to previse k srcu. Bit ce!
Narucila si se za novi pregled ili koji su ti sljedeci koraci?
U kojoj si ti bolnici?

----------


## MarijaSonja

U Petrovoj, napisala sam ti sve na klokanici  :Smile: , ista osoba drugo ime (mala lana), dakle poslala im nalaz bete i oni mi mailom odgovorili da ponovim sve iz prvog ciklusa i dodjem na ultrrazvuk 11 dan s D1 uputnicom.

----------


## swift3

> U Petrovoj, napisala sam ti sve na klokanici , ista osoba drugo ime (mala lana), dakle poslala im nalaz bete i oni mi mailom odgovorili da ponovim sve iz prvog ciklusa i dodjem na ultrrazvuk 11 dan s D1 uputnicom.


Super  :Smile:  javi kako je proslo i sretno!

----------


## Purple Lu

Pozdrav cure,
ima netko da je ovaj mjesec na inseminaciji? Da se zajedno smijemo, žalimo i čekamo  :lool: 

Mi smo baš odradili svoju prvu, nemam baš velika očekivanja ali dobro, tko zna...

----------


## Purple Lu

Nema nikogaaaa... 
Izgleda da ovaj mjesec samujem na inseminacijama  :Coffee: 
Možda se netko uključi  :Cekam:

----------


## Purple Lu

Evo da i ja prijavim bar za statistiku, 
idiopati (premda sad sve više sumnjam da je možda spermio malo graničan, imali smo samo 4mil probranih za inseminaciju)
14 dan nakon inseminacije beta negativna

----------


## angie_88

Evo i menee  :Smile: )) Danas inseminacija bila, sada cekati 2 tjedna. Ja imam policisticne jajnike, izostala O par ciklusa, 9dc na folikul. dva dominantna folikula na lijevom jajniku 16 i 17mm, stopericu primila 10dc, i danas 12dc insemin. Nalazi muzevog uzorka Normozoospermia, kaze doktor super nalazi. Zanima me na nalazu gdje pise vrijednost probranih za inseminaciju? Ja citam vrijednosti koncentracija i volumen...

----------


## Purple Lu

jel ti nisu rekli? 
meni je dr rekao koliko ih je bilo za inseminaciju, 4mil-što je zapravo kako sam poslje saznala jako malo, a ni on nije bio prezadovoljan sa brojem, još mi je napomenuo da smo imali odnos i sa ovim brojem nema šanse da bi prirodno ostali trudni...
a nalazi svih spermiograma koje smo radili (više njih kroz zadnjih par godina) uvijek normozospermia, nije mi to jasno nikako...

----------


## angie_88

Dobila sam ja nalaz uzorka kojeg je MM dao, na ispiranje i sto vec, prije AIH. 
Ginekolog mi je rekao da su nalazi toliko dobri da je skoro trudna ostala ona sto ih je obradjivala hahaha nasmijao me dobro. Nisam znala sto koji od M/ml se gleda, ali sam malo citala i vidim da je to vrijednost volumena. Nama je to 3.8, ali meni prijatelj doktor kaze da je to odlicno, da je bitno da nije islod 1.5 jer onda sto posto nista ne bi bilo. Najvaznije je da su ekstra brzi i pokretni, sve one vrijednosti po WHO zadovoljava, tako da sam sto se toga tice zadovoljna. Ja kazem bar da je on dobar s nalazima  :Smile: ))

----------


## Purple Lu

Super angie, joj ma želim ti da odmah upali i da nam popraviš statistiku na inseminacijama! 
Ali mene to baš zbunjuje sad, kak svaki dr ima drugacije misljenje sto je odličan, dobar, loš spermiogram...

----------


## Purple Lu

@angie_88 kad planiraš raditi test? kako se osjećaš?

----------


## angie_88

> @angie_88 kad planiraš raditi test? kako se osjećaš?


Isla sam na put nakon Bozica s muzem, malo Austrija i Slovacka, tako da sam bila cijela oko toga. Nisam razmisljala uopce, a sto se simptoma tice... desilo mi se sinoc da su me bolili jajnici, ledja-za ovo vise vjerujem da je zbog hodanja i voznje, jako sam napuhana-a za to krivim progesteron. Tako da nisam bas nista posebno primjetila... eee jedino neku veliku vrucinu unutarnju osjecam danima.

----------


## Purple Lu

Još i bolje da si išla, da se malo opustite i uživate!
A kad planiraš raditi test, tj kad bi trebala ići betu vaditi?

----------


## angie_88

Napravila sam test da provjerim da je stoperica prestala djelovati. Tako da cu sad probati dati sve od sebe da se suzdrzim, danas je 7.dan od inseminacije, ginekolog mi je rekao 14.dan da radim

----------


## Pegii

Evo prijavljujem se i ja za inseminaciju. Ja lično smatram gubljenjem živaca, ali kod nas je idiopatska neplodnosti pa ne žele nas slati odma na ivf  :Sad:  

Ima li pozitivnih iskustava da je nekome fakat uspjelo?  :Sad:

----------


## Purple Lu

Dobro već si pola izgurala, svima nam je najgore to pred kraj, taj zadnji tjedan, ali brzo će to proći!!!
Nisam te pitala jesi nakon inseminacije dobila šta od ljekova? Estrofem, Utrogestane, folacin ili tak nešto,ili ništa?

----------


## angie_88

Prvo sam pila Provera tablete za poticanje M. Onda 2-6dan ciklusa Letrozol, 9dc folikulomet s 2 dominantna folikula 16 i 17mm na lijevom jajniku, stoperica 10dc navecer, 12dc ujutro inseminacija. Od tada 3x1 utrogestan. Jutros radila test, negativan. Bole me jajnici lagano i donji dio ledja jako. Sada sam u mislima izmedju dolaska menstr ili pak moze biti implantacija? Nekako vise mislim da je ovo prvo, ali zelim vjerovati da je ovo drugo.. da sam barem jaka u stavu i da sam poslusala dr i cekala 14.dan hahha, ali sto mogu i ja sam samo zena koja zeli bebaca  :Smile: ))

----------


## angie_88

Kako je bilo kod tebe u toku inseminacije? Da li po tvom iskustvu ima jos smisla 9dc negativan test da bude plus na kraju?

----------


## Purple Lu

Naravno angie!!! Pa 9 dan je još prepre rano!!
Ima slučajeva da 9 dan pokaže plus na testu ali oni su iznimka!
Po mom 12 dan je nekako najranije što bi ja radila test, a definitivno odi betu vaditi i onda si sigurna 100%!!

----------


## Pegii

I mene čeka inseminacija, iako sam željela odmah na ivf.. Kod nas je idiopatska neplodnost  :Sad: 

Spermogram normo preko 38 miliona, 78 % pokretnih..
Kod mene prohodni jajovodi, prolaktin na terapiju sam pa je ok, samo pco, iako imam redovne cikluse i ovulacije..

----------


## Purple Lu

Pegii dobrodošla, i mi isto imamo dijagnozu idiopatska neplodnost, spermigram nam je normo, kod mene svi hormoni super, prohodnost sve ok, ciklusi i ovulacije  školski... 
Ja sam isto kao i ti htjela preskočiti inseminacije jer nevjerujem u njih, a na kraju na preporuku doktora ipak sam odlučila odraditi ih jer su najmanje invazivne. Ne budem ih radila unedogled, 2, 3max i ak ne uspje idemo dalje...
Kad krecete sa inseminacijom?

----------


## Pegii

Da, i kod nas je normo  :Smile:  
Krećemo čim dobijem ciklus a tek mi je prošao ovaj.. tako da stimulacija kreće krajem januara femarom 2x1 pa onda vidjet ćemo .. a ti? Jesil vec odradila koju? Fige drzim !!

----------


## angie_88

Kod nas je isto normo, a sto se tice problema radi kojeg smo na inseminaciji... ja imam policisticne i nemam O zadnjih par mjeseci, pa je ginek savjetovao ovo kao izbor, medju insem i temp odnosom. Na Badnjak bila prva, nadam se i jedina. Crtica se i danas blago vidi, pa se sve mislim da li sutra vaditi krv?

----------


## Purple Lu

> Da, i kod nas je normo  
> Krećemo čim dobijem ciklus a tek mi je prošao ovaj.. tako da stimulacija kreće krajem januara femarom 2x1 pa onda vidjet ćemo .. a ti? Jesil vec odradila koju? Fige drzim !!


mi smo odradili jednu inseminaciju u prirodnom ciklusu, sad smo jedan ciklus preskočili zbog svih ovih praznika i neradnih dana, i sad u prvom krećemo ponovo na inseminaciju u blago stimuliranom ciklusu, isto mislim da budem femaru dobila za piti! 
Sljedeći pon idem na uzv(da provejrimo da nema slučajno nekakvih cisti) i dogovor oko terapije, jer bi krajem sljedećeg tjedna trebala dobiti m pa da odmah mogu krenuti piti !
Javim situaciju, i tebi držim fige, baš mi je drago da ima još curka koje sad idu na inseminaciju da se možemo zajedno bodriti, odmah je lakše....

----------


## Purple Lu

> Kod nas je isto normo, a sto se tice problema radi kojeg smo na inseminaciji... ja imam policisticne i nemam O zadnjih par mjeseci, pa je ginek savjetovao ovo kao izbor, medju insem i temp odnosom. Na Badnjak bila prva, nadam se i jedina. Crtica se i danas blago vidi, pa se sve mislim da li sutra vaditi krv?


angie evo i ovdje da ti čestitam  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
ideš danas vaditi betu?

----------


## Mamita999

Bok svima,

Htjela sam podijeliti nase iskustvo. Mi smo upravo prosli nas prvi AIH nakon 1,5 godina pokušavanja. Napravili smo standardne pretrage ukljucivsi HSG. Kao rezultat osim moj PCOS, drugih problema nismo imali. Za AIH sam pila od 3-7 dana klomifen 150mg i kao rezultat imala sam jedan vodeći folikul. U nedjelju sam si dala štopericu a u utorak je bio AIH. Nekoliko sati nakon AIHa sam imala jake bolove u lijevom jajniku (gdje je vodeci folikul) i u kicmi pa se nadam da je to bila ovulacija. Na dan AIHa mi nisu radili UZV tako da ne znam da li je pukao prije folikul. Kad sam dosla doma i pogledala otpusni list vidjela sam da je muzicu navedeno da ima dijagnozu astenozoospermija iako je nalaz spermiograma prije bio uredan. Kako je on taj dan bio izuzetno pod stresom, sve se nadam da je to bio razlog i da je na granici bio nalaz (nazalost detalje nismo dobili). Sad strpljivo cekamo (iako ja po cijele dane osluskujem da li ima kakvih simptoma) i pokusavamo mislit pozitivno iako znamo da je dosta mal postotak uspjesnosti.

----------


## Purple Lu

Bok Lidija999, baš mi je drago da si se javila jer smo mi isto u utorak imali AIH, drugi po redu pa da se možemo zajedno pratiti  :Smile: 
ovaj prvi tjedan mi je proletio, nadam se da će i drugi tako  :Smile: 

Ja sam ovaj put pila Femaru od 3-7dc 2x1tabletu, imala sam 2 vodeća folikula, jedan 21mm drugi 18mm.
Jel znaš koliko su dobrih spermića vratili? Navodno da je sve više od 1,5mil ok za inseminaciju... Naravno što više to bolje!
Jesi dobila kakve tablete sad nakon inseminacije?

----------


## Purple Lu

> Da, i kod nas je normo  
> Krećemo čim dobijem ciklus a tek mi je prošao ovaj.. tako da stimulacija kreće krajem januara femarom 2x1 pa onda vidjet ćemo .. a ti? Jesil vec odradila koju? Fige drzim !!


Pegi šta ima novoga? jesi počela piti femaru? bila na uzv?

----------


## Mamita999

Bok Purple Lu, bas sam sretna da nisam sama

----------


## Mamita999

Bok Purple Lu, bas sam sretna da nisam sama te da se mozemo pratiti  :Smile:  Sto se tice spermiograma, nazalost nemam nikakve detalje, samo dijagnozu sa otpusnog pisma. Doktor mi je na postupku rekao da je uzorak dobar, tako da se uopce ne zamaram s tim (ionako je vec gotovo). Ja sam dobila za piti Duphaston 3x1 i Folacin 1x1. Sta si ti dobila? Za sada ne osjecam nikakve simptome.  :Sad:  Jel kod tebe ima ikakvih naznaka?

----------


## Purple Lu

Ma dobro,to što kažeš, nemaš se sad šta zamarati sa spermiogramom! Bitno da je dr rekao sa je uzorak dobar!!

Ja sam ti dobila Utrogestane 3x2, Folacin 1x1, Andol,1x1 Estrofem 2x1 i Decortin 2x1 (njega sam prestala piti nakon 3 dana jer mi ne paše). Ma meni se čini da je meni moj dr previše toga natrpao, ali dobro, bum preživjela...

Od simptoma ništa posebno. Jučer sam osjetila na min dok sam trčala kao grč, onak kao pred mengu ali jako kratko, i danas kao da su mi grudi malo osjetljivije, i to je to.
To su mi i inače simptomi pred M,tako da ne znam ne bi to računala kao neke simptome...

Kad ti trebaš betu vaditi? Meni piše u utorak...
Jel planiraš prije raditi test ili čekaš betu?

----------


## Mamita999

Ufff da, cini se dosta lijekova, al bitno da pomognu!!  :Smile:  i ja sam osjetila tako povremeno grcice, al nista konkretno i kao malo osjetljive bradavice. Al to sve prepisujem i tome sto pridajem pozornost tome. Ja betu trebam vaditi vec 12 dan (to je nedjelja) pa cu ici u ponedjeljak. Najradije bi napravila testic prije, al nekako se bojim razocarenja! Ti si isla na svoj prvi postupak u ciklusu prije ovog?

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Pegi šta ima novoga? jesi počela piti femaru? bila na uzv?


Purple Lu; Pegii je drugi uername, bila sam zaboravila sifru od ovog, i ostala mi zapamcena. Sutra inseminaciju imamo. Pila sam i ja femaru od 3-7 dana 2x1. Malo sam razocarana, vodeci folikul 25 mm, dobila sam stop inekciju danas. (inace sam uvijek sa fmarom imala 2 folikula bas sad zakazalo), i da što je najgore kaze da je prilično teren dobar, ali meni ne djeluje tako, jer endometrij je 7.4  :Sad:  A citam da je optimalan od 8 mm pa dalje.  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Purple Lu

Pa nemoj biti razočarana, to je super folikul i jedan  je dovoljan  :Smile: 
Meni je endometrij uvijek dobar ali svejedno mi svaki put da da pijem estrofem (za zadebljanje endometrija) pa pitaj sutra kad budeš na inseminaciji ako hoćeš... 

koja vam je ovo inseminacija?

----------


## Mamita999

I meni se cini Purple Lu da si dobila hrpu toga za pit. Al bitno da pomogne!  :Smile: 

Meni nista posebno od simptoma. Kao malo grudi osjetljive i imala nesto malo grceva, al s obzirom da sad primijecujem svaki detalj mislim da to ne treba uzeti u obzir.

Meni su rekli da betu trebam 12 dana vaditi, sto pada sad u nedjelju, pa 14 dan ponovo nakon AIHa. Tako da cu u ponedjeljak betu vadit. A za test ne znam, strah me da se razocaram  :Sad:  Hoces li ti raditi test prije?

Pisala si da ti je ovo druga inseminacija. Jesi bila u prethodnom ciklusu na inseminaciji?

----------


## Pegii

Prva inseminacija, inace htjela sam odmah ivf ali nemamo medicinske indikacije, I zbog godina( imam 23) i nemamo dijagnozu..  :Smile:

----------


## Purple Lu

> I meni se cini Purple Lu da si dobila hrpu toga za pit. Al bitno da pomogne! 
> 
> Meni nista posebno od simptoma. Kao malo grudi osjetljive i imala nesto malo grceva, al s obzirom da sad primijecujem svaki detalj mislim da to ne treba uzeti u obzir.
> 
> Meni su rekli da betu trebam 12 dana vaditi, sto pada sad u nedjelju, pa 14 dan ponovo nakon AIHa. Tako da cu u ponedjeljak betu vadit. A za test ne znam, strah me da se razocaram  Hoces li ti raditi test prije?
> 
> Pisala si da ti je ovo druga inseminacija. Jesi bila u prethodnom ciklusu na inseminaciji?


Meni je napisao za 14 dana beta, ja isto mislim da necu raditi test prije, ali vidiš mogla bi otići betu vaditi ranije u pon  :Grin: 
Bili smo u 12 mj na prvoj inseminaciji, onda smo jedan ciklus pauzirali (zbog praznika) i sad u 1mj smo išli na drugi AIH. 
I to je to što se AIH-a tiče, ako sad ne upali idemo odmah sa sljedećim ciklusom na IVF...




> Prva inseminacija, inace htjela sam odmah ivf ali nemamo medicinske indikacije, I zbog godina( imam 23) i nemamo dijagnozu..


Da stvarno si mlada, što je super jer su ti veće šanse u bilo kojem postupku! Koliko dugo ste pokušavali prije nego ste se odlučili za AIH?
A i inače ako nemate dijagnoznu (isto kao i mi) prvo svi savjetuju inseminacije, jer su najmanje "agresivne"...

----------


## Pegii

2 godine smo krenuli ono u pretrage, mozda godinu i jace da bas pratimo plodne dane, ciljanji, folikumetrija i slicno. Da, bas zato manje je kao agresivno.. ne znam, danas nam je inseminacija, pa budemo vidjeli.  :Smile:

----------


## Mamita999

Purple Lu, mislim da cemo i mi tako pokusati. Jos jedan AIH pa odmah s doktorom vidjeti ako ne uspije da idemo na IVF.

Pegii sretno danas!!  :Smile:

----------


## Purple Lu

Sretno, držim fige, i neboj se ništa, sve će to super proći!!!

----------


## Pegii

Stop inekcija bila juče u pola 11, inseminacija danas u 13:30. Folikul nije bio pukao, nalaz njegov dobar, jel vama kažu koliko bude izdvojenih pokretnih? 
Sluznica kazu da je dobra pa budemo vidjeli. Od sutra utrogestan.  :Smile:  

Sretno nam svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Purple Lu

Super!!! Joj želim ti svu sreću da uspije!!!

Meni su rekli  oba puta koliko je bilo spermića, ali šta mi to znači, imali smo prvi puta 4 mil, nije uspjelo a jedan je dovoljan!! Sad smo imali nešto manje 3,8mil...

Lidija baš sam si smislila da ću i ja u pon otići vaditi betu, tako da zajedno čekamo  :Smile: 
Taman sam si isplanirala vikend da ne stignem previše razmišljati o tome, a u pon onda šta bude bude!
Nisam te pitala gdje si ti, u kojoj bolnici? tj. gdje ideš vaditi betu?

----------


## Pegii

Meni su rekli da ih je 9 miliona pokretnih koje ubacuju. Mada svejedno, jedan je dovoljan, vidjet cemo.. nemam nikakav osjecaj, jel to je ok? Mislim osjecaj kao da je bio obican pregled. Od jutros me boli i žiga taj jajnika. Rekla mi je da možda budem osjetila. Sretnoooo  curke. Mi dok smo u cekaoni sjedili i cekali, jedna žena je javila da je beta pozitivna i bila je inseminacija u pitanju. Drzim fige!!

----------


## Mamita999

Juhuu onda cemo skupa Purple Lu. Ja sam u Vinogradskoj, u kojoj si ti? Ja sam si isto isplanirala cijeli vikend, tako da se nadam da ce to brzo proci! 

Jucer mi je bio koma dan. Nisam nista spavala. Imala sam burne snove (uopce nisu bile povezane sa trenutnim strahovima), budila se tisucu puta, pa se preznojavala. Uzasno. I onda tijekom cijelog dana imala grceve, sve sam mislila da cu procurit. Al srecom nisam. Nocas normalno spavala i opet se dobro osjecam.  :Smile:  Jesi li ti nesto osjetila Puple Lu?

Pegii bit ce to sve super. Sad se zaokupi drugim stvarima da sto manje razmisljas  :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Lidija; zanima me jeste li vi nesto posebno mirovale i slicno? Čisto onako, mene desna strana boli dok hodam više, i ta je bol od jutros a folikul jeste bio na desnom jajniku.
Sutra bih isla raditi malo, pa zato me zanima koliko se smijem zapravo aktivirati?  :Smile: 

Držiiiim fige i mislim na Vas!  :Smile:

----------


## Mamita999

Pegii, mene je poslije inseminacije (poslije podne) uzasno zabolio lijevi jajnik gdje je bio folikul, boljelo me dolje u kicmi i imala sam osjecaj da mi se noge oduzimaju. Moja pretpostavka je da je tada pukao folikul i da je bila ovulacija. Pretpostavlajm da je i kod tebe tako. Mislim da ne moras previse mirovati, ali mozda da mirujes danas pa vidis kako se sutra osjecas.

----------


## Bajbiblue

Blago tebi onda, kod tebe su baš upecali vrijeme. Meni taj dan ništa, odležala sam u ordinaciji jedno sat vremena, poslije smo otišli na kafu, pa kući. Ali od ranog jutra me počelo kočiti. Sad je ok. Danas samo ležim onako, prošetala malo, sutra ću početi sa uobičajnim aktivnostima. Kako se osjećate pred betu? 
Imate li kakvih simptoma?  :Smile:

----------


## Mamita999

S obzirom da mi nisu prije inseminacije radili uzv, nadam se da su potrefili. Pa i tebi su potrefili ako je dan prije bila inseminacija. Jeste li dobili domacu zadacu? Mi smo trebali odnos imati odmah navecer i iduci dan. Jesu ti dali kakvu terapiju?

Ja se danas bas osjecam dobro, pozitivna sam i nadam se da ce proletit ovaj vikend. Nemam neke simptome, malo teske grudi al to mi je i pred mengu.

----------


## Purple Lu

Pegii super za 9mil!!! Meni je prvi put bio baš kako kažeš kao običan pregled, drugi put me malo više više bolilo, ali kratka bol, ništa strašno! 
Mislim da ti je sve to normalno, i ja sam taj dan i dan poslje osjetila nešto kao probadanje, valjda pucanje folikula-tako sam si ja to protumačila.
A što se mirovanja tiče ja sam samo taj dan kao mirovala, a dalje sve normalno kak bi inače, nisam se ništa štedila, a nije mi ništa dr ni rekao.

Lidija ja sam kod Škvorca, onda ćeš ti u Vinogradsku ići vaditi? Ja ću otići privat u breyer-blizu  :Smile: .
Ma ne znam šta bi ti rekla, jučer me isto probadalo, par puta, baš kao da ću dobiti, ali danas mi je stvarno osjećaj kao da mi dolazi svaki tren, ne znam šta bi mislila jer poslje prve inseminacije nikakvih simptoma ni menge ni ničega nisam imala. 
Veselim se vikendu i odmoru, brzo će ponedjeljak!

----------


## Mamita999

Da, da. Ja cu u Vinogradsku. Bas cemo biti blizu. Ako si free mozemo na kavu.  :Smile:  Ne znam koliko se ceka nalaz. Znas li ti Purple Lu?

Sto se tice simptoma, mislim da je tesko protumaciti da li je uspjelo ili nije, kad su prvi znakovi i trudnoce slicni onima kad trebas dobiti. Drzim u svakom slucaju fige svima.  :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Op Op, je li to novi username nosi novosti?  :Smile: )
Da vas pitamo da li ste vi od Utrogestana imali napetost u stomaku i ledjima?

Jooooš malo i vaše duple bete čekamoo.  :Kiss:

----------


## Mamita999

Ne, samo promjena nadimka!! Al valjda bu  :Smile: 

Ja nisam koristila Utrogestan, tako da ti nazalost ne mogu nista reci. Od Duphastona nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava. 

Evo danas napokon neki simptomi. Grudi teske i natecene, umor i imala sam blage grceve. Sad je pitanje da li je vjestica ili mrvica! Jos evo dan i pol  :Smile:

----------


## Pegii

Mamita; jupiiii jeeeej, drzimo fige ipak da to bude mrvica.  :Smile:

----------


## Purple Lu

mamita999 sorry sto nisam odgovorila, uopće nisam bila na forumu za vikend!!
nalazi su meni bili za par sati kad sam prvi put vadila
jesi ti vec išla vaditi? držim fige!!!
ja izgleda necu danas, ne stignem zbog posla  :Sad: 


bejbiblue ja sam na utrogestanima i imala sam i imam isto takve "bolove", mislim da ti je to normalna nuspojava progesterona...

----------


## Mamita999

Evo ja dosla s vadenja krvi i sad cekam!

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Evo ja dosla s vadenja krvi i sad cekam! ������


Držiiiiim fige  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Libra

> Purple Lu; Pegii je drugi uername, bila sam zaboravila sifru od ovog, i ostala mi zapamcena. Sutra inseminaciju imamo. Pila sam i ja femaru od 3-7 dana 2x1. Malo sam razocarana, vodeci folikul 25 mm, dobila sam stop inekciju danas. (inace sam uvijek sa fmarom imala 2 folikula bas sad zakazalo), i da što je najgore kaze da je prilično teren dobar, ali meni ne djeluje tako, jer endometrij je 7.4  A citam da je optimalan od 8 mm pa dalje.


*Bajbiblue* ti si se sjetila svoje lozinke?
Upozorit ce te osoblje foruma jer jedna osoba pise pod dva imena i to krsi pravila foruma!!!!!

Bilo bi lijepo da nastavis pisati pod *Bajbiblue* jer si se pod tim imenom prvo registrirala a drugi adminim mogu izbrisati ili blokirati!!!
Lp

----------


## Bajbiblue

Cao libra, ostala mi lozinka od Bajbi blue zapamcena na laptopu, a Pegi sam formirana na mobitelu. Nisam to znala, onda ok, neka obrisu Pegii, nije problem. Budem pisala sa laptopa.

Sorry, ako sam prekrsila neko pravila, nisam ni znala. 

Lp

----------


## Purple Lu

Mamita evo i ja bas došla sad!
Kad su ti reklo da ce biti nalaz?
Ja sam mužu rekla da on otvori i pogleda nalaz kad dođe jer ja nemogu, baš mi je teško nekako... 
Sretno!!!

----------


## Mamita999

Jos cekam!! Izludit cu!! :/ I mene je uzasno strah!! Moj je na poslu, tako da cu sama otvoriti. Javi cim saznas i drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

zasto se ceka tak dugo?
Mi inace dobijem rezultate kroz dva sata  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mamita999

Ne znam! Izludila sam!

Al evo da popravim prosjek, beta 131,6  :Smile:  jos sam u soku  :Smile: 

Purple Lu, drzim fige i javi svoje!!

----------


## Purple Lu

Ajme mamita bravo!!!!!
CESTITAM!!!!! Joj blago se tebi! Uživaj draga i mirnu trudnoću ti želim! 

Nažalost moja beta je negativna, tako da nas sad čeka ivf...

----------


## Bajbiblue

jeees, jeeees!
Mamita; koja je kod vas bila dijagnoza? Cuvaaaaaj se <3

----------


## Bajbiblue

Purple Lu: Mnogo mi je zao, ali imas cemu da se radujes! Ja jedva cekam da radimoooo ivf!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Bajbiblue

I djevojke nesto me muci, cujem da ako je folikul 25 mm je prekasno za stop inekciju, je li to tačno. Moje je bio 25 mm kada sam dobila pregnil. :/

----------


## Mamita999

Hvala curke!!! Ja jos ne vjerujem  :Smile: 

Purple Lu tako mi je zao!! Al uvjerena sam da ce biti treca sreca, samo ne gubi nadu!! Pa cemo s tobom sljedecu beticu pratiti.

S obzirom da sam ja prije 3 godine imala slucajnu trudnocu i spontani, odlucila sam ici iz dana u dan sada. Tako da se danas radujem, al sutra cu pokusati opet previse ne razmisljati dok ne prode kriticno razdoblje.

Nama je dijagnoza bila anovulacijski ciklusi zbog mojih pcos. Ili je nije bilo ili je bila preslaba. Iako sam i prije imala pokusaj s clomifenom (tada nisam imala ni vodeceg folikula), uopce se nisam nadala da ce nesto uspjeti sada na inseminaciji. Al ipak vidi, kad se najmanje nadas uspije.

A za folikul ti nisam sigurna. Moj je bio 16mm u subotu ujutro a u nedjelju navecer sam uzela stopericu. Koliki ti je bio na dan inseminacije Bajbiblu?

----------


## Pegii

Moj je bio 18 mm u ponedjeljak, u srijedu vec 25 mm i tad sam dobila stopericu. 

Inace na stimulaciji kada sam budu tako 20-24 mm. Ne znam, bojim se da sam ovaj ciklus bez ovulacije, mozda cak i jajne stanice.

Imam konstantnu laganu bol po dni temu stomaka. I neku napetost.

Sretno mamita  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Purple Lu

hvala mamita  :grouphug: 
neću ja više na inseminacije ići, ali neka bude ivf iz prve uspješan  :Grin: 

pegi ništa to ne bi trebalo smetati, nekad su folikuli veći nekad manji.
Ja sam sad imala dva, mislim da je jedan 22mm jedan 18mm bio i rekao mi je dr da na oba računamo da će puknuti bez obzira što je jedan veći jedan manji!
Ova bol šta govoriš ti je vjerojatno od utrogestana, barem je meni tako bila...
Znam da je teško ali probaj što manje razmišljati o tome i zaokupiti se drugim stvarima jer stres isto ima dosta utjecaja, držim fige  :Heart:

----------


## Purple Lu

Kako si mamita? Danas ideš opet vaditi betu? Sretno  :grouphug:

----------


## Mamita999

Purple Lu, super sam. Danas vadila betu i skoro je trostruka. Iduci cetvrtak imam prvi pregled  :Smile:  malo me strah al mislim pozitivno  :Smile:  zadnjih dana sam popodne tako umorna, tako da iza 15h ne funkciobiram  :Laughing: 

Kako si ti? Jeste li dogovorili nesto za IVF?

Pegii jel se ti drzis?

----------


## Purple Lu

Joj super mamita!! Ma sve će biti uredu na pregledu, vidiš da sve ide kako treba!!

Čekam da dođe M i krećemo, biti će prirodni IVF tako da ne znam ni sama šta očekivati, vidjet ćemo ...

pegi kako je?

----------


## Bajbiblue

Super mamita, želimo ti sladak prvi uzv. :grouphug: 
Moram prebaciti ova nickname na mobitel, jer krišim ovako pravila, pa izbjegavam sada javljati se sa moba, dok ne napravim.

Ja sam dobro, valjda. Mislim da me smrvio ovaj utrogestan, recimo juče poslijepodne sam popila i ne mogu da Vam opišem koliko ne funckionišem, obara me, samo mi se spava. Totalno ga loše podnosim izgleda. 

Inače ga stavljam vaginalno ali ne mogu uvijek, jer radim..

Neg kada mogu i da li mogu očekivat neke simptome? Danas je tacno 7 dana od inseminacije  :Smile: 

Javi Purple Lu, šta dalje, kako ide <3 <3 :hug:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Još da prijavim da je kod mene baš kritično, jer ako nude negativno, prihvatit ću poslovnu ponudu i idem na 8 mjeseci, onda ak i bude tako, kad se vratim dogovorili smo se da idemo odmah na ivf.

----------


## Purple Lu

bajbiblue kad piješ utrogestane mislim da su veće nuspojave pa nije ni čudno da ti se spava.

Za simptome bolje da ti mamita napiše, ona ima iskustva  :Smile: 
Kad ideš vaditi betu?

Meni danas 1dc, dogovorila uzv za sljedeći petak, idemo u prirodni IVF pa ćemo vidjeti šta će biti...

----------


## Mamita999

Super Purple Lu!!! Drzim fige!!! :Heart: 

Bajbiblue, pa ovako prvi simptom koji sam osjetila je bio 9 dan poslije inseminacije: grcevi kao da cu dobiti, bol u ledima i tu noc prije nisam skoro nista spavala. Onda tek 11 dan poslije su me grudi lagano pocele boliti, imala sam lagane grceve, i bila sam uzasno umorna. Primijetila sam jos da teze disem (kratak dah sam imala) i tu i tamo pritisak u nos kao da ce mi krv krenuti. Evo grcevi su sad prestali, i sada samo grudi teske i bolne, jos je dah kratak, ponekad i dalje pritisak u nosu, stalno sam zedna i piski mi se i srecom umor je malo popustio. 

Medutim moras znati da je svaka zena i svaka trudnoca zasebna, tako da se opusti. Ja sam tokom 2 godine pokusavanja osjecala sve zive simptome, a nisam bila trudna. I sad kad je uspjelo sve sam mislila da cu dobiti. Ovo sto sam gore napisala je sve sto sam se sjetila kad sam vracala film unazad, jer u tom momentu nisam mislila da sam trudna. Kad ti je beta?

----------


## Bajbiblue

Mamita; Ja to pripisujem utrogestanu, recimo pospanost i 100% jest od njeg. Ja često ali samo na trenutak imam bol u ledjima i imam osjećaj da cu vaki tren da procurim iako mi nije vrijeme ciklusa još. I juče ne znam zašto popiškim lh trakicu ona opet kao ide na pozitivno, totalna konfuzija!!

Beta u četvrtak (14 dana od insemiancija), grudi ništa one su normalne, uopće nisu bolne. Danas mi je 9 dan od inseminacije.

----------


## Bajbiblue

Mamita, otipkala sam komentar i nestao je negdje. Mrzi me da ponovo isto pišem  :Sad: 

Uglavnom, grudi su ok nimalo bolne, pospanost da, ali to mi je od utrogestana sigurna sam, osjecam. Imam ja ali samo na trenutke dole kao probode me, nekad u jajniku nekad kao materica, ali i to mislim da je od utrogestana (zaista ga tesko podnosim) i ledja, na trenutak imam osjecas da cu da procurim svaki cast ali onda shvatim da mi svakako jos nije vrijeme.

Juče đavo ne da mira, i popiškim lh trakicu kad ima i druga crta, totalna konfuzija!! Zar da dva puta ovuliram? ha ha
Beta u četvrtak (14-ti dan od AIH) 

Znam da nemam razlog da se ponadam, ali srce je glupo ono se uvijek nada!

----------


## Mamita999

Samo misli pozitivno! Netko je na nekom forumu napisao da se oplodnja desila ili nije, da koliko god razmisljas ionako ne mozes vise utjecati. Time sam se ja na kraju vodila i malo opustila. Koliko god prisluskujes simptome, oni mogu biti a ne moraju. Zato si nadi jos ovih 4-5 dana neku zanimaciju da ti vrijeme sto brze prode. Drzim fige!!

----------


## Bajbiblue

Mamita; radim ja vikendom, tako da sam zaokupirana, ali mislim da cu raditi test 12 dc sta mislite dal je rano?

----------


## Mamita999

Meni su rekli da 12 dana vadim betu, tako da je moguce da se vec tad vidi na testu. Drzim fige i javi rezultate  :Smile:

----------


## Purple Lu

bajbiblue možeš napraviti 12dan test ali nemoj ga uzeti sa 100% sigurnosću, osim ako bude plus, onda je to to  :Bouncing:

----------


## Mamita999

Bajbiblue, ides danas vaditi betu? Sretnoooo! I javi rezultate  :Smile:

----------


## Purple Lu

bajbiblue sretno!!!!!  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Javi....

----------


## Ivie

Evo da se upišem na temu.

07.02. je bila inseminacija u Cito.
Dr je rekao da napravim test ili izvadim betu 14. dan ali ja sam je izvadila danas, 2 dana ranije.
Muž me nagovorio.
Imam svakako još jednu uputnicu pa mogu opet za dva dana.

Ono što me zanima - jeste li nakon inseminacije osjećale aktivnost u jajnicima i maternici? Evo ja skoro svakodnevno nešto osjećam - ili neko bockanje, ili pritisak, svaki dan je nešto prisutno.
Oko 13 h idem po nalaz i ne znam čemu da se nadam.

P. S. Na Utrogestanu sam pa ne znam jesu li ove aktivnosti povezane s tim.

----------


## Bajbiblue

Ivie ti sue radila isti dan kao I ja, i meni jr tako bilo a ja to pripisujem utrogestanu. Jesil dobila resultat kakav je?

Mamita i Purple; ne, u cetvartak je Mona beta, mozda sutra popiskim test, pa ak bude negativan necu betu ni radit.. Ali nikakvih simptoma nemam, tako da..  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mamita999

Ivie dobro dosla!! Ja nazalost nisam uzimala utrogestan, ali simptome mozes imati ali i ne moras!! Tako da samo hrabro i misli pozitivno!!

Bajbiblue, javi sta ti kaze test ali ja bi na tvom mjestu svakako betu izvadila!! Jer ne moras imati simptome ako si i trudna. Drzim fige u svakom slucaju!

Ja u cetvrtak imam prvi pregled i bas me je strah hoce li srceko kucati!!

Inace da popravim jos jednom prosjek s inseminacijom, braticeva zena je bila isto na prvoj tjedan dana poslije mene i ona je danas saznala da je trudna!!  :Smile:  Tako da se nadam da cete i vi brzo  :Smile:

----------


## Ivie

Ništa od mene.
0,365 na 12. dan.  :Sad:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Mamita, ne zelim test da radim, a ismrenkt nemam vremena, ujutro dorucak zurba posao.. i danas radim, sutra imam slobodno tako da mi je sutra 14-ti dan od bete, i radim betu! 

Pozdrav curke, nekak mislim da ja nisam te srece  :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Ivie, žao mi je. Koliko dugo se borite? Koja je dijagnoza bila? 
I ja ti se pridruzujem sutra već sa 0.  :Smile:

----------


## Purple Lu

Ivie dobrodošla! Žao mi je zbog negativne bete, ali to je tako sa inseminacijama, nažalost mala je uspješnost!
Kakvi su planovi za dalje?

Bajbiblue tebi držim fige, šta god da bude tako je trebalo biti i idemo dalje!!!!

Mamita imam osjećaj da je svima tako, kroz cijelu trudnoću stalno te nečega strah i to je valjda tako normalno!
Zato samo hrabro i pozitivno razmišljaj, bit će to sve super!!!

----------


## Ivie

Hvala na dobrodošlici! [emoji3590]

Mi smo vam 3 godine pokušavali prirodno pa ništa. Onda smo se malo zabrinuli.

Moj amh je malo niži ali ništa strašno. 28 god, 15.22 pmol/I. 
Evo jučer na nalazu štitnjača sa 3,05 skočila na 3,40.

Mužu se spermiogram naglo pogoršao na dan inseminacije a manje od mjesec dana prije je bio relativno ok (malo su mu bili spori plivači).
Sa astheno prešli u oligospermiju.

Ovo nam je prva inseminacija. 

Nekako sam ja očekivala tu nulu, ali prva mi je pa me pogodila.

Ja bih odmah na ivf ali ne u splitskoj bolnici. Evo nešto dogovaramo za Samobor ali nemamo još ništa potvrđeno.

----------


## Bajbiblue

Mamita zaboraila sam dodati, da nam javis, ali vjerujemo da ce sve biti okej! Super, prvi uzv je najsladji.  :Smile: 

Purple: Mislim da necu docekati sutra betu, osjecam da cu procuriti svaki čas. Pa budemo vidjeli. Ali ja bih posle ove insemiancije odmah na ivf, kad malo bolje razmislim, ne mogu ja ovog malog postotka, pa se ponadaš pa razočaraš, treba mi nešto sigurnije, nešto čemu mogu da se nadam.

Ivie, i za tebe fige držimo!

----------


## Bajbiblue

Ivie, i mi isto 3 godine, ali mi smo se zabrinuli odmah nakon prve godine, tj. ja.  :Smile:  I kod nas su nalazi svi uredu, ali idalje se ništa nije desilo. 
svakakvih slučajeva ima. Neka nam je svima sa srećom!  :Smile:

----------


## Purple Lu

> Hvala na dobrodošlici! [emoji3590]
> 
> Mi smo vam 3 godine pokušavali prirodno pa ništa. Onda smo se malo zabrinuli.
> 
> Moj amh je malo niži ali ništa strašno. 28 god, 15.22 pmol/I. 
> Evo jučer na nalazu štitnjača sa 3,05 skočila na 3,40.
> 
> Mužu se spermiogram naglo pogoršao na dan inseminacije a manje od mjesec dana prije je bio relativno ok (malo su mu bili spori plivači).
> Sa astheno prešli u oligospermiju.
> ...


Naravno da te pogodila, to je i normalno, isplači se, odi na kavu ili u šetnju, bit će lakše kad odtuguješ...
Pretpostavljam da bi u Samobor kod Škvorca? Mi smo kod njega....

----------


## Bajbiblue

Dala krv, sad čekam rezultate!  :Smile:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Beta negativna, idemo u proces ivf. Sretno svima

----------


## Mamita999

Bajbiblue bas mi je zao!! Nadam se da ce drugi put biti pozitivno!!

Evo ja se vratila sa prvog pregleda. Al nije obecavajuce. Iako se vidi plod 2mm i zuto tijelo, gestacijska vrecica je nepravilna. Iduci tjedan idem ponovo da se vidi ima li pomaka ili mi slijedi kiretaza  :Sad:

----------


## Bajbiblue

O ne Mamita!  :Sad:  Zasto se to uvijek desava nama koji imamo uslove i sve bi pruzili djeci, to nikak ne mogu shvatit, nazalost ja sam odlucila uzeti odmor, pripremiti organizam i tijelo na hormone koji slijede. Pristajem samo na ivf.

----------


## Purple Lu

Ajme cure  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
 :grouphug: 

bajbiblue slažem se, uzmi si vremena koliko god trebaš,, dobar plan!

mamita javi se, stvarno mi je žao što ti se to dešava, ali još se ne predaj!

----------


## Mamita999

Naravno da se ne predajem dok ima imalo nade  

Purple Lu, kako je bilo u petak na dogovoru za IVF?

Bajbiblue, imas dobar plan! Odmori se i kad budes opet spremna krenite! Bit ce to sve ok, samo strpljenje!

----------


## Purple Lu

Dobro, danas stoperica, u utorak aspiracija, sve po planu zapravo!

----------


## Mamita999

Super!! Drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Mamita999

Evo da javim, srceko kuca  :Smile: 

Purple Lu, kako je jucer aspiracija prosla?

----------


## Purple Lu

joj mamita kak si me sad razveselila!!!! Divno!!  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Tako mi je drago što je sve ok!!

Aspiracija prošla super, sad čekamo dalje razvoj situacije!

----------


## Mamita999

Samo pozitivno! Vidis pozitiva cuda stvara!! :Smile: 

Drzim fige!! Javi kako ide postupak  :Smile:  Nadam se da te nije puno bolilo Purple Lu

----------


## Purple Lu

Nije mamita, očekivala sam da će i više boljeti! 
Javim daljnji razvoj situacije!
Kad ti imaš sljedeći uzv?

bajbiblue kako si?

----------


## Mamita999

Za dva tjedna, tocno 13.3.  :Smile: 

Sva sreca da te nije previse bolilo! Javi nastavak  :Smile:

----------


## Purple Lu

Aaaa mamita, evo danas smo imali transfer, dr jako zadovoljan, a 13.3 vadim betu  :Laughing:

----------


## Mamita999

Ajme super!! Drzim jako fige!! Znaci skupa smo u bolnici 13.3.

----------


## Purple Lu

Ako izdržim da ne odem prije  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Kako si ti?

----------


## Mamita999

13.3. je 14. dan ili 12.? Ja sam isla 12. i bilo je debelo pozitivno, tako da bi mozda i mogla ranije.  :Smile: 

Ja sam dobro. Osjecam se jako dobro pa me to nekad plasi  :Laughing:  Tu i tamo bude mi malo muka, al sve za izdrzati  :Smile:  I ja jedva cekam 13.3. pregled da vidim da li je mrvica dobro  :Smile: 

kako se ti osjecas?

----------


## Purple Lu

13.03. mi je 12dnt
a napisao mi je da mogu ići 12dnt vaditi betu tako da cu tada najkasnije ici...
Ne znam, stalno me nešto bolucka, slicno kao pred mengu ali nije isto... Mislilm si najvjerojatnije je od utrogestana!
A dobro još malo pa cu znati  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mamita999

Joj drzim fige  :Smile:  nadam se da ce biti lijepe vijesti  :Smile: 

Onda 13.3. obadvije nestrpljivo cekamo  :Smile:  srecom, to je vec iduci tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## Mamita999

Purple Lu jesi li vadila betu?  :Smile:

----------


## Purple Lu

Jesam! Beta 243  :Grin:  :Very Happy: 
Uzv 26.03. - ne znam kako ću do tada izdržati!

Kako je kod tebe prošlo? 
Morat ćemo se preseliti na neku drugu temu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mamita999

Ajmeeee cestitam!!! Bas sam presretna!!! Tako mi je drago  :Smile:  

Meni je isto sve super proslo, mrvica je 16,4mm  :Smile:  zavrsila sam sa humanom, sada se prebacujem kod svog ginekologa  :Smile: 

Da, moramo se prebaciti i sa teme  :Smile:

----------


## Purple Lu

hvalaaaa, još ni nevjerujem....

----------


## MrsIvy

Cure, cestitam vam!!

----------


## Purple Lu

> Cure, cestitam vam!!


hvala!

mamita kako je? 
Ja čekam prvi uzv pa se prebacujem na "trudničko odbrojavanje"!

----------


## Mamita999

Purple Lu, super sam! Naravno ima boljih i losijih dana, pogotovo kad je promjena vremena, onda to dosta osjecam. Al inace super! I ja cekam Nifty, narucena sam 27.3. i ako prode to sve u redu onda se nadam da cemo moci i objaviti svima i napokon se opustiti  :Smile: 

Kako si ti? Imas li simptoma?

Inace stvarno trebamo promijeniti temu, imas li neki prijedlog?

----------


## Purple Lu

dobro sam, ali ovo čekanje mi nije najdraže, a ne možeš ništa drugo...
od simptoma ujutro me križa bole to sam primjetila baš zadnjih dana, cice stalno, a i neki bolovi kao u jajnicima-ne znam, to mi je jučer baš počelo i ne sviđa mi se...
i želudac me počeo baš boliti, nije mi muka u klasičnom smislu da mi se povraća nego baš me boli želudac kao da sam nešto krivo pojela, traje sat dva pa prestane!!!
Kako si ti sa simptomima?

Šta je to nifty???

možemo na podforum Trudnoća tema Strahovi, strepnje,panika zabrinutost u trudnoći jer vidim da tamo cure pišu o svemu....

----------


## Tanyaa

Pozdrav svima.
Idem na prvi pregled za AIH i rekli su mi da dođem 3 dan ciklusa. Može li mi tko reći kako izgleda pregled obzirom da je ciklus u tijeku.

Hvala

----------


## Mamita999

Moze, vidimo se tamo  :Smile:  pa ti tamo odg  :Smile:

----------


## Purple Lu

> Pozdrav svima.
> Idem na prvi pregled za AIH i rekli su mi da dođem 3 dan ciklusa. Može li mi tko reći kako izgleda pregled obzirom da je ciklus u tijeku.
> 
> Hvala


Bok Tanyaa, ne mogu ti reći iz osobnog iskustva jer nisam nikad imala tako rano u ciklusu pregled, ali znam da cure idu i da nije neuobičajeno, a isto valjda kao i obični pregled  mislim da je ginicima to normalno ali nama je malo neugodno!

----------


## Tanyaa

> Bok Tanyaa, ne mogu ti reći iz osobnog iskustva jer nisam nikad imala tako rano u ciklusu pregled, ali znam da cure idu i da nije neuobičajeno, a isto valjda kao i obični pregled  mislim da je ginicima to normalno ali nama je malo neugodno!


Hvala, predpostavila sam da je pregled vjerojatno ultrazvuk. Već sam imala jedan takav ali je bio zadnji dan ciklusa pa je bilo ipak praktičnije. Uostalom vidjet će mo za koji dan   :Smile:

----------


## Hana1987

Pozdrav Tanyaa. Ja sam bila jucer bas na ultrazvuku 3.dc. Nije nikakav pregled, samo obicni ultrazvuk. I gotovo za 2 min. Kazu da se radi tako rano jer je endometrij najtanji te se najlakse uoci ukoliko ima kakvih polipa, mioma, cisti... Kod mene je bilo sve u redu te sam odmah taj dan pocela piti klomifene. 11.dc idem opet pa cemo se dogovoriti sta dalje. Planiramo inseminaciju.

----------


## Tanyaa

> Pozdrav Tanyaa. Ja sam bila jucer bas na ultrazvuku 3.dc. Nije nikakav pregled, samo obicni ultrazvuk. I gotovo za 2 min. Kazu da se radi tako rano jer je endometrij najtanji te se najlakse uoci ukoliko ima kakvih polipa, mioma, cisti... Kod mene je bilo sve u redu te sam odmah taj dan pocela piti klomifene. 11.dc idem opet pa cemo se dogovoriti sta dalje. Planiramo inseminaciju.



Hvala, i ja sam prošla pregled bilo je ok.
 Ja sada imam terapiju do određenog dana sa Utrogestanom. Koristim ga 3x1, ali nakon testa bi trebala povećati dozu ako sam dobro razumjela doktoricu na 2x3 (ako test bude pozitivan).
Nadam se da je inseminacija dobro prošl,a ako još nije sretno!

----------


## Hana1987

Prosla inseminacija jucer. Nista strasno kako sam mislila. Ne boli i kratko traje... Cure jeste li vi doktoru/sestrama nosile kakav "znak paznje"? I ako jeste sta?

----------


## Tanyaa

> Prosla inseminacija jucer. Nista strasno kako sam mislila. Ne boli i kratko traje... Cure jeste li vi doktoru/sestrama nosile kakav "znak paznje"? I ako jeste sta?


Hey, ja nisam ništa nosila iako si me sad sjetila da bi to bilo ok. Možda neku sitnicu. 
Ja inače pečem suhe kolačiće pa znam iz znaka pažnje donjeti njih bilo kamo idem pogotovo u vrijeme Božića jer ih tada puno pečem.

----------


## MariolaVera

Nemam ih osobno, ali znam ljude kojima jest...

----------


## MariolaVera

Je li vam itko pratio je li nastupila ovulacija nakon štoperice? Postoji

----------


## MariolaVera

Kad ste, ako ste uopće, osjetile mučninu nakon inseminacije? Mene hvata već par dana, a sad sam zamalo povratila...nema još 14 dana od inseminacije. Ne uzimam utrogestane.

----------


## MariolaVera

Zanima me i postoji li mogućnost izostanka ovulacije ako dobiješ hcg štopericu?

----------


## sara79

> Kad ste, ako ste uopće, osjetile mučninu nakon inseminacije? Mene hvata već par dana, a sad sam zamalo povratila...nema još 14 dana od inseminacije. Ne uzimam utrogestane.


Vec mozes test napraviti!

----------


## sara79

> Zanima me i postoji li mogućnost izostanka ovulacije ako dobiješ hcg štopericu?


Hcg injekcija i sluzi tomu da folikul pukne....ca 36 sati od primanja.

----------


## MariolaVera

> Vec mozes test napraviti!


Ma jesam već. Ne s prvom jutarnjom. Negativan je. Počekat ću do OM, pa ako dođe, neću ni trošiti više na testove.

----------


## Babonka

13.dana nakon inseminacije. Vidim drugu blijedu crtu na testu-omg!!

----------


## MariolaVera

Divno! Moj negativan skroz. Došla mjesečnica, ovulacije nemaaaa

----------


## Babonka

Hvala ti..
Nadam se da ce iduci biti pozitivan..
Strah me,ne želim se nadati.. Sad još vikend,u ponedjeljak nikako ne mogu stixci vaditi betu, tako da tek u utorak.. držite fige

----------


## MariolaVera

> Hvala ti..
> Nadam se da ce iduci biti pozitivan..
> Strah me,ne želim se nadati.. Sad još vikend,u ponedjeljak nikako ne mogu stixci vaditi betu, tako da tek u utorak.. držite fige


Držim

----------


## Babonka

Pohvale kbc Osijek i cijelom osoblju ❤️
Beta 1443 (20.dan nakon inseminacije)

----------


## 202Mare

Čestitam. Koji ti je doktor bio na postupku?

----------


## Babonka

> Čestitam. Koji ti je doktor bio na postupku?


Hvala ti  :Smile: 
Dr.Popović-svaka mu čast! Prezadovoljna sam!

----------


## MariolaVera

Je li vama grozno od utrogestana? Meni se grozno spava od njih. Ne vjerujem da je išta uspjelo, stala bih s uzimanjem.

----------


## MariolaVera

> Pohvale kbc Osijek i cijelom osoblju ❤️
> Beta 1443 (20.dan nakon inseminacije)


Ja ovo nisam ni vidjela, a ti trudna već 7 mjeseci! Čestitam!

----------


## Babonka

> Ja ovo nisam ni vidjela, a ti trudna već 7 mjeseci! Čestitam!


Hvalaaa 
Još malo i stiže malac  :Smile:

----------


## Silk

12 dpo nakon inseminacije - kućni test negativan, za dva dana cu ponovit - ako i taj bude negativan mogu prestati s utrogestanima ili moram još ići vaditi Betu?

----------


## WinkyTheElf

Žao mi je da ova tema nije aktivnija.
Ja sam jučer bila na svom prvom pokušaju, inseminacija 15 DC, folikul je bio veličine 22mm, mislim da je puknuo kasnije istog dana tako da sam u nadi da je tajming bio dobar. Sutra idem na utz da provjerimo je li bila O ili nije  :Smile: 
Ukratko, nakon dvije godine neuspješnih pokušaja, MM i ja se odlučujemo na MPO, HSSG je bio bezbolan, jajovodi cakum pakum, ciklusi redovni, tu i tamo znam imati neke ciste, ali načelno je sve ok, hormoni uredni, štitnjača uredna, MM isto zdrav, spermiogram odličan... Ali eto, ne ide pa ne ide..

Jeste li tražile progesteron nakon IUI?

----------


## WinkyTheElf

Evo da javim da sam bila na utz-u, i nisam ovulirala na pravi način. Koliko sam shvatila, dogodilo se sljedeće - folikul koji pukne i oslobađa jajnu stanicu treba "postati" žuto tijelo, međutim mjesto gdje je jajna stanica izašla iz folikula se zatvorilo, a folikul se napunio krvlju/tekućinom i stvorila se cista žutog tijela. Samim time žuto tijelo ne odrađuje svoju funkciju koju bi trebalo da održi moguće začeće. Doktorica mi je dala da pijem Duphastone 2x1. Eh sad, mislim da su male šanse za uspjeh, ali obzirom da mi je jednom HSSG bio odgođen radi istog problema, mislimo da smo našli razlog problema s oplodnjom. Sada čekam M, pa ćemo sljedeći ciklus vjerojatno IVF jer bi time bili sigurni da se ovakav scenario ne ponovi. Ali i čuda se događaju, pa tko zna^^

----------


## Insomnia5

Evo baš čitam postove i isto mi je žao da nije aktivija tema s obzirom da i sama prolazim kroz sve te postupke.

7.7. Odrađena prva IUI

----------


## Kimia

Pozdrav

Prva inseminacija (u prirodnom postupku) odrađena 26.08. od tog popodneva imam grčeve, jedva se mogu kretati od njih. Od terapije uzimam samo utrogestan, vaginalno...
Jel ima još netko da je imao takve bolove? :/

----------


## dobravila

Pozdrav,
11.01. imali smo prvu inseminaciju. Nakon 2 godine bezuspješnog pokušavanja, doznali smo za mužev loš spermiogram, te krenuli u postupak MPO. 
Dakle, od inseminacije koristim Utrogestane 2x1. Test trebam napraviti 14 dana od postupka. To je za tjedan dana. Jeste li imale kakve simptome prije testa? Koji su bili prvi? Nekako mislim da su i od ovog Utrogestane moguce nuspojave koje sliče simptomima trudnoće. Evo, pomagajte.

Poslano sa mog M2101K6G koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kike32

Pozdrav evo ukratko da vam javim 13dan nakon aih(1 put)test pozitivan...svako dobro svima zelim i naravno sta vise pozitivnih testica

----------

